# knitting tea party 5 june '15



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party 5 June 15

I think i goofed - i included three recipes that were mentioned by Bonnie and Jeanette. Bonnie mentioned the "luscious lemon" recipe and also the "homemade Cool Whip". Jeanette mentioned the "Italian Breakfast Torte". i am sorry - i was not trying to steal your thunder. i just copied the recipes to use today and forgot to give you two credit for finding them. i will try not to do that again. sam

Time to turn the calendar again  seems the pages turn faster and the year progresses. Agnes is the smart one  she has her Christmas knitting already started  how many of us can say the same thing? I do have a couple of gifs bought  I have never knit anything for them except scarves and they dont wear them that often.

Cold rainy day starting with last Sunday  have to ask Gary how much the rain gauge showed  it was over a half inch at the beginning. I have been running the heat  first of June and I have the heat running  at least we are not in Scotland with their lovely snow.

Baseball games tonight  both Avery and Ayden won their games. Yeah! I bet Gary is feeling good since he coaches Averys team. The school called and said the fields had been worked on and were fine  otherwise it was a muddy mess. Lol they are on their way home with the heat on  they about froze at the game. Looking toward the southeast from my bedroom window it looks like we could have more rain today. It is to be cool most of the week with rain here and there. Brrrr.

Alexiss graduation is this weekend  I will feel well enough to go  I have informed the body that we are going so he better shape up. I used to be able to power through anything  need to get that back.

Recipes  I am going to start out with a mish-mash that I have saved for this week. The first one was in our Meijer Sunday ads so though I would use it  it sounded like a good grilling idea. I love grilled vegetables.

Orange-BBQ Chicken with Grilled Vegetables

Makes: 4 servings

Ingredients:

1/2 cup Kraft Original Barbecue Sauce 

1/2 tsp. zest

and 2 Tbsp. juice from 1 orange 

4 small boneless skinless chicken breasts (1 lb.) 

1 zucchini, cut lengthwise in half 

1 yellow squash, cut lengthwise in half 

1 red pepper, cut into quarters 

1/4 cup Kraft Zesty Italian Dressing

Directions:

HEAT grill to medium heat.

MIX barbecue sauce, zest and juice until blended.

GRILL chicken 6 min., turning after 3 min. Brush with half the sauce.

ADD vegetables to grill.

Cook chicken and vegetables 9 to 12 min. or until chicken is done (165ºF) and vegetables are crisp-tender, turning and brushing chicken occasionally with remaining sauce and brushing vegetables with dressing.

Serve with: Quick brown rice and pineapple chunks.

www.meijer.com

Oven Roasted Butter and Herb Corn

Roasted (Baked) Herbed Corn

Ingredients

4-5 fresh ears of corn, shucked
½ cup softened butter
1 teaspoon dried parsley
1 teaspoon dried Italian seasoning
½-1 teaspoon kosher salt*
Foil

Instructions

In bowl, mash butter, parsley, Italian seasoning, and salt together with a fork until well blended. Spread this over each ear of corn until covered, and then wrap them in foil.

Place ears seam side up in baking dish and bake at 350 for thirty minutes.

Allow to sit for five minutes before carefully opening just the top. Serve in foil.

Notes: *Salt - I use an entire teaspoon but feel free to use more or less based on your preference. I find salt and butter are amazing compliments to corn though!

I just threw this is because I like muchy food.

How To Make Deep-Fried Garlic Bombs BY PAUL HARRISON

Ingredients

2 russet potatoes
4 dozen garlic cloves
1 cup ricotta cheese 
2 eggs
1 sweet onion, peeled and diced
½ cup flour
¼ cup chopped parsley
½ cup Parmesan cheese
1 tablespoon salt
1 teaspoon pepper
1 cup bread crumbs

Directions

Preheat oven to 425°F.

Wash the potatoes and poke with fork on top in a line down the center (trace a path of where you would split the potato in half lengthwise) and bake for 45 minutes.

Peel the garlic (or if youre lazy/smart, buy it prepeeled!) and stick 24 cloves into the oven for about 25-30 minutes, or until they just start to brown. But pay close attention, as you want to avoid a crispy exterior; that means burning is creeping up, and burning is no good.

Mince the remaining garlic and onion and reserve. If youre not a super-huge garlic freak, gently sweat the garlic and onions a bit in a pan with a tablespoon of olive oil. If you are a super-huge garlic freak, then let it ride raw.

In a medium bowl, mix the ricotta cheese, eggs, onion, garlic, flour, parsley, Parmesan, salt and pepper.

Remove the potatoes and garlic from the oven, and allow to cool to the touch. Split open the potatoes and scoop out the insides. Mash the potato well, and fold in 1 cup of the mashed potatoes into the dough mixture.

Wrap about 1 tablespoon of dough around each roasted clove of garlic and roll in bread crumbs. Repeat wrapping/rolling process until youre either out of cloves or out of dough (if youre good, itll be a perfect two dozen).

Now you're ready to fry! Pour about 2 inches of oil into heavy pot  were thinking a Dutch oven would work great here  and heat over medium-high flame until it reaches 350°F.

Working in batches, drop the bombs into the hot oil and fry for 3-4 minutes or until golden brown.

Place on a plate lined with paper towels and serve.

Once youve eaten a few, feel free to attack any and all vampires you come across, as youll be 100 percent invincible.

The following recipes are from the following site:

http://www.tablespoon.com/posts/12-takes-on-brinner-breakfast-for-dinner

i was afraid you would look at them so I copied all twelve for you. I think you will agree with me  they all sound wonderful.

Bacon Pancakes With Maple Peanut Butter Syrup

5 Servings

INGREDIENTS

Maple-Peanut Butter Syrup

3 tablespoons peanut butter
1 tablespoon butter or margarine, softened
1/2 cup maple-flavored syrup

Pancakes

2 cups Original Bisquick mix
3/4 cup milk
1/4 cup maple-flavored syrup
2 eggs
1/2 cup real bacon pieces (from 3-oz package) Note To Self: Make my own bacon bits.

DIRECTIONS

In small bowl, beat peanut butter and butter with electric mixer on low speed until smooth. Beat in 1/2 cup syrup until well mixed.

Heat nonstick griddle to 350°F or heat 12-inch nonstick skillet over medium-low heat.

In medium bowl, stir all pancake ingredients except bacon with wire whisk or fork until blended. Stir in bacon.

For each pancake, pour slightly less than 1/4 cup batter onto hot griddle. Cook 2 to 3 minutes or until edges are dry. Turn; cook other sides until golden brown. Serve pancakes with syrup.

NUTRITION INFORMATION PER SERVING: Serving Size: 1 Serving  Calories 510 - Calories from Fat 180

% Daily Value: Total Fat 19g; - 19% - Saturated Fat 6%; - Trans Fat 2g; 2% - Cholesterol 105mg;105% - Sodium 900mg; 900% - Total Carbohydrate 71g; 71% - Dietary Fiber 2g; 2% - Sugars 22g; 22% - Protein 13g; 13%

% Daily Value*: Vitamin A 6%; Vitamin C 0%; Calcium 10%; Iron 10%;

Exchanges: 2 Starch; 0 Fruit; 2 1/2 Other Carbohydrate; 0 Skim Milk; 0 Low-Fat Milk; 0 Milk; 0 Vegetable; 0 Very Lean Meat; 0 Lean Meat; 1 High-Fat Meat; 2 Fat;

Carbohydrate Choices: 5

*Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet.

http://www.tablespoon.com/recipes/bacon-pancakes-with-maple-peanut-butter-syrup

Sausage and Egg Waffle Tacos

8 Servings

Pillsbury® Grands!® biscuits prepared in a waffle maker are the perfect base for a sausage and egg waffle taco.

INGREDIENTS

1 tablespoon butter
4 eggs
2 tablespoons milk
1/4 teaspoon salt
1 package (12 oz) uncooked pork sausage patties (8 patties)
1 can (16.3 oz) Pillsbury Grands! buttermilk biscuits

DIRECTIONS

In 8- to 10-inch nonstick skillet, melt butter over medium-high heat. In medium bowl, beat eggs, milk and salt with whisk. Add to skillet. Cook 2 to 3 minutes, stirring frequently, until eggs are cooked through. Cover to keep warm.

Press each sausage patty to form 3-inch round. In 10-inch nonstick skillet, cook half of the patties at a time over medium-high heat about 2 minutes on each side or until cooked through. Cover to keep warm.

Spray waffle maker with cooking spray. Heat waffle maker. Separate dough into 8 biscuits. Press each biscuit to form 5-inch round. Place 1 biscuit at a time on waffle maker. Close lid of waffle maker; cook about 2 minutes or until golden brown.

Fold each warm waffle into taco shape; fill each waffle taco with 1 sausage patty and scrambled eggs.

TIPS: Wrap the waffle tacos in foil for an on-the-go breakfast.

http://www.tablespoon.com/recipes/sausage-and-egg-waffle-tacos

Italian Pepperoni Vegetable Quiche

6 Servings

INGREDIENTS

1 box Pillsbury refrigerated pie crusts, softened as directed on box
1 box (7 oz) Green Giant Immunity Blend frozen broccoli, carrots and pepper strips in an olive oil seasoning
1 1/2 cups shredded mozzarella cheese (6 oz)
1/2 cup chopped seeded tomato
1/2 cup sliced pepperoni, chopped
5 eggs
3/4 cup milk
1 teaspoon Italian seasoning

DIRECTIONS

Heat oven to 375°F. Place pie crust in ungreased 9-inch glass pie plate as directed on box for One-Crust Filled Pie.

Microwave broccoli, carrots and peppers as directed on box.

Sprinkle 1 cup of the mozzarella cheese in crust. Top with tomato and pepperoni. Spoon broccoli, carrots and peppers over pepperoni. Sprinkle with remaining 1/2 cup mozzarella cheese. In small bowl, beat eggs, milk and Italian seasoning. Pour egg mixture over cheese.

Bake 35 to 40 minutes or until crust is golden brown and knife inserted near center comes out clean. Cool 5 minutes before serving.

NUTRITION INFORMATION PER SERVING: Serving Size: 1 Serving - Calories 380 - Calories from Fat 220 - Total Fat 25g - Saturated Fat 10g - Trans Fat 0g - Cholesterol 210mg - Sodium 540mg - Total Carbohydrate 23g - Dietary Fiber 1g - Sugars 4g - Protein16g

% Daily Value*: Vitamin A 20%; Vitamin C 10%; Calcium 30%; Iron 6%;

Exchanges: 1 Starch; 0 Fruit; 0 Other Carbohydrate; 0 Skim Milk; 1 Low-Fat Milk; 0 Milk; 0 Vegetable; 0 Very Lean Meat; 0 Lean Meat; 0 High-Fat Meat; 1 1/2 Fat;

Carbohydrate Choices: 1 ½

*Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet.

http://www.tablespoon.com/recipes/italian-pepperoni-vegetable-quiche

Overnight French Toast Recipe by Girl Who Ate Everything

An easy overnight French toast casserole that can be prepared in under ten minutes. Great for serving company!

Prep Time 10 min
Total Time 4 hr. 0 min
Servings 12

INGREDIENTS

1/4 cup (4 tablespoons) butter, melted
3/4 cup packed light brown sugar
1 loaf brioche or challah (a French bread loaf can a used) sliced into 1 1/2 inches thick slices
8 eggs, slightly beaten
1 cup whole milk
1 tablespoon vanilla extract
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1/4 teaspoon ground ginger
1/2 cup pecans, measured then chopped
1/8 teaspoon salt
Maple syrup and powdered sugar for topping (optional)

DIRECTIONS

In a small bowl combine brown sugar and melted butter and pour on the bottom of a 9x13 baking dish.

Arrange slices of bread in the baking dish overlapping if necessary.

Combine milk, eggs, vanilla, salt, cinnamon, and ginger in a bowl and pour evenly over bread slices.

Sprinkle chopped pecans over bread slices.

Wrap tightly with plastic wrap and place in the refrigerator for 4-12 hours.

In the morning, take the casserole out of the fridge for at least 10 minutes while you are preheating your oven to 350°F.

Bake casserole for 30-35 minutes. If top starts browning too quickly place a foil loosely over the top of the casserole for the last 10 minutes or so. You want it to cook long enough to make sure the bottom part is cooked but don't dry it out completely.

Remove casserole from oven and let it cool slightly before serving. Serve with a dusting of powdered sugar and a drizzle of maple syrup.

Adapted from http://www.ezrapoundcake.com Ezra Pound Cake

http://www.tablespoon.com/recipes/overnight-french-toast

Italian Brunch Torte Recipe

We always serve this impressive layered breakfast bake with a salad of mixed greens and tomato wedges. It is one of our most requested dishes and can be served warm or cold. Danny Diamond, Farmington Hills, Michigan

TOTAL TIME: Prep: 50 min. Bake 1 hour + standing

MAKES: 12 servings

Ingredients

2 tubes (8 ounces each) refrigerated crescent rolls, divided
1 teaspoon olive oil
1 package (6 ounces) fresh baby spinach
1 cup sliced fresh mushrooms
7 eggs
1 cup grated Parmesan cheese
2 teaspoons Italian seasoning
1/8 teaspoon pepper
1/2 pound thinly sliced deli ham
1/2 pound thinly sliced hard salami
1/2 pound sliced provolone cheese
2 jars (12 ounces each) roasted sweet red peppers, drained, sliced and patted dry

Directions

Preheat oven to 350°. Place a greased 9-in. springform pan on a double thickness of heavy-duty foil (about 18 in. square). Securely wrap foil around pan. Unroll one tube of crescent dough and separate into triangles. Press onto bottom of prepared pan to form a crust, sealing seams well. Bake 10-15 minutes or until set.

Meanwhile, in a large skillet, heat oil over medium-high heat. Add spinach and mushrooms; cook and stir until mushrooms are tender. Drain on several layers of paper towels, blotting well. In a large bowl, whisk six eggs, Parmesan cheese, Italian seasoning and pepper.

Layer crust with half of each of the following: ham, salami, provolone cheese, red peppers and spinach mixture. Pour half of the egg mixture over top. Repeat layers; top with remaining egg mixture.

On a work surface, unroll and separate remaining crescent dough into triangles. Press together to form a circle and seal seams; place over filling. Whisk remaining egg; brush over dough.

Bake, uncovered, 1 to 1-1/4 hours or until a thermometer reads 160°, covering loosely with foil if needed to prevent overbrowning. Carefully loosen sides from pan with a knife; remove rim from pan. Let stand 20 minutes. Yield: 12 servings.

Nutritional Facts: 1 slice equals 403 calories, 24 g fat (10 g saturated fat), 167 mg cholesterol, 1,360 mg sodium, 19 g carbohydrate, trace fiber, 23 g protein.

Originally published as Italian Brunch Torte in Taste of Home April/May 2011, p30

http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/italian-brunch-torte

Bacon Quiche Biscuit Cups

Looking for a dinner made using Pillsbury® Grands!® biscuits? Then check out these bacon quiche biscuit cups  a cheesy meal.

Prep Time 35 min
Total Time 1 hr 5 min
Servings 10

INGREDIENTS

5 slices bacon
1 package (8 oz) cream cheese, softened
2 tablespoons milk
2 LAND O LAKES® Eggs
1/2 cup shredded Swiss cheese (2 oz)
2 tablespoons chopped green onions (2 medium)
1 can (12 oz) Pillsbury Grands! Jr. Golden Layers® refrigerated biscuits

DIRECTIONS

Heat oven to 375°F. Spray 10 regular-size muffin cups with CRISCO® Original No-Stick Cooking Spray. In 8-inch skillet, cook bacon until crisp. Drain on paper towels. Crumble bacon; set aside.

Meanwhile, in small bowl, beat cream cheese until smooth. Gradually add milk and eggs, beating at low speed until smooth. Stir in Swiss cheese and onions. Set aside.

Separate dough into 10 biscuits. Press or roll each to form 5-inch round. Place 1 biscuit round in each muffin cup; firmly press in bottom and up sides, forming 1/4-inch rim. Place half of bacon in bottom of dough-lined muffin cups. Spoon cheese mixture evenly into cups.

Bake 21 to 26 minutes or until filling is set and edges of biscuit cups are golden brown. Sprinkle each with remaining bacon; lightly press into filling. Remove biscuit cups from pan.

NUTRITION INFORMATION: Serving Size: 1 Serving  Calories 480 - Calories from Fat 300 - Total Fat 33g - Saturated Fat 16g  Cholesterol 150mg Sodium 1010mg - Total Carbohydrate 30g - Dietary Fiber 1g - Sugars 5g  Protein 16g

% Daily Value*: Vitamin A 20%; Vitamin C 0%; Calcium 20%; Iron 15%;

Exchanges: 2 Starch; 1 High-Fat Meat; 5 Fat;

*Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet.

http://www.tablespoon.com/recipes/bacon-quiche-biscuit-cups

Cheesy Spinach and Egg Hashbrowns Skillet

Enjoy this delicious hash browns skillet with eggs and spinach any time of the day. Make it even easier by using one cup of the thawed Make-Ahead Seasoned Ground Beef and Sausage.

Prep Time 30 min
Total Time 30 min
Servings 4

INGREDIENTS

½ lb lean (at least 80%) ground beef or ground Italian pork sausage
1 2/3 cups hot water
2 tablespoons butter or margarine
1/4 teaspoon salt
1 box Hamburger Helper cheesy hashbrowns
1 to 2 cups baby spinach leaves
4 eggs
2/3 cup milk
2 tablespoons shredded Parmesan cheese, if desired
Additional salt and ground black pepper, if desired

DIRECTIONS

In 12-inch nonstick skillet, cook beef over medium-high heat, stirring frequently, until brown; drain. Stir in hot water, butter, salt and potatoes (from Hamburger Helper box). Heat to boiling over high heat, stirring constantly, until butter is melted.

Reduce heat to medium; press potato mixture evenly with back of spatula. Cook uncovered 6 minutes, without stirring, until liquid is absorbed. Add spinach to skillet; stir until spinach is wilted slightly. Use spatula to make four holes in mixture; crack 1 egg into each hole. Cover; cook 10 to 12 minutes or until eggs until whites and yolks are firm, not runny and potatoes are crispy. Meanwhile, in medium bowl, mix milk and topping mix (from Hamburger Helper box).

Remove from heat. Top eggs with cheese, salt and pepper. Serve with topping mixture.

Tips: Use shredded Cheddar cheese in place of the Parmesan cheese

NUTRITION INFORMATION: Serving Size: 1 Serving  Calories 460 - Calories from Fat  180 - Total Fat 20g - Saturated Fat 9g -Trans Fat 1/2g  Cholesterol 240mg  Sodium 1400mg - Total Carbohydrate 48g - Dietary Fiber 2g - Sugars 3g  Protein 21g

% Daily Value*: Vitamin A 25%; Vitamin C 0%; Calcium 15%; Iron 15%;

Exchanges: 2 1/2 Starch; 0 Fruit; 1/2 Other Carbohydrate; 0 Skim Milk; 0 Low-Fat Milk; 0 Milk; 0 Vegetable; 0 Very Lean Meat; 1 Lean Meat; 0 High-Fat Meat; 2 Fat;

Carbohydrate Choices: 3

*Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet.

http://www.tablespoon.com/recipes/cheesy-spinach-and-egg-hashbrowns-skillet

Cheesy Chorizo Breakfast Pizza

Bake morning favorites of sausage, cheese, eggs and potatoes into a delicious breakfast pizza.

Prep Time 20 min
Total Time 45 min
Servings 8

INGREDIENTS

1 can Pillsbury refrigerated classic pizza crust
1 bag (11.8 oz) Green Giant Seasoned Steamers frozen backyard grilled potatoes
1/2 lb bulk chorizo sausage
2 cups shredded Mexican cheese blend (8 oz)
6 eggs, well beaten
2/3 cup crumbled queso fresco cheese
2 tablespoons chopped seeded fresh jalapeño chile (1 large)

DIRECTIONS

Heat oven to 400°F. Spray bottom of 15x10-inch nonstick pan with sides with Crisco® Original No-Stick Cooking Spray. Unroll dough in pan; press in bottom and up sides of pan. Bake 8 minutes.

Meanwhile, microwave frozen potatoes as directed on bag; set aside. In 10-inch skillet, cook chorizo over medium-high heat 5 minutes, stirring to break up large pieces, until no longer pink. Drain on paper towels.

Spoon sausage over partially baked crust. Top with potatoes and shredded cheese. Carefully pour eggs over cheese.

Bake 15 to 20 minutes or until edges are golden brown and egg is set.

Sprinkle with queso fresco cheese and jalapeño chile. Cool 2 to 3 minutes or until queso fresco cheese is slightly melted.

NUTRITION INFORMATION: Serving Size: 1 Serving  Calories 490 - Calories from Fat 260 - Total Fat 29g - Saturated Fat 13g - Trans Fat 0g  Cholesterol 200mg  Sodium 1140mg - Total Carbohydrate - 33g - Dietary Fiber 1g - Sugars 2g  Protein 25g

% Daily Value*: Vitamin A 10%; Vitamin C 10%; Calcium 25%; Iron 15%;

Exchanges: 1/2 Starch; 0 Fruit; 1 1/2 Other Carbohydrate; 0 Skim Milk; 0 Low-Fat Milk; 0 Milk; 0 Vegetable; 0 Very Lean Meat; 0 Lean Meat; 2 High-Fat Meat; 1 Fat;

Carbohydrate Choices: 2

*Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet.

Crisco is a trademark of The J.M. Smucker Company Bake-Off is a registered trademark of General Mills ©2013

http://www.tablespoon.com/recipes/cheesy-chorizo-breakfast-pizza

Impossibly Easy Breakfast Bake Crowd Size

Prep Time 20 min
Total Time 1 hr 10 min
Servings 12

INGREDIENTS

2 packages (12 oz each) bulk pork sausage
1 medium bell pepper, chopped (1 cup)
1 medium onion, chopped (1/2 cup)
3 cups frozen hash brown potatoes
2 cups shredded Cheddar cheese (8 oz)
1 cup Original Bisquick mix
2 cups milk
1/4 teaspoon pepper
4 eggs

DIRECTIONS

Heat oven to 400°F. Grease rectangular baking dish, 13x9x2 inches. Cook sausage, bell pepper and onion in 10-inch skillet over medium heat, stirring occasionally, until sausage is no longer pink; drain. Stir together sausage mixture, potatoes and 1 1/2 cups of the cheese in baking dish.

Stir Bisquick mix, milk, pepper and eggs until blended. Pour into baking dish.

Bake uncovered 40 to 45 minutes or until knife inserted in center comes out clean. Sprinkle with remaining cheese. Bake 1 to 2 minutes longer or just until cheese is melted. Cool 5 minutes.

NUTRITION INFORMATIONL: Serving Size: 1 Serving  Calories 300 - Calories from Fat 160 - Total Fat 18g - Saturated Fat 8g - Trans Fat 0g  Cholesterol 115mg  Sodium 490mg - Total Carbohydrate - 20g - Dietary Fiber 1g  Sugars 4g  Protein 15g

% Daily Value*: Vitamin A 8%; Vitamin C 10%; Calcium 20%; Iron 6%;

Exchanges: 1 1/2 Starch; 0 Fruit; 0 Other Carbohydrate; 0 Skim Milk; 0 Low-Fat Milk; 0 Milk; 0 Vegetable; 0 Very Lean Meat; 0 Lean Meat; 1 1/2 High-Fat Meat; 1 Fat;

Carbohydrate Choices: 1

*Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet.

http://www.tablespoon.com/recipes/impossibly-easy-breakfast-bake-crowd-size

Country Scrambled Breakfast Burritos

Looking for a hearty Mexican breakfast? Then try these tasty burritos filled with turkey sausage, eggs and potatoes - ready in 30 minutes.

Prep Time 30 min
Total Time 30 min
Servings 4

INGREDIENTS

1/4 lb. bulk turkey breakfast sausage
1/4 cup chopped onion
2 small red potatoes, unpeeled, diced (3/4 cup)
1 (8-oz.) carton (1 cup) refrigerated or frozen fat-free egg product, thawed, or 4 eggs, beaten
4 (8-inch) flour tortillas
4 tablespoons reduced-fat smoky Cheddar cold pack cheese food

DIRECTIONS

Heat oven to 375°F. Spray cookie sheet with nonstick cooking spray.

Spray large nonstick skillet with nonstick cooking spray. Heat over medium-high heat until hot. Add sausage, onion and potatoes; cook 8 to 10 minutes or until sausage is no longer pink and vegetables are tender, stirring frequently. Remove from skillet; cover to keep warm.

Add egg product to same skillet; cook 3 to 5 minutes or until firm but moist, stirring frequently.

Spread each tortilla with 1 tablespoon cheese food; spread to within 1/2 inch of edge. Place on sprayed cookie sheet. Spoon 1/4 of egg product and 1/4 of sausage mixture down center of each tortilla. Fold bottom of each tortilla up over filling; fold right side to center. Fold left side over right side. Secure with wooden toothpick.

Bake at 375°F. for 3 to 4 minutes or until cheese is melted. If desired, serve with salsa.

TIPS: Look for reduced-fat smoky Cheddar cold pack cheese food in the dairy case of the grocery store. It is packaged in a plastic container. To make Country Scrambled Eggs, omit the tortillas. Proceed with the recipe as directed, cooking the sausage, vegetables and eggs. Add the sausage and vegetables to the cooked egg mixture and top with spoonfuls of cheese. Cover the skillet and cook until the cheese is melted. Serve immediately, with corn muffins and salsa. These burritos can also be served for dinner. Add a tossed salad and glass of milk to complete the meal.

NUTRITION INFORMATION: Serving Size: 1 Serving  Calories 310 - Calories from Fat 110 - Total Fat - 12g - Saturated Fat 4g  Cholesterol 35mg  Sodium 570mg - Total Carbohydrate 34g - Dietary Fiber 2g - Sugars 4g  Protein 17g

% Daily Value*: Vitamin A 8%; Vitamin C 8%; Calcium 15%; Iron 15%;

Exchanges: 2 1/2 Starch; 2 1/2 Other Carbohydrate; 1 1/2 Very Lean Meat; 1 1/2 Fat;

*Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet.

http://www.tablespoon.com/recipes/country-scrambled-breakfast-burritos

Western Omelet Quesadillas

Enjoy these cheesy quesadillas made using ham, bell peppers and Old El Paso® flour tortillas  a tasty Mexican dinner thats ready in 30 minutes.

Prep Time 30 min
Total Time 30 min
Servings 4

INGREDIENTS

5 eggs
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/8 teaspoon pepper
1/2 cup diced cooked ham
1/4 cup diced green bell pepper
1/4 cup diced red bell pepper
2 to 3 tablespoons butter, softened
4 Old El Paso flour tortillas for soft tacos & fajitas (6 inch; from 10.2-oz package)
1 1/4 cups shredded Colby-Monterey Jack cheese blend (5 oz)
4 medium green onions, thinly sliced (1/4 cup)
Salsa, if desired

DIRECTIONS

In medium bowl, beat eggs, salt and pepper with wire whisk. Stir in ham and bell peppers.

In 12-inch nonstick skillet, melt 1 tablespoon of the butter over medium-low heat. Add egg mixture. Cook 1 minute, gently lifting edges occasionally with spatula to allow uncooked egg mixture to flow to bottom of skillet. (Eggs will not be cooked at this point.) Continue to cook, lifting cooked portions until eggs are thickened but still moist. Remove egg mixture from skillet; keep warm. Wipe skillet clean.

Spread 1 to 2 tablespoons remaining butter on 1 side of each tortilla.

Place 1 tortilla in skillet, buttered side down. Top half of tortilla with one-fourth of egg mixture to within 1 inch of edge. Sprinkle one-fourth of cheese over egg mixture. Top with 1 tablespoon of green onions; fold other half of tortilla over filling.

Increase heat to medium. Cook quesadilla 2 to 4 minutes, turning once, or until golden brown and cheese is melted. Repeat with remaining tortillas, egg mixture, cheese and onions. Serve warm with salsa.

NUTRITION INFORMATION: Serving Size: 1 Serving  Calories 366 - Total Fat 1/2g - Saturated Fat - 11g  Sodium 891mg - Total Carbohydrate 18g - Dietary Fiber 1 1/2g  Protein 21g

% Daily Value*: Vitamin A 0%; Vitamin C 0%; Calcium 0%; Iron 0%;

Exchanges: 1 Starch; 2 Fat;

Carbohydrate Choices: 1

*Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet.

http://www.tablespoon.com/recipes/western-omelet-quesadillas

Italian Brunch Torta

This breakfast or brunch pie filled with hearty Italian ingredients tastes and looks like a gourmet dish. Just don't tell them how easy it was with Pillsbury® refrigerated pie crusts!

Prep Time 20 min
Total Time 1 hr 35 min
Servings 8

INGREDIENTS

1 box Pillsbury refrigerated pie crusts, softened as directed on box
1 tablespoon Crisco® 100% Extra Virgin Olive Oil or Pure Olive Oil
2 cloves garlic, sliced
1 box (9 oz) Green Giant frozen chopped spinach, thawed, squeezed to drain
1 cup shredded Parmesan cheese
1/4 lb provolone cheese, thinly sliced
4 thin slices Genoa salami (1 1/2 oz)
1 jar (15 or 16 oz) roasted red bell peppers, drained, patted dry
3/4 cup olive tapenade (about 5-oz jar), drained
1/2 lb capicollo ham, thinly sliced
3 1/2 oz dry-pack sun-dried tomatoes, coarsely chopped
1 egg, beaten
1/2 teaspoon oregano leaves

DIRECTIONS

Place cookie sheet in oven (torta will bake on heated cookie sheet). Heat oven to 375°F. Make pie crusts as directed on box for Two-Crust Pie using 9-inch glass pie plate.

In 10-inch skillet, heat oil over medium heat. Add garlic; cook 30 seconds, stirring constantly. Stir in spinach until well combined.

Spread 1/2 of spinach mixture in crust-lined plate. Reserve 2 tablespoons of the Parmesan cheese. Layer spinach with provolone cheese, salami, red peppers, tapenade, ham, sun-dried tomatoes, remaining Parmesan cheese and remaining spinach mixture. Top with second crust; seal edges and flute.

Brush egg on top crust; sprinkle with reserved 2 tablespoons Parmesan cheese and oregano. Cut 4 small slits in top. Place on cookie sheet in oven.

Bake 50 to 55 minutes, covering edge of crust with strips of foil after 15 to 20 minutes, until golden brown. Cool 20 minutes before serving. If desired, serve torta with fresh fruit on plates lined with romaine lettuce.

NUTRITION INFORMATION: Serving Size: 1 Serving  Calories 470 - Calories from Fat 260 - 
Total Fat 28g - Saturated Fat 12g - Trans Fat 0g  Cholesterol 65mg  Sodium 1360mg - Total Carbohydrate - 36g - Dietary Fiber 3g - Sugars 8g  Protein 18g

% Daily Value*: Vitamin A 80%; Vitamin C 60%; Calcium 35%; Iron 15%;

Exchanges: 1 1/2 Starch; 0 Fruit; 1/2 Other Carbohydrate; 0 Skim Milk; 0 Low-Fat Milk; 0 Milk; 1 Vegetable; 0 Very Lean Meat; 0 Lean Meat; 1 1/2 High-Fat Meat; 3 Fat;

Carbohydrate Choices: 2 ½

*Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet.

®Crisco is a trademark of The J.M. Smucker Company Bake-Off is a registered trademark of General Mills ©2011

http://www.tablespoon.com/recipes/italian-brunch-torta

Maple Bacon Waffle Bake

When crispy bacon, fluffy waffles and delectable maple syrup are combined in one incredible dish, you've got an unbeatable combination for a winning breakfast.

Prep Time 25 min
Total Time 2 hr 25 min
Servings 8

INGREDIENTS

6 waffles, broken into 1-inch pieces (about 8 cups total)
6 egg yolks
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 1/2 cups milk
1 cup whipping cream
1/2 cup real maple syrup
1 teaspoon vanilla
8 to 10 slices bacon (12 oz), crisply cooked, chopped into 1-inch pieces
1 tablespoon unsalted butter, melted

DIRECTIONS

Heat oven to 350°F. Lightly grease 10x6-inch (1 1/2-quart) glass baking dish with shortening or cooking spray.

Spread waffle pieces in even layer on ungreased cookie sheet. Bake 15 minutes or until crisp.

Increase oven temperature to 375°F. In large bowl, beat egg yolks, salt, milk, whipping cream, maple syrup and vanilla with whisk until well combined. Carefully stir in waffle pieces and bacon until evenly coated. Let stand at room temperature 30 minutes to 1 hour, stirring every 10 to 15 minutes.

Pour mixture into baking dish; press down with back of spoon. Cover tightly with foil.

Bake 50 to 60 minutes, removing foil during last 10 minutes of baking, until knife inserted in center comes out clean. Brush top with melted butter. Cut into squares; serve warm.

TIPS: Serve waffle bake with extra maple syrup, whipped cream and/or berries, or sprinkle each serving with chopped fresh sage.

Waffle bake can be fully prepared the night before. Just bake until done, cool to room temperature, cover and refrigerate overnight. The next morning, heat in a 250°F oven until thoroughly heated.

http://www.tablespoon.com/recipes/maple-bacon-waffle-bake

Opps  I forgot to tell you they were going to be all breakfast recipes. Breakfast is my favorite meal to eat out  nothing like bacon and eggs frying on an open fire while camping. I usually eat breakfast after ten oclock in the morning and it is my favorite meal.

Cacio e Pepe Pasta Pie CONTRIBUTED BY JUSTIN CHAPPLE

ACTIVE: 30 MIN
TOTAL TIME: 1 HR 30 MIN
SERVINGS: 8

F&Ws Justin Chapple uses three types of cheese in this indulgent and delicious baked spaghetti pie.

INGREDIENTS

1 pound spaghetti
1 1/2 cups milk
3/4 cup grated Parmigiano-Reggiano cheese
3 large eggs, lightly beaten
2 1/2 teaspoons ground black pepper
Kosher salt
6 ounces Fontina cheese, shredded (2 cups)
6 ounces sharp white cheddar cheese, shredded (2 cups)
Butter, for greasing

Directions

Preheat the oven to 425°. In a pot of salted boiling water, cook the spaghetti until al dente. Drain well.

In a bowl, mix the pasta, milk, Parmigiano, eggs, pepper, salt and 1 1/2 cups each of the Fontina and cheddar. Scrape into a buttered 9-inch springform pan, then sprinkle the remaining 1/2 cup each of Fontina and cheddar on top. Bake for 35 to 40 minutes, until the cheese is melted and bubbling.

Turn on the broiler. Broil the pie 8 inches from the heat for 2 to 3 minutes, until browned on top. Transfer to  a rack and let cool for 15 minutes. Remove the ring, cut the pie into wedges and serve.

SUGGESTED PAIRING: Pair this cheesy pasta with a silky, concentrated Italian red.

http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/cacio-e-pepe-pasta-pie

BOURBON BROWN SUGAR BACON by The Brown Eyed Baker

This might be the most amazing bacon Ive ever eaten, and Ive eaten A LOT of bacon. The bourbon flavor is super subtle and the brown sugar caramelizes on the bacon, making it taste almost (almost) like candy. It was absolutely phenomenal on our burgers, and it would be just as good on any sandwich, in a salad, or along with your morning eggs or on its own for an awesome snack.

yield: 8 to 10 slices of bacon

prep time: 10 minutes

cook time: 25 to 30 minutes

total time: 40 minutes: Bacon is baked in the oven in a bourbon and brown sugar glaze.

INGREDIENTS:

8 to 10 slices of bacon (however many will fit on your baking sheet)
2 tablespoons bourbon
2 tablespoons light brown sugar

DIRECTIONS:

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. Line a large rimmed baking sheet with parchment paper.

Lay the slices of bacon down on the baking sheet, as many as will fit.

Using a pastry brush, brush the bourbon evenly over the slices of bacon. Sprinkle the brown sugar evenly over the bacon.

Bake for 25 to 30 minutes, or until the bacon is dark brown and crispy. Using tongs, remove to a paper towel-lined plate and allow to cool for 10 minutes before serving.

(Recipe from Food and Wine)

Posted in Breakfast & Brunch, Condiments & Sauces

http://www.browneyedbaker.com/bourbon-brown-sugar-bacon/

Grilled Chicken Salsa Verde

35 MIN Prep Time

8 HR 50 MIN Total Time

12 Servings

INGREDIENTS

2 tablespoons olive oil
5 large cloves garlic, halved
1 small white onion, quartered, separated
1 1/2 lb tomatillos (about 13)
3 medium to large jalapeño chiles, seeded
1/2 cup loosely packed fresh cilantro (10 to 15 sprigs)
2 teaspoons salt
1 teaspoon sugar
1 teaspoon ground cumin
12 boneless skinless chicken breasts (about 4 1/2 lb)

DIRECTIONS

In 10-inch nonstick skillet, heat oil over medium-high heat until hot. Add garlic and onion; cook about 5 minutes, stirring constantly, until evenly roasted.

Remove husks and rinse tomatillos well. Core top stem area of each; cut tomatillos into quarters. In large food processor, place roasted garlic and onion, tomatillos, jalapeño chiles, cilantro, 1 teaspoon of the salt and the sugar. Cover; process about 15 seconds or until almost smooth.

Pour 2 cups mixture into small serving bowl; cover and refrigerate to use as salsa. To make marinade, add remaining 1 teaspoon salt and the cumin to remaining mixture in food processor. Cover; process 10 seconds.

Place 6 chicken breasts in each of 2 gallon-size resealable freezer plastic bags; divide marinade between bags. Seal bags; shake to evenly distribute marinade and coat chicken. Refrigerate at least 8 hours but no longer than 24 hours; turn bags over at least once while marinating.

Take salsa, bags of chicken, tongs, metal spatula and a serving platter to potluck. Salsa should be room temperature when served with grilled chicken.

Heat gas or charcoal grill. Carefully brush oil on grill rack. Place chicken on grill over medium heat; discard marinade. Cover grill; cook 12 to 15 minutes or until juice of chicken is clear when center of thickest part is cut (170°F), turning once. Serve each chicken breast with about 2 tablespoons salsa.

TIPS: Use leftover grilled chicken breasts for another meal: Place strips of onion and bell peppers in a grill basket and grill alongside the chicken. (If chicken was previously grilled, just heat throughout.) Cut grilled chicken breasts into strips and mix with the salsa verde. Place grilled chicken, onion and bell peppers in warm tortillas. Serve with sour cream

NUTRITION INFORMATION PER SERVING: Serving Size: 1 Serving  Calories 260 - Calories from Fat 80

% Daily Value: Total Fat 9g; 9% - Saturated Fat 2g; 2% - Trans Fat 0g; 0% - Cholesterol 105mg; 105%; - Sodium 90mg; 490%; - Total Carbohydrate 6g; 6% - Dietary Fiber 1g; 1% - Sugars - 2g; 2% - Protein 39g; 39%

% Daily Value*: Vitamin A 4%; Vitamin C 10%; Calcium 4%; Iron 10%;

Exchanges: 0 Starch; 0 Fruit; 0 Other Carbohydrate; 0 Skim Milk; 0 Low-Fat Milk; 0 Milk; 1 Vegetable; 0 Very Lean Meat; 4 Lean Meat; 0 High-Fat Meat; 0 Fat;

Carbohydrate Choices: 1/2

*Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet.

http://www.tablespoon.com/recipes/grilled-chicken-salsa-verde

I love pancakes and fritters so lets start off with two different takes on the same fritter.

Zucchini Fritters  1

PREP
20 mins COOK
10 mins READY IN 
45 mins

Recipe by MooShell : "Pan-fried zucchini, yellow squash, and carrot cakes, with golden crispy edges and tender insides. These make great dippers for toddlers to adults. You would never know that these nutritious fritters amount to eating your vegetables."

Ingredients

2 cups shredded zucchini
1 cup shredded yellow squash
1 cup shredded carrots
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 cup corn muffin mix
1 teaspoon baking powder
1/2 teaspoon sweet paprika
2 large eggs, lightly beaten
2 tablespoons vegetable oil, or more as needed

Directions

Toss zucchini, yellow squash, and carrots with salt in a colander and drain for 15 minutes. Wrap vegetables in a clean kitchen towel and squeeze out as much moisture as possible; transfer mixture to a bowl.

Combine corn muffin mix, baking powder, and paprika in a bowl. Stir in vegetables and eggs until well mixed.

Heat 2 tablespoons vegetable oil in a large skillet over medium heat, tilting skillet to spread oil evenly. Drop tablespoonfuls of the zucchini batter into the hot oil, flattening each dollop with the back of a spoon. Pan-fry until golden brown, 1 to 2 minutes per side. Transfer fritters to a paper towel-lined plate to drain. Cool slightly before serving.

Cook's Note: To store: Wrap the cooled fritters in aluminum foil and refrigerate for up to 2 days; rewarm in a low oven.

Nutrition: Calories 258 kcal; 13% - Carbohydrates 29.7 g; 10% - Cholesterol 94 mg; 31% - Fat 12.9 g; 20% - Fiber 2.4 g; 10% - Protein 7.3 g; 15% - Sodium 1029 mg; 41%

* Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/zucchini-fritters/detail.aspx

Zucchini Potato Fritters  2 By DK

Basic Information
Prep Time: Under 15 min
Cook Time: Under 15 min
Serves: 3 people
Yield: Around 10 fritters

Ingredients

12 Oz/340 grams/2 small-medium Zucchini, see Tip	
1/4 cup grated Carrot
1/2 cup (abt 1 small potato) boiled and mashed Potato
1/4 cup Whole Wheat Pastry Flour
1/4 tsp Baking Powder
1/4 tsp dried Thyme (optional)
Salt and Pepper to taste

Tips: 1. Zucchini: It should yield 2 cups tightly packed grated Zucchini

Method

Grate the Zucchini. Use the large hole.

Place it in a colander and 1 tsp Salt to it. Toss to combine and set aside for at least 30 minutes.

Squeeze the water out of zucchini. You can use your hands or use a cheesecloth like I have done for my Zucchini Falafels.

Add them along with thyme, potatoes and carrots in a bowl. You can at this point do a taste test to see if you want more salt. Season accordingly.

In another bowl, mix the flour and baking powder until combined.

Add it to the vegetable mixture.

Mix until well combined.

Make small (lime sized) balls.

Form into patties. Repeat for rest of them. At this point you can also refrigerate these in the fridge (for about 20-30 min) which will help to hold them up well while frying. It also helps to avoid oil retention. Its not strictly necessary to do this.

Add 1-2 tbsp of oil to your Cast iron pan (or as desired to coat the bottom of a nonstick skillet. Note that regular nonstick will require less amount of oil) . When hot, add the patties.

Cook them until golden-reddish brown on both the sides. Takes around 5-6 minutes each side.

Serve hot with ketchup / Chilli sauce/ Yogurt or sour cream.

http://chefinyou.com/2012/08/zucchini-potato-fritters

Savory Carrot and Zucchini Pancakes

Makes about 16 pancakes

Ingredients

1 large zucchini
8 medium carrots, peeled
1 bunch green onions
3 cloves garlic
1/2 bunch fresh parsley
1 recipe pancake batter, such as Lofty Buttermilk Pancakes

Directions

Grate the zucchini and carrots using the large holes on a box grater. Thinly slice the onions, mince the garlic, and roughly chop parsley.

Prepare one recipe of your favorite homemade or store-bought pancake mix, butuse 1/4 cup less liquid than called for; the zucchini will add a great deal of liquid to the mix. Fold the vegetables into the prepared pancake batter.

Warm a skillet over medium-high heat and brush it gently with olive oil. Use a 1/3 measuring cup to scoop the batter onto the warmed skillet. Cook 3 to 4 minutes, until the outer edges have set, then flip. Cook an additional 2 to 3 minutes and remove from heat.

Sprinkle the pancakes liberally with salt and allow to cool slightly before serving. Serve with butter, sour cream, or even a savory jam or chutney if you have it!

Per serving, based on 16 servings. (% daily value)

Nutritional Data : Calories 52  Fat; 1 g; (1.6%)  Saturated 0 g; (0.2%)  Carbs 10.1 g; (3.4%)  Fiber 1.3 g; (5.3%)  Sugars 2.1 g  Protein 1.3 g; (2.5%)  Cholesterol 3.6 mg; (1.2%)  Sodium 94 mg; (3.9%)

http://www.thekitchn.com/recipe-healthier-vegetable-fritters-lunch-recipes-from-the-kitchn-165687

Zucchini Corn Sweet Potato Fritters Poblano Aavocado Creama Homemade GF Pita Bread

MAKES about 9 fritters and a couple pita rounds

INGREDIENTS

for the poblano avocado cream:

1 poblano
1 avocado
1 clove of garlic
a couple tablespoons of avocado oil (or another neutral vegetable oil)
a pinch of salt
the juice of 1 lime
1/2 cup of water

for the pita:

2 cups of all-purpose gluten-free flour, sifted
1 teaspoon of xanthan gum (if your gf flour blend does not have it)
1 1/2 teaspoons of baking powder
1 teaspoon of sea salt
1 tablespoon of olive oil
1 large egg + 1 large egg white
1/4 cup of warm water + another 1/2 cup

for the fritters:

2 zucchinis, grated or peeled with a julienne peeler then diced
salt
2 ears of corn, kernels removed
1 large sweet potato, peeled and grated
1 small onion, diced
2 cloves of garlic, minced
1 tablespoon of olive oil
2 eggs, lightly beaten
1/2 cup of cornmeal 
1/2 cup of brown rice flour (or regular all-purpose flour if you prefer)
1/2 teaspoon of salt
pepper
1/4 teaspoon of baking soda
a couple tablespoons of sunflower oil (or another neutral high-heat oil)

Optional accompaniments the fritters + pita: some additional raw shredded zucchini, sprouts, lettuce, avocado, tomato, cucumber, etc

METHOD

Start by preparing the poblano avocado cream:

Pre-heat the oven to 450º

Place the poblano on a baking sheet and bake for about 20 minutes, until the poblano is brown and charred on the outside. Remove, and place in a bowl and cover with a towel for about 10 minutes (this will allow it to steam a little, and make the skin easier to remove).

Once the pobano has cooled, peel off the skin, and remove the stem and the seeds inside.

Place the poblano and all of the other ingredients except for the water into a food processor. Pulse several times until everything is combined. Then, add the water little by litter until you have your desired consistency. I found that 1/2 cup worked well. Set aside, or covered in the fridge until you are ready to serve.

Then, make the pita bread:

Lower the oven temperature / or pre-heat to 400º. If you have a pizza stone, place it in the oven while the oven warms (you can also use a large baking sheet).

Using a stand mixer with the paddle attachment, add the sifted gf flour, xanthan gum (if needed), baking powder and sea salt and blend on low speed to combine all the dry ingredients.

Then, add in the egg and egg white and the olive oil and blend until combined. Then, add 1/4 cup of warm water and blend until incorporated. Lastly, slowly pour in the additional 1/2 cup of warm water and blend on low speed for 1-2 minutes until the mixture is smooth and just barley pulling off the edges. It should be a very wet and runny dough.

Lay a piece of parchment out on a flat surface and spoon about 1/2 cup of the mixture and smooth it out with the back of the spoon. They will look a little bit like pancakes, and they should about 4-6" in diameter. Leave at least an 1" between each. You should end up with about 3-4.

Very carefully, remove the pizza stone or baking sheet from the oven, and transfer the dough and parchment onto the stone or baking sheet. Place it in the oven to bake for 10 minutes. The dough should rise slightly and be a light brown on top. Remove and place on a write rack to cool. I like to serve the pita while they are still a little warm, so you can cover them so they keep warm while you prepare the fritters.

Make the fritters:

Place the shredded zucchini into a colander with some salt. Allow it to sit for about 10 minutes to draw out the liquid. Squeeze the zucchini to get rid of any excess liquid. You can also place them in a towel and squeeze some more. The more liquid you can remove, the better. Set aside while you continue to prepare the fritters.

Heat the olive oil in a large cast iron over medium heat. Cook the onions for 3-4 minutes until soft. Then add the garlic and cook for another 1-2 minutes. Add the corn kernels and sweet potato and saute for several minutes until everything is soft and tender. Place in a separate bowl to cool slightly before incorporating with the other ingredients.

In a large bowl, lightly beat the eggs. Then add the cornmeal, flour, salt, pepper, and baking soda and stir to incorporate everything. Add the zucchini, corn, and sweet potato and stir again until everything is mixed together.

Heat a couple of tablespoons of oil in the same cast iron. Make sure the oil coats the bottom of the pan. Using a spoon and your hands, spoon about 1/4 cup full of the mixture into your hands and roll it around and press it together and form a ball. Then carefully place it in the pan with the oil and press down with the back of the spoon. Do this in batches. I had about three going at once, and did three batches. Cook them for 3-5 minutes on each side, and remove and set on a paper towel lined plate.

Assemble the dish:

Cut the pita open by making a slit in the top, and cut half-way around. Stuff the fritter inside the pita, along with any toppings such as the shredded zucchini, sprouts, lettuce, avocado, tomato, etc. Then, finish with a healthy drizzle of the poblano avocado sauce.

http://www.whatscookinggoodlooking.com/whats-cooking-good-looking/2014/9/8/zucchini-corn-sweet-potato-fritters-poblano-avocado-creama-homemade-gf-pita-bread

Bacon and Potato Patty Fritters

Serves 4

Ingredients

100g bacon, chopped
500g (1 lb) desiree potatoes, peeled and chopped
1 tblsp wholegrain mustard
1/3 cup fresh breadcrumbs
2 tblsp chopped chives
1 egg, lightly beaten
2 tblsp plain flour
Rice bran oil or sunflower oil, to shallow-fry

Method

Place a frypan over medium-high heat. Add the bacon and cook, stirring, until golden but not too crisp. Drain on paper towel.

Cook the potatoes by placing the potatoes in a saucepan of cold water with a little salt added. Bring to the boil and cook until tender, about 12-15 minutes. Drain and cool.

Transfer the potato to a bowl and roughly mash. Add the mustard, breadcrumbs, chives and beaten egg. Season with salt and pepper. Mix well to combine. Fold in the bacon pieces.

Use damp hands to shape the potato mixture into patties about 2cm (1½) thick. Dust lightly with flour.

Heat about 1cm (½) of the oil in a large frypan over medium heat. Cook the patties for about 3-4 minutes on each side, or until golden. Drain on paper towel. Serve with salad and lemon wedges to squeeze over.

recipe adapted from delicious (dec 2011/jan 2012)

http://ooh-look.blogspot.com/2012/01/bacon-and-potato-patty-fritters

Zucchini Fritters

Prep Time15 minutes
Cook Time10 minutes
Total Time25 minutes
Yield 4 servings

These fritters are unbelievably easy to make, low calorie, and the perfect way to sneak in some veggies!

INGREDIENTS

1 1/2 pounds zucchini, grated
1 teaspoon salt
1/4 cup all-purpose flour
1/4 cup grated Parmesan
2 cloves garlic, minced
1 large egg, beaten
Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper, to taste
2 tablespoons olive oil

INSTRUCTIONS

Place grated zucchini in a colander over the sink. Add salt and gently toss to combine; let sit for 10 minutes. Using a clean dish towel or cheese cloth, drain zucchini completely.

In a large bowl, combine zucchini, flour, Parmesan, garlic and egg; season with salt and pepper, to taste.

Heat olive oil in a large skillet over medium high heat. Scoop tablespoons of batter for each fritter, flattening with a spatula, and cook until the underside is nicely golden brown, about 2 minutes. Flip and cook on the other side, about 1-2 minutes longer.

Serve immediately.

NOTES: Adapted from Five Heart Home

Nutrition Facts: Serving Size - Servings Per Container 4

Amount Per Serving: Calories 185.4Calories from Fat 108

% Daily Value*: Total Fat 12.0g; 18% - Saturated Fat 3.0g; 15% - Trans Fat 0g - Cholesterol 101.9mg; 4% - Sodium 728.9mg; 30% - Total Carbohydrate 11.9g; 4% - Dietary Fiber 1.9g; 8% - Sugars 4.6g - Protein 8.6g17%

*Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet. Your daily values may be higher or lower depending on your calorie needs.

This dish will give you nearly 3 servings of vegetables per portion! And the zucchini provides vitamins A and E while the cheese provides fat to help your body absorb these vitamins. Double win!

Nutritional information provided by Jessica Penner, RD at Smart Nutrition.

http://damndelicious.net/

maybe I should throw in a couple of bread recipes here. I encourage you to visit this web site  David Lebovitz is such a good bread maker and also a very good blogger. He explains a lot about how to do the bread (with pictures  remember  a picture is worth a 1000 words)  I found out things about yeast I didnt know  and where to get the ingredients like the correct flour and why it was important to use the correct flour. So  here are two of Davids bread recipes.

Ballymaloe Irish Brown Bread

One 9-inch (23cm) loaf
You can get Irish-style flour from King Arthur Flour. Should you live elsewhere, check out my tips for finding foods online where you are. If you dont want to mail away for it, you might try replacing up to 4 tablespoons of the whole-wheat flour with wheat germ and see if you like the results. Otherwise, try to get good quality whole-wheat flour, preferably stone-ground. If you wish to use all whole-wheat flour, you can omit the white flour and use whole-wheat flour in its place. Tim told me they found they prefer it with just a little bit of white flour in the loaf.
Because I wanted to replicate the bread at home just the way they do it there, I measured the ingredients by weight and used fresh yeast, which is sold in some grocery stores and often at natural foods markets. Molasses is widely available in the U.S., although they use treacle at Ballymaloe which is almost the same thing. (In France, its called mélasse.) I didnt try it with active dry yeast because I was so satisfied with the results using the fresh yeast but according to the Ballymaloe original recipe, Dried yeast may be used instead of bakers (fresh) yeast. Follow the same method but use only half the weight given for fresh yeast. Allow longer to rise. Fast active dry yeast may also be used, follow the instructions on the packet. There are some additional notes from another baker at the end of this recipe.

Ingredients

400g (3 1/2 cups) whole-wheat flour, preferably stoneground
50g (1/2 cup) white flour (all-purpose or bread flour)
1 teaspoon salt
150ml (generous 1/2 cup), plus 275ml (1 1/2 cups) tepid water
1 tablespoon dark molasses (or 1 teaspoon treacle)
30g fresh yeast (see headnote, and note after the recipe, for instructions using active dry or instant yeast)

Directions

Mix the flours with the salt in a medium bowl.

Pour 150ml ( 1/2 cup) of water into a small bowl and stir in the molasses, then crumble in the fresh yeast, stirring a couple of times. Let stand until it starts to foam on top, about 10 minutes.

Pour the yeast mixture and the remaining 275ml (1 1/2 cups) water into the flour and stir until a batter is formed, which will have the consistency of oatmeal. (If using standard whole-wheat flour, the dough will be sticky, and rather wet.) Let stand 10 minutes.

Spray a nonstick 9-inch (23cm) loaf pan with nonstick spray and cut a piece of parchment or wax paper to line the bottom of the pan. Scrape the dough into the prepared pan, smooth the top with a spatula or if its sticky, dampen your hand and use that then drape a kitchen towel over the top (so its not pressing down on the dough, but just lightly over the top) and let rise in a warm place until the dough reaches the top of the pan, about 20 minutes  although it can vary so just keep an eye on it.

Before the dough has almost reached the top of the pan, preheat the oven to 450ºF (230ºC). When the dough has reached the top of the pan, bake the bread for 20 minutes. After 20 minutes, decrease the heat to 400ºF (200ºC). Run a knife around the outside of the bread to release it from the pan, tip the loaf out of the pan, remove the parchment paper, and place the loaf upside down directly on the baking rack and let bake another 15 minutes, or until done. The bread is ready when you tap the bottom and it sounds hollow. If using an instant-read thermometer, the temperature should read 190ºF (88ºC). Let the bread cool on a wire rack before slicing.

The bread is best eaten fresh, smeared with lots of good butter, or toasted for breakfast, with jam and butter. Its also nice for open-faced sandwiches, and would be a fine accompaniment to a cheese board, too.

Storage: The bread will keep for 3 or 4 days; I wrap it in a linen kitchen towel. You can freeze the bread for up to two months. Leftovers? Make Brown Bread Ice Cream!

Notes: Although I havent done it, if you want to make the dough ahead and put it in the pan, up through the point where you put it in the pan in step 4, you could likely refrigerate it, then take it out later and let it come to room temperature and rise, before baking it.

http://www.davidlebovitz.com/2015/06/ballymaloe-irish-brown-bread-recipe/

Whole-Wheat Sunflower Seed Rye Bread

One loaf

Adapted from Das Cookbook by Hans Röckenwagner

Please note that this bread requires three risings. Fortunately, there isnt any work to do between those risings. But allow yourself time when you make the bread. I started it the minute I woke up, and it was ready by lunch!

I was thinking that next time, I may swap out a bit of the honey  perhaps 2-3 tablespoons  with mild molasses. Do make sure you toast the sunflower seeds. To do so, preheat the oven to 350ºF (180ºC) and spread the seeds on a baking sheet. Baking them, stirring once or twice, for 6 to 8 minutes. Some people like to toast nuts and seeds in a hot skillet on the stovetop, which you can do instead. I tried my own idea of brushing the bread with water and topping it with seeds before baking and most of them didnt stick. So I didnt include that suggestion here.

I found this bread even better toasted. It made a nice lunch with ripe, mashed avocado on top, which I mixed with red onion, red pepper powder, a bit of olive oil, and some flaky sea salt.

Ingredients

1 1/2 cups (375ml) lukewarm water
1/4 cup (80g), plus 1 teaspoon honey
2 1/4 teaspoons (one package) active dry yeast (not instant)
2 3/4 cups (330g) whole-wheat flour
1 cup (110g) rye flour (dark or light)
2 1/2 teaspoons kosher or sea salt
1 cup (125g) lightly toasted sunflower seeds

Directions

Vegetable oil, for greasing the pan

Mix the water, 1 teaspoon of honey, and the yeast into the bowl of a stand mixer. If making the bread by hand, mix them together in a large bowl. Let stand 5 to 10 minutes. Little bubbles should start to appear. (If not, you need to replace your yeast and start again.)

In a separate bowl, mix together the whole wheat and rye flours with the salt. Attach the dough hook to the mixer, or use a wooden spoon if mixing by hand. Stir the 1/4 cup (80g) honey into the yeast mixture, then gradually add the flours. If necessary, add an additional bit of flour if the dough is too wet, or another tablespoon of water if the dough is too dry. It should feel soft and moist, and when you touch it, your finger should just barely stick to it.

Knead the dough at low-to-medium speed until smooth, about 6 minutes.

Scrape the dough out onto a lightly floured countertop and knead in the sunflower seeds thoroughly, making sure that they are evenly dispersed throughout the dough. Return the dough to the mixer bowl, cover with plastic wrap or a dish towel, and let rise in a warm place until doubled, 1 1/2 to 2 hours.

Punch the dough down with your fist, cover, and let rise again until doubled, about 1 hour.

Lightly grease a 9-inch (23cm) loaf pan. Scrape the dough onto a lightly floured countertop, shape the dough into an elongated rectangle, and place the dough in the pan. Cover and let rise 1 hour. (Note that it wont rise much.)

About 15 minutes before you plan to bake the bread, preheat the oven to 350ºF (180ºC).

When the dough is ready, bake it for 45 minutes to 1 hour. Itll sound hollow when you tap it in the center. To be sure, you can use an instant-read thermometer; the bread is done when the temperature in the center is 190ºF (88ºC). Remove the bread from the oven and let cool for 20 minutes, then tilt the bread onto a cooling rack and let cool completely before slicing.

Storage: The bread will keep for up to 4 days at room temperature. It can be frozen for several months.

http://www.davidlebovitz.com/2014/10/whole-grain-sunflower-seed-rye-bread-recipe/

Think I will throw in a threesome of chicken breast recipes. They all sounded really yummy. True to form  I couldnt decide which tasted the best so I included all three. Did I mention they only take five or six ingredients and are done in less than an hour.

Artichoke and Sun Dried Tomato Chicken

makes 4 servings
READY IN35 mins
10 mins COOK
25 mins READY IN

"Chicken is browned, and then cooked with artichoke hearts, tomatoes, and sun-dried tomato pesto in this simple, elegant recipe."

Ingredients

4 skinless, boneless chicken breast halves
salt and pepper to taste
2 teaspoons olive oil
1 (14.5 ounce) can diced tomatoes with green peppers and onions
1/4 cup sun-dried tomato pesto
1 (14 ounce) can artichoke hearts in water, drained and quartered

Directions

Season both sides of chicken breasts with salt and pepper. Heat oil in a large skillet over medium-high heat. Place chicken in skillet; cook, turning once to brown each side. Remove chicken from pan, and set aside.

Pour tomatoes into pan; cook for 1 minute, stirring constantly, and incorporating any brown bits from bottom of pan. Stir in pesto and artichokes, and return chicken to pan.

Cover, and reduce heat to medium. Simmer for 5 to 10 minutes, or until chicken is cooked through.

Calories 228 kcal; 11% - Carbohydrates 11.4 g; 4% - Cholesterol 68 mg; 23% - Fat 6.5 g; 10% - Fiber 3.4 g; 14% - Protein 30.5 g; 61% - Sodium 962 mg; 38%

* Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Artichoke-and-Sun-dried-Tomato-Chicken

Balsamic Goat Cheese Stuffed Chicken Breasts Recipe by Amber Maechler

"I made this up and my husband and kids loved it!"

PREP
15 mins COOK
30 mins READY IN
45 mins
makes 2 servings

Ingredients

1 teaspoon olive oil
1 shallot, finely diced
1 cup balsamic vinegar
2 skinless, boneless chicken breast halves
2 ounces goat cheese, divided

Directions

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C).

Heat olive oil in a skillet over medium heat; cook and stir shallot until translucent, about 5 minutes. Pour balsamic vinegar into skillet and bring to a boil. Reduce heat to low and simmer until balsamic vinegar mixture is reduced by half, about 10 minutes. Stir often.

Cut chicken breasts from one side through the middle horizontally to within one-half inch of the other side. Open the two sides and spread them out like an open book.

Spread half the goat cheese onto one half of each chicken breast and drizzle 1/3 of the reduced balsamic vinegar mixture over the goat cheese. Close the chicken breasts over the goat cheese and secure with toothpicks. Arrange chicken into a baking dish. Drizzle with remaining 1/3 of the balsamic reduction.

Bake in the preheated oven until the chicken is no longer pink inside, the filling is hot, and the juices run clear, 30 to 35 minutes. An instant-read meat thermometer inserted into the center of a filled breast should read at least 160 degrees F (70 degrees C).

Cook's Note: You can also add sautéed mushrooms if you like them.

Nutrition: Calories - 40 kcal; 17% - Carbohydrates 3.5 g; 8% Cholesterol 83 mg; 28% - Fat 13.5 g; 21% - Fiber 0.2 g; < 1% - Protein 30.1 g; 60% - Sodium 230 mg; 9%

* Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet.

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Balsamic-Goat-Cheese-Stuffed-Chicken-Breasts

Basic Broiled Chicken Breasts

Recipe by Always Cooking Up Something

"This is a simple but delicious way to prepare chicken. Good-quality olive oil and generous amounts of salt and pepper make for a savory chicken breast that is crispy on the outside and juicy on the inside."

PREP
5 mins COOK
20 mins READY IN
30 mins
makes 4 servings

Ingredients

3 tablespoons extra virgin olive oil
4 bone-in chicken breast halves with skin
2 teaspoons kosher salt
1 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper

Directions

Preheat the oven's broiler and set the oven rack about 6 inches from the heat source. Rub olive oil over each chicken breast, then season both sides with salt and black pepper. Place the chicken skin-side down on a broiling pan.

Broil in the preheated oven for 10 minutes, then flip the chicken breast skin-side up. Continue broiling the chicken until no longer pink at the bone and the juices run clear, about 10 minutes more. An instant-read thermometer inserted near the bone should read 165 degrees F (74 degrees C). Remove from the oven and allow meat to rest for 5 minutes before serving.

Cook's Note: If desired, add a quarter cup of water to the bottom of the broiling pan and stir to dissolve the browned-bits from the chicken juices. Use as a light sauce on the chicken.

Nutrition: Calories 389 kcal; 19% - Carbohydrates 0.3 g; < 1% - Cholesterol 127 mg; 42% - Fat 21.9 g; 34% - Fiber 0.1 g; < 1% - Protein 45 g; 90% - Sodium 1067 mg; 43%

* Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet.

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Basic-Broiled-Chicken-Breasts

and lets throw in a beef recipe.

Cambodian Grilled Lemongrass Beef Skewers contributed by shao z

A Cambodian paste of aromatics and spices gives great flavor to these grilled beef skewers. 
Most cooks know what mirepoix, soffritto, and the Holy Trinity are...but kroueng? That's a little less likely. The answer is that it's a variety of aromatic flav


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sam....thanks for the opening and all the great recipes.

I made the Italian Brunch Torte last weekend and can vouch that it was delicious. I added some buttermilk to the eggs and had to cook it a lot longer than the 160F degrees...the eggs were not set at that temperature. I put a bit of foil over the top to keep it from getting too brown. I found the crescent roll sheets and the round spring form pan and it was the perfect amount of bread to filling ratio.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Summary for 29th May Knitting Tea Party
*vabchonnie*BP still high- so high that her oral surgery for Thursday was cancelled. Trying again this week- been resting in an attempt to get the BP under control.

*Gagesmum* is posting on Facebook- hopes to go home after the weekend.

*Sugarsugarss* Mum broke her hip early in the week and had a very traumatic week with infection and confusion but is settling down now. She remains very weak and is not strong enough for rehab but is going into a transitional change bed with the goal of her improving so she can return home.

The new babies are continuing, *kehinkle* has a new DGGD Elaina

The medication recommended by Dr for ]b]Pearlones[/b] RA is going to cost a mere $1,200 +doctors visit a month (after insurance)! For some reason she is after a cheaper alternative. *Spiders* DH diagnosed with RA last Friday-lets hope he can be controlled with less expensive options.

*agnescr* eyes improving each day- and has even managed to post. And managed to knit a stunning black shawl!

b]jheiens[/b] Don is home and getting stronger. He does not have cancer- brilliant news. His lungs are not working fully so check ups in 2 weeks and 2 months to see if things are improving-due to return to work soon. The difficulty with words is lessening but not yet gone. And Ohio Joys mammogram was clear- 16 years after second breast cancer so double rejoicing. She is finding it hard having a very demanding DGGD with them fulltime.

*busyworkerbee* DN with the heart condition taken to hospital with chest pain. Not heart, probably bad indigestion and reaction to the morphine

*nittergma* finding the work at Walmart physically difficult. Especially on her back.

Julie heard from Zoe (*5mmdpns* a previous frequenter of the TP life is its normal busy rush for her. Her father who has been in a nursing for a couple of years now I guess and has been very unwell at times is now stable and doing well.

*cmaliza* has not been on for about a month, busy with life and a temperamental computer but no major issues. They are having major electrical work done on the Ohio place, which has involved pulling down ceilings. * Rookie has also been pulling down ceilings- well not personally she go the hard job of photographing them at work.

the wren tried sneaking himself to hospital the other night. Fortunately Sam seems to be recovering OK with the early intervention

Gwens DH cataract surgery is this coming week, and DDs car needs a fair bit of work done on it as well.

Pacers DHs Uncle passed away Wednesday night

The ladies group Norma is treasurer of held a fundraising walk- so she is exhausted but they have raised at least a thousand pounds (no idea how to get a pound symbol!) for the air ambulance.
I PM'd Bikerbaby101, Melody's friend and this is her reply.
Hi Julie,
Mel is home now. They sti don't know what has happened too her but she admitted that she was doing way too much. Not that she really was but for her body and brain it was. Their is some improvement but the docs weren't too sure. Gage is doing well. Being a pain sometimes lol but what kid can't be. I will let Mel know everything you sent me. As soon as I can get ahold of her

Nikki

The lists for the Knitting Tea Party, May 29th, 2015.

Links
Page 1 Gwen link to Dorset button Tutorial
Page 4 Sam link to the Whoot
Pacer: Twiddle Muffs
Page 17 Sam explains pallets for gardening
page 20 Sam gives Link for Lola doll
page 27 Rookie gives link for Italian Brunch Torte
page 28 Bonnie's link for home-made Cool Whip
And a lemon dessert
page 29 Sam 2 DIY projects and a crochet Yoda hat
page 34 Agnes: link to Ravelry paid pattern
page 37 Sam: link to Guinness Ad.
Page 38 Swedenme (Sonja) link to socks pattern
page 52 PurpleFi mentions how to make a Dorset Button
page 58: Busyworkerbee- current affairs link
page 61: Sam- link to Deramore's baby patterns
: Sam- Crochet link
page 62: Lurker, link from mjs, crochet 'hats'.
Page 63: Rookie, link for Chicago Yarn Crawl
page 74 Bonnie- link to Wikipedia entry on Canola
Sam- heirloom shawl
Sam- news item -goose befriends man
page 75: Sam  the Whoot- crochet baby sandals
page 81: Bonnie- link for Autoharp

Photos
Page 9 More sunrise and sunset photos from June's sister Dianne.
Swedenme (Sonja) pic of table decoration from her son's wedding
Page 13 Purple GS practising the Cello
Page 14 Swedenme wedding photos
page 21 Swedenme Interior of the church
Normaedern Photos of pi shawl to her own design
page 23 Rookie posted a photo of her breakfast pie
page 28 Agnes posted a new photo of Quinn
Pacer: photos of Matthew's latest masterpiece in process
And photos from his best friend's wedding
page 34: Agnes -photo of latest beaded shawl, a Chrisrmas gift.
Page 38 Agnes: photo of snow Glencoe 1st June
Cmaliza (Carol) bird photos.
Page 43:Lurker, photos of Ringo
page 46 PurpleFi photo of more Dorset Buttons
page 51: Lurker, photo of brother on Orkney Island
page 52: Lurker progress on Guernsey
page 62: Swedenme (Sonja) draught excluder photos
page 64: Bonnie's seal costume
page 74: Bonnie- photo of Canola field
page 76: Cmaliza photos of ceiling being removed

Recipes
page 31 Bonnie posted her Yorkshire Pudding recipe 
page 57: Rookie, recipe for Italian Breakfast Torte
page 63: Pacer  recipe for Breakfast Casserole*


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

First time ever--1st page. I'm still at work, but doing the Friday afternoon chores--trash out and plants watered--and about to head home.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Thank you Sam for the great opening . Like you we had a few cold wet rainy days , but yesterday and today really felt like summer . It was forecast to rain again today but it never got this far north so like you I've had the doors open which the dog loves as she can stay outside on patio but know what's going on inside . Typical female very nosy &#128517;
Sonja


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks for the new Tea Party, Sam. Thanks for the summary Julie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Thanks for the new Tea Party, Sam. Thanks for the summary Julie.


Thanks!
Margaret and me, this week- next week Kate will be back from her trip.
Was a bit tricky getting it out of Open Office- I am having to learn how!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you both for the start. I am off to bed so I will have a good read in the morning.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you both for the start. I am off to bed so I will have a good read in the morning.


 :thumbup: Sleep well!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: Sleep well!


Goodnight from me too Norma 
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sleep tight! sam



Normaedern said:


> Thank you both for the start. I am off to bed so I will have a good read in the morning.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sleep tight! sam



Swedenme said:


> Goodnight from me too Norma
> Sonja


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Good late afternoon to everyone. Very warm here in Texas, but clear, blue skies with sunshine all week. What a blessing after all the rain. Wishing all a good weekend with those not well, a speedy recovery.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Yay!! I just got caught up on the last couple pages of last week and here I am, I'm almost shocked at myself. lol
Sam thank you again for another wonderful start to the weekend, now to go back and check out all those recipes.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

What a great set of recipes, Sam--thank you. One can't go wrong with bacon in the mix, as far as I'm concerned! And for those who go meatless, there's also a "soyrizo" version of chorizo--we buy it when we can find it, and he really likes it.

I bought some gingered almonds when we were in California and was thinking they'd go great in some biscotti...but now it's too hot to have the oven on. Ah well. 

I'm a bit late in passing along condolences on the uncle's passing...one of the hazards of reading fast.  My thoughts are with y'all, whether I manage to type it out or not. Please forgive my oversight.

Today I did some training at work, which was rather fun--I have a couple more people to train in this round, so that should happen next week.

Went out for supper last night for his daughter's birthday and got a belated gift from her, which I will enjoy--a gift card to the LYS! Wahoo! I may try to get out there this weekend. I may see some alpaca in my future (though they have all sorts of scrumptious things, so who knows?).

Not much else happening this week, just the usual. I started a shawl last night but think it'll be frogged and I'll start over, as the pattern isn't turning out like I thought/hoped. Chalk it up to experience.

Gwen, hope you and Marianne had a wonderful day and I'm sure you gave her hugs from all of us. 

And of course, hugs & blessings all around from me--be back later as I can.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Thank you for the delicious recipes, Sam. You're better than Gourmet magazine!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Sam, hgreat lot of recipes. Hope you are feeling better and nipot over doing it. 

I'm alrwady in bed as its the bug wartimev bake off and craft demos tomorrow. The car is full of stuff i have to take. Plus my outfit that is now complete right down to the silver topped walking stick. 

Mr P will be twking loayds of photos, so I'll try and post some on Sunday.

Healing vibes and hugs to all, have a good week end x


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing the photos. Purple. Have a great time.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

A special thanks to Sam, Julie and Margaret for getting us started this week. Each of you and Kate do a fantastic job. You are greatly appreciated.

Purplefi...Enjoy your time tomorrow. Can't wait to see pictures.

Sonja...So glad you found out why you were so tired and gaining weight. I went through that a few months ago and thyroid readings that were not right. The doctor increased my medicine a few months ago so now I have more energy and am trying to drop off some of that weight that I gained.

Thanks everyone for the condolences of my DH's uncle. He was a very special man and a wonderful father to 3 awesome children who are now adults and are wonderful parents to their children as well. He will most certainly be missed. I have another busy day scheduled for tomorrow. Up at 2:30 to be at work before 4 AM and then off of work at 10 AM to do a knitting demo and then a graduation party after that. Free time-what is that? The boys came over to the church today while I had knitting group and they did some favors for me. I needed to transfer some heavy boxes from one end of the church to the other end, so they did it while I was knitting. I gave them some money to get a bite to eat. One ate lunch and the other ate dessert (DS#1 had lunch already). The ladies enjoyed seeing the boys.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Thank you for another great opening, Sam. I'm sorry you weren't able to attend the graduation that you were looking forward to. But your health comes first. I'm glad you stayed home instead of going out in the cold for those ball games.
We're still drizzly and dreary...we had 4.30 inches of rain in 3 days. I guess we were trying to equal Texas' rainfall....thank goodness, we came up short. Hoping to see the sun tomorrow.
Thank you to Julie and Margaret for the summary....it's so nice to have it to refresh my memory even though I do read every day.
Hugs to everyone.
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Sam, Margaret, & Julie from me too on another great start.

Had a wonderful visit with Marianne toay. Neither of us could believe how long it had been since we last got together. Not sure if I mentioned it but we are planning on going to Chicago right before the KAP so she can see her son. I'll leave her there and go on up to Wisconsin and see my brother for a couple of days then head back and pick her up as we then head to the KAP. My youngest DD may also be traveling with us. I hope so but it will depend on if she can get off work for a week.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Sam, Margaret, & Julie from me too on another great start.
> 
> Had a wonderful visit with Marianne toay. Neither of us could believe how long it had been since we last got together. Not sure if I mentioned it but we are planning on going to Chicago right before the KAP so she can see her son. I'll leave her there and go on up to Wisconsin and see my brother for a couple of days then head back and pick her up as we then head to the KAP. My youngest DD may also be traveling with us. I hope so but it will depend on if she can get off work for a week.


Wow, you're sure going to be putting on the miles during that trip, but it will be so nice. Let me know if you're going to have any spare time to come visit. I think Marianne's son is about an hour from me.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Thank you for the recipes and for the summary. It seems I always miss an important post or two and this helps me catch up. I'm thinking chicken now for the Sabbath meal.
Beautiful summer weather here with rain forecast for tomorrow. I have many roses needing dead heading so hope I can get it done before/if the rain starts. Best wishes to all.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Will do Rookie. My understanding is that he lives in Bourbonnaise. My brother lives about 1 1/2 hours from Chicago in Brookfield WI.


RookieRetiree said:


> Wow, you're sure going to be putting on the miles during that trip, but it will be so nice. Let me know if you're going to have any spare time to come visit. I think Marianne's son is about an hour from me.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Will do Rookie. My understanding is that he lives in Bourbonnaise. My brother lives about 1 1/2 hours from Chicago in Brookfield WI.


Brookfield is a suburb of Milwaukee and you'll have to come North on #294 from Bourbannaise to Brookfiield and I'm right off #294 at the Willow Road exit. There's a great zoo in Brookfielld & maybe even State Fair (huge) while you're there.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Evening everyone. I forgot it was Friday and was slightly confused when I realized this was a new tea party. Getting ditzy in my old age. lol

Thanks Sam for being the host with the most and for all the great recipes. Numerous ones I want to make, so saved them all. Thank you Julie and Margaret for the updates and also to Kate. Hope she is enjoying her time away.

Yes I have been trying to find some help with the outlandish cost of this new med they want me to take. No luck so far. Think I will just stay on what I am taking at the present. Not ideal, but at least I can afford it.

Went to Tuesday Morning as they advertised yarn and needle sale. Had some very nice yarns. Got a total of five skeins. Purple wool for a hat for DDIL and the other one a rose mutiple self patterning yarn for a shawl for DD.

Pacer sorry to hear about DH's family member passing.Was nice you had gottten to know him.

Hope Mel is doing well.

Sonja I also have soo;s of thyroid one every year. Had biopsy alao last year. They keep telling me terrible faigue due to RA. Hope they are correct. Know you will have more energy when Thyroid med given.

Gwen it looks like you are also a member of the second shoe dropping club, with all the things going on in your life. I am with Sonja, our entertainment is mostly doctors visits, hospitals labs and drug companies.Glad you and Marianne had a great visit.

Know there is so much more I need to respond to, but hands are so swollen so am going to stop for now. 

Saying prayers for all those in need. Please remember my DH as he will have another surgery in Pittsburgh this Monday. This will be his 10th surgery for his esophagus.

Blessings sent to all.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Pearlone, my prayers for your husband.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Good evening all. 
Beautiful evening here. But it sounds like we will get more rain tomorrow night which will mean more mosqitoes. The flowers are growing and it looked so nice tonight after we mowed.
DH has been having aome tough nights, the pain seems to get worse at nights. Why is it that everything gets worse at night? 
The recipes sounded womderful and thanks for the summaries.
The weeks seemed to fly by. Work has slowed down some and that is ok. 
We have some more dead bushes to pull out, but it is looking better. It is sure hard to play catch up once one gets behind on things.
What Betty said is so true, we never know when someone needs a hug or a smile. I always hope I can help others as much as so many have helped me. Rest well everyone and much happiness to all.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Hello everyone, I have had quite the day. I could not sleep last night so just got up in the wee hours and knitted. Think I frogged everything I knitted. I dont know if it is the thread but my stitches dont look like they usually do. Will post a picture when I get back to where I was. I have to finish the edging on Gerrys Pineapple shawl and get it blocked and to her daughter before I can return to my socks.
Anywhoo, I shampooed my hair and got ready and was out the door by ten. I stopped at Belks to pick up some presale makeup and look at their t shirts. Got a few. Left there and ran to pharmacy to get my prescription for my blood thinner, stopped by church to pick up new SS books for Jim and I since we had to miss last Sunday, then stopped at Bovina Café (the best little restaurant in Vicksburg) and picked Jim and I up some Jambalaya and pie. As soon as I ate, I decided to start cleaning as I cant stand it any more. I really cleaned our bedroom and bath well and have run the washer and dryer all day. I finished about nine and now my leg is just killing me. Just dont understand it.
I really did enjoy knitting with the ladies. I cant go this week though as I have to go with Jim to a heart Seminar but I plan to be there the next week.
JUNE, I remember Moma putting beets in potato salad occasionally and it was good.
SONJA, I am still tired and Dr E has me on 100 mcg of Synthroid. I have gained weight, have lost a good bit of hair and am still so darn tired all the time. I hope they get your meds regulated so you feel more energetic. My goodness, you are always in a Doctors office, sweetie. Its now wonder you are tired.
VA SHARON, Sorry you are in pain from the oral surgery. Praying for it to get better each day and the pain to subside.
GWEN, So glad you and Marianne got to be together and will be going to KAP. I look so forward to pictures.
JOSEPHINE, Looking forward to pics of you in your costume.
JEANETTE, Cant wait to see pics of renovation. New furniture would be aawesome.
OH JOY, Good that Tim has adjusted to the little one. My mercy, you had a mess to clean.
SAM, Carol put it much better than I can but I am so grateful for all the work you , Margaret, Kate, & Julie put in to giving us a soft place to fall. It is truly one of the biggest blessings in my life.
Cathy, glad to hear Mom is a little better. I know she must be terribly weak. Easy does it for a while for her.
Darealene is in my heart and my prayers as well as our Mel.
I know I am forgetting someone but reall must close. My legs are cramping (dehydrated I think) and the left one is really hurting.
I LOVE YOU ALL TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Evening everyone. I forgot it was Friday and was slightly confused when I realized this was a new tea party. Getting ditzy in my old age. lol
> 
> Thanks Sam for being the host with the most and for all the great recipes. Numerous ones I want to make, so saved them all. Thank you Julie and Margaret for the updates and also to Kate. Hope she is enjoying her time away.
> 
> ...


Prayers for your DH, Purly. Hope you get good news on getting your meds and that Kenny's surgery goes well.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Betty, sounds like you had a burst of pure energy -- so sorry your leg is hurting. 

Spider - so sorry that your DH is in so much pain also.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Sam, hgreat lot of recipes. Hope you are feeling better and nipot over doing it.
> 
> I'm alrwady in bed as its the bug wartimev bake off and craft demos tomorrow. The car is full of stuff i have to take. Plus my outfit that is now complete right down to the silver topped walking stick.
> 
> ...


Have fun tomorrow! Can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Evening everyone. I forgot it was Friday and was slightly confused when I realized this was a new tea party. Getting ditzy in my old age. lol
> 
> Thanks Sam for being the host with the most and for all the great recipes. Numerous ones I want to make, so saved them all. Thank you Julie and Margaret for the updates and also to Kate. Hope she is enjoying her time away.
> 
> ...


Prayers for DH's surgery, and that they are able to find a good med that is cost effective for you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Spider said:


> Good evening all.
> Beautiful evening here. But it sounds like we will get more rain tomorrow night which will mean more mosqitoes. The flowers are growing and it looked so nice tonight after we mowed.
> DH has been having aome tough nights, the pain seems to get worse at nights. Why is it that everything gets worse at night?
> The recipes sounded womderful and thanks for the summaries.
> ...


Hopefully your DH will be able to get some relief from the pain one way or another. It is amazing how hard it is to get caught up.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Betty, make sure you don't over do it on your leg, be sure to rest it periodically.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Looking forward to seeing the photos. Purple. Have a great time.


Have a lovely fun day Josephine and come and tell us all about it 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Sam, Margaret, & Julie from me too on another great start.
> 
> Had a wonderful visit with Marianne toay. Neither of us could believe how long it had been since we last got together. Not sure if I mentioned it but we are planning on going to Chicago right before the KAP so she can see her son. I'll leave her there and go on up to Wisconsin and see my brother for a couple of days then head back and pick her up as we then head to the KAP. My youngest DD may also be traveling with us. I hope so but it will depend on if she can get off work for a week.


 Glad you and Marianne had a wonderful visit , I'm also glad that Marianne is going to see her son and then on to KAP where I hope you all have a fantastic time . I'm getting excited for you all getting to visit together and I'm not even going . But I know you will all have a great time and I will hear all about it 
And see plenty of pictures 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Pearlone, my prayers for your husband.


I hope your husbands surgery goes alright and hopefully it's the last 
I still find it shocking the amount of money they expect you to pay for medication to ease your pain hopefully you will find something else that will work just as well at a more reasonable price . I hope you find some relief soon 
Take care 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Betty, make sure you don't over do it on your leg, be sure to rest it periodically.


I too think you should rest your leg every so often Betty are you due anymore procedures on it to help with the pain 
Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, thanks for starting another KTP, I can't believe how the weeks fly by.
Wonderful recipes again, 
Julie, thanks for the summaries. Such alot of effort.

Betty, don't overdo the cleaning, it will still be there tomorrow & don't want to get your leg too painful again.

Pearl, hooe your DH surgery goes well & they get him out of pain.

Well must get to bed as the kids will be up early in the morning. The 3 play together so well, I'm sure they will hav a great weekend.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, thank you for great recipes.
Well, I am all packed. We leave for LAX at 2 p.m. tomorrow. Im excited. We fly out 6.a.m. Sunday. We get into Charleston around 3 p.m. My niece is having us to dinner on Monday.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Purple, I can't wait to see your photos :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Betty, make sure you don't over do it on your leg, be sure to rest it periodically.


I was just going to say the same :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you jokim and welcome to the knitting tea party - we are so glad you stopped by - we love it when new people stop by for a cuppa - we'll be here all week pouring fresh hot tea - always an empty chair with your name on it - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



Jokim said:


> Thank you for the delicious recipes, Sam. You're better than Gourmet magazine!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I can hardly wait for the report of the day Josephine - and a picture of you in your wartime outfit. maybe you could imbed a short video of the women singing. have a great day. what kinds of things are they bringing to eat? --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Hi Sam, hgreat lot of recipes. Hope you are feeling better and nipot over doing it.
> 
> I'm alrwady in bed as its the bug wartimev bake off and craft demos tomorrow. The car is full of stuff i have to take. Plus my outfit that is now complete right down to the silver topped walking stick.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we used to visit the Brookfield zoo every summer on our way to see daddy's people - the monkeys there used to chew bubble gum - they would blow bubbles and they would burst and the monkeys would sit there and pick bubble gum out of the hair so they could chew it again. I have good memories from there. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Brookfield is a suburb of Milwaukee and you'll have to come North on #294 from Bourbannaise to Brookfiield and I'm right off #294 at the Willow Road exit. There's a great zoo in Brookfielld & maybe even State Fair (huge) while you're there.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tons of healing energy zooming to your dh to wrap him up in warm healing energy starting the healing process before the operation so he heal faster and safer. --- sam



pearlone said:


> Saying prayers for all those in need. Please remember my DH as he will have another surgery in Pittsburgh this Monday. This will be his 10th surgery for his esophagus.
> 
> Blessings sent to all.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Hi all! Had a good day with market stall, slow but steady. Finally sold a knitted headband with crochet rose and a pair of handbag slippers as well as several fridge towels.

Lovely recipes, as usual, Sam, glad to hear you are picking uup healthwise.

So glad many are improving healthwise, Melody included. 

Should be able to keep up reasonably well this week. Shall see how I go. Back later as it is now time to prepare dinner.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I am so glad you are able to go joy - have a super time and come home safe with lots of new yarn. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Sam, thank you for great recipes.
> Well, I am all packed. We leave for LAX at 2 p.m. tomorrow. Im excited. We fly out 6.a.m. Sunday. We get into Charleston around 3 p.m. My niece is having us to dinner on Monday.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I am pleased you had a good day at the market stall Busy:thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds like things are picking up for you - that is good news. --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all! Had a good day with market stall, slow but steady. Finally sold a knitted headband with crochet rose and a pair of handbag slippers as well as several fridge towels.
> 
> Lovely recipes, as usual, Sam, glad to hear you are picking uup healthwise.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks Bonnie! doing it occasionally really points out the effort Margaret and Kate are going to, week by week.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, thanks for starting another KTP, I can't believe how the weeks fly by.
> Wonderful recipes again,
> Julie, thanks for the summaries. Such alot of effort.
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, thank you for great recipes.
> Well, I am all packed. We leave for LAX at 2 p.m. tomorrow. Im excited. We fly out 6.a.m. Sunday. We get into Charleston around 3 p.m. My niece is having us to dinner on Monday.


That sounds awesome....I can't wait to hear what you think of Charleston -- it's on my bucket list of places to visit. So glad that you're feeling up to the trip.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from sleepy hollow. All is quiet except for the birds chirping away. Stoping in to say hi while the wifi is working. I miss everyone can't wait to get into a normal routine again. 

Healing thoughts to all in need hugs to everyone.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Just marking my spot. Thanks Sam for the opening and Julie and Margaret for the summary.

Mum is doing about the same. Very uncomfortable with lying either on the bed or on the recliner, I so hope she will be able to gain the strength to sit up in a normal chair and of course stand and walk. Not much else going on here...... lets see if I can catch up a bit.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> we used to visit the Brookfield zoo every summer on our way to see daddy's people - the monkeys there used to chew bubble gum - they would blow bubbles and they would burst and the monkeys would sit there and pick bubble gum out of the hair so they could chew it again. I have good memories from there. --- sam


Chicago has the Brookfield Zoo....and the Milwaukee County Zoo, in Brookfield, WI --- both are great zoos. There's a new exhibit opening at the Brookfield Zoo that includes the red panda in July so we're planning on going then.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from sleepy hollow. All is quiet except for the birds chirping away. Stoping in to say hi while the wifi is working. I miss everyone can't wait to get into a normal routine again.
> 
> Healing thoughts to all in need hugs to everyone.


Very good to see you---miss you.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Sam, Margaret, & Julie from me too on another great start.
> 
> Had a wonderful visit with Marianne toay. Neither of us could believe how long it had been since we last got together. Not sure if I mentioned it but we are planning on going to Chicago right before the KAP so she can see her son. I'll leave her there and go on up to Wisconsin and see my brother for a couple of days then head back and pick her up as we then head to the KAP. My youngest DD may also be traveling with us. I hope so but it will depend on if she can get off work for a week.


How fantastic that the two of you were able to get together and have a great time. Wonderful that Marianne will get to see her son on the way to the KAP.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Just marking my spot. Thanks Sam for the opening and Julie and Margaret for the summary.
> 
> Mum is doing about the same. Very uncomfortable with lying either on the bed or on the recliner, I so hope she will be able to gain the strength to sit up in a normal chair and of course stand and walk. Not much else going on here...... lets see if I can catch up a bit.


I'm hoping that she feels better real soon. It's horrible to think of her in pain. Hope you are able to keep up with your own care and sleep.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

martina said:


> Pearlone, my prayers for your husband.


And from me too....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> we used to visit the Brookfield zoo every summer on our way to see daddy's people - the monkeys there used to chew bubble gum - they would blow bubbles and they would burst and the monkeys would sit there and pick bubble gum out of the hair so they could chew it again. I have good memories from there. --- sam


LOL That would have great fun to watch!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Good morning Sam!!! I am so hungry right now after reading all those wonderful recipes. DH and I are in Massachusetts for one of our grandson's 8th grade graduation so we are busy with family this weekend. With 6 grandkids here there is always some celebration taking place. Thanks for hosting this weeks party and I wish good health to all.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well here I am for th efirst time today- at just after 9.
Spent th emorning finsihing a commisioned cardigan that I had provised for today. Finsihe dit on the way to the football in the train! She conventiently lives near the fottball ground.
We lost the footy again. Playing a good team but we had a big led at one time and let it go. Wouldn't have minded losing by the amount we did if we hadn't had such agood lead.
SOme of those recieps look good. Tomorrow going to go and buy brownie mix and oranges- as David,and Vicky are taking my niece camping and she likes Brownies figured she would like to try this. She certainly liked the sound of it. SO they can try it tomorrow night or Monday.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Sam, Margaret, & Julie from me too on another great start.
> 
> Had a wonderful visit with Marianne toay. Neither of us could believe how long it had been since we last got together. Not sure if I mentioned it but we are planning on going to Chicago right before the KAP so she can see her son. I'll leave her there and go on up to Wisconsin and see my brother for a couple of days then head back and pick her up as we then head to the KAP. My youngest DD may also be traveling with us. I hope so but it will depend on if she can get off work for a week.


That sounds like a nice chance for her to see him (Is this Ben?). An extra driver would be helpful for a long trip- not that I have any idea how long it is.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Hello everyone, I have had quite the day. I could not sleep last night so just got up in the wee hours and knitted. Think I frogged everything I knitted. I dont know if it is the thread but my stitches dont look like they usually do. Will post a picture when I get back to where I was. I have to finish the edging on Gerrys Pineapple shawl and get it blocked and to her daughter before I can return to my socks.
> Anywhoo, I shampooed my hair and got ready and was out the door by ten. I stopped at Belks to pick up some presale makeup and look at their t shirts. Got a few. Left there and ran to pharmacy to get my prescription for my blood thinner, stopped by church to pick up new SS books for Jim and I since we had to miss last Sunday, then stopped at Bovina Café (the best little restaurant in Vicksburg) and picked Jim and I up some Jambalaya and pie. As soon as I ate, I decided to start cleaning as I cant stand it any more. I really cleaned our bedroom and bath well and have run the washer and dryer all day. I finished about nine and now my leg is just killing me. Just dont understand it.
> I really did enjoy knitting with the ladies. I cant go this week though as I have to go with Jim to a heart Seminar but I plan to be there the next week.
> JUNE, I remember Moma putting beets in potato salad occasionally and it was good.
> ...


You've done well to keep away from the house work this long- but I think we all know why your leg is sore today! Take it easy and do small amount sof house work at a time. Rest that leg whatever you do.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, thank you for great recipes.
> Well, I am all packed. We leave for LAX at 2 p.m. tomorrow. Im excited. We fly out 6.a.m. Sunday. We get into Charleston around 3 p.m. My niece is having us to dinner on Monday.


How wonderful that you are well enough to go. Have a great time- don't over do it or you might end up missing things because you try to do too much.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Good morning Sam!!! I am so hungry right now after reading all those wonderful recipes. DH and I are in Massachusetts for one of our grandson's 8th grade graduation so we are busy with family this weekend. With 6 grandkids here there is always some celebration taking place. Thanks for hosting this weeks party and I wish good health to all.


Sounds like a great time.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> That sounds like a nice chance for her to see him (Is this Ben?). An extra driver would be helpful for a long trip- not that I have any idea how long it is.


http://ca.maps.yahoo.com/directions/?lat=38.54816542304657&lon=-85.814208984375&zoom=6&bb=45.35214525%2C-102.56835937%2C31.74685416%2C-69.06005859&o=Atlanta%2C%20GA&d=Atlanta%2C%20GA&w0=Chicago%2C%20IL&w1=Milwaukee%2C%20WI&w2=Defiance%2C%20OH

A quick look on yahoomaps, and I come up with 30 hours of driving...quite an adventure for these three ladies.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you ladies for the good wishes for my hubby's surgery on Monday.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Dear Betty, agree with Darowil. Spread your cleaning out over days and also your errands. Understand why your leg was so sore from all the running and work you did yesterday. Hope you will prop up your leg today and rest it dear. We love and worry about you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Hello everyone. One thing that amazes me being on an international knitting forum is that although we are on opposite sides of the world, or even the same side, our journeys are so similar with joys and sorrows, illness and aging. If one feels alone, they needn't. It is the journey of life. 

I will be heading back to Ohio on the 13th after the shocking news that they were sending mom home on the 18th or 19th. I am thrilled to know mom has improved, but when I left she couldn't do a thing for herself, so I almost fell over when they told me until they explained. Today I will go to two quilting lectures that I hadn't expected to get to attend. Wonder if this will get me back into quilting?? My baby sis told me she still has the hand sewn quilt I made for her baby over 30 years ago and plans on passing it down through the years. I will also enjoy seeing all the wonderful quilts. DH will be playing at Fairport Canal Days tomorrow. Should be wonderful and the weather should be good, I hope.

So many of you in need of prayers for health for yourself or loved ones. Sincere sympathy to those who have lost a loved one. Think of you all. Hope those on their travels go and return safely. I still haven't been knitting since getting home but boy, can I ever make a mess when cooking. Made up a mixed vegetable curry again as DH loves it and I think I had every veggie in the store in it. So good. Last night I marinated some shrimp and sauteed them in coconut oil with ginger, garlic and Thai basil and added them on top. No recipe, just pick out all the wonderful veggies there are and great ripe tomatoes and whatever spices you like. You sure get all your servings of veggies. 

Sam, thank you for the time you give with the recipes and hosting.
Thank you to all who did the summary, Julie, Darowil, and Kate. 
Best get on with my day and do some housework.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://ca.maps.yahoo.com/directions/?lat=38.54816542304657&lon=-85.814208984375&zoom=6&bb=45.35214525%2C-102.56835937%2C31.74685416%2C-69.06005859&o=Atlanta%2C%20GA&d=Atlanta%2C%20GA&w0=Chicago%2C%20IL&w1=Milwaukee%2C%20WI&w2=Defiance%2C%20OH
> 
> A quick look on yahoomaps, and I come up with 30 hours of driving...quite an adventure for these three ladies.


That is a very long drive. Three drivers would be great. Hope Gwenie's daughter is able to take vacation time off.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes it is, since I have 9 grandkids ( 6 in the East and 3 in the West) I have lots of ground to cover.


RookieRetiree said:


> Sounds like a great time.


 :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm back, a very restless time. Can't seem to settle in on anything. It's very hot and humid outside, glad I can stay in where it is cooler. Doctor took all the packing out yesterday and said everything looks great. That's good news. Seems to be feeling better each day, I know it will take time. Thank you each one for the many kind and encouraging words. Yes, this too shall pass...VA Sharon


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://ca.maps.yahoo.com/directions/?lat=38.54816542304657&lon=-85.814208984375&zoom=6&bb=45.35214525%2C-102.56835937%2C31.74685416%2C-69.06005859&o=Atlanta%2C%20GA&d=Atlanta%2C%20GA&w0=Chicago%2C%20IL&w1=Milwaukee%2C%20WI&w2=Defiance%2C%20OH
> 
> A quick look on yahoomaps, and I come up with 30 hours of driving...quite an adventure for these three ladies.


Wow 30 hours . Is that all in and spread over the week ? It's still a lot of driving hope it is along nice scenic countryside so they can have stop breaks and enjoy the view. Will have to call them Thelma , Louise , and friend😀
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from sleepy hollow. All is quiet except for the birds chirping away. Stoping in to say hi while the wifi is working. I miss everyone can't wait to get into a normal routine again.
> 
> Healing thoughts to all in need hugs to everyone.


Hello right back to you hope you are having a lovely day 💐
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> I am pleased you had a good day at the market stall Busy:thumbup:


Glad you had a good day Heather Hope you have many more

Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm hoping that she feels better real soon. It's horrible to think of her in pain. Hope you are able to keep up with your own care and sleep.


I too hope she can get up and sit in a chair soon so that she is a lot more comfortable 
Take care Cathy 
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hello everyone. One thing that amazes me being on an international knitting forum is that although we are on opposite sides of the world, or even the same side, our journeys are so similar with joys and sorrows, illness and aging. If one feels alone, they needn't. It is the journey of life.
> 
> I will be heading back to Ohio on the 13th after the shocking news that they were sending mom home on the 18th or 19th. I am thrilled to know mom has improved, but when I left she couldn't do a thing for herself, so I almost fell over when they told me until they explained. Today I will go to two quilting lectures that I hadn't expected to get to attend. Wonder if this will get me back into quilting?? My baby sis told me she still has the hand sewn quilt I made for her baby over 30 years ago and plans on passing it down through the years. I will also enjoy seeing all the wonderful quilts. DH will be playing at Fairport Canal Days tomorrow. Should be wonderful and the weather should be good, I hope.
> 
> ...


How nice that you are around for the quilting lessons. It must be nice to be able tospend some time home.
So does that mean your mother is improving or she will have support at home. Or just that insurance has run out?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Cool. I haven't been to Brookfield in probably 20 years. I have been to the zoo there and really liked it then. I'll let yoiu know the closer it gets to August about my plans.



RookieRetiree said:


> Brookfield is a suburb of Milwaukee and you'll have to come North on #294 from Bourbannaise to Brookfiield and I'm right off #294 at the Willow Road exit. There's a great zoo in Brookfielld & maybe even State Fair (huge) while you're there.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hello everyone. One thing that amazes me being on an international knitting forum is that although we are on opposite sides of the world, or even the same side, our journeys are so similar with joys and sorrows, illness and aging. If one feels alone, they needn't. It is the journey of life.
> 
> I will be heading back to Ohio on the 13th after the shocking news that they were sending mom home on the 18th or 19th. I am thrilled to know mom has improved, but when I left she couldn't do a thing for herself, so I almost fell over when they told me until they explained. Today I will go to two quilting lectures that I hadn't expected to get to attend. Wonder if this will get me back into quilting?? My baby sis told me she still has the hand sewn quilt I made for her baby over 30 years ago and plans on passing it down through the years. I will also enjoy seeing all the wonderful quilts. DH will be playing at Fairport Canal Days tomorrow. Should be wonderful and the weather should be good, I hope.
> 
> ...


Curry is one thing that I haven't gotten into as yet....your vegetable curry sounds wonderful....when you get a chance, just write up some basic guidelines like how much curry...I'm afraid of that spice for some reason....guess I've gone into too many apartment houses where the curry smell was overpowering.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Yes it is, since I have 9 grandkids ( 6 in the East and 3 in the West) I have lots of ground to cover.
> 
> :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D


grandkids make the world go around and keeps grandparents going round and round and round....have fun.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Wow 30 hours . Is that all in and spread over the week ? It's still a lot of driving hope it is along nice scenic countryside so they can have stop breaks and enjoy the view. Will have to call them Thelma , Louise , and friend😀
> Sonja


Thelma and Louise have nothing over Gwen and Marianne!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Wow 30 hours . Is that all in and spread over the week ? It's still a lot of driving hope it is along nice scenic countryside so they can have stop breaks and enjoy the view. Will have to call them Thelma , Louise , and friend😀
> Sonja


Thelma and Louise have nothing over Gwen and Marianne!

(a Gwennie about Gwen)...is that a first?


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow I actually got to read the first 6 pages today. I got on last night and was distracted doing something else and left it on here till this morning.
Sam the recipes sound amazing! Who would have thought of Pop Rock lolly pops! and I'm so grateful for the review too. Am I to understand Julie did it this week? Thanks for it it is so helpful for me to keep up.
Joy I'm glad your DH is out of the hospital and recovering. Do you have a GD staying with you? Hopefully Tim is doing well.
Pearlone hopefully DH's surgery will help and will be the last.
Kathy, congrats on your new GGD Elaina. 
Caren, it's good to hear from you, sounds like your traveling. 
I hope Melody is doing better. I'm glad she didn't take any chances and went back in when she suspected something.
I will be working mostly evenings this week which will be different, probably busy but that's good for making the time go by. I haven't had as much time for gardening volunteering or otherwise as I'd like.
The Master Gardeners have a holding garden at a farm awaiting a plant sale June 17th and I've been helping with that a little. There are going to be some beautiful perennials there, some very unique ones. They've been donated by people and Seacrest Aroretum in Columbus. It's really good for me to learn names of plants by working with them because I get to see them up close and personal.
Well, I have floors to sweep and wash and 2 stinky dogs to bathe so I better get going.
Nittergma


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you for letting us know about DH's surgery. Will continue to keep him in prayer especially Monday.

I love Tuesday Morning but don't get by there often. Love it when they have yarn available.

Hope things are progressing well with your house selling.


pearlone said:


> Evening everyone. I forgot it was Friday and was slightly confused when I realized this was a new tea party. Getting ditzy in my old age. lol
> 
> Thanks Sam for being the host with the most and for all the great recipes. Numerous ones I want to make, so saved them all. Thank you Julie and Margaret for the updates and also to Kate. Hope she is enjoying her time away.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Betty no wonder your leg hurts....sounds like you were on the go non stop. Please don't overdo . I know I have a tendency to think I can still do like I used to and it is disconcerting to realize that isn't so but you must take care of yourself. (I'm kind of like the pot calling the kettle black but do so worry about you.)



Bulldog said:


> Hello everyone, I have had quite the day. I could not sleep last night so just got up in the wee hours and knitted. Think I frogged everything I knitted. I dont know if it is the thread but my stitches dont look like they usually do. Will post a picture when I get back to where I was. I have to finish the edging on Gerrys Pineapple shawl and get it blocked and to her daughter before I can return to my socks.
> Anywhoo, I shampooed my hair and got ready and was out the door by ten. I stopped at Belks to pick up some presale makeup and look at their t shirts. Got a few. Left there and ran to pharmacy to get my prescription for my blood thinner, stopped by church to pick up new SS books for Jim and I since we had to miss last Sunday, then stopped at Bovina Café (the best little restaurant in Vicksburg) and picked Jim and I up some Jambalaya and pie. As soon as I ate, I decided to start cleaning as I cant stand it any more. I really cleaned our bedroom and bath well and have run the washer and dryer all day. I finished about nine and now my leg is just killing me. Just dont understand it.
> I really did enjoy knitting with the ladies. I cant go this week though as I have to go with Jim to a heart Seminar but I plan to be there the next week.
> JUNE, I remember Moma putting beets in potato salad occasionally and it was good.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Now that is confusing sounding....Perhaps it was the Milwaukee zoo we went to.


RookieRetiree said:


> Chicago has the Brookfield Zoo....and the Milwaukee County Zoo, in Brookfield, WI --- both are great zoos. There's a new exhibit opening at the Brookfield Zoo that includes the red panda in July so we're planning on going then.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

martina said:


> Pearlone, my prayers for your husband.


And from me, too. And for you that you can get relief from the pain of RA!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes it is her son Ben. (stage 4 renal failure). It is about 10 hours from here to Chicago; DB lives about 2 more hours away. There may be a glitch in our plans as last night Marianne's housemate may be getting a job which means no one to take care of M's mom during the time we are planning on traveling. The job though is very necessary so we shall see what happens. I will, regardless, be going to the KAP so really hoping DD will be able to go with me. I not, then I'll travel alone and scratch going to my DB's in Wisconsin. 


darowil said:


> That sounds like a nice chance for her to see him (Is this Ben?). An extra driver would be helpful for a long trip- not that I have any idea how long it is.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

My dear Betty. I'm not surprised your legs are hurting...you've been running yourself ragged. You need to slow down, my dear.
I'm just too lazy to do a whole lot. You wouldn't be able to stand my apartment. Cleaning is no longer on my NEED TO DO list.
I'm lucky if I can manage to get a snack and breakfast and lunch for myself. If it weren't for my sweet daughter, I'd probably be a much smaller person. But she always makes sure we have a good meal at the end of the day.
Please slow down and take care of yourself. Good luck to your DH at the heart seminar...I hope y'all can get some helpful hints to help with his health and yours, if need be.
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yep, that's about right counting going to and returning.


RookieRetiree said:


> http://ca.maps.yahoo.com/directions/?lat=38.54816542304657&lon=-85.814208984375&zoom=6&bb=45.35214525%2C-102.56835937%2C31.74685416%2C-69.06005859&o=Atlanta%2C%20GA&d=Atlanta%2C%20GA&w0=Chicago%2C%20IL&w1=Milwaukee%2C%20WI&w2=Defiance%2C%20OH
> 
> A quick look on yahoomaps, and I come up with 30 hours of driving...quite an adventure for these three ladies.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, thank you for great recipes.
> Well, I am all packed. We leave for LAX at 2 p.m. tomorrow. Im excited. We fly out 6.a.m. Sunday. We get into Charleston around 3 p.m. My niece is having us to dinner on Monday.


I'm so glad you feel well enough for the visit with your sister. I know you'll have a wonderful time.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So good to hear from you. Have had you and yours in my prayers. I hope they are making good arrangements for your mom to be able to return home. Please don't overdo; you need to stay well yourself.



Cashmeregma said:


> Hello everyone. One thing that amazes me being on an international knitting forum is that although we are on opposite sides of the world, or even the same side, our journeys are so similar with joys and sorrows, illness and aging. If one feels alone, they needn't. It is the journey of life.
> 
> I will be heading back to Ohio on the 13th after the shocking news that they were sending mom home on the 18th or 19th. I am thrilled to know mom has improved, but when I left she couldn't do a thing for herself, so I almost fell over when they told me until they explained. Today I will go to two quilting lectures that I hadn't expected to get to attend. Wonder if this will get me back into quilting?? My baby sis told me she still has the hand sewn quilt I made for her baby over 30 years ago and plans on passing it down through the years. I will also enjoy seeing all the wonderful quilts. DH will be playing at Fairport Canal Days tomorrow. Should be wonderful and the weather should be good, I hope.
> 
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from sleepy hollow. All is quiet except for the birds chirping away. Stoping in to say hi while the wifi is working. I miss everyone can't wait to get into a normal routine again.
> 
> Healing thoughts to all in need hugs to everyone.


And you are definitely missed. I hope life slows down for you so you can visit with us more often. Has Seth managed to get in the pool yet or is it still too cool?
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

All interstate highway....good roads. Can't say a whole lot about scenery though. And yes, it will be done in lots of 10 hours or so per day with resting days inbetween. I just hoping all gets worked out so that Marianne will be able to still go Will hear from her later today most likely. Don't know when DD will know about getting off work.



Swedenme said:


> Wow 30 hours . Is that all in and spread over the week ? It's still a lot of driving hope it is along nice scenic countryside so they can have stop breaks and enjoy the view. Will have to call them Thelma , Louise , and friend😀
> Sonja


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hello everyone. One thing that amazes me being on an international knitting forum is that although we are on opposite sides of the world, or even the same side, our journeys are so similar with joys and sorrows, illness and aging. If one feels alone, they needn't. It is the journey of life.
> 
> I will be heading back to Ohio on the 13th after the shocking news that they were sending mom home on the 18th or 19th. I am thrilled to know mom has improved, but when I left she couldn't do a thing for herself, so I almost fell over when they told me until they explained. Today I will go to two quilting lectures that I hadn't expected to get to attend. Wonder if this will get me back into quilting?? My baby sis told me she still has the hand sewn quilt I made for her baby over 30 years ago and plans on passing it down through the years. I will also enjoy seeing all the wonderful quilts. DH will be playing at Fairport Canal Days tomorrow. Should be wonderful and the weather should be good, I hope.
> 
> ...


I'm glad your mother has improved enough to be sent home....I hope with help. Please don't overdo while you're there with her. I sure would hate for you to be flat on your back again with pain.
The quilting show sounds wonderful. I've never had the patience to quilt but I think they're absolutely beautiful.
Hope your DH is doing well after his dr's visits.
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thelma and Louise have nothing over Gwen and Marianne!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> I'm back, a very restless time. Can't seem to settle in on anything. It's very hot and humid outside, glad I can stay in where it is cooler. Doctor took all the packing out yesterday and said everything looks great. That's good news. Seems to be feeling better each day, I know it will take time. Thank you each one for the many kind and encouraging words. Yes, this too shall pass...VA Sharon


so glad you've feeling even a little better. I'm sure having the packing out helped a great deal.
I'm so thankful for the a/c in this humid weather. We sure have had some downpours this past week. I was beginning to think we were going to float away.
I hope the flooding in Virginia Beach wasn't near you.
I'll be keeping you in my prayers.
Junek


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, thank you for great recipes.
> Well, I am all packed. We leave for LAX at 2 p.m. tomorrow. Im excited. We fly out 6.a.m. Sunday. We get into Charleston around 3 p.m. My niece is having us to dinner on Monday.


Safe travels and have a fantastic time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all! Had a good day with market stall, slow but steady. Finally sold a knitted headband with crochet rose and a pair of handbag slippers as well as several fridge towels.
> 
> Lovely recipes, as usual, Sam, glad to hear you are picking uup healthwise.
> 
> ...


So glad that you had a good day with the market stall, hopefully you will have a quiet rest of the week with no emergencies or dust ups happening.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from sleepy hollow. All is quiet except for the birds chirping away. Stoping in to say hi while the wifi is working. I miss everyone can't wait to get into a normal routine again.
> 
> Healing thoughts to all in need hugs to everyone.


Hi Caren!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Good morning Sam!!! I am so hungry right now after reading all those wonderful recipes. DH and I are in Massachusetts for one of our grandson's 8th grade graduation so we are busy with family this weekend. With 6 grandkids here there is always some celebration taking place. Thanks for hosting this weeks party and I wish good health to all.


Sounds like a great visit, congrats to the graduate, it's on to high school now. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hello everyone. One thing that amazes me being on an international knitting forum is that although we are on opposite sides of the world, or even the same side, our journeys are so similar with joys and sorrows, illness and aging. If one feels alone, they needn't. It is the journey of life.
> 
> I will be heading back to Ohio on the 13th after the shocking news that they were sending mom home on the 18th or 19th. I am thrilled to know mom has improved, but when I left she couldn't do a thing for herself, so I almost fell over when they told me until they explained. Today I will go to two quilting lectures that I hadn't expected to get to attend. Wonder if this will get me back into quilting?? My baby sis told me she still has the hand sewn quilt I made for her baby over 30 years ago and plans on passing it down through the years. I will also enjoy seeing all the wonderful quilts. DH will be playing at Fairport Canal Days tomorrow. Should be wonderful and the weather should be good, I hope.
> 
> ...


Fantastic news that your mom is getting to move back home, that she is doing so well, hopes that she continues to do so well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> I'm back, a very restless time. Can't seem to settle in on anything. It's very hot and humid outside, glad I can stay in where it is cooler. Doctor took all the packing out yesterday and said everything looks great. That's good news. Seems to be feeling better each day, I know it will take time. Thank you each one for the many kind and encouraging words. Yes, this too shall pass...VA Sharon


Good that you are feeling better, the humidity makes everything a chore, even sleeping. 
It's been 95-97% humidity here for the last several days, feels like we are back in San Antonio. :?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thelma and Louise have nothing over Gwen and Marianne!


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Wow I actually got to read the first 6 pages today. I got on last night and was distracted doing something else and left it on here till this morning.
> Sam the recipes sound amazing! Who would have thought of Pop Rock lolly pops! and I'm so grateful for the review too. Am I to understand Julie did it this week? Thanks for it it is so helpful for me to keep up.
> Joy I'm glad your DH is out of the hospital and recovering. Do you have a GD staying with you? Hopefully Tim is doing well.
> Pearlone hopefully DH's surgery will help and will be the last.
> ...


The plant sale sounds wonderful, wish I were closer and could go. 
I too have to sweep and mop, then wash one stinky dog. :roll:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes it is her son Ben. (stage 4 renal failure). It is about 10 hours from here to Chicago; DB lives about 2 more hours away. There may be a glitch in our plans as last night Marianne's housemate may be getting a job which means no one to take care of M's mom during the time we are planning on traveling. The job though is very necessary so we shall see what happens. I will, regardless, be going to the KAP so really hoping DD will be able to go with me. I not, then I'll travel alone and scratch going to my DB's in Wisconsin.


I hope that Cindy gets the job, but that somehow Marianne can still come to KAP, hopefully things will work out somehow.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, like Kaye, I hope Cindy gets the job and Marianne can still to to KAP.
Daralene, so happy your Mom has improved enough to live at home. I have about three quilt tops as UFO's. Someday I hope to get the quilt bug again and finish them. One top is a Christmas bear paw and I even have started the hand quilting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I accidentally posted these on last weeks Tea Party- Bronwen's shrug- the abandoned project- now completely undone- but one of the most badly written patterns I have encountered- and what I have started, in replacement.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening from Surrey. The show is over and I am having a sit down and a glass of wine. Everything went well, lots of cakes, lots of crafts and brilliant singing (I know I am biased but the audience said so too)

Here's a few photos


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, thank you for great recipes.
> Well, I am all packed. We leave for LAX at 2 p.m. tomorrow. Im excited. We fly out 6.a.m. Sunday. We get into Charleston around 3 p.m. My niece is having us to dinner on Monday.


Bon Voyage, Joy. Hope you have a wonderful time.

Lovely outfit, Purple, and lovely you!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. The show is over and I am having a sit down and a glass of wine. Everything went well, lots of cakes, lots of crafts and brilliant singing (I know I am biased but the audience said so too)
> 
> Here's a few photos


Looking good! Especially you!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Looking good! Especially you!


Thank you Julie, just waiting for a chinese meal to be delivered, I'm starving!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Thank you ladies for the good wishes for my hubby's surgery on Monday.


Add some from me, Pearl.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. The show is over and I am having a sit down and a glass of wine. Everything went well, lots of cakes, lots of crafts and brilliant singing (I know I am biased but the audience said so too)
> 
> Here's a few photos


The pictures are lovely Josephine and I've got to say your costume looks fantastic . You all look like you had a brilliant time . Now it's time to sit and rest that knee for all of 5 minutes 😄
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> The plant sale sounds wonderful, wish I were closer and could go.
> I too have to sweep and mop, then wash one stinky dog. :roll:


I think you plant sale sounds great to . Love to get perennials my kind of plants and I'm glad to say no dog is getting washed here😅
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I accidentally posted these on last weeks Tea Party- Bronwen's shrug- the abandoned project- now completely undone- but one of the most badly written patterns I have encountered- and what I have started, in replacement.


That's a shame Julie because it was looking so nice .I like the actual stitch pattern and what you have restarted is looking good hope you manage to get it sorted 
Sonja


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I accidentally posted these on last weeks Tea Party- Bronwen's shrug- the abandoned project- now completely undone- but one of the most badly written patterns I have encountered- and what I have started, in replacement.


Tragedy and Triumph :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Purple, it is great to see your photos. It looks a great time for everyone. You look very elegant :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you Julie, just waiting for a chinese meal to be delivered, I'm starving!


Chinese is one of my very favourites! Hope you enjoyed it, can't have you withering away!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's a shame Julie because it was looking so nice .I like the actual stitch pattern and what you have restarted is looking good hope you manage to get it sorted
> Sonja


Oh I agree about the stitch, and may well incorporate it into something else- it was just her directions were minus.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Chinese is one of my very favourites! Hope you enjoyed it, can't have you withering away!


I did enjoy it, now full up and feeling rather tired. I wonder why?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Tragedy and Triumph :thumbup:


And alliteration!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I did enjoy it, now full up and feeling rather tired. I wonder why?


I wonder why!!!!!!!?


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> I did enjoy it, now full up and feeling rather tired. I wonder why?


Full up because of too much food. Tired from behaving all day?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Chinese is one of my very favourites! Hope you enjoyed it, can't have you withering away!


I think because I love both ginger and garlic that Chinese is up there on my list of favorite cuisines also...but then, I love Mexican, Cuban, Korean BBQ, German, Creole/Cajun, and Italian so I'm not picky.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I think because I love both ginger and garlic that Chinese is up there on my list of favorite cuisines also...but then, I love Mexican, Cuban, Korean BBQ, German, Creole/Cajun, and Italian so I'm not picky.


not so much BBQ, but otherwise totally agree!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Loved the pictures from all of you. Did enjoy trying to understand Julie's shrug..better now I've seen what she is knitting, but still having a bit of a problem getting it sorted in my mind.
A beautiful day here, paid the next installment on income taxes, but am waiting for the plumber. I think there is a piece of veggie stuck in one of the bends and I'm not capable of taking it apart and putting it back together without leaking. The plumber will be here in 2 hours, and I'll wait to start tomorrow's lunch until after he is gone. I'm trying a blackberry roasted pork roast with fruit bars for dessert. Both are recipes I got on the internet, so it is anybody's guess how they will turn out. Thinking of those with problems.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Well this is #4 of 6. The older 3 are respectively at Davis doing her PHD beginning in September, second is at Fordham and beginning his 4th year in September and the third one is beginning college at Canisius in September as well. The two little ones are still in grammar school. Busy family and busy schedules.


Poledra65 said:


> Sounds like a great visit, congrats to the graduate, it's on to high school now. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> And alliteration!


I am very fond of alliteration :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I am very fond of alliteration :thumbup: :XD:


 :thumbup:  :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

free goodie --- sam

Dear Friend,

Classic comfort foods warm our bellies and feed the soul. But enjoying delicious casseroles and stews doesn't have to derail your diet! You will love the FREE South Beach Dietapproved recipes that we've collected just for you in your FREE gift, The South Beach Diet Comfort Foods. Each recipe is hearty, filling, and full of flavor but will also help you slim down and drop pounds any time of year.

Cozy up to the best South Beach Dietapproved recipes in this FREE booklet:

Dear Friend,

Classic comfort foods warm our bellies and feed the soul. But enjoying delicious casseroles and stews doesn't have to derail your diet! You will love the FREE South Beach Dietapproved recipes that we've collected just for you in your FREE gift, The South Beach Diet Comfort Foods. Each recipe is hearty, filling, and full of flavor but will also help you slim down and drop pounds any time of year.

Cozy up to the best South Beach Dietapproved recipes in this FREE booklet:
Dear Friend,

Classic comfort foods warm our bellies and feed the soul. But enjoying delicious casseroles and stews doesn't have to derail your diet! You will love the FREE South Beach Dietapproved recipes that we've collected just for you in your FREE gift, The South Beach Diet Comfort Foods. Each recipe is hearty, filling, and full of flavor but will also help you slim down and drop pounds any time of year.

Cozy up to the best South Beach Dietapproved recipes in this FREE booklet:
Dear Friend,

Classic comfort foods warm our bellies and feed the soul. But enjoying delicious casseroles and stews doesn't have to derail your diet! You will love the FREE South Beach Dietapproved recipes that we've collected just for you in your FREE gift, The South Beach Diet Comfort Foods. Each recipe is hearty, filling, and full of flavor but will also help you slim down and drop pounds any time of year.

Cozy up to the best South Beach Dietapproved recipes in this FREE booklet:

http://www.southbeachdietspecial.com/southbeachdietspecial/comfort/index?country_bill=US&fromEntry=true&source=RODALE&rodaleOptIn=on&miniF=F&product_code=888888&smartcode=1730720015216400002391569341320150604&paymentMethod=0A&firstName_bill=&lastName_bill=&email1_bill=HAHB7166%40GMAIL.COM


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> free goodie --- sam
> 
> Cozy up to the best South Beach Dietapproved recipes in this FREE booklet:
> 
> http://www.southbeachdietspecial.com/southbeachdietspecial/comfort/index?country_bill=US&fromEntry=true&source=RODALE&rodaleOptIn=on&miniF=F&product_code=888888&smartcode=1730720015216400002391569341320150604&paymentMethod=0A&firstName_bill=&lastName_bill=&email1_bill=HAHB7166%40GMAIL.COM


Sam....there's an email in the link.....can you edit it to remove it?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

calling all container growers - this is a must have. --- sam

http://thewhoot.com.au/media/slider/diy-tiered-herb-garden?utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=9d8d568937-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-9d8d568937-60616885


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Here's awhole new meaning to biker babes


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's awhole new meaning to biker babes


Cute times two.!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I have kind of diddled the day away doing not a lot - not sure what that is all about. finished my castle jigsaw puzzle - I was working on one last night - actually the same one I finished this morning - when I started last night I thought I would just work a little while - when I finally came up for air it was six-thirty this morning - was so not aware of the passage of time. I think I should have just stayed up and not tried to sleep - think I would feel better.

cooler today unless you are in the sun out of the wind - tomorrow is to be warmer which is nice for Alexis's graduation party. we are to get rain into Monday morning. it is fairly dry so rain would be appreciated. gary had to water the tomatoes today.

I staying out of Heidi's today - Phyllis is there and they are working up a storm fixing food for tomorrow. it all sounds very good. heather, dan and family are leave indianapolis after late church so they so they won't be here until around three o'clock which is fine - the party doesn't start till four.

not sure how long I will stay - will see how I feel. I will know a few of the people - and heather will be there to talk to.

think I will make an early dinner and then read to catch up here while I eat. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hey caren - how you doin'? --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from sleepy hollow. All is quiet except for the birds chirping away. Stoping in to say hi while the wifi is working. I miss everyone can't wait to get into a normal routine again.
> 
> Healing thoughts to all in need hugs to everyone.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I need to learn to read more carefully - thanks for the correction Jeanette. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Chicago has the Brookfield Zoo....and the Milwaukee County Zoo, in Brookfield, WI --- both are great zoos. There's a new exhibit opening at the Brookfield Zoo that includes the red panda in July so we're planning on going then.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> I have kind of diddled the day away doing not a lot - not sure what that is all about. finished my castle jigsaw puzzle - I was working on one last night - actually the same one I finished this morning - when I started last night I thought I would just work a little while - when I finally came up for air it was six-thirty this morning - was so not aware of the passage of time. I think I should have just stayed up and not tried to sleep - think I would feel better.
> 
> cooler today unless you are in the sun out of the wind - tomorrow is to be warmer which is nice for Alexis's graduation party. we are to get rain into Monday morning. it is fairly dry so rain would be appreciated. gary had to water the tomatoes today.
> 
> ...


Just enjoy tomorrow!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's awhole new meaning to biker babes


Beautiful picture Josephine . Sometimes I would like to drive with my eyes shut too 😣especially round some of the crazy double roundabouts we have on and off the motorway . I hate them 
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds like you are having a good time with family - graduations are so much fun. --- sam congrats to the graduate.



patocenizo said:


> Good morning Sam!!! I am so hungry right now after reading all those wonderful recipes. DH and I are in Massachusetts for one of our grandson's 8th grade graduation so we are busy with family this weekend. With 6 grandkids here there is always some celebration taking place. Thanks for hosting this weeks party and I wish good health to all.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful picture Josephine . Sometimes I would like to drive with my eyes shut too 😣especially round some of the crazy double roundabouts we have on and off the motorway . I hate them
> Sonja


Thanks Sonja, I know that feeling :roll:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Margaret - please let us know what they thought of them - I thought I would try them at one of our campfires. --- sam



darowil said:


> Well here I am for th efirst time today- at just after 9.
> Spent th emorning finsihing a commisioned cardigan that I had provised for today. Finsihe dit on the way to the football in the train! She conventiently lives near the fottball ground.
> We lost the footy again. Playing a good team but we had a big led at one time and let it go. Wouldn't have minded losing by the amount we did if we hadn't had such agood lead.
> SOme of those recieps look good. Tomorrow going to go and buy brownie mix and oranges- as David,and Vicky are taking my niece camping and she likes Brownies figured she would like to try this. She certainly liked the sound of it. SO they can try it tomorrow night or Monday.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and how are you daralene - on a scale of one to ten - tern being high - how is your pain level today? --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Hello everyone. One thing that amazes me being on an international knitting forum is that although we are on opposite sides of the world, or even the same side, our journeys are so similar with joys and sorrows, illness and aging. If one feels alone, they needn't. It is the journey of life.
> 
> I will be heading back to Ohio on the 13th after the shocking news that they were sending mom home on the 18th or 19th. I am thrilled to know mom has improved, but when I left she couldn't do a thing for herself, so I almost fell over when they told me until they explained. Today I will go to two quilting lectures that I hadn't expected to get to attend. Wonder if this will get me back into quilting?? My baby sis told me she still has the hand sewn quilt I made for her baby over 30 years ago and plans on passing it down through the years. I will also enjoy seeing all the wonderful quilts. DH will be playing at Fairport Canal Days tomorrow. Should be wonderful and the weather should be good, I hope.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tons of healing energy zooming your way Sharon to wrap you up in warm healing goodness. may it become a forgotten memory really soon. --- sam



vabchnonnie said:


> I'm back, a very restless time. Can't seem to settle in on anything. It's very hot and humid outside, glad I can stay in where it is cooler. Doctor took all the packing out yesterday and said everything looks great. That's good news. Seems to be feeling better each day, I know it will take time. Thank you each one for the many kind and encouraging words. Yes, this too shall pass...VA Sharon


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh goody - a soul mate - cleaning is not longer on my need to do list either - but I eventually I to need dust a little and mop the floor. that should take a week or so - right? --- sam



jknappva said:


> My dear Betty. I'm not surprised your legs are hurting...you've been running yourself ragged. You need to slow down, my dear.
> I'm just too lazy to do a whole lot. You wouldn't be able to stand my apartment. Cleaning is no longer on my NEED TO DO list.
> I'm lucky if I can manage to get a snack and breakfast and lunch for myself. If it weren't for my sweet daughter, I'd probably be a much smaller person. But she always makes sure we have a good meal at the end of the day.
> Please slow down and take care of yourself. Good luck to your DH at the heart seminar...I hope y'all can get some helpful hints to help with his health and yours, if need be.
> Junek


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Josephine, your new avatar is absolutely beautiful!

Ohio Joy


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Josephine, your new avatar is absolutely beautiful!
> 
> Ohio Joy


Thank you Joy xx


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great pictures Josephine - thanks - you look great- all the ladies did - love the costumes - who was the lady judging the cakes - that is an impressive doodad around her neck. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. The show is over and I am having a sit down and a glass of wine. Everything went well, lots of cakes, lots of crafts and brilliant singing (I know I am biased but the audience said so too)
> 
> Here's a few photos


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> great pictures Josephine - thanks - you look great- all the ladies did - love the costumes - who was the lady judging the cakes - that is an impressive doodad around her neck. --- sam


That lady is the Mayor and the doodad us her chain kf office. She did not have her mayoral robe and tricornered hat on today. Gla d you liked the photos. :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

phd in what? sounds like they are going to be well educated by the university's they have chosen - hard work ahead for all three. --- sam



patocenizo said:


> Well this is #4 of 6. The older 3 are respectively at Davis doing her PHD beginning in September, second is at Fordham and beginning his 4th year in September and the third one is beginning college at Canisius in September as well. The two little ones are still in grammar school. Busy family and busy schedules.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Jeanette - when I click on it it takes me to the site to get it - you might try manually putting it in leaving off what you want. sorry. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Sam....there's an email in the link.....can you edit it to remove it?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cute Josephine - thanks for sharing. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Here's awhole new meaning to biker babes


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> Josephine, your new avatar is absolutely beautiful!
> 
> Ohio Joy


I agree you look as if you thoroughly enjoyed your day 
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I meant to say the same thing joy - thanks for reminding me - you look boo-te-ful Josephine. --- sam



jheiens said:


> Josephine, your new avatar is absolutely beautiful!
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Baby-Booties/Knit-Baby-Booties-Die-For

hey Sonja --- sam


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> I meant to say the same thing joy - thanks for reminding me - you look boo-te-ful Josephine. --- sam


Thank you, l would curtsey, but I might not get back up. Off to bed now, going to gave a long lie in tomorrow and a lazy day.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Baby-Booties/Knit-Baby-Booties-Die-For
> 
> hey Sonja --- sam


Hello Sam I will take a look at the booties need something to save me from stocking stitch boredom . Have 3 items on the go and are all stocking stitch at the moment


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is so pretty Julie. If anyone can figure it out it will be you.


Lurker 2 said:


> I accidentally posted these on last weeks Tea Party- Bronwen's shrug- the abandoned project- now completely undone- but one of the most badly written patterns I have encountered- and what I have started, in replacement.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh Purple you look devine!!! I simply love the costume! The singing group look like you all had a delightful time too.



PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. The show is over and I am having a sit down and a glass of wine. Everything went well, lots of cakes, lots of crafts and brilliant singing (I know I am biased but the audience said so too)
> 
> Here's a few photos


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Really cool. Picked my first yellow squash today. 


thewren said:


> calling all container growers - this is a must have. --- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/media/slider/diy-tiered-herb-garden?utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=9d8d568937-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-9d8d568937-60616885


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Adorable!


PurpleFi said:


> Here's awhole new meaning to biker babes


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's awhole new meaning to biker babes


What a great picture..love the biker babes.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> Jeanette - when I click on it it takes me to the site to get it - you might try manually putting it in leaving off what you want. sorry. --- sam


Just didn't want the email out there if it could possibly be yours.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Love your outfit, Josephine....you look quite lovely! It sounds as it was a successful day!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's awhole new meaning to biker babes


This is precious, Josephine...you have beautiful grandchildren!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> How nice that you are around for the quilting lessons. It must be nice to be able tospend some time home.
> So does that mean your mother is improving or she will have support at home. Or just that insurance has run out?


She has 90 days with insurance so it is that she has improved. Here is a picture of mom in younger days and I must say Hubba Hubba. What a beauty she was.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm so sorry I can't get in to thank everyone individually. I will try to thank everyone though. Maybe tomorrow if I wake up a lot earlier than DH. Hugs to all.

So sorry to hear Marianne might not get to see her son. I feel that is a real necessity for her. Gwen, thanks to you she at least has the possibility. Purple, your singing group looked fantastic and you, I might say were looking quite lovely. I know I'm prejudiced, but you look great. Julie, that is a lovely stitch pattern but my, sure can't figure out what you are doing. If you are doing it, I know it will be exquisite. I didn't go to the quilting lectures today. Just couldn't face going out for some reason. Maybe next year. Till tomorrow.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Ooops Did a quote reply instead of edit.   Well, I might as well make it worthwhile and post a few more photos from a Facebook page where relatives from all over are posting photos they have of the family.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Sam


thewren said:


> sounds like you are having a good time with family - graduations are so much fun. --- sam congrats to the graduate.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

PHD in biology looking for cures in cancer, Alzheimers and dementia. Yes Second child is presently doing an internship at Goldman Sachs this summer in Manhattan. I feel so uneducated alongside them.


thewren said:


> phd in what? sounds like they are going to be well educated by the university's they have chosen - hard work ahead for all three. --- sam


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> hey caren - how you doin'? --- sam


Chilling out at camp again this weekend. It is good to get away from everything that has been going on. Still can't post photos from some reason my iPad keeps crashing.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's awhole new meaning to biker babes


Looks like those two are having fun. Some place I have photos of my younger ones on 4x4's.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> PHD in biology looking for cures in cancer, Alzheimers and dementia. Yes Second child is presently doing an internship at Goldman Sachs this summer in Manhattan. I feel so uneducated alongside them.
> 
> :lol: :lol:


I'm sure you had lots to do with getting them to where they are so don't you dare get down on yourself...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Chilling out at camp again this weekend. It is good to get away from everything that has been going on. Still can't post photos from some reason my iPad keeps crashing.


Chillin' is good.....have a great time.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

hubba hubba is right, Daralene. I can see that you resemble her very much. Glad to hear she's improving...proof will be in the pudding once she gets home...have a safe trip back there and I hope you're getting caught up on some rest while in NY....hope DH's tests, office visits, etc. are turning out to be something that's manageable. Hugs and prayers, Dear friend.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Watching it rain and rain and rain. Oh well, it has been a good day to be at the lake and just do little things. Made a strawberry rhubarb pie and have been crocheting a baby sweater. Tomorrow will clean out my junk room alittle. We are goi g to get up early on Monday and drive into work together. It will take about 90 minutes to drive in. 
Purple and Daralene loved your pictures and julie, excellent work as usual.
Take care all.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

That's why I put the LOL's . Yup I insisted on education but that does not happiness bring. Keeping it simple and down to earth is best.


RookieRetiree said:


> I'm sure you had lots to do with getting them to where they are so don't you dare get down on yourself...


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Okay, I am jealous...rain, rain and more rain...please send it to us in California our water usage has been reduced by 36% that is huge and..... I love strawberry rhubard pie, I am hungry and thirsty!!!!


Spider said:


> Watching it rain and rain and rain. Oh well, it has been a good day to be at the lake and just do little things. Made a strawberry rhubarb pie and have been crocheting a baby sweater. Tomorrow will clean out my junk room alittle. We are goi g to get up early on Monday and drive into work together. It will take about 90 minutes to drive in.
> Purple and Daralene loved your pictures and julie, excellent work as usual.
> Take care all.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Come any time


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes it is her son Ben. (stage 4 renal failure). It is about 10 hours from here to Chicago; DB lives about 2 more hours away. There may be a glitch in our plans as last night Marianne's housemate may be getting a job which means no one to take care of M's mom during the time we are planning on traveling. The job though is very necessary so we shall see what happens. I will, regardless, be going to the KAP so really hoping DD will be able to go with me. I not, then I'll travel alone and scratch going to my DB's in Wisconsin.


One of those times when hard to be pleased at something that is needed! What a shame if Marianne can't get to see Ben or to KAP and yet great if Cindi gets a job.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> My dear Betty. I'm not surprised your legs are hurting...you've been running yourself ragged. You need to slow down, my dear.
> I'm just too lazy to do a whole lot. You wouldn't be able to stand my apartment. Cleaning is no longer on my NEED TO DO list.
> I'm lucky if I can manage to get a snack and breakfast and lunch for myself. If it weren't for my sweet daughter, I'd probably be a much smaller person. But she always makes sure we have a good meal at the end of the day.
> Please slow down and take care of yourself. Good luck to your DH at the heart seminar...I hope y'all can get some helpful hints to help with his health and yours, if need be.
> Junek


Your place sounds like mine- however I do manage to feed us all. Food is high on my priority list and cleaning very low down (too low down to be honest. Once I had an untidy but clean enough house. Now I'm not sure about the clean enough).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> All interstate highway....good roads. Can't say a whole lot about scenery though. And yes, it will be done in lots of 10 hours or so per day with resting days inbetween. I just hoping all gets worked out so that Marianne will be able to still go Will hear from her later today most likely. Don't know when DD will know about getting off work.


How far is it if you need to go straight to KAP?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Okay, I am jealous...rain, rain and more rain...please send it to us in California our water usage has been reduced by 36% that is huge and..... I love strawberry rhubard pie, I am hungry and thirsty!!!!


Storms are moving up from Mexico the next few days...I'm crossing my fingers & toes!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Purple, love the new avatar and your outfit!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Caren!!!


Hi Kaye Jo


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Good that you are feeling better, the humidity makes everything a chore, even sleeping.
> It's been 95-97% humidity here for the last several days, feels like we are back in San Antonio. :?


For me this is the worst weather. Mind you I haven't experineced the type of winter Bonnie gets. I might change my mind but I doubt it. At least you can do things to get warm but you can't get rid of humidity. Airconditioning helps but doesn't get rid of all fo the the problem.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi Caren- how are you this morning (or should I say night?). It is SUnday morning here.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. The show is over and I am having a sit down and a glass of wine. Everything went well, lots of cakes, lots of crafts and brilliant singing (I know I am biased but the audience said so too)
> 
> Here's a few photos


The singing group looks like fun. ANd your outfit is great- the hat really suits you.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Chillin' is good.....have a great time.


Thanks I don't remember the last time I did nothing for an entire day. Well I did crochet a little bit on snowflakes I'm making for a Christmas tree. I need to have 99 finished by Christmas. Then I want to make a few for each me of my children's tress.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I accidentally posted these on last weeks Tea Party- Bronwen's shrug- the abandoned project- now completely undone- but one of the most badly written patterns I have encountered- and what I have started, in replacement.


I did wonder why you had posted them there. What a shame the first one didn't work- the pattern is lovely. But good to do something that you also know will work for the amount of yarn you have.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Hi Caren- how are you this morning (or should I say night?). It is SUnday morning here.


Saturday night here and I feel so lazy. Getting ready to turn in for the night, who knew doing nothing was so exhausting.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Full up because of too much food. Tired from behaving all day?


Behaving all day would exhaust her wouldn't it?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is so pretty Julie. If anyone can figure it out it will be you.


I decided not even to try , any longer!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Saturday night here and I feel so lazy. Getting ready to turn in for the night, who knew doing nothing was so exhausting.


Doing nothing is good at times- but it is funny how often you feel more tired doing nothing. Sleep well when you do turn in. ANd I'm getting ready to go out and get a few things from the shop.
Ingredients for the brownies in oranges that Sam posted for the campers to cook in the campfire and something to make a simple stew for them tonight. They arrive in the dark so David went off yesterday hoping someone would cook something that they could easilly heat up. Decided to be a nice wife/mother/aunt.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm so sorry I can't get in to thank everyone individually. I will try to thank everyone though. Maybe tomorrow if I wake up a lot earlier than DH. Hugs to all.
> 
> So sorry to hear Marianne might not get to see her son. I feel that is a real necessity for her. Gwen, thanks to you she at least has the possibility. Purple, your singing group looked fantastic and you, I might say were looking quite lovely. I know I'm prejudiced, but you look great. Julie, that is a lovely stitch pattern but my, sure can't figure out what you are doing. If you are doing it, I know it will be exquisite. I didn't go to the quilting lectures today. Just couldn't face going out for some reason. Maybe next year. Till tomorrow.


No, not exquisite! it was becoming a disaster!
I guess if you felt unable to go to class, you were listening to your body.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's awhole new meaning to biker babes


Starting them young-what a sweet photo


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> I have kind of diddled the day away doing not a lot - not sure what that is all about. finished my castle jigsaw puzzle - I was working on one last night - actually the same one I finished this morning - when I started last night I thought I would just work a little while - when I finally came up for air it was six-thirty this morning - was so not aware of the passage of time. I think I should have just stayed up and not tried to sleep - think I would feel better.
> 
> cooler today unless you are in the sun out of the wind - tomorrow is to be warmer which is nice for Alexis's graduation party. we are to get rain into Monday morning. it is fairly dry so rain would be appreciated. gary had to water the tomatoes today.
> 
> ...


Enjoy the party tomorrow- and the chance to catch up with Heather and her family.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> And you are definitely missed. I hope life slows down for you so you can visit with us more often. Has Seth managed to get in the pool yet or is it still too cool?
> Junek


No Seth has not been in the pool.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> and how are you daralene - on a scale of one to ten - tern being high - how is your pain level today? --- sam


A question I have asked many times- but find very hard to answer myself.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Josephine, your new avatar is absolutely beautiful!
> 
> Ohio Joy


Stunning isn't it?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Spider said:


> Watching it rain and rain and rain. Oh well, it has been a good day to be at the lake and just do little things. Made a strawberry rhubarb pie and have been crocheting a baby sweater. Tomorrow will clean out my junk room alittle. We are goi g to get up early on Monday and drive into work together. It will take about 90 minutes to drive in.
> Purple and Daralene loved your pictures and julie, excellent work as usual.
> Take care all.


I could not make head nor tail of the first design I tried, Spider. 90 minutes drive sounds like either a long way, or heavy traffic.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Baby-Booties/Knit-Baby-Booties-Die-For
> 
> hey Sonja --- sam


I've got my eye on some of them as well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Purple, love the new avatar and your outfit!


So do I!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm so sorry I can't get in to thank everyone individually. I will try to thank everyone though. Maybe tomorrow if I wake up a lot earlier than DH. Hugs to all.
> 
> So sorry to hear Marianne might not get to see her son. I feel that is a real necessity for her. Gwen, thanks to you she at least has the possibility. Purple, your singing group looked fantastic and you, I might say were looking quite lovely. I know I'm prejudiced, but you look great. Julie, that is a lovely stitch pattern but my, sure can't figure out what you are doing. If you are doing it, I know it will be exquisite. I didn't go to the quilting lectures today. Just couldn't face going out for some reason. Maybe next year. Till tomorrow.


A shame you wern't feeling up to going out- but you really didn't need to give yourself something else you would want to work on.
The photos of you Mum are lovely. Can see you in your mum in the wedding photo.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I did wonder why you had posted them there. What a shame the first one didn't work- the pattern is lovely. But good to do something that you also know will work for the amount of yarn you have.


 :thumbup:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Love all the pics.
We are in Los Angeles. Need to get dinner then bed. We have to be at airport at 4:30 a.m.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That's a beautiful spot.


Spider said:


> Come any time


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thanks I don't remember the last time I did nothing for an entire day. Well I did crochet a little bit on snowflakes I'm making for a Christmas tree. I need to have 99 finished by Christmas. Then I want to make a few for each me of my children's tress.


Snowflakes are fun....over 100 of them is quite the undertaking. You meant chilling literally if you're invoking the frostiness of the snowflakes.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Love all the pics.
> We are in Los Angeles. Need to get dinner then bed. We have to be at airport at 4:30 a.m.


That's a very early wake up call....have a wonderful trip.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yummy - sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Really cool. Picked my first yellow squash today.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

no - it wasn't mine. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Just didn't want the email out there if it could possibly be yours.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great pictures daralene - thanks for the "bathing beauty" - what is the young couple doing now? --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> She has 90 days with insurance so it is that she has improved. Here is a picture of mom in younger days and I must say Hubba Hubba. What a beauty she was.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have a good rest of the weekend and a safe trip back to work - hope it is a good week for you both. --- sam



Spider said:


> Watching it rain and rain and rain. Oh well, it has been a good day to be at the lake and just do little things. Made a strawberry rhubarb pie and have been crocheting a baby sweater. Tomorrow will clean out my junk room alittle. We are goi g to get up early on Monday and drive into work together. It will take about 90 minutes to drive in.
> Purple and Daralene loved your pictures and julie, excellent work as usual.
> Take care all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

pretty soon you will be taking a shower in a thimble. --- sam



patocenizo said:


> Okay, I am jealous...rain, rain and more rain...please send it to us in California our water usage has been reduced by 36% that is huge and..... I love strawberry rhubard pie, I am hungry and thirsty!!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that looks lovely. -- sam



Spider said:


> Come any time


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I would say a combination of both - think they live close to the twin cities. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I could not make head nor tail of the first design I tried, Spider. 90 minutes drive sounds like either a long way, or heavy traffic.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Desert Joy, I hope you have a great vacation with your sister.

Purple, sounds like you had a great time, lovely costume. Your GKs are so cute! 

Daralene, I'm glad your mom is improving but hope she will have home care or something when she gets home. Love family photos, I think you sure look like your mom.

Sonja, I hope you can get your thyroid issues straightened out soon, I know from experience how tired that can make you feel.

Julie, that lace pattern is very prety, I can't wait to se the finished shrug.

Sam, I hope you have a great time at the graduation party.
Imsure ther we other things I should comment on but I did a matron read after I finally got the kids to bed, Wow! 3kids can sure tire you out.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

especially when you are not used to having them around. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Desert Joy, I hope you have a great vacation with your sister.
> 
> Purple, sounds like you had a great time, lovely costume. Your GKs are so cute!
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> I would say a combination of both - think they live close to the twin cities. --- sam


being?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Desert Joy, I hope you have a great vacation with your sister.
> 
> Purple, sounds like you had a great time, lovely costume. Your GKs are so cute!
> 
> ...


I am having to keep a check of which row I am on, but I think it should look good.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, thank you. My niece is having us to dinner on Monday night. My nephew will be there also. Usually he is on travel so we lucked out being able to see him.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, thank you. My niece is having us to dinner on Monday night. My nephew will be there also. Usually he is on travel so we lucked out being able to see him.


Great fun....how are you feeling?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Really cool. Picked my first yellow squash today.


Congratulations Gwen and may you pick many more over the summer 
Did it taste extra delicious because you grew it yourself 😀
Sonja


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's awhole new meaning to biker babes


 :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> She has 90 days with insurance so it is that she has improved. Here is a picture of mom in younger days and I must say Hubba Hubba. What a beauty she was.


Definitely Hubba Hubba even older she still a beauty she looks like a kind and loving grandma glad that she has improved enough to go home 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Chilling out at camp again this weekend. It is good to get away from everything that has been going on. Still can't post photos from some reason my iPad keeps crashing.


Hope you are having a nice chilling time Caren . Is the weather lovely there . Looks lovely here out of my window but it did this time yesterday to and then the wind came and I was chilling in different way to you 💨brrrr. Summer better hurry up and get here 
Sonja


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Ooops Did a quote reply instead of edit.   Well, I might as well make it worthwhile and post a few more photos from a Facebook page where relatives from all over are posting photos they have of the family.


That was a lovely glimpse of your family. Thank you.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Your place sounds like mine- however I do manage to feed us all. Food is high on my priority list and cleaning very low down (too low down to be honest. Once I had an untidy but clean enough house. Now I'm not sure about the clean enough).


Sounds like mine too . I often say it's clean under the mess 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Love all the pics.
> We are in Los Angeles. Need to get dinner then bed. We have to be at airport at 4:30 a.m.


Have a safe trip Joy and a lovely time 
Sonja


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sitting in Barcelona airport on the way home. This is the first time I have had wi-fi since last week as I was too mean to pay the $15 a day that they wanted on the ship! :roll: We have had a wonderful holiday, saw some great places (Pompeii being the best) and ate and drank far too much! Everything has gone like clockwork so far although it was a 6am start and we won't be home until about 4pm. I'll post photos later if I can get my phone to talk to my iPad....need to consult with a young person! TTYL


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sitting in Barcelona airport on the way home. This is the first time I have had wi-fi since last week as I was too mean to pay the $15 a day that they wanted on the ship! :roll: We have had a wonderful holiday, saw some great places (Pompeii being the best) and ate and drank far too much! Everything has gone like clockwork so far although it was a 6am start and we won't be home until about 4pm. I'll post photos later if I can get my phone to talk to my iPad....need to consult with a young person! TTYL


Have a safe journey home, I'm glad you had a good time. Xx


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

patocenizo said:


> PHD in biology looking for cures in cancer, Alzheimers and dementia. Yes Second child is presently doing an internship at Goldman Sachs this summer in Manhattan. I feel so uneducated alongside them.
> 
> :lol: :lol:


Just thought I would say that DS did his post doctorate in material science at Davis. We spent a wonderful 2 weeks there and loved it :thumbup: 
I know just what you mean about uneducated but I still can get the better of him in music and poetry :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Darlene, I just love the photos, the bathing belle is gorgeous, I have a similar one of my Mum, you are so like your Mum, two beautiful ladiès

Caren, hope you are having a relaxing break.

I slept like a log last night and didn't wake until Mr P brought me a coffe at 9.45. It's a lovely sunny day here and I've not much planned.

Healing vibe, safe travels and hugs to all..


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Just thought I would say that DS did his post doctorate in material science at Davis. We spent a wonderful 2 weeks there and loved it :thumbup:
> I know just what you mean about uneducated but I still can get the better of him in music and poetry :thumbup:


Good morning Norma, even my older gss and LM get the better of me but at least im better than them in knitting and sewing :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KateB, I am glad you had a good time. I cant wait for the photos!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Good morning, to you, Josephine. Unfortunately knitting and sewing doen't count in his world. He doesn't know what he is missing :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Good morning, to you, Josephine. Unfortunately knitting and sewing doen't count in his world. He doesn't know what he is missing :thumbup: :thumbup:


Oh that's a shame, maybe as he gets older he'll learn to sppreciate what a skill it is. X


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sitting in Barcelona airport on the way home. This is the first time I have had wi-fi since last week as I was too mean to pay the $15 a day that they wanted on the ship! :roll: We have had a wonderful holiday, saw some great places (Pompeii being the best) and ate and drank far too much! Everything has gone like clockwork so far although it was a 6am start and we won't be home until about 4pm. I'll post photos later if I can get my phone to talk to my iPad....need to consult with a young person! TTYL


Good to here from you. I would have been too mean as well. Glad you had a good time. HAve a safe trip home.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Sitting in Barcelona airport on the way home. This is the first time I have had wi-fi since last week as I was too mean to pay the $15 a day that they wanted on the ship! :roll: We have had a wonderful holiday, saw some great places (Pompeii being the best) and ate and drank far too much! Everything has gone like clockwork so far although it was a 6am start and we won't be home until about 4pm. I'll post photos later if I can get my phone to talk to my iPad....need to consult with a young person! TTYL


Hello Kate really pleased everything went well and you had a wonderful time . I would so love to see Pompeii . Will look forward to pictures and I'm sure you will be looking forward to more cuddles with your grandchildren . Know what you mean about phone and iPad wonder if you will get the same look I got when youngest did it in under 2 minutes 😄
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Clearly time for the EU to wake up. Goodmorning to you all- as I go to heat up soem burgers and vegies for tea.
Saw Vicky today for a short while and she has a definite little pudge- if you know you are looking for it. At that stage when you wouldn't know if she had a tummy or a baby. Proudly showing off her tummy. BUt her David and my niece have headed out camping. MAryanne and I had planned on going to the 5pm service. But the others left at 5 and figured by the time we walked there we would be very late. And I avoid walking home around 9pm whihc is what we would have been doing if we went ot he 7pm service so we stayed home. Hadn't expected to be helping pack the car while David ran around getting the rest of the stuff ready. Guess if I had thought far enough ahead I woudl have realsied it wouldn't worked.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Have a safe journey home, I'm glad you had a good time. Xx


From me, too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Clearly time for the EU to wake up. Goodmorning to you all- as I go to heat up soem burgers and vegies for tea.
> Saw Vicky today for a short while and she has a definite little pudge- if you know you are looking for it. At that stage when you wouldn't know if she had a tummy or a baby. Proudly showing off her tummy. BUt her David and my niece have headed out camping. MAryanne and I had planned on going to the 5pm service. But the others left at 5 and figured by the time we walked there we would be very late. And I avoid walking home around 9pm whihc is what we would have been doing if we went ot he 7pm service so we stayed home. Hadn't expected to be helping pack the car while David ran around getting the rest of the stuff ready. Guess if I had thought far enough ahead I woudl have realsied it wouldn't worked.


Will you be going when she has a scan?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sitting in Barcelona airport on the way home. This is the first time I have had wi-fi since last week as I was too mean to pay the $15 a day that they wanted on the ship! :roll: We have had a wonderful holiday, saw some great places (Pompeii being the best) and ate and drank far too much! Everything has gone like clockwork so far although it was a 6am start and we won't be home until about 4pm. I'll post photos later if I can get my phone to talk to my iPad....need to consult with a young person! TTYL


Good to hear from you and so glad you had a wonderful trip. I'm looking forward to the photos. I'm sure you'll be busy with Luke and new baby Caitlyn (did I spell that correctly?) once you return, but hope you're able to catch up on your rest first.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Just thought I would say that DS did his post doctorate in material science at Davis. We spent a wonderful 2 weeks there and loved it :thumbup:
> I know just what you mean about uneducated but I still can get the better of him in music and poetry :thumbup:


And, maybe common sense? I swear the most educated of our children has the least of it---truly the absent minded professor type.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Congratulations to all of you. Davis is where my DD and SIL got their Master's 25 years ago and then in two months got married and now 25 years later they have 6 kids and history repeating itself.


Normaedern said:


> Just thought I would say that DS did his post doctorate in material science at Davis. We spent a wonderful 2 weeks there and loved it :thumbup:
> I know just what you mean about uneducated but I still can get the better of him in music and poetry :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hello everyone. One thing that amazes me being on an international knitting forum is that although we are on opposite sides of the world, or even the same side, our journeys are so similar with joys and sorrows, illness and aging. If one feels alone, they needn't. It is the journey of life.
> 
> I will be heading back to Ohio on the 13th after the shocking news that they were sending mom home on the 18th or 19th. I am thrilled to know mom has improved, but when I left she couldn't do a thing for herself, so I almost fell over when they told me until they explained. Today I will go to two quilting lectures that I hadn't expected to get to attend. Wonder if this will get me back into quilting?? My baby sis told me she still has the hand sewn quilt I made for her baby over 30 years ago and plans on passing it down through the years. I will also enjoy seeing all the wonderful quilts. DH will be playing at Fairport Canal Days tomorrow. Should be wonderful and the weather should be good, I hope.
> 
> ...


We are always here for you. I am glad to hear that you are eating well. Take time to breathe and please take good care of YOU too. HUGS


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

vabchnonnie said:


> I'm back, a very restless time. Can't seem to settle in on anything. It's very hot and humid outside, glad I can stay in where it is cooler. Doctor took all the packing out yesterday and said everything looks great. That's good news. Seems to be feeling better each day, I know it will take time. Thank you each one for the many kind and encouraging words. Yes, this too shall pass...VA Sharon


 :thumbup: Good to hear. I am glad you are getting better each day.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thelma and Louise have nothing over Gwen and Marianne!


 :thumbup: LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. The show is over and I am having a sit down and a glass of wine. Everything went well, lots of cakes, lots of crafts and brilliant singing (I know I am biased but the audience said so too)
> 
> Here's a few photos


 :thumbup: Fantastic!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Will you be going when she has a scan?


Wasn't asked to her 12 week scan- she has a very involved husband, but the photos are amazing as they had 3D ones done.
WHile they have said no photos on line I don't think this counts
As they had her full name on them I deleted them. WIll see if I can edit her name off. As you can see I managed it. SO her is my grandchild at 12 weeks


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Ooops Did a quote reply instead of edit.   Well, I might as well make it worthwhile and post a few more photos from a Facebook page where relatives from all over are posting photos they have of the family.


I love looking at older family photographs!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Chilling out at camp again this weekend. It is good to get away from everything that has been going on. Still can't post photos from some reason my iPad keeps crashing.


I hope you can whip the iPad into shape so we can see the pictures.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Spider said:


> Come any time


My area is just as green...we got 4.30 inches of rain in 3 days last week. Thank goodness, the sun is shining brightly today!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sitting in Barcelona airport on the way home. This is the first time I have had wi-fi since last week as I was too mean to pay the $15 a day that they wanted on the ship! :roll: We have had a wonderful holiday, saw some great places (Pompeii being the best) and ate and drank far too much! Everything has gone like clockwork so far although it was a 6am start and we won't be home until about 4pm. I'll post photos later if I can get my phone to talk to my iPad....need to consult with a young person! TTYL


I've missed you but knew you were having a wonderful holiday. My daughter in TX and friends spent 2 weeks in Italy last summer. They also went to Pompeii...a trip to remember!
junek


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Enjoyed all the chatter, photos and patterns. Thanks to those who have shared. Yesterday was a long and exhausting day so I had only a few minutes to read and catch up. I have a break today so that means I can do some house chores like the wonderful laundry that piles up each week and catching up on washing dishes. I need to squeeze in some knitting as Matthew thinks I need to knit a pair of lion mittens for Vacation Bible School which is coming up in two weeks. I have mostly finished one mitten. The pattern is not to my liking as the thumb would be longer than the length of the upper portion of the mitten if I followed the pattern. It claims to be for a 6-10 year old. It must have been a super petite 6-10 year old as they look more like a toddler size to me. It will work for what I am making them for so I will complete the set. The person who wrote the pattern calls for having the eyes and nose of the lion GLUED onto the mitten. That will not happen either. I will probably go button shopping and sew buttons on for the eyes and nose or sew them on with yarn. Not sure yet. I just want to finish the mittens first.

Daralene...Your mother is a beautiful woman and so are you. I loved her swimming suit.

Purplefi...Your outing looked like a lot of fun. So glad you were able to enjoy the day and rest up today.

Sassafras...So glad you are feeling well enough to travel this week.

Caren...So glad to be hearing from you again. We will look forward to seeing pictures when you are able to do so again.

Sonja...Wow, three projects going at the same time and all stockinette stitch. I think I would be bored as well and have to throw in some color work knitting. 

I need to get moving again so that I can get cleaned up for church. Laundry is already started. I grabbed some yarn from my stash to work on another baby sweater for my charity knits.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> And, maybe common sense? I swear the most educated of our children has the least of it---truly the absent minded professor type.


He is at times :XD:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

patocenizo said:


> Congratulations to all of you. Davis is where my DD and SIL got their Master's 25 years ago and then in two months got married and now 25 years later they have 6 kids and history repeating itself.


That is brilliant :thumbup:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Hi all, am on late as, yet again, one 15yo niece has been sent off in ambulance for zone out and violent twitching. Now to wait to see what happens. DSF has gone with her this trip, mainly because DM is already in pjs. Friday night is not a good night to have to go to the ED, they get a lot of interesting patients in interesting conditions from alcohol and drugs. Each time this happens, the twitching is getting more and more violent, but we found out that she is in there, just unable to verbally respond. Thought I was imagining it, but she had focused on me before retreating again. Wish we could get an answer on what it is, as one of us may get hurt if it keeps progressing. Good news also, the paramedics do not think it is epileptic seizures, even if it somewhat resembles one. The big unknown is if it is related to her heart conditions and being triggered by the valve that is blocking and to be repaired during summer hols. Due to the violence of the twitching, niece is unable to have a head scan safely while in the middle of one of these episodes, wish she could, it would probably provide some answers.

DS is sitting by the phone, waiting to find out if she needs to get over to mainland. Can understand the feelings of helplessness that the waiting produces, combined, in her case, with bad timing, these things are happening late at night when the ferries are due to stop running. 

On a slightly different note, today was the little local show and said niece was with her school cattle team having a ball, despite physical restrictions from cardiologist, showing a Lowline heffer. This is, for the uninformed, a small black breed of beef cattle, usually quite placid and reasonable easy to handle. 

There is another show on at the end of the week, will have to see how she comes back from tonight. I will be going with her to this show, it is a 3 day, 2 night trip about an hour north. I will be setting up my little camp near the school team, thinking that I might slip in a heater as it will be quite cold and there will be accessible power. Taking a 3m x 3m portable pergola with 4 sides with electric pump air mattress and sleeping bag for sleeping. This will let me set up a better and cleaner site than last year.

Here is a wish to the angels to protect all who are having problematic health and hope it gives some help to allow improvements and aid recovery as well as finding out answers.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, am on late as, yet again, one 15yo niece has been sent off in ambulance for zone out and violent twitching. Now to wait to see what happens. DSF has gone with her this trip, mainly because DM is already in pjs. Friday night is not a good night to have to go to the ED, they get a lot of interesting patients in interesting conditions from alcohol and drugs. Each time this happens, the twitching is getting more and more violent, but we found out that she is in there, just unable to verbally respond. Thought I was imagining it, but she had focused on me before retreating again. Wish we could get an answer on what it is, as one of us may get hurt if it keeps progressing. Good news also, the paramedics do not think it is epileptic seizures, even if it somewhat resembles one. The big unknown is if it is related to her heart conditions and being triggered by the valve that is blocking and to be repaired during summer hols. Due to the violence of the twitching, niece is unable to have a head scan safely while in the middle of one of these episodes, wish she could, it would probably provide some answers.
> 
> DS is sitting by the phone, waiting to find out if she needs to get over to mainland. Can understand the feelings of helplessness that the waiting produces, combined, in her case, with bad timing, these things are happening late at night when the ferries are due to stop running.
> 
> ...


Oh dear DN really is causing problems for you all isn't she? It must be very frustating for your DS to not be around when she must feel she should be with her DD.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And I am going to head of to bed so see you all tomorrow as we have a Public Holiday for the Queen's Birthday.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Amen to that Rookie!


RookieRetiree said:


> I'm sure you had lots to do with getting them to where they are so don't you dare get down on yourself...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Going straight to KAP takes me 10 hours.


darowil said:


> How far is it if you need to go straight to KAP?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Of course! Quite satisfying knowing it came from the garden. Going to make a squash casserole tonight. 


Swedenme said:


> Congratulations Gwen and may you pick many more over the summer
> Did it taste extra delicious because you grew it yourself 😀
> Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Those 3D images are so amazing. How exciting this is for you and your family.



darowil said:


> Wasn't asked to her 12 week scan- she has a very involved husband, but the photos are amazing as they had 3D ones done.
> WHile they have said no photos on line I don't think this counts
> As they had her full name on them I deleted them. WIll see if I can edit her name off. As you can see I managed it. SO her is my grandchild at 12 weeks


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Heather I am so sorry your niece is having such medical problems. I have her in my prayer list and hope that they can find out the cause of the seizures. It is good that she is still abe to participate in the cattle showing. Also glad you will be able to go to the next showing and have been able to arrange for a good camp site.



busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, am on late as, yet again, one 15yo niece has been sent off in ambulance for zone out and violent twitching. Now to wait to see what happens. DSF has gone with her this trip, mainly because DM is already in pjs. Friday night is not a good night to have to go to the ED, they get a lot of interesting patients in interesting conditions from alcohol and drugs. Each time this happens, the twitching is getting more and more violent, but we found out that she is in there, just unable to verbally respond. Thought I was imagining it, but she had focused on me before retreating again. Wish we could get an answer on what it is, as one of us may get hurt if it keeps progressing. Good news also, the paramedics do not think it is epileptic seizures, even if it somewhat resembles one. The big unknown is if it is related to her heart conditions and being triggered by the valve that is blocking and to be repaired during summer hols. Due to the violence of the twitching, niece is unable to have a head scan safely while in the middle of one of these episodes, wish she could, it would probably provide some answers.
> 
> DS is sitting by the phone, waiting to find out if she needs to get over to mainland. Can understand the feelings of helplessness that the waiting produces, combined, in her case, with bad timing, these things are happening late at night when the ferries are due to stop running.
> 
> ...


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

darowil said:


> Oh dear DN really is causing problems for you all isn't she? It must be very frustating for your DS to not be around when she must feel she should be with her DD.


Frustrating for all of us, I hate waiting around myself, it makes me feel so helpless.

Good news, just under 2 hours from spacing out, DN is back completely, twitching has apparently stopped, now waiting for blood tests to come back. Interestingly, her blood sugar is up, hoping that was her bedtime milo. if not, it may be related to the pulmonary valve which is slowly blocking up.

First time I witnessed this, it scared me. Now, we try and get her to respond, ensuring that she is comfortable and not likely to hurt herself. but, from now on, straight down onto the floor before the twitching starts.

Now I am going to google blood sugar levels and see how far up hers is. Night all


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Heather I am so sorry your niece is having such medical problems. I have her in my prayer list and hope that they can find out the cause of the seizures. It is good that she is still abe to participate in the cattle showing. Also glad you will be able to go to the next showing and have been able to arrange for a good camp site.


I'm keeping your DN in my prayers. I pray they can give her some relief. I know it has to be hard on all of you. 
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

JUst popping in quickly to share some good news. My DstepD just called and her boyfriend proposed yesterday. She is going to try and drop by later this afternoon to show us the ring. She said that he had planned with the owners of an antique shop they go to frequently and had hidden the ring inside a special cup (he purchased the cup) that she had been hunting for. The cup had a "sold tag" on it and she was disappointed to see it had been sold (not knowing he had bought it). He said well let's at least look at it and when she took it down she saw this ring inside the cup., When she turned around he was on his knees and asked her to marry him. The shop owners (unbeknowstThey've been together for over 2 years. She said they are going to wait until it cools down some so looking toward a Sept/Oct wedding. She has been married before he has not.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> JUst popping in quickly to share some good news. My DstepD just called and her boyfriend proposed yesterday. She is going to try and drop by later this afternoon to show us the ring. She said that he had planned with the owners of an antique shop they go to frequently and had hidden the ring inside a special cup (he purchased the cup) that she had been hunting for. The cup had a "sold tag" on it and she was disappointed to see it had been sold (not knowing he had bought it). He said well let's at least look at it and when she took it down she saw this ring inside the cup., When she turned around he was on his knees and asked her to marry him. The shop owners (unbeknowstThey've been together for over 2 years. She said they are going to wait until it cools down some so looking toward a Sept/Oct wedding. She has been married before he has not.


How romantic xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> Wasn't asked to her 12 week scan- she has a very involved husband, but the photos are amazing as they had 3D ones done.
> WHile they have said no photos on line I don't think this counts
> As they had her full name on them I deleted them. WIll see if I can edit her name off. As you can see I managed it. SO her is my grandchild at 12 weeks


Amazing puctures x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Frustrating for all of us, I hate waiting around myself, it makes me feel so helpless.
> 
> Good news, just under 2 hours from spacing out, DN is back completely, twitching has apparently stopped, now waiting for blood tests to come back. Interestingly, her blood sugar is up, hoping that was her bedtime milo. if not, it may be related to the pulmonary valve which is slowly blocking up.
> 
> ...


Hope the doctors can find the cause. Healing hugs to your DN and big hugs to you too xx


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Wasn't asked to her 12 week scan- she has a very involved husband, but the photos are amazing as they had 3D ones done.
> WHile they have said no photos on line I don't think this counts
> As they had her full name on them I deleted them. WIll see if I can edit her name off. As you can see I managed it. SO her is my grandchild at 12 weeks


They are definitely amazing . You have a lovely little grandchild growing Margaret. Does seeing those pictures make you excited at being a grandmother 
Sonja


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I accidentally posted these on last weeks Tea Party- Bronwen's shrug- the abandoned project- now completely undone- but one of the most badly written patterns I have encountered- and what I have started, in replacement.


Too bad the first one was too badly a written pattern, I've tried to stumble through a few patterns that were awful and ended up rewriting them. The replacement is looking lovely, I like the stitch.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. The show is over and I am having a sit down and a glass of wine. Everything went well, lots of cakes, lots of crafts and brilliant singing (I know I am biased but the audience said so too)
> 
> Here's a few photos


Looks like a fantastic time, I love your dress and hat, the whole group looks great too. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Well this is #4 of 6. The older 3 are respectively at Davis doing her PHD beginning in September, second is at Fordham and beginning his 4th year in September and the third one is beginning college at Canisius in September as well. The two little ones are still in grammar school. Busy family and busy schedules.


He has some good footprints to follow then. :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Enjoyed all the chatter, photos
> 
> Sonja...Wow, three projects going at the same time and all stockinette stitch. I think I would be bored as well and have to throw in some color work knitting.
> 
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Oh dear DN really is causing problems for you all isn't she? It must be very frustating for your DS to not be around when she must feel she should be with her DD.


I hope the doctors can find out what is causing all the problems with your neice. Nothing worse than waiting for news from hospital 
I'm glad she is back home , still need to get to the bottom of what is causing all these problems , hope they find out soon 
Sonja


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good morning all, just drinking coffee and trying to get motivated to get going on the house and garage, was woken up at about 1:30 or 2am to thunder and lightening that were so loud they brought Buster (the big dog) into my bedroom to sleep by the bed, Ryssa never even whimpered in her kennel, so I'm a little slow starting today. 
Yesterday I got the floors all swept/mopped, the kitchen all cleaned, the laundry all finished, the roses fed and some weeding done, and half of basement sorted and organized. Today I'll hopefully get the other half of the garage sorted and organized, the garage cleared out a good bit, so that we can move around better out there, and Ryssa a bath, but since it's muddy out there, I may wait until tomorrow on her bath, we'll see. Knitting at some point would be nice too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> calling all container growers - this is a must have. --- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/media/slider/diy-tiered-herb-garden?utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=9d8d568937-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-9d8d568937-60616885


I like that, saved it to see if I can make one, eventually.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's awhole new meaning to biker babes


That is a fantastic picture, they are adorable.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Heather I am so sorry your niece is having such medical problems. I have her in my prayer list and hope that they can find out the cause of the seizures. It is good that she is still abe to participate in the cattle showing. Also glad you will be able to go to the next showing and have been able to arrange for a good camp site.


Heather, so sorry to hear about DN's issues....continuing in prayers and sending hugs. I still go watch the dairy cow judging when we go to the State Fair...the girls never got to show animals when I was in 4-H but my brothers did and it was a big deal to go to the county fair and a great honor if invited to go to the State Fair. I pretend that I'm a judge and see if I can figure out which ribbons go to which animals.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Wasn't asked to her 12 week scan- she has a very involved husband, but the photos are amazing as they had 3D ones done.
> WHile they have said no photos on line I don't think this counts
> As they had her full name on them I deleted them. WIll see if I can edit her name off. As you can see I managed it. SO her is my grandchild at 12 weeks


This technology is so amazing, compared with what was around 40 years ago, when I was having my two! No, I suspect one foetus is very much like another. So nice to be a proud Grandma!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> JUst popping in quickly to share some good news. My DstepD just called and her boyfriend proposed yesterday. She is going to try and drop by later this afternoon to show us the ring. She said that he had planned with the owners of an antique shop they go to frequently and had hidden the ring inside a special cup (he purchased the cup) that she had been hunting for. The cup had a "sold tag" on it and she was disappointed to see it had been sold (not knowing he had bought it). He said well let's at least look at it and when she took it down she saw this ring inside the cup., When she turned around he was on his knees and asked her to marry him. The shop owners (unbeknowstThey've been together for over 2 years. She said they are going to wait until it cools down some so looking toward a Sept/Oct wedding. She has been married before he has not.


How lovely! Another wedding for you all!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Too bad the first one was too badly a written pattern, I've tried to stumble through a few patterns that were awful and ended up rewriting them. The replacement is looking lovely, I like the stitch.


Thank you Kaye Jo! I am wondering about knitting the original one up conventionally, rather than being defeated by it. Meantime I had this, last night- a bit further on now!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > Enjoyed all the chatter, photos
> ...


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Gwenie, that is very romantic. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sonja, your knitting is very pretty. I love the colour, too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> She has 90 days with insurance so it is that she has improved. Here is a picture of mom in younger days and I must say Hubba Hubba. What a beauty she was.


Great pics. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Kaye Jo! I am wondering about knitting the original one up conventionally, rather than being defeated by it. Meantime I had this, last night- a bit further on now!


Great progress!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That is a fantastic picture, they are adorable.


Thank you, also for the compliments on my costume xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Pretty knitting Sonja and Julie. Xx


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Great progress!


Thanks. Norma! Makes a difference when one is happy with it!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> How romantic xx


Very romantic and a lovely wedding to look forward to 
Congratulations to the happy couple
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Pretty knitting Sonja and Julie. Xx


Thanks Purple! Hugs for you- great that your knee obviously is carrying you so well!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Kaye Jo! I am wondering about knitting the original one up conventionally, rather than being defeated by it. Meantime I had this, last night- a bit further on now!


Wow that has moved along Julie . I like seeing how your sweaters /shrugs progress 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Sonja, your knitting is very pretty. I love the colour, too.


Thank you Norma and Julie . The stitch is falling leaves. A nice easy stitch that knits up quickly and is not boring 
Sonja


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Norma and Julie . The stitch is falling leaves. A nice easy stitch that knits up quickly and is not boring
> Sonja


It looks beautiful as well.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oooooo....love the stitch pattern. That is going to be lovely.


Swedenme said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > Enjoyed all the chatter, photos
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh my! A gwenie! Haven't done this in awhile. LOL
Oh I like this stitch too Julie. You really are making headway on it. I know your DD will love it.



Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Kaye Jo! I am wondering about knitting the original one up conventionally, rather than being defeated by it. Meantime I had this, last night- a bit further on now!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> It looks beautiful as well.


Well I've finished the front and I've added an eyelet row to maybe put some ribbon through . Just hope I can remember what I exactly did so I can do the back 😄
Sonja


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> JUst popping in quickly to share some good news. My DstepD just called and her boyfriend proposed yesterday. She is going to try and drop by later this afternoon to show us the ring. She said that he had planned with the owners of an antique shop they go to frequently and had hidden the ring inside a special cup (he purchased the cup) that she had been hunting for. The cup had a "sold tag" on it and she was disappointed to see it had been sold (not knowing he had bought it). He said well let's at least look at it and when she took it down she saw this ring inside the cup., When she turned around he was on his knees and asked her to marry him. The shop owners (unbeknowstThey've been together for over 2 years. She said they are going to wait until it cools down some so looking toward a Sept/Oct wedding. She has been married before he has not.


Wonderful news, Gwen. I know you're happy for her!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Wow that has moved along Julie . I like seeing how your sweaters /shrugs progress
> Sonja


I think Sam likes to see it too, but if I get a hint anyone is bored, I will be more circumspect.
Chilly morning here- I have to go out early for a trip with the local Seniors group for a movie and lunch.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Norma and Julie . The stitch is falling leaves. A nice easy stitch that knits up quickly and is not boring
> Sonja


Where did you find the stitch pattern, Sonja? I would love to have it in my pattern notes!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh my! A gwenie! Haven't done this in awhile. LOL
> Oh I like this stitch too Julie. You really are making headway on it. I know your DD will love it.


And given she can just squeeze into the one I made for DGD, there should be no problem this time round with the sizing, (I hope)!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think Sam likes to see it too, but if I get a hint anyone is bored, I will be more circumspect.
> Chilly morning here- I have to go out early for a trip with the local Seniors group for a movie and lunch.


You sound as if you don't want to go . I hope you have a nice time and the company are cheerful. 
The stitch is off a site called Knithit.com there are quite a lot of lovely stitches there 
Are you like me collect nice stitch patterns . That's how I learned to knit by practicing them all . I made 5 large afghan/blankets with all the different stitch squares I knit 😄
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You sound as if you don't want to go . I hope you have a nice time and the company are cheerful.
> The stitch is off a site called Knithit.com there are quite a lot of lovely stitches there
> Are you like me collect nice stitch patterns . That's how I learned to knit by practicing them all . I made 5 large afghan/blankets with all the different stitch squares I knit 😄
> Sonja


I don't feel old enough, Sonja, but I have a friend who wants me to go. So I am really doing it for her.
Thanks for the info. ! Not encountered that site before.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Curry is one thing that I haven't gotten into as yet....your vegetable curry sounds wonderful....when you get a chance, just write up some basic guidelines like how much curry...I'm afraid of that spice for some reason....guess I've gone into too many apartment houses where the curry smell was overpowering.


Hi Jeanette, It is a mild, golden curry. I fry up mustard seeds till they pop and add. What a lovely little surprise they are in there. I really don't think you need curry though. Just make it a vegetable stew. I use my largest pan and fill it with vegetables and tomatoes, toward the end I add parsley and cilantro if I have them. You can add whatever your heart desires. That's how I usually cook, using what is there but I admit that I really want to get some of Sam's recipes written out as it is nice to have something you can repeat. If you don't use the curry, try putting some tumeric in for your immune system. I ended up using 2 tablespoons of curry. I used about 3 kinds of mushrooms, enoki, portobello and shitake. DH doesn't like mushrooms much so I have them quite find and you don't even know they are in there, except for the enoki, which I add toward the end and look like tiny white pearls. I found Japanese sweet potatoes and they are fabulous. Put them in chunks in the sauce and I made hash browns with them and fried them up and after dipping out the veggies with tom. sauce I put the fried hash browns on top and they also gave a lovely crunch and flavor. Remember that spice you made up that Sam gave us the recipe for. My mind is failing me for the name, but that would be great on it if you don't use the curry. 
veggies: celery, carrots, Jerusalem artichoke, kohlrabi, turnips, Japanese sweet potatoes (chunks in it and fried hash browns on top), 2 colors of zucchini, 3 colors of peppers, all the fresh tomatoes that I had in the blender for the sauce with about 6 garlic, sea salt to taste, fried and popped mustard seeds, 2 T curry (I use a mild one), I top it all off with microgreens and broccoli sprouts and some gorgeous tumeric powder.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thelma and Louise have nothing over Gwen and Marianne!


Love it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm so glad you fulfilled your dream of becoming a Master Gardener. The sale sounds so wonderful. Sure wish I could be there and have your advice about what to buy. Hope work is going well. Sounds like you sure don't have much time any more but all fun things.



nittergma said:


> Wow I actually got to read the first 6 pages today. I got on last night and was distracted doing something else and left it on here till this morning.
> Sam the recipes sound amazing! Who would have thought of Pop Rock lolly pops! and I'm so grateful for the review too. Am I to understand Julie did it this week? Thanks for it it is so helpful for me to keep up.
> Joy I'm glad your DH is out of the hospital and recovering. Do you have a GD staying with you? Hopefully Tim is doing well.
> Pearlone hopefully DH's surgery will help and will be the last.
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh dear. I'm on page 7 and you are all on page 21. :shock: :shock: I blinked, slept, blinked again, slept again and am soooo behind. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> So good to hear from you. Have had you and yours in my prayers. I hope they are making good arrangements for your mom to be able to return home. Please don't overdo; you need to stay well yourself.


Hey Gwen, thank you. I about fell off the chair when sis said they were sending mom home. I'm with you on this and was thrilled to eventually find out that mom is doing much better. I just couldn't imagine them sending her home as she was thinking it would be on a stretcher. She walked the length of the hall with her walker :!:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> I'm glad your mother has improved enough to be sent home....I hope with help. Please don't overdo while you're there with her. I sure would hate for you to be flat on your back again with pain.
> The quilting show sounds wonderful. I've never had the patience to quilt but I think they're absolutely beautiful.
> Hope your DH is doing well after his dr's visits.
> Junek


Thanks June, ended up not going to the quilting show. Just couldn't get it together mentally or physically but I did go to DH's performance at Canal Days and the weather was perfect and beautiful music and scenery.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

That's it for now folks. Must wake up earlier tomorrow but I slept in today.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think Sam likes to see it too, but if I get a hint anyone is bored, I will be more circumspect.
> Chilly morning here- I have to go out early for a trip with the local Seniors group for a movie and lunch.


Meeting up with people and seeing a movie and have lunch together sounds wonderful.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Meeting up with people and seeing a movie and have lunch together sounds wonderful.


I just don't know that there is anything really in common with them all- and one or two of them are very snarky characters- Today will give me a better idea.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi Jeanette, It is a mild, golden curry. I fry up mustard seeds till they pop and add. What a lovely little surprise they are in there. I really don't think you need curry though. Just make it a vegetable stew. I use my largest pan and fill it with vegetables and tomatoes, toward the end I add parsley and cilantro if I have them. You can add whatever your heart desires. That's how I usually cook, using what is there but I admit that I really want to get some of Sam's recipes written out as it is nice to have something you can repeat. If you don't use the curry, try putting some tumeric in for your immune system. I ended up using 2 tablespoons of curry. I used about 3 kinds of mushrooms, enoki, portobello and shitake. DH doesn't like mushrooms much so I have them quite find and you don't even know they are in there, except for the enoki, which I add toward the end and look like tiny white pearls. I found Japanese sweet potatoes and they are fabulous. Put them in chunks in the sauce and I made hash browns with them and fried them up and after dipping out the veggies with tom. sauce I put the fried hash browns on top and they also gave a lovely crunch and flavor. Remember that spice you made up that Sam gave us the recipe for. My mind is failing me for the name, but that would be great on it if you don't use the curry.
> veggies: celery, carrots, Jerusalem artichoke, kohlrabi, turnips, Japanese sweet potatoes (chunks in it and fried hash browns on top), 2 colors of zucchini, 3 colors of peppers, all the fresh tomatoes that I had in the blender for the sauce with about 6 garlic, sea salt to taste, fried and popped mustard seeds, 2 T curry (I use a mild one), I top it all off with microgreens and broccoli sprouts and some gorgeous tumeric powder.


Thank you so much for taking the time out to write this out...I'm definitely going to try this ou this next week. I have lots of vegetables in the bin that I use for salads -- can certainly make a vegetable stew with turmeric and the za'atar ... I do have some curry powder here so will use sparingly. My mouth is already beginning to water.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm so glad you fulfilled your dream of becoming a Master Gardener. The sale sounds so wonderful. Sure wish I could be there and have your advice about what to buy. Hope work is going well. Sounds like you sure don't have much time any more but all fun things.


Nittergma...so good to see you. Glad that you get to do some gardening activities which I know you love. I checked into the Master Gardener program and there's a group that's not too far from my house so I think I'll join them next Spring. Hope the work goes well at the night shift.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> That's it for now folks. Must wake up earlier tomorrow but I slept in today.


Most of all, listen to your body and sleep when you need to..wishing you a good night's sleep and good day tomorrow.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just don't know that there is anything really in common with them all- and one or two of them are very snarky characters- Today will give me a better idea.


You may never know what you have in common until you sit and visit --- hopefully, they'll pleasantly surprise you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> You may never know what you have in common until you sit and visit --- hopefully, they'll pleasantly surprise you.


perhaps


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Know there is so much more I need to respond to, but hands are so swollen so am going to stop for now.
> 
> Saying prayers for all those in need. Please remember my DH as he will have another surgery in Pittsburgh this Monday. This will be his 10th surgery for his esophagus.
> 
> Blessings sent to all.


Sorry to hear your hands are swollen. That must be so uncomfortable.

Prayers going up for your DH'S surgery on Monday.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Hello everyone, I have had quite the day. I could not sleep last night so just got up in the wee hours and knitted.
> I know I am forgetting someone but reall must close. My legs are cramping (dehydrated I think) and the left one is really hurting.
> I LOVE YOU ALL TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY


Betty, I think you're overdoing it. Didn't your doctor tell you to take it easy?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Sam, hgreat lot of recipes. Hope you are feeling better and nipot over doing it.
> 
> I'm alrwady in bed as its the bug wartimev bake off and craft demos tomorrow. The car is full of stuff i have to take. Plus my outfit that is now complete right down to the silver topped walking stick.
> 
> ...


Hope you had a great time yesterday. I'm looking forward to seeing all the photos.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks Sam, Julie and Margaret - always such a great job to keep us cooking and up-to-date.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Jeanette,

Just some thoughts re curry. During grad school years, one of our best friends was from India; she gave me some cooking lessons. Curry is really just a type of sauce that Indians prepare when cooking meats, vegetables, etc. The curry powder you buy in the store is just a mixture of the spices that are used in the sauce. Most curries start with garlic, onion and ginger. Spices you find could be any combination of cinnamon, cardamon, cumin, turmeric (this spice gives curry it's yellow color,) fennel seed, mustard seed, coriander, red pepper, black pepper, paprika. The combinations and the amounts depend on the area in India, the meat, vegetables or legume being "curried" and the cook's and family's preferences. Many curries have some fresh chopped tomatoes Curries don't have to be "hot"--just omit the red pepper or use a small amount of it Some curries use fresh herbs (coriander, fenugreek even parsley, sage and thyme) and are chopped finely and added early in the cooking process with the onions, garlic and ginger. Garam Masala is just another mixture of spices that is added near the end of the cooking time. The mixture also varies with the region. When I make a beef curry, I usually add chopped potatoes (about 20 minutes before I think the meat will be cooked and frozen peas when there's about 5 min. of cooking time left. Some people like to top the finished dish with a dollop of yogurt or sour cream just before serving. (My friend was from New Delhi, and her recommendation reflect that area of India.) She told me that her family had a servant who came every day who job was just to grind the spices for that day's cooking.)


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I will be heading back to Ohio on the 13th after the shocking news that they were sending mom home on the 18th or 19th. I am thrilled to know mom has improved, but when I left she couldn't do a thing for herself, so I almost fell over when they told me until they explained. Today I will go to two quilting lectures that I hadn't expected to get to attend. Wonder if this will get me back into quilting??
> 
> That was a surprise. How is your mom going to cope at home? Will she have help?
> 
> ...


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Well I've finished the front and I've added an eyelet row to maybe put some ribbon through . Just hope I can remember what I exactly did so I can do the back 😄
> Sonja


Looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

machriste said:


> Jeanette,
> 
> Just some thoughts re curry. During grad school years, one of our best friends was from India; she gave me some cooking lessons. Curry is really just a type of sauce that Indians prepare when cooking meats, vegetables, etc. The curry powder you buy in the store is just a mixture of the spices that are used in the sauce. Most curries start with garlic, onion and ginger. Spices you find could be any combination of cinnamon, cardamon, cumin, turmeric (this spice gives curry it's yellow color,) fennel seed, mustard seed, coriander, red pepper, black pepper, paprika. The combinations and the amounts depend on the area in India, the meat, vegetables or legume being "curried" and the cook's and family's preferences. Many curries have some fresh chopped tomatoes Curries don't have to be "hot"--just omit the red pepper or use a small amount of it Some curries use fresh herbs (coriander, fenugreek even parsley, sage and thyme) and are chopped finely and added early in the cooking process with the onions, garlic and ginger. Garam Masala is just another mixture of spices that is added near the end of the cooking time. The mixture also varies with the region. When I make a beef curry, I usually add chopped potatoes (about 20 minutes before I think the meat will be cooked and frozen peas when there's about 5 min. of cooking time left. Some people like to top the finished dish with a dollop of yogurt or sour cream just before serving. (My friend was from New Delhi, and her recommendation reflect that area of India.) She told me that her family had a servant who came every day who job was just to grind the spices for that day's cooking.)


Thank you -- this is all very good information. I like all the seasonings you mentioned and most of them are in my cabinet. I will look for some curry spice blend recipes on the internet and make up my own from what sounds good. I'm feeling much more confident about making up a curry dish.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Wasn't asked to her 12 week scan- she has a very involved husband, but the photos are amazing as they had 3D ones done.
> WHile they have said no photos on line I don't think this counts
> As they had her full name on them I deleted them. WIll see if I can edit her name off. As you can see I managed it. SO her is my grandchild at 12 weeks


Still trying to catch up, but just had to comment on those scan pictures, they are amazing!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

I loved the pictures of knitting progress..so neat to see these ideas come to life. 
Asking the prayer warriors for help at this time. My sister Judy has a terribly painful nephritis, has been to the doctors x2 and a kidney stone is ruled out on CAT scan. Prayers for her would be much appreciated. She still looks rough after 3 days on meds and rest. Thanks so much.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I loved the pictures of knitting progress..so neat to see these ideas come to life.
> Asking the prayer warriors for help at this time. My sister Judy has a terribly painful nephritis, has been to the doctors x2 and a kidney stone is ruled out on CAT scan. Prayers for her would be much appreciated. She still looks rough after 3 days on meds and rest. Thanks so much.


I'm so sorry. I'll definitely keep your sister, Judy in my prayers.
Junek


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

flyty1n said:


> I loved the pictures of knitting progress..so neat to see these ideas come to life.
> Asking the prayer warriors for help at this time. My sister Judy has a terribly painful nephritis, has been to the doctors x2 and a kidney stone is ruled out on CAT scan. Prayers for her would be much appreciated. She still looks rough after 3 days on meds and rest. Thanks so much.


Will certainly keep her in my prayers.

Pearlone...I am also praying for a successful surgery for your DH tomorrow.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I loved the pictures of knitting progress..so neat to see these ideas come to life.
> Asking the prayer warriors for help at this time. My sister Judy has a terribly painful nephritis, has been to the doctors x2 and a kidney stone is ruled out on CAT scan. Prayers for her would be much appreciated. She still looks rough after 3 days on meds and rest. Thanks so much.


Holding her name in prayer and sending gentle hugs. Hope the diagnosis is nothing very serious and that meds can ease her pain.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Flytyin, healing energy for your DS.
Julie, enjoy seeing progress.
Josephine, love the new avatar. You look very jaunty.
Gwen, very romantic.
Well we were up at 3:45 a.m. and we are safe in Charleston. It's 9 p.m. night night.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Flytyin, healing energy for your DS.
> Julie, enjoy seeing progress.
> Josephine, love the new avatar. You look very jaunty.
> Gwen, very romantic.
> Well we were up at 3:45 a.m. and we are safe in Charleston. It's 9 p.m. night night.


So happy for you!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Flyty1n, my prayers for your sister. Prayers also for all in need of them and congratualtions To all with good news. Take care all.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Snowflakes are fun....over 100 of them is quite the undertaking. You meant chilling literally if you're invoking the frostiness of the snowflakes.


Each snowflake is different and only 1-6 rows. The longest it has taken my so far is 20 minutes per snowflake. Once I get into the 3D ones it will take longer. I did not mean chilling literally although the weather sure didn't realize it.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Asking the prayer warriors for help at this time.
> 
> Prayers for your sister, Judy and hugs to you.
> 
> --Marilyn


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope you are having a nice chilling time Caren . Is the weather lovely there . Looks lovely here out of my window but it did this time yesterday to and then the wind came and I was chilling in different way to you 💨brrrr. Summer better hurry up and get here
> Sonja


I spent the day watching Harry Potter mostly,. I did get one snowflake done today. I was telling Amy how strange it feels to do night for an entire day. It started out rather chilly this morning and by the afternoon it was not to bad at all.. expecting thunder and lightening storms tomorrow, should be nice for the gardens. Yes summer would be nice about now.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Darlene, I just love the photos, the bathing belle is gorgeous, I have a similar one of my Mum, you are so like your Mum, two beautiful ladiès
> 
> Caren, hope you are having a relaxing break.
> 
> ...


Yes I had a very relaxing time thank you. Amy is making sure of it. Tomorrow I will have Seth from early morning. Then his dad is coming over to help do some digging for Amy.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I hope you can whip the iPad into shape so we can see the pictures.
> Junek


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > Enjoyed all the chatter, photos
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Kaye Jo! I am wondering about knitting the original one up conventionally, rather than being defeated by it. Meantime I had this, last night- a bit further on now!


I almost like this pattern better than the original one. Looking good Julie :thumbup:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Thank you prayer warriors. You are a great help.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> and how are you daralene - on a scale of one to ten - tern being high - how is your pain level today? --- sam


It's a great day. I'd say 0 if you don't count a 2 wk. migraine. The meds are controlling it so other than when it wakes me up and I take my pill I'm fabulous.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Spider said:


> Watching it rain and rain and rain. Oh well, it has been a good day to be at the lake and just do little things. Made a strawberry rhubarb pie and have been crocheting a baby sweater. Tomorrow will clean out my junk room alittle. We are goi g to get up early on Monday and drive into work together. It will take about 90 minutes to drive in.
> Purple and Daralene loved your pictures and julie, excellent work as usual.
> Take care all.


Thanks Spider. Strawberry rhubarb was my favorite pie growing up. We used wild strawberries too. Glad you had some time at the lake but too bad it was raining.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> hubba hubba is right, Daralene. I can see that you resemble her very much. Glad to hear she's improving...proof will be in the pudding once she gets home...have a safe trip back there and I hope you're getting caught up on some rest while in NY....hope DH's tests, office visits, etc. are turning out to be something that's manageable. Hugs and prayers, Dear friend.


DH is fine now but he was nervous. Doctor wondered why I was there. Finally told her that DH was nervous and wanted me there. My goodness, why should I have to have an excuse. Yes, the proof will be in the pudding. True words for sure. I am resting, perhaps a little too much. Hugs and prayers back attcha!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Hi Kaye Jo


HI!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> hubba hubba is right, Daralene. I can see that you resemble her very much. Glad to hear she's improving...proof will be in the pudding once she gets home...have a safe trip back there and I hope you're getting caught up on some rest while in NY....hope DH's tests, office visits, etc. are turning out to be something that's manageable. Hugs and prayers, Dear friend.


Forgot to say, thank you for saying I resemble her. She sure was beautiful. I look more like her MIL though but do see some of mom in me.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Saturday night here and I feel so lazy. Getting ready to turn in for the night, who knew doing nothing was so exhausting.


Me, I know and how.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> No, not exquisite! it was becoming a disaster!
> I guess if you felt unable to go to class, you were listening to your body.


So sorry to hear that Julie. Hope you are able to find another project for her.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Flytyin, healing energy for your DS.
> Julie, enjoy seeing progress.
> Josephine, love the new avatar. You look very jaunty.
> Gwen, very romantic.
> Well we were up at 3:45 a.m. and we are safe in Charleston. It's 9 p.m. night night.


Good night!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> A shame you wern't feeling up to going out- but you really didn't need to give yourself something else you would want to work on.
> The photos of you Mum are lovely. Can see you in your mum in the wedding photo.


I thought of that as I looked at my yarn in bags all over and have started needlework again this last year. Just didn't feel like it but then when DH asked why I wasn't going that is exactly what I told him. Didn't need to start something more.

Thank you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> It's a great day. I'd say 0 if you don't count a 2 wk. migraine. The meds are controlling it so other than when it wakes me up and I take my pill I'm fabulous.


So sorry to hear this....thankfully the pill is working. Stress can do so much to our bodies and not for the good. The weather is also causing all kinds of havoc with the sinus for headaches...more storms tonight.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I didn't get the floor mopped just swept and my husband washed one dog so at least it's something.
I see you're doing the class on thrummed mittens. I signed up for that class and am looking forward to it at the KAP.


Poledra65 said:


> The plant sale sounds wonderful, wish I were closer and could go.
> I too have to sweep and mop, then wash one stinky dog. :roll:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Flyty1n, hope your sister is better soon.

Margaret, the scan pictures are amazing.

Sonja, love that pattern, can't wait to see the dress. I haven't heart of knit hit, I'm going to check it out.

Julie, I hope you had a great lunch & movie out.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> I'm back, a very restless time. Can't seem to settle in on anything. It's very hot and humid outside, glad I can stay in where it is cooler. Doctor took all the packing out yesterday and said everything looks great. That's good news. Seems to be feeling better each day, I know it will take time. Thank you each one for the many kind and encouraging words. Yes, this too shall pass...VA Sharon


Glad that you're feeling better each day.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Caren, I'm glad you are having a restful weekend. I'm looking forward to seeing the snowflakes.

Nittergma, I hope your sale if perennials goes well, I would love to see them but probably many wouldn't grow here, according to the seed catalogue nothing should grow here, we are zone 2 & almost every perennial say hardy to zone 3

Daralene, I'm glad you are feeling well these days, too bad you missed the quilting seminar, I would enjoy something like that.

Well, the kids left about 8:15pm, I tidied the house up a little but will wait until morning to wash the floors.i had niece in a sleeping bag on the bedroom floor & she had an accident but didn't tell me so the bedding laid on the rug all day soaking in. Any great remedies to get the door out of the rug? I sprayed with vinegar & water & blotted as much as I could & have now sprinkled it with baking soda & will leave it overnight. It hope that works. The sleeping bag is DHs huge one he uses for hunting & won't fit in my washer so I will take it to the laundromat in the morning.

Kate, sounds like you had an awesome holiday, looking forward to photos.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I accidentally posted these on last weeks Tea Party- Bronwen's shrug- the abandoned project- now completely undone- but one of the most badly written patterns I have encountered- and what I have started, in replacement.


What pattern are you making with the replacement? Such a difference in the colours.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. The show is over and I am having a sit down and a glass of wine. Everything went well, lots of cakes, lots of crafts and brilliant singing (I know I am biased but the audience said so too)
> 
> Here's a few photos


Thanks for the photos. Looks like all of you are having a ball. Lovely picture of you too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's awhole new meaning to biker babes


Sure are a happy looking pair


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> I staying out of Heidi's today - Phyllis is there and they are working up a storm fixing food for tomorrow. it all sounds very good. heather, dan and family are leave indianapolis after late church so they so they won't be here until around three o'clock which is fine - the party doesn't start till four.
> 
> not sure how long I will stay - will see how I feel. I will know a few of the people - and heather will be there to talk to.
> 
> think I will make an early dinner and then read to catch up here while I eat. --- sam


Hope the weather was great for Alexis' party and a good time was had by all.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> She has 90 days with insurance so it is that she has improved. Here is a picture of mom in younger days and I must say Hubba Hubba. What a beauty she was.


Wow - she looks like she could have been a pin-up girl. So nice to see family photos. Your mom looks a little sad in the picture with her granddaughter. I guess she will be missing her. They are a nice looking couple.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorry - st paul and Minneapolis - M

innesota


Lurker 2 said:


> being?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah kate - glad you are this far home safely - safe travels the rest of the way - I wouldn't have paid it either. --- sam



KateB said:


> Sitting in Barcelona airport on the way home. This is the first time I have had wi-fi since last week as I was too mean to pay the $15 a day that they wanted on the ship! :roll: We have had a wonderful holiday, saw some great places (Pompeii being the best) and ate and drank far too much! Everything has gone like clockwork so far although it was a 6am start and we won't be home until about 4pm. I'll post photos later if I can get my phone to talk to my iPad....need to consult with a young person! TTYL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks Sam, Julie and Margaret - always such a great job to keep us cooking and up-to-date.


 :thumbup: Thanks!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

fantastic pictures darowil - lookin' good. --- sam



darowil said:


> Wasn't asked to her 12 week scan- she has a very involved husband, but the photos are amazing as they had 3D ones done.
> WHile they have said no photos on line I don't think this counts
> As they had her full name on them I deleted them. WIll see if I can edit her name off. As you can see I managed it. SO her is my grandchild at 12 weeks


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tons of healing energy zooming so said niece - she sure is having a time of it - hope they find out what is wrong quickly so she can quit these er trips. --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, am on late as, yet again, one 15yo niece has been sent off in ambulance for zone out and violent twitching. Now to wait to see what happens. DSF has gone with her this trip, mainly because DM is already in pjs. Friday night is not a good night to have to go to the ED, they get a lot of interesting patients in interesting conditions from alcohol and drugs. Each time this happens, the twitching is getting more and more violent, but we found out that she is in there, just unable to verbally respond. Thought I was imagining it, but she had focused on me before retreating again. Wish we could get an answer on what it is, as one of us may get hurt if it keeps progressing. Good news also, the paramedics do not think it is epileptic seizures, even if it somewhat resembles one. The big unknown is if it is related to her heart conditions and being triggered by the valve that is blocking and to be repaired during summer hols. Due to the violence of the twitching, niece is unable to have a head scan safely while in the middle of one of these episodes, wish she could, it would probably provide some answers.
> 
> DS is sitting by the phone, waiting to find out if she needs to get over to mainland. Can understand the feelings of helplessness that the waiting produces, combined, in her case, with bad timing, these things are happening late at night when the ferries are due to stop running.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Flytyin, healing energy for your DS.
> Julie, enjoy seeing progress.
> Josephine, love the new avatar. You look very jaunty.
> Gwen, very romantic.
> Well we were up at 3:45 a.m. and we are safe in Charleston. It's 9 p.m. night night.


Thanks, and sleep tight!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I almost like this pattern better than the original one. Looking good Julie :thumbup:


Thank you Caren! Bronwen is happy with it, too!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a beautiful stitch - where did you find it please? looking forward to seeing the finished dress. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > Enjoyed all the chatter, photos
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> So sorry to hear that Julie. Hope you are able to find another project for her.


It is well on the way, Daralene!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Going straight to KAP takes me 10 hours.


20 round trip? compared to 30 round trip? Not a great deal more, especially if you have DD with you so seeing your DB could still be an option couldn't it if you don't normally see much of him?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that looks lovely Julie - anxious to see it finished. is the red gurnsey having a rest? --- sam


Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Kaye Jo! I am wondering about knitting the original one up conventionally, rather than being defeated by it. Meantime I had this, last night- a bit further on now!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Frustrating for all of us, I hate waiting around myself, it makes me feel so helpless.
> 
> Good news, just under 2 hours from spacing out, DN is back completely, twitching has apparently stopped, now waiting for blood tests to come back. Interestingly, her blood sugar is up, hoping that was her bedtime milo. if not, it may be related to the pulmonary valve which is slowly blocking up.
> 
> ...


Good that the twitching has settled- hope the hospital staff at least get to see her like this. Can't see why the Pulmonary valve would cause raised sugar levels. But Milo has a lot of sugar in it so could be that


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Flyty1n, hope your sister is better soon.
> 
> Margaret, the scan pictures are amazing.
> 
> ...


Better than I had anticipated- the movie was a Billy Connolly, some thing about a beach- he is old, and dies part way through, and his grandchildren give him a Viking boat send off to Valhalla, which brings all sorts of wrath down on their heads. Dr Who of recent vintage plays their dad. The meal was well cooked, and we had to miss the trip to the Mall for lack of parking.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> What pattern are you making with the replacement? Such a difference in the colours.


It is a shrug from Paton's Book, 1253, Zhivago Kids. It is shown on the back cover. The difference is largely whether or not I used the flash!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> sorry - st paul and Minneapolis - M
> 
> innesota


Still not very much the wiser! Is there a special reason why they are known as Twin Cities?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tons of healing energy rushing to wrap you sister up in warm healing goodness. --- sam



flyty1n said:


> I loved the pictures of knitting progress..so neat to see these ideas come to life.
> Asking the prayer warriors for help at this time. My sister Judy has a terribly painful nephritis, has been to the doctors x2 and a kidney stone is ruled out on CAT scan. Prayers for her would be much appreciated. She still looks rough after 3 days on meds and rest. Thanks so much.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> JUst popping in quickly to share some good news. My DstepD just called and her boyfriend proposed yesterday. She is going to try and drop by later this afternoon to show us the ring. She said that he had planned with the owners of an antique shop they go to frequently and had hidden the ring inside a special cup (he purchased the cup) that she had been hunting for. The cup had a "sold tag" on it and she was disappointed to see it had been sold (not knowing he had bought it). He said well let's at least look at it and when she took it down she saw this ring inside the cup., When she turned around he was on his knees and asked her to marry him. The shop owners (unbeknowstThey've been together for over 2 years. She said they are going to wait until it cools down some so looking toward a Sept/Oct wedding. She has been married before he has not.


What exciting news for you all


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sitting in Barcelona airport on the way home. This is the first time I have had wi-fi since last week as I was too mean to pay the $15 a day that they wanted on the ship! :roll: We have had a wonderful holiday, saw some great places (Pompeii being the best) and ate and drank far too much! Everything has gone like clockwork so far although it was a 6am start and we won't be home until about 4pm. I'll post photos later if I can get my phone to talk to my iPad....need to consult with a young person! TTYL


Glad you had a wonderful trip, hope that the trip home was as great.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that looks lovely Julie - anxious to see it finished. is the red gurnsey having a rest? --- sam


I've promised Bronwen I'll have it ready for our Spring, that will be here before the northern Winter!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is excellent news daralene - just don't want you over doing. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> It's a great day. I'd say 0 if you don't count a 2 wk. migraine. The meds are controlling it so other than when it wakes me up and I take my pill I'm fabulous.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They are definitely amazing . You have a lovely little grandchild growing Margaret. Does seeing those pictures make you excited at being a grandmother
> Sonja


Yes- it makes it very real- in a way the old ultrasounds don't. The detail is so amazing.
I've just been looking at Gypseycreams latest design (a cat) and thinking I should knit lots of different ones as play things here. Would great little suddly toys but all sots of imagintive play as well as the baby gets older.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they are right next to each other - you don't know when you go from one to the other. they are just referred to as the twin cities. think there is a river between them. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Still not very much the wiser! Is there a special reason why they are known as Twin Cities?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Wasn't asked to her 12 week scan- she has a very involved husband, but the photos are amazing as they had 3D ones done.
> WHile they have said no photos on line I don't think this counts
> As they had her full name on them I deleted them. WIll see if I can edit her name off. As you can see I managed it. SO her is my grandchild at 12 weeks


That is so cool, it's amazing what they can do these days, with scans and all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> JUst popping in quickly to share some good news. My DstepD just called and her boyfriend proposed yesterday. She is going to try and drop by later this afternoon to show us the ring. She said that he had planned with the owners of an antique shop they go to frequently and had hidden the ring inside a special cup (he purchased the cup) that she had been hunting for. The cup had a "sold tag" on it and she was disappointed to see it had been sold (not knowing he had bought it). He said well let's at least look at it and when she took it down she saw this ring inside the cup., When she turned around he was on his knees and asked her to marry him. The shop owners (unbeknowstThey've been together for over 2 years. She said they are going to wait until it cools down some so looking toward a Sept/Oct wedding. She has been married before he has not.


Oh how exciting!!! Congratulations to you all!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

in case you are interested. --- sam

MinneapolisSaint Paul

From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

(Redirected from Minneapolis  Saint Paul)

Jump to: navigation, search

This article is about the urban area. For the airport, see MinneapolisSaint Paul International Airport.

"Twin Cities" redirects here. For other uses, see Twin city (disambiguation).

MinneapolisSaint Paul
Minneapolis-St. Paul-Bloomington, MN-WI MSA

Metropolitan Statistical Area 
Downtown Minneapolis 
Downtown Minneapolis

Downtown Saint Paul
Downtown Saint Paul

Country
United States

States
Minnesota
Wisconsin

Area

 Urban
1,021.8 sq mi (2,646 km2)

 Metro
8,120 sq mi (21,000 km2)

Highest elevation
1,376 ft (419 m)

Lowest elevation
666 ft (203 m)

Population (2013)

 Density
515.4/sq mi (199.0/km2)

 Urban
2,650,890 (16th)

 MSA
3,459,146 (16th)

 CSA
3,797,883 (14th)

MSA/CSA: 2013
Urban: 2010

Time zone
CST (UTC-6)

 Summer (DST)
CDT (UTC-5)

MinneapolisSaint Paul is a metropolitan area built around the Mississippi, Minnesota and St. Croix rivers. The area is commonly known as the Twin Cities for its two largest cities, Minneapolis and Saint Paul, the city with the highest population in Minnesota and its state capital, respectively. It is a classic example of twin cities in the sense of geographical proximity.

There are several different definitions of the region. Many refer to the Twin Cities as the seven-county region which is governed under the Metropolitan Council regional governmental agency and planning organization. The United States Office of Management and Budget officially designates 16 counties as the Minneapolis-St. PaulBloomington MN-WI Metropolitan Statistical Area, the 16th largest in the United States. The entire region known as the Minneapolis-St. Paul MN-WI Combined Statistical Area, has a population of 3,797,883, the 14th largest, according to 2013 Census estimates.

Despite the Twin moniker, the two cities are independent municipalities with defined borders and are quite distinct from each other. Minneapolis is somewhat younger with modern skyscrapers, while Saint Paul has been likened to a European city with quaint neighborhoods and a vast collection of well preserved late-Victorian architecture.[1]

Minneapolis was influenced by its early Scandinavian and Lutheran heritage and hosts the largest Somali population in North America. St. Paul was influenced by its early French, Irish and German Catholic roots and currently hosts a thriving Hmong population.[2]

Rivalry[edit]

Minneapolis and St. Paul have competed since they were founded, resulting in some duplication of effort.[6] After St. Paul completed its elaborate Cathedral in 1915, Minneapolis quickly followed up with the equally ornate Basilica of St. Mary in 1926. In the late 19th and early 20th centuries the rivalry became so intense that an architect practicing in one city was often refused business in the other. The 1890 United States Census even led to the two cities arresting and/or kidnapping each other's census takers, in an attempt to keep either city from outgrowing the other.[7][8][9]

The 1905 Minneapolis Millers baseball team
The rivalry could occasionally erupt into inter-city violence, as happened at a 1923 game between the Minneapolis Millers and the St. Paul Saints, both baseball teams of the American Association. In the 1950s, both cities competed for a major league baseball franchise (which resulted in two rival stadiums being built), and there was a brief period in the mid-1960s where the two cities could not agree on a common calendar for daylight saving time, resulting in a period of a few weeks where people in Minneapolis were one hour "behind" anyone living or traveling in St. Paul.

The cities' mutual antagonism was largely healed by the end of the 1960s, aided by the simultaneous arrival in 1961 of the Minnesota Twins of the American League and the Minnesota Vikings of the National Football League, both of which identified themselves with the state as a whole (the former explicitly named for both Twin Cities) and not with either of the major cities (unlike the earlier Minneapolis Lakers). Since 1961, it has been common practice for any major sports team based in the Twin Cities to be named for Minnesota as a whole. In terms of development, the two cities remain distinct in their progress, with Minneapolis absorbing new and avant-garde architecture while St. Paul continues to carefully integrate new buildings into the context of classical and Victorian styles.[6]

Culture[edit]

There are numerous lakes in the region, and cities in the area have some very extensive park systems for recreation. Organized recreation includes the Great River Energy bicycle festival, the Twin Cities Marathon, and the U.S. pond hockey championships. Some studies have shown that area residents take advantage of this, and are among the most physically fit in the country, though others have disputed that. Nonetheless, medicine is a major industry in the region and the southeasterly city of Rochester, as the University of Minnesota has joined other colleges and hospitals in doing significant research, and major medical device manufacturers started in the region (the most prominent is Medtronic). Technical innovators have brought important advances in computing, including the Cray line of supercomputers.

It is common for residents of the Twin Cities area to own or share cabins and other properties along lakes and forested areas in the central and northern regions of the state, and weekend trips "up North" happen through the warmer months. Ice fishing is also a major pastime in the winter, although each year some overambitious fishermen find themselves in dangerous situations when they venture out onto the ice too early or too late. Hunting, snowmobiling, ATV riding and numerous other outdoor activities are also popular. This connectedness with the outdoors also brings a strong sense of environmentalism to many Minnesotans.

In 2011 and 2012, the American College of Sports Medicine named MinneapolisSaint Paul the healthiest metropolitan area in America.[10][11]

Demography[edit]

Place of birth[edit]

Approximately 93.2% of the metropolitan area's population was native to the United States. Approximately 90.6% were born in the U.S. while 0.6% were born in Puerto Rico, a U.S. territory, or born abroad to American parents. The rest of the population (7.2%) were foreign-born.

The highest percentages of immigrants came from Asia (38.2%), Latin America (25.4%), and Africa (20.1%); smaller percentages of newcomers came from Europe (13.1%), other parts of North America (3.0%), and Oceania (0.2%).[citation needed]

Religion[edit]

Guardian Angels Catholic Church in Chaska
MinneapolisSaint Paul is also a major center for religion in the state, especially Christianity. The state headquarters of the missionary efforts of four churches are found here: the Roman Catholic Archdiocese of Saint Paul and Minneapolis, the Episcopal Diocese of Minnesota, the Presbyterian Synod of Lakes and Prairies, and The Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-day Saints (LDS Church). The Presbyterian and LDS churches both have missions in Saint Paul, Minneapolis and Bloomington.

The headquarters of the former American Lutheran Church (ALC), Evangelical Lutheran Church, Lutheran Free Church and the Augustana Evangelical Lutheran Church were located in Minneapolis; the headquarters of Augsburg Fortress publishing house still is. The Minneapolis Area Synod and the Saint Paul Area Synod are the first and third largest synods of the Evangelical Lutheran Church in America (ELCA), respectively.

The Evangelical Free Church of America has its headquarters in Bloomington, and the Association of Free Lutheran Congregations is headquartered in Plymouth, along with its seminary and a Bible School.

The Twin Cities are home to several synagogues serving the Jewish population, which is concentrated in the western Minneapolis suburbs of Golden Valley, St. Louis Park, Plymouth and Minnetonka. There is also a Hindu temple located in the Twin Cities suburb of Maple Grove. A recent influx of immigrants from Laos and Northern Africa has brought many more religions to the area. There are several Islamic Masjids in the area .There is a temple for the religion of Eckankar in the suburb of Chanhassen known as the Temple of Eck. In addition, many Hmong and Tibetan Buddhist peoples live in Saint Paul; a Hmong Buddhist temple opened in suburban Roseville in 1995. The LDS St. Paul Minnesota Temple opened in Oakdale, a suburb east of Saint Paul, in 2000. There are several very strong Unitarian Universalist communities such as the First Unitarian Society of Minneapolis, as well as several Pagan and Buddhist groups. The cities of St. Paul and Minneapolis have been called Paganistan due to the large numbers of Pagans living there.[12] There are an estimated 20,000 Pagans living in the Twin Cities area.[13] The Old Belief Society opened a temple in North East Minneapolis in 2010.

Minneapolis is where the Billy Graham Evangelistic Association started and was home for more than fifty years.

The following table shows the professional sports teams in the MinneapolisSaint Paul MSA:

Minnesota Twins Baseball Major League Baseball Target Field Minneapolis 1987, 1991 
St. Paul Saints Baseball American Association of Independent Professional Baseball CHS Field St. Paul 
Minnesota Vikings American football National Football League TCF Bank Stadium Minneapolis 1969 
Minnesota Wild Ice hockey National Hockey League Xcel Energy Center St. Paul 
Minnesota Timberwolves Basketball National Basketball Association Target Center Minneapolis 
Minnesota Lynx Basketball Women's National Basketball Association Target Center Minneapolis 2011, 2013 
Minnesota United FC Soccer North American Soccer League National Sports Center Blaine 2011

Over 3,700 fans attend the opening bout of the 2007 Minnesota RollerGirls season
The Twin Cities is one of twelve American metropolitan areas to have teams in all four major sports  MLB, NFL, NBA and NHL. To avoid favoring either of the Twin Cities, most teams based in the area use only the word Minnesota in their name, rather than Minneapolis or St. Paul. In 1992, Minneapolis hosted Super Bowl XXVI. It was the furthest north that a Super Bowl has ever been played. The NFL picked Minneapolis to host Super Bowl LII in 2018.

The Twin Cities host three nationally competing Roller Derby leagues: The Minnesota RollerGirls of the Women's Flat Track Derby Association Division 1, the North Star Roller Girls of WFTDA Division 2, and Minnesota Men's Roller Derby, a league of the Men's Roller Derby Association. MNRG and NSRG possess four home teams each: the Dagger Dolls, Garda Belts, Rockits, and Atomic Bombshells of MNRG and the Banger Sisters, Delta Delta Di, Kilmore Girls and Violent Femmes of NSRG, as well as two traveling teams each. MMRD possesses three home teams: The Gentlemen's Club, Destruction Workers, and Thunderjacks, and two traveling teams.

The annual Twin Cities Marathon is held in the fall with a course running through Minneapolis and St. Paul. Minneapolis was the birthplace of Rollerblade and is a center for inline skating, as well as home to the most golfers per capita of any city in the U.S.[14] Additionally, water skiing got its start on Lake Pepin,[15] a short distance southeast of the metropolitan area.

Some other sports teams gained their names from being in Minnesota before relocating. The Los Angeles Lakers get their name from once being based in Minneapolis, the City of Lakes. The Dallas Stars got their name from being a Minnesota team, the Minnesota North Stars.

The Republican National Committee held their national nominating convention at the Xcel Energy Center in St. Paul in 2008. Prior, both cities had combined to submit bids to host both the 2008 Democratic National Convention and the 2008 Republican National Convention. They competed against Denver and New York to host the Democratic Convention, and against New York, Cleveland and Tampa to host the Republican Convention. Previously, Minneapolis was host to the 1892 Republican National Convention.

Economy of Minnesota

The MinneapolisSaint Paul area is home to 16 of Minnesota's 17 Fortune 500 headquarters - UnitedHealth Group, Target, Best Buy, Supervalu, CHS, 3M, US Bancorp, General Mills, Land O'Lakes, Xcel Energy, Ameriprise Financial, CH Robinson Worldwide, Mosaic, Thrivent Financial, Ecolab, and St. Jude Medical. Large private companies include Cargill, Carlson, Andersen, Holiday Stationstores . Foreign companies with U.S. headquarters in the Twin Cities include Allianz, Canadian Pacific, Coloplast, Medtronic, Pearson VUE, Pentair and RBC. The area has the second largest economy in the Midwest, behind only Chicago.[16][17] The metro area continues to grow at a rapid pace. Currently, the Twin Cities is the second largest medical device manufacture center in North America.[18] In August 2013, MinneapolisSaint Paul appeared on Forbes magazine's list of Best Places for Business and Careers.[19]

St. Croix River, Stillwater
The first European settlement in the region was near what is now known as the town of Stillwater, Minnesota. The city is approximately 20 miles (30 km) from downtown Saint Paul and lies on the western bank of the St. Croix River, which forms the border of central Minnesota and Wisconsin. Another settlement that began fueling early interest in the area was the outpost at Fort Snelling, which was constructed from 1820 to 1825 at the confluence of the Minnesota River and the Mississippi River.

Fort Snelling held jurisdiction over the land south of Saint Anthony Falls, thus a town known as Saint Anthony grew just north of the river. For several years, the only European resident to live on the south bank of the river was Colonel John H. Stevens, who operated a ferry service across the river. As soon as the land area controlled by Fort Snelling was reduced, new settlers began flocking across to the new village of Minneapolis. The town grew quickly, and Minneapolis and Saint Anthony eventually merged. On the eastern side of the Mississippi, a few villages such as Pig's Eye and Lambert's Landing developed and would soon grow to become Saint Paul.

St. Paul, showing barges on the Mississippi River, the Capitol dome, and Minneapolis in the background. In the lower right is a typical nineteenth century home.
Natural geography played a role in the settlement and development of the two cities. The Mississippi River Valley in this area is defined by a series of stone bluffs that line both sides of the river. Saint Paul grew up around Lambert's Landing, the last place to unload boats coming upriver at an easily accessible point, some seven miles (11 km) downstream from Saint Anthony Falls, the geographic feature that, due to the value of its immense water power for industry, defined the location of Minneapolis and its prominence as the Mill City. The falls can be seen today from the Mill City Museum, housed in the former Washburn "A" Mill, which was among the world's largest mills in its time.

The oldest farms in the state are located in Washington County, the eastern most county on the Minnesota side of the metropolitan area. Joseph Haskell was Minnesota's first farmer, harvesting the first crops in the state in 1840 on what is now part of Afton Township on Trading Post Trail.[20]

Lock and Dam No. 1, Mississippi River just upstream of the Minnesota River
The Grand Excursion, a trip into the Upper Midwest sponsored by the Rock Island Railroad, brought more than a thousand curious travelers into the area by rail and steamboat in 1854. The next year, in 1855, Henry Wadsworth Longfellow published The Song of Hiawatha, an epic poem based on the Ojibwe legends of Hiawatha. A number of natural area landmarks were included in the story, such as Lake Minnetonka and Minnehaha Falls. Tourists inspired by the coverage of the Grand Excursion in eastern newspapers and those who read Longfellow's story flocked to the area in the following decades.

At one time, the region also had numerous passenger rail services, including both interurban streetcar systems and interstate rail. Due to the width of the river at points further south, the MinneapolisSaint Paul area was briefly one of the few places where the Mississippi could be crossed by railroad. A great amount of commercial rail traffic also ran through the area, often carrying grain to be processed at mills in Minneapolis or delivering other goods to Saint Paul to be transported along the Mississippi. Saint Paul had long been at the head of navigation on the river, prior to a new lock and dam facility being added upriver in Minneapolis.

Passenger travel hit its peak in 1888 with nearly eight million traversing to and from the Saint Paul Union Depot. This amounted to approximately 150 trains daily. Before long, other rail crossings were built farther south and travel through the region began to decline. In an effort by the rail companies to combat the rise of the automobile, some of the earliest streamliners ran from Chicago to Minneapolis/Saint Paul and eventually served distant points in the Pacific Northwest. Today, the only vestige of this interstate service comes by Amtrak's Empire Builder train, running once daily in each direction. It is the railroad's busiest long-distance train and is named after James J. Hill, a railroad tycoon who settled on Summit Avenue in Saint Paul at what is now known as the James J. Hill House.

Like many Northern cities that grew up with the Industrial Revolution, Minneapolis and St. Paul experienced shifts in their economic base as heavy industry declined, especially in the 1960s and 1970s. Along with the economic decline of the 60s and 70s came population decline in the central city areas, white flight to suburbs,[21] and, in the summer of 1967, race riots on Minneapolis's North Side.[22] By the 1980s and 1990s, however, Minneapolis and St. Paul were frequently cited as former Rust Belt cities that had made successful transitions to service, high-technology, finance, and information economies.[23]

Geology of Minnesota

Along with much of Minnesota, the Twin Cities area was shaped by water and ice over the course of millions of years. The land of the area sits on top of thick layers of sandstone and limestone laid down as seas encroached upon and receded from the region. Erosion caused natural caves to develop, which were expanded into mines when white settlers came to the area. In the time of Prohibition, at least one speakeasy was built into these hidden spaceseventually refurbished as the Wabasha Street Caves in Saint Paul.

Lakes across the area were formed and altered by the movement of glaciers. This left many bodies of water in the region, and unusual shapes may appear. For example, Lake Minnetonka out toward the western side of the Twin Cities consists of a complex arrangement of channels and large bays. Elevations in the metropolitan area range from 1,376 feet (419 m) above sea level in the northwest metro to 666 feet (203 m) at the edge of the Mississippi River in the southeast.

Bald eagle in Burnsville
Because it is comparatively easy to dig through limestone and there are many natural and man-made open spaces, it has often been proposed that the area should examine the idea of building subways for public transportation. In theory, it could be less expensive in the Twin Cities than in many other places, but the cost would still be much greater than surface projects.

Climate of the Twin Cities

August swimming at Quarry Park and Nature Preserve, Waite Park near St. Cloud
Owing to its northerly latitude and inland location, the Twin Cities experience the coldest climate of any major metropolitan area in the United States.[24] However, due to its southern location in the state and aided further by the urban heat island, the Twin Cities is one of the warmest locations in Minnesota.[25] The average annual temperature at the MinneapolisSt. Paul International Airport is 45.4 °F (7.4 °C); 3.5 °F colder than Winona, Minnesota, and 8.8 °F warmer than Roseau, Minnesota.[26] Monthly average daily high temperatures range from 21.9 °F (−5.6 °C) in January to 83.3 °F (28.5 °C) in July; the average daily minimum temperatures for the two months are 4.3 °F (−15.4 °C) and 63.0 °F (17 °C) respectively.[27]

Viewing the Saint Paul Winter Carnival parade in January.
Minimum temperatures of 0 °F (−18 °C) or lower are seen on an average of 29.7 days per year, and 76.2 days do not have a maximum temperature exceeding the freezing point. Temperatures above 90 °F (32 °C) occur an average of 15 times per year. High temperatures above 100 °F have been common in recent years; the last occurring on July 6, 2012. The lowest temperature ever reported at the MinneapolisSt. Paul International Airport was −34 °F (−36.6 °C) on January 22, 1936; the highest, 108 °F (42 °C), was reported on July 14 of the same year.[28]

Precipitation averages 29.41 in (74.7 cm) per year, and is most plentiful in June (4.34 in, 11 cm) and February (0.79 in, 2 cm) the least so. The greatest one-day rainfall amount was 9.15 in (23.2 cm), reported on July 23, 1987. The city's record for lowest annual precipitation was set in 1910, when 11.54 in (29.3 cm) fell throughout the year; coincidentally, the opposite record was set the following year, which observed a total 40.15 in (102 cm).[29] At an average of 56.3 in (143 cm) per year, snowfall is generally abundant (though some recent years have proved an exception).[30]

The Twin Cities area takes the brunt of many types of extreme weather, including high-speed straight-line winds, tornadoes, flash floods, drought, heat, bitter cold, and blizzards. The costliest weather disaster in Twin Cities history was a derecho event on May 15, 1998. Hail and Wind damage exceeded $950 million, much of it in the Twin Cities.[31] Other memorable Twin Cities weather-related events include the tornado outbreak on May 6, 1965, the Armistice Day Blizzard on November 11, 1940, and the Halloween Blizzard of 1991. In 2014, Minnesota experienced temperatures below those in areas of Mars when a polar vortex dropped temperatures as low as -40 degrees F in Brimson and Babbitt with a windchill as low as -63 deg F in Grand Marais.[32]

A normal growing season in the metro extends from late April or early May through the month of October.[33] The USDA places the area in the 4a plant hardiness zone.[34]

Buildings and structures[edit]

The tallest buildings in Minneapolis are, left to right, the IDS Center, Capella Tower and the Wells Fargo Center.
The four tallest buildings in the area are located in downtown Minneapolis. The first skyscraper built west of the Mississippi in 1929 was the Foshay Tower. Today there is some contention over exactly which building is the tallestmost Minnesotans would immediately think of the IDS Center if queried on the point, although most sources seem to agree that Capella Tower is slightly taller. But in early 2005, it was found that the IDS Center is taller by a 16-foot (5 m) washroom garage on top, which brings its total height to 792 feet (241 m). Capella Tower and the Wells Fargo Center only differ in height by a foot or two, a rather negligible amount.

Buildings have gone up and been torn down rapidly across the region. Some city blocks have been demolished six or seven times since the mid-19th century, and will undoubtedly reach an eighth or ninth cycle in short order.[35] No single architectural style dominates the region. Instead, the cities have a mish-mash of different designs, although structures from a few eras stand out. There were once a great many stone buildings constructed in the Richardsonian Romanesque style (or at least Romanesque-inspired variants). Minneapolis City Hall is one prominent example of this, though buildings of all typesincluding personal residences such as the James J. Hill Housewere similarly designed.[36] A few decades later, Art Deco brought several structures that survive today, including St. Paul City Hall, the Foshay Tower, and the Minneapolis Post Office. The style of buildings in the two cities varies greatly. In Minneapolis, the trend has been buildings with sleek lines and modern glass facades while St. Paul tends to follow a more traditional style of buildings so as to better accompany its older structures.

The Mendota Bridge over the Minnesota River between Fort Snelling and Mendota
St. Paul and Minneapolis in particular went through some massive urban renewal projects in the post-World War II era, so a vast number of buildings are now lost to history. Some of the larger and harder to demolish structures have survived.[35] In fact, the area might be signified more by bridges than buildings. A series of reinforced concrete arch spans crossing the Mississippi River were built in the 1920s and 1930s. They still carry daily traffic, but remain pleasing to the eye despite their age (a number have undergone major repair work, but retain the original design). Several of the bridges are listed on the National Register of Historic Places. They include the 10th Avenue Bridge, Intercity Bridge (Ford Parkway), Robert Street Bridge, and the longest, the 4119 ft (1255 m) Mendota Bridge next to Fort Snelling. The area is also noted for having the first known permanent crossing of the Mississippi. That structure is long gone, but a series of Hennepin Avenue Bridges have been built since then at the site. Both downtowns have extensive networks of enclosed pedestrian bridges known as skyways.

Guthrie Theater on the Mississippi River in Minneapolis
Several prominent buildings in Minneapolis have helped modernize the city. These include the Walker Art Center, Central Public Library, Weisman Art Museum and the Guthrie Theater. Opened in April 2005, the new Walker Art Center, nearly double in size, includes increased indoor and outdoor facilities. The Walker is recognized internationally as a singular model of a multidisciplinary arts organization and as a national leader for its innovative approaches to audience engagement. The Guthrie received a large amount of media coverage for its opening in June, 2006. The design is the work of architect Jean Nouvel and is a 285,000 square foot (26,500 m²) facility that houses three theaters: (1) the theater's signature thrust stage, seating 1,100, (2) a 700-seat proscenium stage, and (3) a black-box studio with flexible seating. In 2002 the National Trust for Historic Preservation put the old Guthrie building on its list of the most endangered historic properties in the United States in response to plans announced by the Walker Art Center to expand on the land occupied by the theater. However, the original Guthrie building was torn down in 2006. These building projects have rejuvenated the downtown area.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > Enjoyed all the chatter, photos
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > Enjoyed all the chatter, photos
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Kaye Jo! I am wondering about knitting the original one up conventionally, rather than being defeated by it. Meantime I had this, last night- a bit further on now!


That looks great. :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and now I am going to bed. --- sam


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Flytyin, healing energy for your DS.
> Julie, enjoy seeing progress.
> Josephine, love the new avatar. You look very jaunty.
> Gwen, very romantic.
> Well we were up at 3:45 a.m. and we are safe in Charleston. It's 9 p.m. night night.


Good to hear you arrived safely.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I loved the pictures of knitting progress..so neat to see these ideas come to life.
> Asking the prayer warriors for help at this time. My sister Judy has a terribly painful nephritis, has been to the doctors x2 and a kidney stone is ruled out on CAT scan. Prayers for her would be much appreciated. She still looks rough after 3 days on meds and rest. Thanks so much.


Prayers coming.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nittergma said:


> I didn't get the floor mopped just swept and my husband washed one dog so at least it's something.
> I see you're doing the class on thrummed mittens. I signed up for that class and am looking forward to it at the KAP.


 I haven't managed to get the dog bathed yet, I worked in the basement this morning, then in the garage until well after 5pm, hopefully tomorrow I'll get her bathed. 
I'm pooped.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> they are right next to each other - you don't know when you go from one to the other. they are just referred to as the twin cities. think there is a river between them. --- sam


Sounds like Albury/Wodonga here. One is in New South Wales and the other Victoria. The only way you know which one you are in is because the River Murray runs through the middle- and this is the border between the two states for much of the length of the border.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Flyty1n, prayers on their way.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

DesertJoy, pleased about the safe arrival. Have a good rest.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> they are right next to each other - you don't know when you go from one to the other. they are just referred to as the twin cities. think there is a river between them. --- sam


Ah, I see.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Goodness me Sam, I now have TMI syndrome!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That looks great. :thumbup:


Thank you, Kaye Jo!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> I love the colour and the pattern.
> :thumbup: :-D


Thank you Caren just odd bits of recycled yarn I thought I would use them up 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> It's a great day. I'd say 0 if you don't count a 2 wk. migraine. The meds are controlling it so other than when it wakes me up and I take my pill I'm fabulous.


Daralene 
I'm so happy that it is a great day , glad the medication is doing its job 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Flyty1n, hope your sister is better soon.
> 
> Margaret, the scan pictures are amazing.
> 
> ...


Thank you Bonnie . There are some really nice stitches there and a free pattern for a really nice top for a younger girl but I think it's crochet 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jknappva said:


> I'm so sorry. I'll definitely keep your sister, Judy in my prayers.
> Junek


I hope your sister Judy gets well soon 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Yes- it makes it very real- in a way the old ultrasounds don't. The detail is so amazing.
> I've just been looking at Gypseycreams latest design (a cat) and thinking I should knit lots of different ones as play things here. Would great little suddly toys but all sots of imagintive play as well as the baby gets older.


That sounds like a plan and she does have some really nice patterns . I really like the Noah's ark that I've seen on the Internet and over on pictures a couple of times would like to try it sometime when I finally master the art of making an animal that actually looks like an animal 😄
Sonja


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I hope your sister Judy gets well soon
> Sonja


And from me too xx


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

darowil said:


> Yes- it makes it very real- in a way the old ultrasounds don't. The detail is so amazing.
> I've just been looking at Gypseycreams latest design (a cat) and thinking I should knit lots of different ones as play things here. Would great little suddly toys but all sots of imagintive play as well as the baby gets older.


That sounds a wonderful idea. I missed the scan pics but congratulations and prayers from me :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Creative Chaos group here this morning and I'm off to physio after lunch. Walking ok around the house and just using a walking stick outside. Am beginning to do the stairs both up and down, but need to hold onto the bannister. I feel I'm doing ok as it was a month ago today I'm had my op.

Here's a photo l took looking out of the lounge window yesterday evening. 

Healing vibes and hugs to all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Creative Chaos group here this morning and I'm off to physio after lunch. Walking ok around the house and just using a walking stick outside. Am beginning to do the stairs both up and down, but need to hold onto the bannister. I feel I'm doing ok as it was a month ago today I'm had my op.
> 
> Here's a photo l took looking out of the lounge window yesterday evening.
> 
> Healing vibes and hugs to all.


Your garden is so lovely!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I have not had much time to knit today- what with going out- but this is what I have reached so far on the shrug.

Edit: I need to reach about 70 cm's before doing the second cuff.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Beautiful photos and i am pleased you are getting better :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Julie, your shrug is coming along beautifully. I am sooo pleased to see the progress.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Your garden is so lovely!


Thank you Julie. Glad you enjoyed your outing yesterday. Your shrug us looking great. I must confess I have not done any knitting for ages, just not been able to concerntrate, but now I've got some ideas rattling round in my brain. Hugs x


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Julie, your shrug is coming along beautifully. I am sooo pleased to see the progress.


I just measured how much further to reach my 70 cm's- it is going to be quite a few days work!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Beautiful photos and i am pleased you are getting better :thumbup:


Thank you, how are you? X

ps there was a programme on tv yesterday from around your area, it is beautiful x


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you Julie. Glad you enjoyed your outing yesterday. Your shrug us looking great. I must confess I have not done any knitting for ages, just not been able to concerntrate, but now I've got some ideas rattling round in my brain. Hugs x


But you got some lovely Dorset Buttons made, and did your dress for the display- and learned your song- so that is quite a lot you have accomplished - glad, though that the ideas for knitting are 'rattling around'!!!!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Beautiful photos and i am pleased you are getting better :thumbup:


Your garden is lovely Josephine . It looks so peaceful 
I can't believe it's been a month since your operation time is certainly going way to quickly .wont be long before you can get rid of the crutches/walking stick altogether 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have not had much time to knit today- what with going out- but this is what I have reached so far on the shrug.
> 
> Edit: I need to reach about 70 cm's before doing the second cuff.


Looking really good Julie and now I understand what part it is . Is that how shrugs are knit ? From cuff to cuff 
Sonja


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you, how are you? X
> 
> ps there was a programme on tv yesterday from around your area, it is beautiful x


I am only average I am afraid. Diverticulitis is playing up :thumbdown: 
Yes, I am very lucky and it is a beautiful day here. :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

This is what I've been making with odd balls of yarn I had lying around


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sonja, those are so cute :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Sonja, those are so cute :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you Norma . Keeps my hands occupied and I like knitting baby knits although I am going to start knitting some cushion covers for Christmas as I know at least 2people who want what I knit last year and I think I better get started as I also want to knit another Christmas afghan 
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That sounds like a plan and she does have some really nice patterns . I really like the Noah's ark that I've seen on the Internet and over on pictures a couple of times would like to try it sometime when I finally master the art of making an animal that actually looks like an animal 😄
> Sonja


Figure a bunch of animals will be different- and as long as Gypsycream keeps designing new ones I will be able to keep doing them.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Creative Chaos group here this morning and I'm off to physio after lunch. Walking ok around the house and just using a walking stick outside. Am beginning to do the stairs both up and down, but need to hold onto the bannister. I feel I'm doing ok as it was a month ago today I'm had my op.
> 
> Here's a photo l took looking out of the lounge window yesterday evening.
> 
> Healing vibes and hugs to all.


Sounds like good progress. And as usual Mr Ps garden really is lovely. What lovely views you have from the various parts of the house.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Looking really good Julie and now I understand what part it is . Is that how shrugs are knit ? From cuff to cuff
> Sonja


All the ones I have knit have been cuff to cuff.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just measured how much further to reach my 70 cm's- it is going to be quite a few days work!


Thats the problem with shrugs- as they are all one long piece with no different sections even they seem to take forever.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Wasn't asked to her 12 week scan- she has a very involved husband, but the photos are amazing as they had 3D ones done.
> WHile they have said no photos on line I don't think this counts
> As they had her full name on them I deleted them. WIll see if I can edit her name off. As you can see I managed it. SO her is my grandchild at 12 weeks


Wow! How amazing is that? It makes it all really real doesnt it.? Very exciting.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> All the ones I have knit have been cuff to cuff.


The few I have done have been the same. Now thats an idea of what could be good for a summer baby- a bit of extra warmth but not lots. Mind you I think I saw something the other day that had very little back so the little extra warmth is on the front whihc would be useful with babies being put to sleep on their backs now.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Wow! How amazing is that? It makes it all really real doesnt it.? Very exciting.


ANd when you add a definitely pudgy tummy on someone who doesn't normally have one there is not much doubt!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thats the problem with shrugs- as they are all one long piece with no different sections even they seem to take forever.


I don't really mind, though! Of course your main effort goes into your socks, now that can be a very different knit! Especially if they are ankle socks


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Wow! How amazing is that? It makes it all really real doesnt it.? Very exciting.


Good to see you 'online' Cathy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I found this article in Earth Sky News to be of interest:

http://earthsky.org/human-world/why-food-labels-are-wrong-about-calories?utm_source=EarthSky+News&utm_campaign=993468cf60-EarthSky_News&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_c643945d79-993468cf60-394023553


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That sounds a wonderful idea. I missed the scan pics but congratulations and prayers from me :thumbup:


They're on page 17, Norma.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Creative Chaos group here this morning and I'm off to physio after lunch. Walking ok around the house and just using a walking stick outside. Am beginning to do the stairs both up and down, but need to hold onto the bannister. I feel I'm doing ok as it was a month ago today I'm had my op.
> 
> Here's a photo l took looking out of the lounge window yesterday evening.
> 
> Healing vibes and hugs to all.


Sounds as though you are doing great! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Good morning, Kate- I am just about to head back to bed!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This is what I've been making with odd balls of yarn I had lying around


Just beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Of course! Quite satisfying knowing it came from the garden. Going to make a squash casserole tonight.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just beautiful! :thumbup:


Indeed they are!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Good morning, Kate- I am just about to head back to bed!


Morning Julie, sleep well! We're just about to go and see Caitlin....can't wait! This is a studio portrait that they had done....look at those chubby cheeks!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> JUst popping in quickly to share some good news. My DstepD just called and her boyfriend proposed yesterday. She is going to try and drop by later this afternoon to show us the ring. She said that he had planned with the owners of an antique shop they go to frequently and had hidden the ring inside a special cup (he purchased the cup) that she had been hunting for. The cup had a "sold tag" on it and she was disappointed to see it had been sold (not knowing he had bought it). He said well let's at least look at it and when she took it down she saw this ring inside the cup., When she turned around he was on his knees and asked her to marry him. The shop owners (unbeknowstThey've been together for over 2 years. She said they are going to wait until it cools down some so looking toward a Sept/Oct wedding. She has been married before he has not.


Aaaw, that was so sweet and romantic. Congratulations to them.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Morning Julie, sleep well! We're just about to go and see Caitlin....can't wait! This is a studio portrait that they had done....look at those chubby cheeks!


Oh, what a gorgeous photo! She is just adorable.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I hope the doctors can find out what is causing all the problems with your neice. Nothing worse than waiting for news from hospital
> I'm glad she is back home , still need to get to the bottom of what is causing all these problems , hope they find out soon
> Sonja


RE... Busyworkerbee..... I hope so too. It must be scary for her.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Morning Julie, sleep well! We're just about to go and see Caitlin....can't wait! This is a studio portrait that they had done....look at those chubby cheeks!


She is so gorgeous!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Kaye Jo! I am wondering about knitting the original one up conventionally, rather than being defeated by it. Meantime I had this, last night- a bit further on now!


Looking good Julie! :thumbup:


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi everyone. Just popping to say Hi even though most people are probably asleep right now. Have been missing in action again!! No real reason - just busy. Have been spending a lot of time doing research for our trip. Problem is that the more you research, the more wonderful places you find to explore and we don't have time to do it all! I'll be asking for advice from locals on here before we finalise our plans. At the moment we have allowed two weeks for New Hampshire, Vermont and upstate New York ( and hoping we won't miss the fall colours but I think we will be too late for the best of them) and then 2 more weeks for Charleston/Savannah/Atlanta before a rest in LA to catch up with friends on the way home. Very excited! I love the planning part of a trip almost as much as the real thing! If anyone has any suggestions for must see places on our trip, I'd love to hear your suggestions.

Margaret, loved the early scans of your grandchild. How exciting this must be for you.

Heather, hope they find out soon what is wrong with your niece. Too many medical dramas make for a very stressful time.

Daralene, do take care of yourself. Glad to hear your Mom is doing well enough to go home. I don't know if you were around when I let everyone know we had decided to come to the States in October, so I will sadly miss the KAP, but I am excited to meet as many of you as possible in the New York area. I will be in touch with dates as soon as we have confirmed our flights so that we can arrange a mini KAP somewhere near Syracuse/Finger Lakes in mid October.

Gwen, I'll be seeing you in early November - keep the date free! Pleased to hear the good news about the recent proposal and upcoming wedding. Exciting news for the family.

To all of you with health issues, please take good care of yourselves. Sending healing vibes to you all.

Tomorrow I am flying to Coolangatta on the Gold Coast to spend some time with a good friend who will be recuperating from surgery. I don't know what kind of a nurse I will make (not a good one I suspect) but I am looking forward to a week of warm temperatures and sitting around and talking. We have been friends since I was 5 and were overseas together for years as well as housemates for a time, so have a lifetime of shared experiences and memories. Since I do not have any sisters, I guess she is the closest I have to a sister, so I really love the time we spend together. May not have internet so may be out of touch for a couple of weeks.

Seems like a good time for a group hug so {{{{{{{{everyone}}}}}}}}

Till I catch up with you all again, take care and happy knitting.

Denise in Sydney (where the nights are cold but the days are sunny and warm - beautiful!)


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hey Gwen, thank you. I about fell off the chair when sis said they were sending mom home. I'm with you on this and was thrilled to eventually find out that mom is doing much better. I just couldn't imagine them sending her home as she was thinking it would be on a stretcher. She walked the length of the hall with her walker :!:


Wow! That is wonderful progress.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

KateB said:


> Morning Julie, sleep well! We're just about to go and see Caitlin....can't wait! This is a studio portrait that they had done....look at those chubby cheeks!


Precious baby! Beautiful photo.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi Cathy, see you are online as well. How are you and how is your Mum doing? Hope all is well. You could do with a few quiet weeks in your life. Take care.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Kate she is lovely. Do have cuddle for me
:thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

nicho said:


> Hi Cathy, see you are online as well. How are you and how is your Mum doing? Hope all is well. You could do with a few quiet weeks in your life. Take care.


Hi Denise, I am ok. Tired though.... Mum seems to be doing ok, I just wish and hope that she will gain strength to be able to stand and then walk so as to be able to return home. Am worried about the weakness of her muscles. Hoping to find a physio tomorrow for a "chat".


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Morning Julie, sleep well! We're just about to go and see Caitlin....can't wait! This is a studio portrait that they had done....look at those chubby cheeks!


Isn't she gorgeous. Enjoy ypur cuddles.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, Caitlin is a grand beauty.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hi everyone. Just popping to say Hi even though most people are probably asleep right now. Have been missing in action again!! No real reason - just busy. Have been spending a lot of time doing research for our trip. Problem is that the more you research, the more wonderful places you find to explore and we don't have time to do it all! I'll be asking for advice from locals on here before we finalise our plans. At the moment we have allowed two weeks for New Hampshire, Vermont and upstate New York ( and hoping we won't miss the fall colours but I think we will be too late for the best of them) and then 2 more weeks for Charleston/Savannah/Atlanta before a rest in LA to catch up with friends on the way home. Very excited! I love the planning part of a trip almost as much as the real thing! If anyone has any suggestions for must see places on our trip, I'd love to hear your suggestions.
> 
> Margaret, loved the early scans of your grandchild. How exciting this must be for you.
> 
> ...


Good to see you Denise. Is this the friend you were o/s with when you meet your husband? Think she came back or something didn't she?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Better than I had anticipated- the movie was a Billy Connolly, some thing about a beach- he is old, and dies part way through, and his grandchildren give him a Viking boat send off to Valhalla, which brings all sorts of wrath down on their heads. Dr Who of recent vintage plays their dad. The meal was well cooked, and we had to miss the trip to the Mall for lack of parking.


 :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

My sister and her DH went to the Outer Banks to their beach house over the weekend. So, of course, she has pictures of the Corolla Wild horses. And, of course, I'm sharing them.
After all the dreariness of last week, we had a beautiful weekend even with a brief storm Sat. afternoon.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Flytyin, healing energy for your DS.
> Julie, enjoy seeing progress.
> Josephine, love the new avatar. You look very jaunty.
> Gwen, very romantic.
> Well we were up at 3:45 a.m. and we are safe in Charleston. It's 9 p.m. night night.


Glad you arrives safely. Have a wonderful time. I hope you take some pictures to share with us. Charleston is a beautiful city!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> DH is fine now but he was nervous. Doctor wondered why I was there. Finally told her that DH was nervous and wanted me there. My goodness, why should I have to have an excuse. Yes, the proof will be in the pudding. True words for sure. I am resting, perhaps a little too much. Hugs and prayers back attcha!!


I'm glad things worked out. You're right...you shouldn't have to have an excuse to be there!
Junek


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Sonja, those are so cute :thumbup: :thumbup:


They sure are....


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> they are right next to each other - you don't know when you go from one to the other. they are just referred to as the twin cities. think there is a river between them. --- sam


RE: Twin cities.

My city, Newport News and Hampton run together, too, without even a river between them. But were never referred to as 'twin cities'. Probably because they're both so jealous of their own territory, etc.!
And Norfolk, Portsmouth, Virginia Beach and Chesapeake all run from one into the other. I guess it's understandable since they're on the coast and almost completely surrounded by water from rivers to creeks and the ocean. If you miss the signs, you can't tell which city you're in. I only go to those southside cities if there's no way I can avoid it. The traffic is horrible all day every day.
Junek


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jknappva said:


> My sister and her DH went to the Outer Banks to their beach house over the weekend. So, of course, she has pictures of the Corolla Wild horses. And, of course, I'm sharing them.
> After all the dreariness of last week, we had a beautiful weekend even with a brief storm Sat. afternoon.
> Junek


Those are so beautiful. Thank you for posting. I am pleased the sun came out!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jknappva said:


> My sister and her DH went to the Outer Banks to their beach house over the weekend. So, of course, she has pictures of the Corolla Wild horses. And, of course, I'm sharing them.
> After all the dreariness of last week, we had a beautiful weekend even with a brief storm Sat. afternoon.
> Junek


Beautiful photos, wish I could join them for their swim x


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lovely way to wake up today....photos of a darling baby girl (welcome from an honorary auntie), beautiful garden (thanks Purple), wonderful horses (awesome June).

SugarSugar and Cashmeregma - hope Moms continue to improve...hope you are able to speak with medical staff to know more about what's going on.

Love the 3D baby scans...so remarkable. Love the shrug photo, Julie; that's going to be gorgeous. Love the stitch pattern.

Getting ready for my brother's visit today so TaTa for now.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sitting in Barcelona airport on the way home. This is the first time I have had wi-fi since last week as I was too mean to pay the $15 a day that they wanted on the ship! :roll: We have had a wonderful holiday, saw some great places (Pompeii being the best) and ate and drank far too much! Everything has gone like clockwork so far although it was a 6am start and we won't be home until about 4pm. I'll post photos later if I can get my phone to talk to my iPad....need to consult with a young person! TTYL


So glad that you have had a wonderful holiday.  Looking forward to seeing the pictures.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Wasn't asked to her 12 week scan- she has a very involved husband, but the photos are amazing as they had 3D ones done.
> WHile they have said no photos on line I don't think this counts
> As they had her full name on them I deleted them. WIll see if I can edit her name off. As you can see I managed it. SO her is my grandchild at 12 weeks


Amazing!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This is what I've been making with odd balls of yarn I had lying around


Beautiful...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, am on late as, yet again, one 15yo niece has been sent off in ambulance for zone out and violent twitching. Now to wait to see what happens. Good news also, the paramedics do not think it is epileptic seizures, even if it somewhat resembles one.
> 
> There is another show on at the end of the week, will have to see how she comes back from tonight. I will be going with her to this show, it is a 3 day, 2 night trip about an hour north. I will be setting up my little camp near the school team, thinking that I might slip in a heater as it will be quite cold and there will be accessible power. Taking a 3m x 3m portable pergola with 4 sides with electric pump air mattress and sleeping bag for sleeping. This will let me set up a better and cleaner site than last year.


Such an awful thing to happen to a young girl. I sure hope that they can determine what's causing her issues. Sending hugs and prayers for her.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Just beautiful! :thumbup:


Thank you Kate and your granddaughter is more than beautiful, that is such a gorgeous picture have a wonderful time cuddling her 
Sonja


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

BusyWorkerBee....hope DN is doing better and that you aren't being run ragged...you have so much on your shoulders...hugs.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> JUst popping in quickly to share some good news. My DstepD just called and her boyfriend proposed yesterday. She is going to try and drop by later this afternoon to show us the ring. When she turned around he was on his knees and asked her to marry him. The shop owners (unbeknowstThey've been together for over 2 years. She said they are going to wait until it cools down some so looking toward a Sept/Oct wedding. She has been married before he has not.


That is good news. Best wishes to the happy couple.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > Enjoyed all the chatter, photos
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Kaye Jo! I am wondering about knitting the original one up conventionally, rather than being defeated by it. Meantime I had this, last night- a bit further on now!


Looking good :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I loved the pictures of knitting progress..so neat to see these ideas come to life.
> Asking the prayer warriors for help at this time. My sister Judy has a terribly painful nephritis, has been to the doctors x2 and a kidney stone is ruled out on CAT scan. Prayers for her would be much appreciated. She still looks rough after 3 days on meds and rest. Thanks so much.


Sorry to hear about your sister's distress. Prayers heading her way.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> DH is fine now but he was nervous. Doctor wondered why I was there. Finally told her that DH was nervous and wanted me there. My goodness, why should I have to have an excuse. Yes, the proof will be in the pudding. True words for sure. I am resting, perhaps a little too much. Hugs and prayers back attcha!!


Interesting that the doctor found it strange that you were there. I used to go with my DH all the time. I was told that it's always good to have another person with you in case you forget what the doctor has said. The other person will likely remember. Hope his tests turn out to be nothing to worry about.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Beautiful photos, wish I could join them for their swim x


Are you allowed in the pool yet?


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Beautiful, beautiful Caitlin.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi Denise, I am ok. Tired though.... Mum seems to be doing ok, I just wish and hope that she will gain strength to be able to stand and then walk so as to be able to return home. Am worried about the weakness of her muscles. Hoping to find a physio tomorrow for a "chat".


Cathy hope you find a physio tomorrow for that chat . Don't they do physio while your mum is still in bed , just to keep the muscles in the legs from becoming weak ? 
Sonja


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This is what I've been making with odd balls of yarn I had lying around


Those are so cute.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Morning Julie, sleep well! We're just about to go and see Caitlin....can't wait! This is a studio portrait that they had done....look at those chubby cheeks!


What a little beauty she is 😊😊💋 Seth says she is cute 😊


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Purple, the photo of you in your avatar is beautiful!!


PurpleFi said:


> Beautiful photos, wish I could join them for their swim x


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jknappva said:


> My sister and her DH went to the Outer Banks to their beach house over the weekend. So, of course, she has pictures of the Corolla Wild horses. And, of course, I'm sharing them.
> After all the dreariness of last week, we had a beautiful weekend even with a brief storm Sat. afternoon.
> Junek


Beautiful pictures June . Glad your weather finally changed for the better . Think we all could do with some nice sunny warm weather now 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Beautiful...


Thank you Rookie and Caren

Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Looking good Julie! :thumbup:


Thanks Cathy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Looking good :thumbup:


Thank you!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> My sister and her DH went to the Outer Banks to their beach house over the weekend. So, of course, she has pictures of the Corolla Wild horses. And, of course, I'm sharing them.
> After all the dreariness of last week, we had a beautiful weekend even with a brief storm Sat. afternoon.
> Junek


Love your sister's photos the horses look to be really enjoying the dy.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from Great Bend, where it is overcast and very wet. There was thunder storms over night and into the early morning hours. If it dries up a little Seth and I will be out working in the garden, it is coming a long nicely except for the cucumbers. I think Amy and I will be buying some plants to put in, in place of the seeds we planted. I'll get a photo of the garden today if the weather clear up some. 

today's coffee and a neat idea for this that want a picnic table but have limited space. 

Healing energy going out to those in need and Hugs to all.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

I am behind again. What else is new? LOL!
I started cleaning my house Friday and worked really hard on my bathroom and bedroom. In the process, I moved my sewing machine with cabinet (It has wheels but doesn't roll great over carpet) from one end of the house to the other. By the time I got in the shower I knew I was in trouble with my back and my leg. I have been on a heating pad and taking Tylenol often since Saturday...no church this week. It is some better but still a ways to go. So no housework this week.
I will get Allyson's little yorkie (Bella) shortly to babysit all week so the family can go on vacation. I sure hope it will be a good one for Allyson. She is so stressed.
Carley is giving her fits and then she has the two little ones. Stephen is home for a couple of weeks and he said several times something about her weight gain and she just busted out crying. I am sorry to be dumping on my sweet friends but I just get so frustrated trying to keep my girls spirits up because their families have been so thoughtless. She had a long talk with Stephen and he didn't realize he was hurting her and said he would never do it again.
I finished Gerry's shawl but will have to wait on back to block it.
Back to working on socks now. Can't wait to show you the color of these.
Jim's birthday is the fourteenth. I have got to find a way to get on the phone when he is not around and order him a Bible in the NEV as this is what our preacher preaches and reads from. He bought me one for my birthday several years ago.n
Busy week this week. We have Bella, Jim has an appointment with the cardiologist Wed and I have to go with him. They have enrolled him in a class called Orbis, which teaches him about houw to have a healthy heart. It will be six hours a week for nine weeks but I think well worth it. He will go on Tues and Thurs of each week. That will give me a little quiet time too. I think he will be eating over there so I won't have to cook those days.
I had to go back and look at some of the pictures I missed.
AGNES, Your blue shawl is just breathtaking.I so want to get a red one made. Just can't seem to tear myself away from my socks right now.
JULIE, Your Guernsey is going to be gorgeous. I just love the color. Ringo looks so healthy and happy. I know you are so happy to have the fence up now.
Pearl,Kenny is in my prayers. We are very blessed as our daughter pays for our drugs after insurance coverage. There may come a day when she can't but it is a blessing right now.
JOSEPHINE, I love the avatar and can't wait to see pictures of your costume.
Linda, I continue to keep Dh in prayer for pain relief from RA and you as well as I know you are not in the best of health and still working outside the home.
GWEN, you lucky girl, aren't you going to have some quality time with Marianne. I am sure it will be tough on her seeing her son but she will have you to lean on and then friends at KAP. In my dreams...
SAM, MARGARET, JULIE, Thank you so much for all your hard work in preparing our opening. It is always so much fun going through the recipes, copying, pasting, and saving to file. I always read the summary that Margaret, Kate, and Julie work on and always find I have missed something.
Kate, hope you are having a great time.
I LOVE YOU TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon. Just back from seeing the physio minus the crutches. She is p,eased wiyh what I am doing, I can now go swimming and walk as much as I feel able. It's a month ago today since the op. Knee is bending and steaightening fine and I can do the stairs. Now where have they hidden my roller skates? X


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend, where it is overcast and very wet. There was thunder storms over night and into the early morning hours. If it dries up a little Seth and I will be out working in the garden, it is coming a long nicely except for the cucumbers. I think Amy and I will be buying some plants to put in, in place of the seeds we planted. I'll get a photo of the garden today if the weather clear up some.
> 
> today's coffee and a neat idea for this that want a picnic table but have limited space.
> 
> Healing energy going out to those in need and Hugs to all.


Hi Caren sending lots of love and hugs to you and Amy xx


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Will have her in prayer. 


flyty1n said:


> I loved the pictures of knitting progress..so neat to see these ideas come to life.
> Asking the prayer warriors for help at this time. My sister Judy has a terribly painful nephritis, has been to the doctors x2 and a kidney stone is ruled out on CAT scan. Prayers for her would be much appreciated. She still looks rough after 3 days on meds and rest. Thanks so much.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Great news, Purple!!!!! Watch out everyone!!!!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Betty, my friend took the photo in my avatar, we had a really fun day. Xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Great news, Purple!!!!! Watch out everyone!!!!!!


Thank you Norma xx


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes, if DD get to go we will still go see DB most likely. 


darowil said:


> 20 round trip? compared to 30 round trip? Not a great deal more, especially if you have DD with you so seeing your DB could still be an option couldn't it if you don't normally see much of him?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Your garden so lovely and peaceful.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Creative Chaos group here this morning and I'm off to physio after lunch. Walking ok around the house and just using a walking stick outside. Am beginning to do the stairs both up and down, but need to hold onto the bannister. I feel I'm doing ok as it was a month ago today I'm had my op.
> 
> Here's a photo l took looking out of the lounge window yesterday evening.
> 
> Healing vibes and hugs to all.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon. Just back from seeing the physio minus the crutches. She is p,eased wiyh what I am doing, I can now go swimming and walk as much as I feel able. It's a month ago today since the op. Knee is bending and steaightening fine and I can do the stairs. Now where have they hidden my roller skates? X


Great news about the knee. However no roller skating allowed until you have written permission from the Dr. , physio, Mr P , the insurance company, a psychiatrist, counsellor, the police, fire and ambulance services, children, grandchildren, in laws, out laws , the WI and all your friends iNcluding those on here!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I really think I love this stitch better than the one you initially started.


Lurker 2 said:


> I have not had much time to knit today- what with going out- but this is what I have reached so far on the shrug.
> 
> Edit: I need to reach about 70 cm's before doing the second cuff.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Your garden so lovely and peaceful.


Thank you Gwen, although at the moment we have 3 crows, 2 magpies and 3 squirrels fighting over some food. X


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

These are so adorable. There is a lucky baby or two out there for sure.


Swedenme said:


> This is what I've been making with odd balls of yarn I had lying around


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

She is beautiful. 


KateB said:


> Morning Julie, sleep well! We're just about to go and see Caitlin....can't wait! This is a studio portrait that they had done....look at those chubby cheeks!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

martina said:


> Great news about the knee. However no roller skating allowed until you have written permission from the Dr. , physio, Mr P , the insurance company, a psychiatrist, counsellor, the police, fire and ambulance services, children, grandchildren, in laws, out laws , the WI and all your friends iNcluding those on here!


Thank you Martina that really made me laugh. I am going to print it outand keep it in my notebook. Xxxxx


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

This will be awesome and look forward to meeting up.


nicho said:


> use/Finger Lakes in mid October.
> 
> Gwen, I'll be seeing you in early November - keep the date free! Pleased to hear the good news about the recent proposal and upcoming wedding. Exciting news for the family.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

These are amazing. Would love to see this in person.


jknappva said:


> My sister and her DH went to the Outer Banks to their beach house over the weekend. So, of course, she has pictures of the Corolla Wild horses. And, of course, I'm sharing them.
> After all the dreariness of last week, we had a beautiful weekend even with a brief storm Sat. afternoon.
> Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey with all you super cooks here I'm hoping someone can help me. I couldn't resist purchasing some lovely pork chops the other day however I have not been successful cooking pork chops so that they are moist. I can not swallow the dry porkchops that I've fixed, Does anyone have a fail proof recipe that is simple for a moist pork chop,


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Managed to e-mail myself some of the holiday photos from the laptop as it wouldn't send them to KTP for some reason known only to itself. :roll: I'll send these 2 at a time.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hey with all you super cooks here I'm hoping someone can help me. I couldn't resist purchasing some lovely pork chops the other day however I have not been successful cooking pork chops so that they are moist. I can not swallow the dry porkchops that I've fixed, Does anyone have a fail proof recipe that is simple for a moist pork chop,


Bake them in the oven in a casserole either in gravy or Mr P likes them with sweet and sour sauce. Keeps them nice and moist. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

KateB said:


> Managed to e-mail myself some of the holiday photos from the laptop as it wouldn't send them to KTP for some reason known only to itself. :roll: I'll send these 2 at a time.


Lovely photos Kate. Looks like you had a great time.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow. love the photos. Why do they call this area the Field of Miracles?


KateB said:


> Managed to e-mail myself some of the holiday photos from the laptop as it wouldn't send them to KTP for some reason known only to itself. :roll: I'll send these 2 at a time.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hmmm the sweet and sour sauce sounds especially good. Thanks Purple.


PurpleFi said:


> Bake them in the oven in a casserole either in gravy or Mr P likes them with sweet and sour sauce. Keeps them nice and moist. xx


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hey with all you super cooks here I'm hoping someone can help me. I couldn't resist purchasing some lovely pork chops the other day however I have not been successful cooking pork chops so that they are moist. I can not swallow the dry porkchops that I've fixed, Does anyone have a fail proof recipe that is simple for a moist pork chop,


Tinned tomatoes, sliced onion, herbs in a casserole.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wow. love the photos. Why do they call this area the Field of Miracles?


The name Piazza dei Miracoli was created by the Italian writer and poet Gabriele d'Annunzio who, in his novel Forse che sì forse che no (1910), described the square as the "prato dei Miracoli" or the "meadow of miracles". The square is sometimes called the Campo dei Miracoli (Field of Miracles). In 1987 the whole square was declared a UNESCO World Heritage Site.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hey with all you super cooks here I'm hoping someone can help me. I couldn't resist purchasing some lovely pork chops the other day however I have not been successful cooking pork chops so that they are moist. I can not swallow the dry porkchops that I've fixed, Does anyone have a fail proof recipe that is simple for a moist pork chop,


I usually grill (broil) them, but the secret is to not overcook them. I usually give them about 10 minutes each side.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Creative Chaos group here this morning and I'm off to physio after lunch. Walking ok around the house and just using a walking stick outside. Am beginning to do the stairs both up and down, but need to hold onto the bannister. I feel I'm doing ok as it was a month ago today I'm had my op.
> 
> Here's a photo l took looking out of the lounge window yesterday evening.
> 
> Healing vibes and hugs to all.


It sure sounds as if you're doing great. I know you'll enjoy swimming...is this the first time since your operation? 
Thank you for the picture of the lovely view of your garden. It's always a pleasure to see it.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have not had much time to knit today- what with going out- but this is what I have reached so far on the shrug.
> 
> Edit: I need to reach about 70 cm's before doing the second cuff.


The pattern is really lovely. I'm sure Bronwen will love it.
Junek


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

So glad to hear you got a good report from the physio, Josephine...there will be no holding you now! :shock:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon. Just back from seeing the physio minus the crutches. She is p,eased wiyh what I am doing, I can now go swimming and walk as much as I feel able. It's a month ago today since the op. Knee is bending and steaightening fine and I can do the stairs. Now where have they hidden my roller skates? X


I have just read the news flash warning from down Surrey way 
Watch out the purple flash is on the move again 😜
Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

This sounds good too Martina and I have everything on hand....


martina said:


> Tinned tomatoes, sliced onion, herbs in a casserole.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I am only average I am afraid. Diverticulitis is playing up :thumbdown:
> Yes, I am very lucky and it is a beautiful day here. :thumbup:


Hope the diverticulitis is soon only a memory. My son was one of the few unlucky ones who had to have surgery for his several years ago. 
It's really a trial for those who have attacks.
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Kate. I'm probably overcooking them.

Also thanks on the info about the Field of Miracles; very interesting.


KateB said:


> I usually grill (broil) them, but the secret is to not overcook them. I usually give them about 10 minutes each side.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This is what I've been making with odd balls of yarn I had lying around


They're darling, Sonja. I'm working on the last pair of socks for Christmas, thank goodness....they're made with worsted weight...I think in Great Britain, it would be DK. I'm not fond of making socks with this heavier yarn but that's what was requested. Now on to a couple of cowls and fingerless mitts for gifts. One of these days, I'll make something else for myself!!
Hugs to everyone,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> Morning Julie, sleep well! We're just about to go and see Caitlin....can't wait! This is a studio portrait that they had done....look at those chubby cheeks!


She looks like a little fairy baby...love those chubby cheeks and all that black, black hair. All four of my babies had blonde fuzz so it hardly showed up at all.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend, where it is overcast and very wet. There was thunder storms over night and into the early morning hours. If it dries up a little Seth and I will be out working in the garden, it is coming a long nicely except for the cucumbers. I think Amy and I will be buying some plants to put in, in place of the seeds we planted. I'll get a photo of the garden today if the weather clear up some.
> 
> today's coffee and a neat idea for this that want a picnic table but have limited space.
> 
> Healing energy going out to those in need and Hugs to all.


Interesting picnic table idea! Love the coffee and it's past time for lunch so I'm hungry!!
Glad to see you back more often. Hi to Seth!
Junek


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jknappva said:


> It sure sounds as if you're doing great. I know you'll enjoy swimming...is this the first time since your operation?
> Thank you for the picture of the lovely view of your garden. It's always a pleasure to see it.
> Junek


Yes it is, hope I can still remember how to swim. xx


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you Gwen, although at the moment we have 3 crows, 2 magpies and 3 squirrels fighting over some food. X


The duck eggs have hatched that were laid back by our pond. One of my neighbors down the hall has a bird feeder she fills daily. The last few days Mama and Daddy duck have taken the 7 duckling twice a day by my windows to forage for dropped bird seed. I hope the heron doesn't come back. A few years ago, only 3 of 14 ducklings survived more than a month.
Junek


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Fabulous photos, Kate. I had a lovely tour!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> Managed to e-mail myself some of the holiday photos from the laptop as it wouldn't send them to KTP for some reason known only to itself. :roll: I'll send these 2 at a time.


thank you, Kate for sharing your holiday pictures. They're all so lovely. It looks as if you had beautiful weather.
Junek


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> I have just read the news flash warning from down Surrey way
> Watch out the purple flash is on the move again 😜
> Sonja


 :XD:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jknappva said:


> Hope the diverticulitis is soon only a memory. My son was one of the few unlucky ones who had to have surgery for his several years ago.
> It's really a trial for those who have attacks.
> Junek


Nasty. I do find I it limits me


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend, where it is overcast and very wet. There was thunder storms over night and into the early morning hours. If it dries up a little Seth and I will be out working in the garden, it is coming a long nicely except for the cucumbers. I think Amy and I will be buying some plants to put in, in place of the seeds we planted. I'll get a photo of the garden today if the weather clear up some.
> 
> today's coffee and a neat idea for this that want a picnic table but have limited space.
> 
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> These are so adorable. There is a lucky baby or two out there for sure.


Thank you Gwen


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Managed to e-mail myself some of the holiday photos from the laptop as it wouldn't send them to KTP for some reason known only to itself. :roll: I'll send these 2 at a time.


Great pictures Kate I'm soooo jealous always wanted to go to Pompeii ever since I watched a documentary about it years ago 
Sonja


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

DARALENE, It is good to hear Mom is going home but might be good idea to get all the ducks in a row with Sisters as to home care. It sounds as if she is going to need it. When Mom was discharged it was because the insurance had run out. I got hospice on board as I had already been told Mom was terminal. An aide came in five days a week for Mom's bath and bed linens, a nurse came once a day or several times a week for her vitals, and a Nurse Practitioner came once a month, which gave me access to Meds Mom needed without having to subject moving her to office. You take care of yourself, sweetie, as I know how tiring it can be running between two homes. We are all praying for you and love you.
JOSEPHINE, It looks like you all had a great time and I absolutely love your outfit. Very becoming for our Purple. Thanks for sharing with us.
Oh, JULIE, I sure hope you can save Bronwyn's shrug. That is such a beautiful pattern. I just finished crocheting Gerry a shawl and it was the most confusing directions I have ever had to muddle through, so I can truly empathize.
MELODY, I hope you are reading along, sweetie and each day is better than the day before.
Well my little grandyorkie has finally curled up here beside me. Maybe she will take a nap. She has been barking up a storm at our two calicos and they are scared to death. They will probably spend the whole week under our bed and it will take me another week to get them out. HA HA.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh Josephine, the boys picture is just precious. Jim says that is how I drive...with my eyes closed.

SAM, I am doing the same thing you are doing today...nothing. This is my third day of heating pad and Tylenol. Maybe by tomorrow...It is some better but a ways to go to make the trip to Jackson. Oh goody, a graduation party. What fun. Give Lexi a big hug and congrats from Auntie Betty.

VA SHARON, Just getting the packing out makes you feel so much better. Each day will get better than the day before but we are here for you. Big ((((((HUG)))))).


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Creative Chaos group here this morning and I'm off to physio after lunch. Walking ok around the house and just using a walking stick outside. Am beginning to do the stairs both up and down, but need to hold onto the bannister. I feel I'm doing ok as it was a month ago today I'm had my op.
> 
> Here's a photo l took looking out of the lounge window yesterday evening.
> 
> Healing vibes and hugs to all.


 So glad you're improving. Your garden is beautiful, as always.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have not had much time to knit today- what with going out- but this is what I have reached so far on the shrug.
> 
> Edit: I need to reach about 70 cm's before doing the second cuff.


You're moving right along.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This is what I've been making with odd balls of yarn I had lying around


Really very pretty.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Oh Josephine, the boys picture is just precious. Jim says that is how I drive...with my eyes closed.
> 
> SAM, I am doing the same thing you are doing today...nothing. This is my third day of heating pad and Tylenol. Maybe by tomorrow...It is some better but a ways to go to make the trip to Jackson. Oh goody, a graduation party. What fun. Give Lexi a big hug and congrats from Auntie Betty.
> 
> VA SHARON, Just getting the packing out makes you feel so much better. Each day will get better than the day before but we are here for you. Big ((((((HUG)))))).


Hi Betty, the one with HER eyes closed is LM2. Unfortunately her hair hasn't grown much yet and she looks like a boy :roll:


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a photo l took looking out of the lounge window yesterday evening.
> 
> So lovely, Josephine!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Morning Julie, sleep well! We're just about to go and see Caitlin....can't wait! This is a studio portrait that they had done....look at those chubby cheeks!


What an adorable baby.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

budasha said:


> So glad you're improving. Your garden is beautiful, as always.


Thank you, it's all Mr Ps work. Xx


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jknappva said:


> My sister and her DH went to the Outer Banks to their beach house over the weekend. So, of course, she has pictures of the Corolla Wild horses. And, of course, I'm sharing them.
> After all the dreariness of last week, we had a beautiful weekend even with a brief storm Sat. afternoon.
> Junek


I always love to see the pictures of the horses. Not often we see them frolicking in the water.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

KateB said:


> Morning Julie, sleep well! We're just about to go and see Caitlin....can't wait! This is a studio portrait that they had done....look at those chubby cheeks!


Sweet hands and what a great head of hair! A little sleeping angel.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

DARALENE, This is great news to hear that Mom is going home because she is better. She was and is a beautiful woman and you look a lot like her. She is lucky to have three daughters who love her and are there for her when she needs them. I am so concerned about you running yourself down though and know you have a lot of major medical issues yourself. We do what we must do though, don't we and praying God will give you strength and endurance, dear friend.

CAREN, You go girl. Chillin is wonderful in my book. All you do for your family, you deserve some chillin time.

PATOCENIZO, Congratulations on your childrens accomplishments. I know you are filled with pride, as you should be.

Linda, a rainy day sounds like soup and cornbread and a good book or knitting or handwork of your choosing.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend, where it is overcast and very wet. There was thunder storms over night and into the early morning hours. If it dries up a little Seth and I will be out working in the garden, it is coming a long nicely except for the cucumbers. I think Amy and I will be buying some plants to put in, in place of the seeds we planted. I'll get a photo of the garden today if the weather clear up some.
> 
> today's coffee and a neat idea for this that want a picnic table but have limited space.
> 
> Healing energy going out to those in need and Hugs to all.


That's such a great idea for a picnic table. Just the thing if you have limited space. Go for it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jknappva said:


> They're darling, Sonja. I'm working on the last pair of socks for Christmas, thank goodness....they're made with worsted weight...I think in Great Britain, it would be DK. I'm not fond of making socks with this heavier yarn but that's what was requested. Now on to a couple of cowls and fingerless mitts for gifts. One of these days, I'll make something else for myself!!
> Hugs to everyone,
> Junek


Thank you June I think I will have to get a move on starting my knitting for Christmas everybody else has already started . I am just going to do what I did last year . I knit what I liked and everything was taken by someone even the items I knit for myself . So this year I'm just going to knit more and whatever is left will be for me 😄


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon. Just back from seeing the physio minus the crutches. She is p,eased wiyh what I am doing, I can now go swimming and walk as much as I feel able. It's a month ago today since the op. Knee is bending and steaightening fine and I can do the stairs. Now where have they hidden my roller skates? X


So glad for you wonderful recovery!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Really very pretty.


Thank you Liz


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon. Just back from seeing the physio minus the crutches. She is p,eased wiyh what I am doing, I can now go swimming and walk as much as I feel able. It's a month ago today since the op. Knee is bending and steaightening fine and I can do the stairs. Now where have they hidden my roller skates? X


Good news :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend, where it is overcast and very wet. There was thunder storms over night and into the early morning hours. If it dries up a little Seth and I will be out working in the garden, it is coming a long nicely except for the cucumbers. I think Amy and I will be buying some plants to put in, in place of the seeds we planted. I'll get a photo of the garden today if the weather clear up some.
> 
> today's coffee and a neat idea for this that want a picnic table but have limited space.
> 
> Healing energy going out to those in need and Hugs to all.


Nice to see things coming back to the usual, Caren- Breakfast coffee with you is always welcome! 
Sorry you lost your cucumbers- did it get too cold for them?


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hey with all you super cooks here I'm hoping someone can help me. I couldn't resist purchasing some lovely pork chops the other day however I have not been successful cooking pork chops so that they are moist. I can not swallow the dry porkchops that I've fixed, Does anyone have a fail proof recipe that is simple for a moist pork chop,


I have rather good luck just seasoning them with seasoned salt and pepper and grilling them in a George Foreman type grill; a panini grill would work too. Over-cooking them will dry them out.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kate, Caitlyn's portrait is beautiful,Moshe hardly looks like at newborn with all that hair.

Julie, I'm glad you enjoyed your outing. Your shrug is going to be lovely, what a pretty Lacey pattern.

Sonja, you always make the cutest baby things.

Heather, I hope they soon get all sorted out with your poor niece, so worrying when you are unsure what is causing this.

Nicho, have a great visit with your friend, I'm sure your nursing abilities will do just fine. What a great vacation you are planning. Except for LA, I've not visited any of those areas, maybe someday.

Well, I'm still many pages behind & thought I would have a quick catch up but DH won't be in for lunch for a couple of hrs later than usual as the boys are helping him mix grass seed so I have time to wash my floors before they come back so better get at it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> ...
> JULIE, Your Guernsey is going to be gorgeous. I just love the color. Ringo looks so healthy and happy. I know you are so happy to have the fence up now.
> ...
> SAM, MARGARET, JULIE, Thank you so much for all your hard work in preparing our opening. It is always so much fun going through the recipes, copying, pasting, and saving to file. I always read the summary that Margaret, Kate, and Julie work on and always find I have missed something.
> ...


Betty, I am sorry you put your back out so badly, and hurt your leg even more. And yet you will still be there to help your girls. We all wish you would take it easier with the housework, I suspect, but I also reckon you will not change.
Looking forward to your photos when you are able.
Thank you for the compliments on the Guernsey
Ringo asks to go out many times a day- often I think just because he can. Not that that is a problem- except for the chill draught when the door is open when he comes back in- nice if he could learn to close it after him!
Praying that you will be back in the pink as Sam puts it soon.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Managed to e-mail myself some of the holiday photos from the laptop as it wouldn't send them to KTP for some reason known only to itself. :roll: I'll send these 2 at a time.


Great pictures Kate. Looks like the weather was great too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Great news about the knee. However no roller skating allowed until you have written permission from the Dr. , physio, Mr P , the insurance company, a psychiatrist, counsellor, the police, fire and ambulance services, children, grandchildren, in laws, out laws , the WI and all your friends iNcluding those on here!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup: ;-)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I really think I love this stitch better than the one you initially started.


It is more lacy IMO.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

MARGARET, Isn't it amazing how far the ultrasounds have come? It just blows my mind how one can now know what their baby is going to look like before it is born.

GWEN, A squash from your garden? Wait until I tell Jim. Allyson brought a big tomato over yesterday and told her Dad that she had picked it off her plant. She told him before she left that she had bought it from the store. HA HA. I love squash any way it is cooked.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Lovely photos Kate. Looks like you had a great time.


They are terrific photos- I don't suppose I will get back to the northern hemisphere- so armchair travel becomes necessary as the only way possible!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Betty, I am sorry you put your back out so badly, and hurt your leg even more. And yet you will still be there to help your girls. We all wish you would take it easier with the housework, I suspect, but I also reckon you will not change.
> Looking forward to your photos when you are able.
> Thank you for the compliments on the Guernsey
> Ringo asks to go out many times a day- often I think just because he can. Not that that is a problem- except for the chill draught when the door is open when he comes back in- nice if he could learn to close it after him!
> Praying that you will be back in the pink as Sam puts it soon.


I'm the opposite Julie I want the dog to learn to open the door 
When she wants to go out into the garden she sits there knocking on the door with her paw


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> The pattern is really lovely. I'm sure Bronwen will love it.
> Junek


I think that she must, seeing as how she had also suggested this one.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> DARALENE, It is good to hear Mom is going home but might be good idea to get all the ducks in a row with Sisters as to home care. It sounds as if she is going to need it. When Mom was discharged it was because the insurance had run out. I got hospice on board as I had already been told Mom was terminal. An aide came in five days a week for Mom's bath and bed linens, a nurse came once a day or several times a week for her vitals, and a Nurse Practitioner came once a month, which gave me access to Meds Mom needed without having to subject moving her to office. You take care of yourself, sweetie, as I know how tiring it can be running between two homes. We are all praying for you and love you.
> JOSEPHINE, It looks like you all had a great time and I absolutely love your outfit. Very becoming for our Purple. Thanks for sharing with us.
> Oh, JULIE, I sure hope you can save Bronwyn's shrug. That is such a beautiful pattern. I just finished crocheting Gerry a shawl and it was the most confusing directions I have ever had to muddle through, so I can truly empathize.
> MELODY, I hope you are reading along, sweetie and each day is better than the day before.
> Well my little grandyorkie has finally curled up here beside me. Maybe she will take a nap. She has been barking up a storm at our two calicos and they are scared to death. They will probably spend the whole week under our bed and it will take me another week to get them out. HA HA.


I am back making the one I knitted for the DGD, years ago- but I have enlarged it from a 10 year-old size. 
I am sorry you also had difficulty with instructions


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> You're moving right along.


Able to work on it, except when actually typing, while I catch up with the two Parties!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

GWEN, Congratulations on your good news. Another wedding. What a romantic and sweet way to propose.

HEATHER, Prayers for your DN. Hope they find what is causing the seizures and she is able to show her cow. I have never been to a rodeo or the cattle judging but always
wanted to.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kate, Caitlyn's portrait is beautiful,Moshe hardly looks like at newborn with all that hair.
> 
> Julie, I'm glad you enjoyed your outing. Your shrug is going to be lovely, what a pretty Lacey pattern.
> 
> ...


Thank you Bonnie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm the opposite Julie I want the dog to learn to open the door
> When she wants to go out into the garden she sits there knocking on the door with her paw


If I just gently push the door to, he will open it! I don't mind getting up when he scrapes his claws on the glass- it is good to move around when sitting for a long time. Just with our time of year it lets the cold in, obviously when open!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Sonja and Julie, just beautiful knitting. I love both patterns. I love the color you are using, Sonja. Julie, I couldn't make out the color of yours?

Jeanette, Would you believe I finally got in the Zatar I ordered several months ago from Amazon.

Kaye Jo, Now see, all of you (Bonnie, Sonja, etc) work so hard. Why can I not do the same without hurting? It is so frustrating. I will try again next week to take a room a day. I want to get the three closets that I have all my stash in Cleaned out. It just sits here waiting and I sit here being frustrated.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

It is a dusky pink, Betty.



Bulldog said:


> Sonja and Julie, just beautiful knitting. I love both patterns. I love the color you are using, Sonja. Julie, I couldn't make out the color of yours?
> 
> Jeanette, Would you believe I finally got in the Zatar I ordered several months ago from Amazon.
> 
> Kaye Jo, Now see, all of you (Bonnie, Sonja, etc) work so hard. Why can I not do the same without hurting? It is so frustrating. I will try again next week to take a room a day. I want to get the three closets that I have all my stash in Cleaned out. It just sits here waiting and I sit here being frustrated.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

JOYCE, Prayers of healing being lifted up for Judy.

CAREN, Will you starch the snowflakes when finished. A hundred is a lot, depending on how small the thread is and how fast they work up. Missed you.

DARALENE, I am so sorry you have been suffering with migraines while everything with Mom and DH was going on. But as Jeanette said, stress and seasonal allergies can precipitate a lot. Glad you are resting. 

SONJA, I have already forgotten where you said you got your beautiful stitch from.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Sonja and Julie, just beautiful knitting. I love both patterns. I love the color you are using, Sonja. Julie, I couldn't make out the color of yours?
> 
> Jeanette, Would you believe I finally got in the Zatar I ordered several months ago from Amazon.
> 
> Kaye Jo, Now see, all of you (Bonnie, Sonja, etc) work so hard. Why can I not do the same without hurting? It is so frustrating. I will try again next week to take a room a day. I want to get the three closets that I have all my stash in Cleaned out. It just sits here waiting and I sit here being frustrated.


I'll be anxious to hear how the purchased za'atar is...I bought one bag that was in the Indian grocery store and it was basically thyme wild thyme. I still love the recipe that was a blend of many spices that I made for last year's KAP. That''s why I'm anxious to make up my own curry spices for some chicken later this week.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> JOYCE, Prayers of healing being lifted up for Judy.
> 
> CAREN, Will you starch the snowflakes when finished. A hundred is a lot, depending on how small the thread is and how fast they work up. Missed you.
> 
> ...


Knithit.com


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

KATE, Caitlyn is a gorgeous baby. Such pretty dark hair.

JOY, I am so glad you got to go on your trip. I always wanted to go to Charleston.

JUNE, dear heart, beautiful horses and awesome photography.

DENISE, I am excited for you and the travels you are planning. Go everytime you can as there will come a time when you may not be able to and have to rely on memories.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

KATE, Beautiful photos. Thank you for letting us travel through your pictures.

Josephine, Mr P is to be commended. He works so hard to give you a beautiful garden/yard to gaze upon. Oh dear, now that you have the go ahead there will be no stopping you now. You have certainly recovered beautifully from your knee replacement. I know you have had some rough times but you are not one to complain.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

One more picture of the Wild Horses.... this one was posted on FB from the Wild Horses of Corolla Foundation. Too beautiful not to share!
junek


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Beautiful, June.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Beautiful, June.


Agreed.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Just beautiful, June.

Jeanette, would you mind posting your recipe for Zatar (I know I am misspelling it)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

now if you are really wanting to learn how to crochet here is something to crochet and practice on. --- sam

http://freevintagecrochet.com/crochet-pattern/bedspread-patterns


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

calling all quilters - free pattern. --- sam

http://www.purlbee.com/2015/06/08/tiny-tile-quilt/?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_term=PS%20Recipients&utm_campaign=2015-06-08%3A%20Our%20Absolutely%20Gorgeous%20Tiny%20Tile%20Quilt%3A%20Get%20the%20Free%20Pattern%21


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Got to body surf at Isle of Palms beach this morning. Sweet. Visited with my twin, had lunch and then we napped. Going to niece's for dinner.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Beautiful, June.


It is . Thank you.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Hello, all--still around! Just busy. 

Thanks to all for the lovely photos, knitting and otherwise; it's also great to hear the good news of those who are healing well.

I realized my GD#2 (GC#3) will be 2 on Friday, and her sister 5 months old the same day. Good grief. Time flies!

My new design seems to be coming along well; it's almost to the point where I have to decide what to do next...but I have a couple different things in mind and don't know yet! :roll: 

Last night DD brought me a gift--a cactus from a friend of hers--which is the same kind I had before (that got too big, fell over, and died), so I'm excited about that. I have to buy a pot to put it in, though, as I have nothing here that will do the job! So we're off to do that. I'll try to remember to get a picture when I get it set up.

Hugs, blessings, and healing thoughts for all in need.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely Josephine - very quiet and restful. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Creative Chaos group here this morning and I'm off to physio after lunch. Walking ok around the house and just using a walking stick outside. Am beginning to do the stairs both up and down, but need to hold onto the bannister. I feel I'm doing ok as it was a month ago today I'm had my op.
> 
> Here's a photo l took looking out of the lounge window yesterday evening.
> 
> Healing vibes and hugs to all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely Julie - really like the pattern. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I have not had much time to knit today- what with going out- but this is what I have reached so far on the shrug.
> 
> Edit: I need to reach about 70 cm's before doing the second cuff.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is lovely Julie - really like the pattern. --- sam


Thanks Sam!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are super great Sonja - love the shorts pants using the sweater pattern. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> This is what I've been making with odd balls of yarn I had lying around


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> lovely Josephine - very quiet and restful. --- sam


Thank you Sam, Mr P has been working hard clearing a lot inthe gardrn, but it is really looking good now. Lots of cottage gardrn flowers coming up. Also lots of wildlife visiting the garden ..


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh my goodness - is she precious or what? fantastic picture. --- sam



KateB said:


> Morning Julie, sleep well! We're just about to go and see Caitlin....can't wait! This is a studio portrait that they had done....look at those chubby cheeks!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have a lovely trip nicho - sounds as though you are enjoying you retirement. --- sam



nicho said:


> Hi everyone. Just popping to say Hi even though most people are probably asleep right now. Have been missing in action again!! No real reason - just busy. Have been spending a lot of time doing research for our trip. Problem is that the more you research, the more wonderful places you find to explore and we don't have time to do it all! I'll be asking for advice from locals on here before we finalise our plans. At the moment we have allowed two weeks for New Hampshire, Vermont and upstate New York ( and hoping we won't miss the fall colours but I think we will be too late for the best of them) and then 2 more weeks for Charleston/Savannah/Atlanta before a rest in LA to catch up with friends on the way home. Very excited! I love the planning part of a trip almost as much as the real thing! If anyone has any suggestions for must see places on our trip, I'd love to hear your suggestions.
> 
> Margaret, loved the early scans of your grandchild. How exciting this must be for you.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

aren't they beautiful - thanks for sharing june. --- sam



jknappva said:


> My sister and her DH went to the Outer Banks to their beach house over the weekend. So, of course, she has pictures of the Corolla Wild horses. And, of course, I'm sharing them.
> After all the dreariness of last week, we had a beautiful weekend even with a brief storm Sat. afternoon.
> Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Got to body surf at Isle of Palms beach this morning. Sweet. Visited with my twin, had lunch and then we napped. Going to niece's for dinner.


sounds like you're having fun. Glad you had time to rest!
Junek


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Cathy hope you find a physio tomorrow for that chat . Don't they do physio while your mum is still in bed , just to keep the muscles in the legs from becoming weak ?
> Sonja


Yep, that is exactly what they told me would happen... but it hasnt happened. :-( I will definately be hunting down a physio today.! I am on a mission at the hospital today.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yep, that is exactly what they told me would happen... but it hasnt happened. :-( I will definately be hunting down a physio today.! I am on a mission at the hospital today.


Good luck!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Good morning everyone... I am having a cuppa with you all before I head off to the hospital. Woke up early this morn, I didnt sleep so well. Goodness knows why!! (lol) Could be stress? :shock: 

Betty, it sound like you have been overdoing it again. Please take things slower and look after yourself. 

Purple.... Yay, no crutches and you are allowed in the pool! Well done.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Good luck!


Thanks, we also have the aged care assessment today to get paperwork and whatever to start the ball rolling for transition care. Could be interesting....

DS picked up DD and Serena and came to the hospital yesterday... it was nice all of us together. Serena ate the left overs of mums mushy hot meal. LOL. She is so cute. I am missing her heaps as I just havent had time to have her lately.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jknappva said:


> thank you, Kate for sharing your holiday pictures. They're all so lovely. It looks as if you had beautiful weather.
> Junek


From me too... :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I'm the opposite Julie I want the dog to learn to open the door
> When she wants to go out into the garden she sits there knocking on the door with her paw


 :thumbup: And mine just stands at the door assuming I can read his mind and appear so the door will open. Silly dog.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Got to body surf at Isle of Palms beach this morning. Sweet. Visited with my twin, had lunch and then we napped. Going to niece's for dinner.


Wonderful...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> now if you are really wanting to learn how to crochet here is something to crochet and practice on. --- sam
> 
> http://freevintagecrochet.com/crochet-pattern/bedspread-patterns


Thanks for this and also the bedspread site. Have done bedspreads before but I find they are very heavy.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Got to body surf at Isle of Palms beach this morning. Sweet. Visited with my twin, had lunch and then we napped. Going to niece's for dinner.


Sounds like you are having a great day.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sonja and Julie...Love your knits. It is so much fun seeing what others are doing. I am continuing to plug away at baby sweaters for our mission project. It seems this year is all about using up other people's leftover balls of yarn. The sweaters look nice and will certainly get used.

Daralene...I hope you begin feeling better soon.

Caren...That was an interesting picnic table and so compact. Enjoy your time with Seth. 

I am caught up and now need to head to bed.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

June, great photos as always, your sister sure has an eye for what will be da great picture

Kate, thanks for sharing your vacation with us. 

Purple, lovely garden & great that you can throw away the crutches & get to swim again.

Betty, you really have to slow down with the housework a little, no point in hurting your back & keg just to get it done, it will wait, I know, lol.
I think you have a few years on Kaye, Sonja & I so you shouldn't think you have to keep up. When we get to be 69? I'm sure we will have slowed lots. 

Caren, that picnic table is a great idea, I have also seen one that converts from a bench to a table that looks great.

I'm finally holding down the couch for a little while. I told DH sometime in like an attention-deficit child, I start to do one thing & get distracted to 23 other things, I went out this morning to water some pots & ended up going to the garden to plant a lonely tomatoe plant that DS didn't want, decided I needed to water the tomatoes but I should weed first, ended up running the tiller between the rows, 3 hrs later I came back to the house, good grief.
I got the floors vacuumed & washed this afternoon, between the sand & spilled juice I couldn't stand to walk around the house in bare feet another minute.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Desert Joy, sounds like you are having a great visit with your sister.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks, we also have the aged care assessment today to get paperwork and whatever to start the ball rolling for transition care. Could be interesting....
> 
> DS picked up DD and Serena and came to the hospital yesterday... it was nice all of us together. Serena ate the left overs of mums mushy hot meal. LOL. She is so cute. I am missing her heaps as I just havent had time to have her lately.


As I said, Good Luck! You just can't be there as much as you need to be for Mum at the moment, and be there for Serena, that is good everyone was at the hospital.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks, Pacer!


pacer said:


> Sonja and Julie...Love your knits. It is so much fun seeing what others are doing. I am continuing to plug away at baby sweaters for our mission project. It seems this year is all about using up other people's leftover balls of yarn. The sweaters look nice and will certainly get used.
> 
> Daralene...I hope you begin feeling better soon.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

maybe you could take up inline skating. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Thank you Martina that really made me laugh. I am going to print it outand keep it in my notebook. Xxxxx


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I do like that lounge window - love the way it opens the entire room to the outdoors. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Thank you, it's all Mr Ps work. Xx


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

knithit.com --- sam



Bulldog said:


> JOYCE, Prayers of healing being lifted up for Judy.
> 
> CAREN, Will you starch the snowflakes when finished. A hundred is a lot, depending on how small the thread is and how fast they work up. Missed you.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely june - thanks so much for sharing. --- sam



jknappva said:


> One more picture of the Wild Horses.... this one was posted on FB from the Wild Horses of Corolla Foundation. Too beautiful not to share!
> junek


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds like you are having a great time - yeah for joy. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Got to body surf at Isle of Palms beach this morning. Sweet. Visited with my twin, had lunch and then we napped. Going to niece's for dinner.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wildlife in the form of --------? --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Thank you Sam, Mr P has been working hard clearing a lot inthe gardrn, but it is really looking good now. Lots of cottage gardrn flowers coming up. Also lots of wildlife visiting the garden ..


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

I am having the time of my life. Lovely dinner. My niece and nephew have moved to an 1881 historic Charleston home and are fixing it up so beautifully. Their business is Sam Furr Architect and they design homes built on Kiawah Island. 
So they have such vision and creative artistry. We also had their son, Sam Neill and girlfriend Madeline, and Jim, my nephew. A pleasure to introduce my friend to such a happy family.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

maybe we should all go visit Julie and see the sights. --- sam

http://www.ba-bamail.com/content.aspx?emailid=15851&memberid=982839


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Just sent a response and it must have got lost somewhere. Hugs to all.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Just beautiful, June.
> 
> Jeanette, would you mind posting your recipe for Zatar (I know I am misspelling it)


I'll post it tomorrow.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> maybe we should all go visit Julie and see the sights. --- sam
> 
> http://www.ba-bamail.com/content.aspx?emailid=15851&memberid=982839


Wow, amazing pictures!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> maybe we should all go visit Julie and see the sights. --- sam
> 
> http://www.ba-bamail.com/content.aspx?emailid=15851&memberid=982839


Just one further comment- they overlooked Stewart Island! There is only about 400 people living there, but Prince Harry did visit when he was here last month- would be great to see anyone that could make it over!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon. Just back from seeing the physio minus the crutches. She is p,eased wiyh what I am doing, I can now go swimming and walk as much as I feel able. It's a month ago today since the op. Knee is bending and steaightening fine and I can do the stairs. Now where have they hidden my roller skates? X


Yeah! Really good progress indeed.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well the Brownies in oranges were a great success. Vicky said that Dad kept laughing at my niece for wanting Brownies- and then proceeded to eat 3!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well the Brownies in oranges were a great success. Vicky said that Dad kept laughing at my niece for wanting Brownies- and then proceeded to eat 3!


Was this while they were away?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you Gwen, although at the moment we have 3 crows, 2 magpies and 3 squirrels fighting over some food. X


Maybe not so peaceful then. And who would like to see win the war?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Managed to e-mail myself some of the holiday photos from the laptop as it wouldn't send them to KTP for some reason known only to itself. :roll: I'll send these 2 at a time.


They look good- wonder how long till the tower falls over? Looks more of a lean than when i saw it 40 years ago-it is continuing to lean more isn't it? or is just my memory


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> I am having the time of my life. Lovely dinner. My niece and nephew have moved to an 1881 historic Charleston home and are fixing it up so beautifully. Their business is Sam Furr Architect and they design homes built on Kiawah Island.
> So they have such vision and creative artistry. We also had their son, Sam Neill and girlfriend Madeline, and Jim, my nephew. A pleasure to introduce my friend to such a happy family.


I am so pleased you are having a wonderful time :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

thewren said:


> maybe we should all go visit Julie and see the sights. --- sam
> 
> http://www.ba-bamail.com/content.aspx?emailid=15851&memberid=982839


Beautiful! Can I come?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Beautiful! Can I come?


You would be most welcome!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Sonja and Julie, just beautiful knitting. I love both patterns. I love the color you are using, Sonja. Julie, I couldn't make out the color of yours?
> 
> Jeanette, Would you believe I finally got in the Zatar I ordered several months ago from Amazon.
> 
> Kaye Jo, Now see, all of you (Bonnie, Sonja, etc) work so hard. Why can I not do the same without hurting? It is so frustrating. I will try again next week to take a room a day. I want to get the three closets that I have all my stash in Cleaned out. It just sits here waiting and I sit here being frustrated.


Betty to me you are the ones who never stops- listen to your body. It wants you to rest. House work really isn't so important that you knock yourself out for days to get it done. You aren't as young as you used to be so don't go doing things like moving heavy furniture-especially alone. No way would I do that and I am younger than you and with no other issues limiting me either. Or aiming at a spotless house- and feeling guilty when you don't achieve it. If I cleaned a room a day I think my husband and I would wonder what was wrong with me. If you can't do it you can't do it. You are going to do yourself a serious injury at the rate you are going- and how is your leg meant to recover if you keep stressing it out?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks, we also have the aged care assessment today to get paperwork and whatever to start the ball rolling for transition care. Could be interesting....
> 
> DS picked up DD and Serena and came to the hospital yesterday... it was nice all of us together. Serena ate the left overs of mums mushy hot meal. LOL. She is so cute. I am missing her heaps as I just havent had time to have her lately.


You have been otherwise occupied haven't you? SO it is nice to see her. And always nice for the whole family to catch up-even if it is a hospital.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> I am having the time of my life. Lovely dinner. My niece and nephew have moved to an 1881 historic Charleston home and are fixing it up so beautifully. Their business is Sam Furr Architect and they design homes built on Kiawah Island.
> So they have such vision and creative artistry. We also had their son, Sam Neill and girlfriend Madeline, and Jim, my nephew. A pleasure to introduce my friend to such a happy family.


Glad your enjoying it so much and catching up with family members as well.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Got to body surf at Isle of Palms beach this morning. Sweet. Visited with my twin, had lunch and then we napped. Going to niece's for dinner.


So glad you are having a good time. :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yep, that is exactly what they told me would happen... but it hasnt happened. :-( I will definately be hunting down a physio today.! I am on a mission at the hospital today.


Hope your mission is successful.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> They look good- wonder how long till the tower falls over? Looks more of a lean than when i saw it 40 years ago-it is continuing to lean more isn't it? or is just my memory


They have underpinned the foundations in the last few years as it was threatening to collapse, and it has actually straightened up by 2cm! However they have decided that they don't ever want it to straighten up completely as it's too much of a tourist attraction.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> maybe you could take up inline skating. --- sam


GS2 has a pair of those :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> wildlife in the form of --------? --- sam


20 species of birds, dragonfliy, bats, frogs, toads, newts, mice, squirrel, hedgehog, fox, deer and badger


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Meeting up with the coven this morning and then off for a swim :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Healing vibes and hugs to all. Catch you later x


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, loved the pics of New Zealand. Thank you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> They have underpinned the foundations in the last few years as it was threatening to collapse, and it has actually straightened up by 2cm! However they have decided that they don't ever want it to straighten up completely as it's too much of a tourist attraction.


How many go to Pisa only to see the tower? And how many would go to see a tower that used to lean? SOunds like a sound economic decision if the tower can be made safe.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> How many go to Pisa only to see the tower? And how many would go to see a tower that used to lean? SOunds like a sound economic decision if the tower can be made safe.


Exactly! It is safe again and has been recently reopened for people to climb to the top....we didn't have time to do so, but, truth be told, I wouldn't have gone up anyway! :shock:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Another photo of Caitlin, this time wearing some of Gran's knitting!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Meeting up with the coven this morning and then off for a swim :thumbup:


The first one?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Another photo of Caitlin, this time wearing some of Gran's knitting!


She is so beautiful, Kate!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Another photo of Caitlin, this time wearing some of Gran's knitting!


Lovely girl and jumper- of course in theory she is a summer baby isn't she? BUt a bit more call there for warmer clothes than inour summers.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KateB said:


> Another photo of Caitlin, this time wearing some of Gran's knitting!


Awww and Grans knitting is lovely :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Caren sending lots of love and hugs to you and Amy xx


Hi Josephine! Sending you love and hugs in return. I will be sure to tell Amy when she gets home from work. 
Glad your knee is healing nicely, hopefully yo will be able to get back into the pool soon. xx


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Another photo of Caitlin, this time wearing some of Gran's knitting!


Caitlin is such a sweetie, love the dark hair. Nice to see her wearing some of your knitting. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just one further comment- they overlooked Stewart Island! There is only about 400 people living there, but Prince Harry did visit when he was here last month- would be great to see anyone that could make it over!


Every photo was more beautiful than the one before.....lovely scenery!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> Another photo of Caitlin, this time wearing some of Gran's knitting!


Another darling grandchild! Isn't it great that you now have a grand-daughter as well as a grandson!?
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from an overcast drizzly Great Bend.I am now posting from a new house. I no longer have my farm. I am very glad to have Amy (Allykat1198) as a friend.

Today's coffee and a view of part of the back of where i am living now. 

Healing energy to those in need HUGS to all!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Managed to e-mail myself some of the holiday photos from the laptop as it wouldn't send them to KTP for some reason known only to itself. :roll: I'll send these 2 at a time.


Love your photos thanks for sharing. When I went on a Mediterranean cruise I went to Herculaneum instead of Pompeii. One day I would love to go back and spend more time looking around. 
Sometimes the photos if taken with an iPhone or iPad are in a format too large for KP to accept, the reason I can no longer send photos from my phone and only sometimes can send from my iPad. According to Apple that is the reason.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Your breakfast and new home both look good. Are you settling in ok?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from an overcast drizzly Great Bend.I am now posting from a new house. I no longer have my farm. I am very glad to have Amy (Allykat1198) as a friend.
> 
> Today's coffee and a view of part of the back of where i am living now.
> 
> Healing energy to those in need HUGS to all!!!!!!!!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yeay Caren is back with coffee for some reason I always say coffee and snack in Swedish in my head when I see your pictures 😄
> Hope you manage to get out int the garden
> Sonja


I get on when I can and post when my iPad/laptop cooperates. I think it is neat you say them in Swedish. It would be net to learn how to one day. Maybe next time I'm over I can meet up with you.
No gardening yet but looks to be clearing up so I might be able to get out there this evening.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Your breakfast and new home both look good. Are you settling in ok?


Thank you! breakfast is gluten free biscuits with sausage patty and tea. Amy is also gluten free, dairy free and so on. I am really learning a lot more, these biscuits are nice and flaky too. I'll get her recipe and post it. 
I am settling in very nicely thank you. Seth is loving it as well when he is here during the day while mum and dad work.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Good morning all.my coffee this morning is out of my knitting cup, which one of my faborite yarn store gave out at Christmas and graham crackers. Not as gourmet and beautiful as Carens. But it will do.
Home today, had the shots in both feet yesterday for the second time and decided to give them a rest today. We aren't busy at work really so home today it is. But plenty to do here.
Wrote a long answer to where we live and our lake area last night and it never appeared. So will try again, my husband and I grew up in the state of North Dakota which borders Canada. We grew up on the border of North Dakota so we say we are from Middle East part of the state, directly to our east is the state of Minneasota. Which again comes up with the twin cities idea, but one is in one state and on in another. Then ninety miles pretty much straight east of us and alittle North is the central part of the state of Minnesota. And that is where our lake is. We are surrounded by lakes. Not much for business, just lakes. Some small hobby farming but lakes. The big Twin Cities of Minneapolis and St Paul Sam talked about are three and half hours from us. There are lakes around there also, and straight North of where we leave is referred to the Northern Minnesota. So when we moved back three years ago, we moved back to our lake, we had lived there for 19 years full time. My husband was not ready to retire and we had lost touch with our life there, so we got an apt and found jobs here in North Dakota right on the border so we were back home near family, friends. So the drive to the lake takes about an hour and half to get there. But for me worth it. That is where my home is and room to walk around and remember my children growing up. Someday we will see it and move closer to where we are now but we just don't know for sure where., life gives us many different things to deal with and for me this last move took a long time to get over, but my blood pressure is now down back to normal, my interest has returned to many things. I kinda like my job, but I think I will have to cut hours. I am sixty and somedays this body just wants to feel older, and now with DH having RA , I want to be the strong one and help him out and keep is spirits up. Will send more pictures, they turned out a little grainery with my iPod but you can see. I always love to see where you all live, it is all wonderful to me. 
Kate that baby girl Si so pretty, gwen wonderful proposal for you SD and Betty slow down. I would love to clean for you all if you would all cook for me. Or grocery shop. 
Dh is struggling, but we are trying to change his diet some and I am pushing for more rest , but yet keeping him busy. This new job is turning out to a blessing. His old job would have killed with all the stress and traveling he was doing. So things work out how they should in time. I am not in charge. Have a good day.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Caren, I hadn't realized you were moving. I hope it is a happy move.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from an overcast drizzly Great Bend.I am now posting from a new house. I no longer have my farm. I am very glad to have Amy (Allykat1198) as a friend.
> 
> Today's coffee and a view of part of the back of where i am living now.
> 
> Healing energy to those in need HUGS to all!!!!!!!!!


That was unexpected for us. Last thing we knew you were doing up a room for your bedroom. Or was that here and not your old house?


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Tell us all about it, Caren the home looks charming and is that a small green house. Looks like a bit yard. I am sure the moving took some time. Off for more coffee and to grab my knitting.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Spider said:


> Good morning all.my coffee this morning is out of my knitting cup, which one of my faborite yarn store gave out at Christmas and graham crackers. Not as gourmet and beautiful as Carens. But it will do.
> Home today, had the shots in both feet yesterday for the second time and decided to give them a rest today. We aren't busy at work really so home today it is. But plenty to do here.
> Wrote a long answer to where we live and our lake area last night and it never appeared. So will try again, my husband and I grew up in the state of North Dakota which borders Canada. We grew up on the border of North Dakota so we say we are from Middle East part of the state, directly to our east is the state of Minneasota. Which again comes up with the twin cities idea, but one is in one state and on in another. Then ninety miles pretty much straight east of us and alittle North is the central part of the state of Minnesota. And that is where our lake is. We are surrounded by lakes. Not much for business, just lakes. Some small hobby farming but lakes. The big Twin Cities of Minneapolis and St Paul Sam talked about are three and half hours from us. There are lakes around there also, and straight North of where we leave is referred to the Northern Minnesota. So when we moved back three years ago, we moved back to our lake, we had lived there for 19 years full time. My husband was not ready to retire and we had lost touch with our life there, so we got an apt and found jobs here in North Dakota right on the border so we were back home near family, friends. So the drive to the lake takes about an hour and half to get there. But for me worth it. That is where my home is and room to walk around and remember my children growing up. Someday we will see it and move closer to where we are now but we just don't know for sure where., life gives us many different things to deal with and for me this last move took a long time to get over, but my blood pressure is now down back to normal, my interest has returned to many things. I kinda like my job, but I think I will have to cut hours. I am sixty and somedays this body just wants to feel older, and now with DH having RA , I want to be the strong one and help him out and keep is spirits up. Will send more pictures, they turned out a little grainery with my iPod but you can see. I always love to see where you all live, it is all wonderful to me.
> Kate that baby girl Si so pretty, gwen wonderful proposal for you SD and Betty slow down. I would love to clean for you all if you would all cook for me. Or grocery shop.
> Dh is struggling, but we are trying to change his diet some and I am pushing for more rest , but yet keeping him busy. This new job is turning out to a blessing. His old job would have killed with all the stress and traveling he was doing. So things work out how they should in time. I am not in charge. Have a good day.


Times like now it's good to you know you are not in charge. And with DHs job more suited tohimyou see why he got this job. Not surprising he is struggling- means a lot of adjustments to make as well as all the pain he is dealing with.
Now I would rather cook than clean- what a shame we are a little to far away to make that work!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Another photo of Caitlin, this time wearing some of Gran's knitting!


Beautiful!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from an overcast drizzly Great Bend.I am now posting from a new house. I no longer have my farm. I am very glad to have Amy (Allykat1198) as a friend.
> 
> Today's coffee and a view of part of the back of where i am living now.
> 
> Healing energy to those in need HUGS to all!!!!!!!!!


I'm glad you have Amy as a friend also....sounds like there's a lot to catch up on. Sad that you no longer have the farm, but glad you are with a friend.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Spider said:


> Good morning all.my coffee this morning is out of my knitting cup, which one of my faborite yarn store gave out at Christmas and graham crackers. Not as gourmet and beautiful as Carens. But it will do.
> Home today, had the shots in both feet yesterday for the second time and decided to give them a rest today. We aren't busy at work really so home today it is. But plenty to do here.
> Wrote a long answer to where we live and our lake area last night and it never appeared. So will try again, my husband and I grew up in the state of North Dakota which borders Canada. We grew up on the border of North Dakota so we say we are from Middle East part of the state, directly to our east is the state of Minneasota. Which again comes up with the twin cities idea, but one is in one state and on in another. Then ninety miles pretty much straight east of us and alittle North is the central part of the state of Minnesota. And that is where our lake is. We are surrounded by lakes. Not much for business, just lakes. Some small hobby farming but lakes. The big Twin Cities of Minneapolis and St Paul Sam talked about are three and half hours from us. There are lakes around there also, and straight North of where we leave is referred to the Northern Minnesota. So when we moved back three years ago, we moved back to our lake, we had lived there for 19 years full time. My husband was not ready to retire and we had lost touch with our life there, so we got an apt and found jobs here in North Dakota right on the border so we were back home near family, friends. So the drive to the lake takes about an hour and half to get there. But for me worth it. That is where my home is and room to walk around and remember my children growing up. Someday we will see it and move closer to where we are now but we just don't know for sure where., life gives us many different things to deal with and for me this last move took a long time to get over, but my blood pressure is now down back to normal, my interest has returned to many things. I kinda like my job, but I think I will have to cut hours. I am sixty and somedays this body just wants to feel older, and now with DH having RA , I want to be the strong one and help him out and keep is spirits up. Will send more pictures, they turned out a little grainery with my iPod but you can see. I always love to see where you all live, it is all wonderful to me.
> Kate that baby girl Si so pretty, gwen wonderful proposal for you SD and Betty slow down. I would love to clean for you all if you would all cook for me. Or grocery shop.
> Dh is struggling, but we are trying to change his diet some and I am pushing for more rest , but yet keeping him busy. This new job is turning out to a blessing. His old job would have killed with all the stress and traveling he was doing. So things work out how they should in time. I am not in charge. Have a good day.


Those spots all look cozy...glad things are working out in some areas; just sorry about your DH's RA diagnosis. Hope that gets better with changes in diet and medication.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi, everyone! I'm not missing just much busier than usual. The past 2 weeks have been pretty much non-stop. We went to Virginia and met with our ham radio group on Fri.-Sun. When we left Lynchburg on Sun. we decided to stop in Staunton to visit friends who live there. We were going to stay for an hour, and ended up staying for 3! When we got back on the road it was 4 o'clock and home was 8 hours away. We decided to stay overnight at a motel and start off fresh in the morning. Glad we did, we were in bed about 8:30 and up at 6 a.m. - home at 2 p.m. on Mon.

On Wed. DD#1 had her surgery - there was more work to do than the Dr. thought, but she came home on Sat. morning and is just taking over-the-counter medication for pain. She is one tough girl. I've had to be her driver, because she isn't allowed to drive until Thursday. 

When I'm not helping Beth, I'm baking. Our church has a booth at the local Dairy Day celebration where we sell bread. Last year we made over $300 and we ran out of bread. So this year we are all trying to make more. I'm catching up on the TP while the first batch for today is baking - I'll have to go pretty soon and get the next 2 loaves ready. I'll stop when I get sick of looking at flour, sugar and baking soda, then start again tomorrow.
I have really been enjoying all the pictures, really brightens up the day for me. Yesterday (Mon) it rained so hard here that I really got worried - it was just before I had to go pick Lili up at day care and I didn't think I'd be able to see to drive. Luckily it stopped before I had to leave and it didn't start again until after I got home. My back yard looks like a lake and we are supposed to get more rain today. A good day to stay in and bake, I guess!

Well, according to my timer, I've gotta go get the next batch of bread ready, so I better get out of my chair - I think I'd rather sit here and knit! Praying for all who are in need and I'll try to keep up between loaves. Love and hugs, Paula


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> DARALENE, This is great news to hear that Mom is going home because she is better. She was and is a beautiful woman and you look a lot like her. She is lucky to have three daughters who love her and are there for her when she needs them. I am so concerned about you running yourself down though and know you have a lot of major medical issues yourself. We do what we must do though, don't we and praying God will give you strength and endurance, dear friend.
> 
> CAREN, You go girl. Chillin is wonderful in my book. All you do for your family, you deserve some chillin time.
> 
> ...


A day off is always nice but strong when one is not used to it.

Daralene Sending you and your family lots of healing thoughts. OH and before I forget again Your mum beautiful, as my dad would have said what a looker!!!!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> That's such a great idea for a picnic table. Just the thing if you have limited space. Go for it.


I am going to pass it along to a few other friends that I know have limited pace. It will make having garden parties easier for them.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Sounds like a good kind of busy! I hope you sale goes well again this year and enjoy your baking. Prayers for your DD for a good recovery. nittergma


Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, everyone! I'm not missing just much busier than usual. The past 2 weeks have been pretty much non-stop. We went to Virginia and met with our ham radio group on Fri.-Sun. When we left Lynchburg on Sun. we decided to stop in Staunton to visit friends who live there. We were going to stay for an hour, and ended up staying for 3! When we got back on the road it was 4 o'clock and home was 8 hours away. We decided to stay overnight at a motel and start off fresh in the morning. Glad we did, we were in bed about 8:30 and up at 6 a.m. - home at 2 p.m. on Mon.
> 
> On Wed. DD#1 had her surgery - there was more work to do than the Dr. thought, but she came home on Sat. morning and is just taking over-the-counter medication for pain. She is one tough girl. I've had to be her driver, because she isn't allowed to drive until Thursday.
> 
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Nice to see things coming back to the usual, Caren- Breakfast coffee with you is always welcome!
> Sorry you lost your cucumbers- did it get too cold for them?


Hello Julie, trying to keep up now things have slowed down a little bit here. The cucumbers never came up so bought seedlings will have to do this year. Still time for other plants like beans, peas and such.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, everyone! I'm not missing just much busier than usual. The past 2 weeks have been pretty much non-stop. We went to Virginia and met with our ham radio group on Fri.-Sun. When we left Lynchburg on Sun. we decided to stop in Staunton to visit friends who live there. We were going to stay for an hour, and ended up staying for 3! When we got back on the road it was 4 o'clock and home was 8 hours away. We decided to stay overnight at a motel and start off fresh in the morning. Glad we did, we were in bed about 8:30 and up at 6 a.m. - home at 2 p.m. on Mon.
> 
> On Wed. DD#1 had her surgery - there was more work to do than the Dr. thought, but she came home on Sat. morning and is just taking over-the-counter medication for pain. She is one tough girl. I've had to be her driver, because she isn't allowed to drive until Thursday.
> 
> ...


Sure sounds busy- glad DD is recovering well.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Great about your new place and new friend. I'm glad things are working out well for you.


NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from an overcast drizzly Great Bend.I am now posting from a new house. I no longer have my farm. I am very glad to have Amy (Allykat1198) as a friend.
> 
> Today's coffee and a view of part of the back of where i am living now.
> 
> Healing energy to those in need HUGS to all!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> JOYCE, Prayers of healing being lifted up for Judy.
> 
> CAREN, Will you starch the snowflakes when finished. A hundred is a lot, depending on how small the thread is and how fast they work up. Missed you.
> 
> ...


I am planning on starching the snowflakes. they work up pretty quickly range from 1-5 inches. I am making my 99 with crochet cotton and some of the larger ones with tatting thread. The ones I lm making for the children will be made from DK yarn. Chrissy has asked for some of hers to be in a very pale blue.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Spider, your place looks lovely!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'll be anxious to hear how the purchased za'atar is...I bought one bag that was in the Indian grocery store and it was basically thyme wild thyme. I still love the recipe that was a blend of many spices that I made for last year's KAP. That''s why I'm anxious to make up my own curry spices for some chicken later this week.


The z'tar was amazing everyone loved it. It is disappointing when you buy a spice that isn't at all what you expect it to be. If the curry works out for you will you be sharing what you used. :-D :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> now if you are really wanting to learn how to crochet here is something to crochet and practice on. --- sam
> 
> http://freevintagecrochet.com/crochet-pattern/bedspread-patterns[/quote
> 
> I thought my first mil to crochet, i told here to pick a pattern and I'd teach her how. To my surprise she picked pineapple bedspread very much like the one posted here. she did amazingly well had it on her bed right to the end. He sons were to have given it to me when she passed, I never did get it.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just one further comment- they overlooked Stewart Island! There is only about 400 people living there, but Prince Harry did visit when he was here last month- would be great to see anyone that could make it over!


New Zealand is still on my bucket list of must see one day.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well the Brownies in oranges were a great success. Vicky said that Dad kept laughing at my niece for wanting Brownies- and then proceeded to eat 3!


The look yummy I may have to try them out when we are at camp one of these weekends. I'm sure the teens will love them.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Meeting up with the coven this morning and then off for a swim :thumbup:


Yippie!!!!!! glad you can get back into the pool :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> The z'tar was amazing everyone loved it. It is disappointing when you buy a spice that isn't at all what you expect it to be. If the curry works out for you will you be sharing what you used. :-D :thumbup:


Of course. I just sent the last jar of the za'atar batch that I made for last year's KAP off with my brother as well as the bitter orange spice blend that I used for the salmon dinner last night. So time, to make up some more....anyone need some? I can send off a zip lock bag for you to refill your spice jar.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon, just back from my first post op swim. Managed 20 gentle lengths, it felt so good to be back in the water. Had fun with the coven this morning. I am now sitting down and having a cup of coffee and a scone and I think that is about it for today.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> That was unexpected for us. Last thing we knew you were doing up a room for your bedroom. Or was that here and not your old house?


 The bedroom I was doing was in the old place. I had planned on moving just not as soon as I did.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Of course. I just sent the last jar of the za'atar batch that I made for last year's KAP off with my brother as well as the bitter orange spice blend that I used for the salmon dinner last night. So time, to make up some more....anyone need some? I can send off a zip lock bag for you to refill your spice jar.


Better still, just bring a jar over :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Spider said:


> Tell us all about it, Caren the home looks charming and is that a small green house. Looks like a bit yard. I am sure the moving took some time. Off for more coffee and to grab my knitting.


It is a very charming home. NO green house but I do know Amy used to have one. I am still in the process of moving all of my things.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm glad you have Amy as a friend also....sounds like there's a lot to catch up on. Sad that you no longer have the farm, but glad you are with a friend.


Amy has been my friend through lots of life's trials and tribulations. I couldn't ask for any better. I was had plans to leave the farm at some point was just not prepared for it to be now.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Great about your new place and new friend. I'm glad things are working out well for you.


Thank you Amy and I have been friends for 20+ years now. She is a kindred spirt, I am glad to have her as a friend.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon, just back from my first post op swim. Managed 20 gentle lengths, it felt so good to be back in the water. Had fun with the coven this morning. I am now sitting down and having a cup of coffee and a scone and I think that is about it for today.


A rest now sounds wise. But bet you loved that swim- you've been holding out for that.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Of course. I just sent the last jar of the za'atar batch that I made for last year's KAP off with my brother as well as the bitter orange spice blend that I used for the salmon dinner last night. So time, to make up some more....anyone need some? I can send off a zip lock bag for you to refill your spice jar.


I have a small amount left from what you sent me.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> The bedroom I was doing was in the old place. I had planned on moving just not as soon as I did.


A shame you needed to get out earlier than you had planned then, withoutthe chance to enjoy the work you had done on the place in the last couple of years.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

The NZ pics are beautiful such a beautiful place to live Julie! 
Sassafrass it sounds like you're having so much fun.
I have be on my feet an incredibly long time today at cashiering so prayers would be appreciated. I hope the schedule changes.
Take care everyone and I'll try to catch up more later. nittergma


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And now to take my advice to Purple. Of for a rest- well a sleep as it is almost 1am.
See you all later.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon, just back from my first post op swim. Managed 20 gentle lengths, it felt so good to be back in the water. Had fun with the coven this morning. I am now sitting down and having a cup of coffee and a scone and I think that is about it for today.


I can imagine how glad you were to get back into the water and swim. 
I'm off to get a few errands done before the day is over with.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> And now to take my advice to Purple. Of for a rest- well a sleep as it is almost 1am.
> See you all later.


Sleep well, night night x


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Creative Chaos group here this morning and I'm off to physio after lunch. Walking ok around the house and just using a walking stick outside. Am beginning to do the stairs both up and down, but need to hold onto the bannister. I feel I'm doing ok as it was a month ago today I'm had my op.
> 
> Here's a photo l took looking out of the lounge window yesterday evening.
> 
> Healing vibes and hugs to all.


Lovely view, even better that you are recovering so well. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have not had much time to knit today- what with going out- but this is what I have reached so far on the shrug.
> 
> Edit: I need to reach about 70 cm's before doing the second cuff.


That's looking good though, I like the way the cuff has the lace edge, then the ribbing. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This is what I've been making with odd balls of yarn I had lying around


Those are adorable. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Morning Julie, sleep well! We're just about to go and see Caitlin....can't wait! This is a studio portrait that they had done....look at those chubby cheeks!


Awe, and all that hair too, she's adorable.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good morning, just having my morning coffee (what Ryssa hasn't drank yet) getting caught up here, and knitting on sweater that was commissioned ( I started the underarm decreases this morning), before getting started on the day. 
We took my Aunt to Scottsbluff to do some shopping yesterday morning, then Marla and I worked in her yard until we had to run back to Scottsbluff to get more mulch so that we could finish what we were working on, we finished at about 6pm or so. I'm not going anywhere today until I leave to head to knit group, but I have plenty to accomplish before then, so I guess I'd better end this short story and get caught up here so I can get started on my list for the day. 
Have a wonderful day all!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Sonja and Julie, just beautiful knitting. I love both patterns. I love the color you are using, Sonja. Julie, I couldn't make out the color of yours?
> 
> Jeanette, Would you believe I finally got in the Zatar I ordered several months ago from Amazon.
> 
> Kaye Jo, Now see, all of you (Bonnie, Sonja, etc) work so hard. Why can I not do the same without hurting? It is so frustrating. I will try again next week to take a room a day. I want to get the three closets that I have all my stash in Cleaned out. It just sits here waiting and I sit here being frustrated.


Oh Darlin' I have had to take ibuprofin the last 3 nights, my lower back was so tight from all the lifting and many many trips carrying things up and down stairs, we just don't want you to over work your leg so that you are completely out of commission for any period of time or in too much pain for any time, especially with the possibility of clots forming, but you are right, it is very frustrating when you want to get things accomplished and can't. But on the positive side, just think of all the socks you can knit while taking it easy while you recover, can't wait to see the ones you are working on now. 
I'm going to sit on a chair in the basement to finish sorting what's down there and the stuff I brought up is thankfully in small enough boxes (shoe boxes) to bring out a couple at a time and sit here and watch tv and sort. Thankfully, I think I am finished with all work I need to currently help with in Marlas yard.  
Big hugs!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Managed to e-mail myself some of the holiday photos from the laptop as it wouldn't send them to KTP for some reason known only to itself. :roll: I'll send these 2 at a time.


Those are fabulous Kate.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from an overcast drizzly Great Bend.I am now posting from a new house. I no longer have my farm. I am very glad to have Amy (Allykat1198) as a friend.
> 
> Today's coffee and a view of part of the back of where i am living now.
> 
> Healing energy to those in need HUGS to all!!!!!!!!!


WOW!! Did I miss something? What a surprise!!
I hope you love your new house!
Junek


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend, where it is overcast and very wet. There was thunder storms over night and into the early morning hours. If it dries up a little Seth and I will be out working in the garden, it is coming a long nicely except for the cucumbers. I think Amy and I will be buying some plants to put in, in place of the seeds we planted. I'll get a photo of the garden today if the weather clear up some.
> 
> today's coffee and a neat idea for this that want a picnic table but have limited space.
> 
> Healing energy going out to those in need and Hugs to all.


Ooh, I like that table, and now I'm hungry. 
Have a great day!Hi Seth, if he's over there today.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> My sister and her DH went to the Outer Banks to their beach house over the weekend. So, of course, she has pictures of the Corolla Wild horses. And, of course, I'm sharing them.
> After all the dreariness of last week, we had a beautiful weekend even with a brief storm Sat. afternoon.
> Junek


Lovely! She sure has a great eye.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hi everyone. Just popping to say Hi even though most people are probably asleep right now. Have been missing in action again!! No real reason - just busy. Have been spending a lot of time doing research for our trip. Problem is that the more you research, the more wonderful places you find to explore and we don't have time to do it all! I'll be asking for advice from locals on here before we finalise our plans. At the moment we have allowed two weeks for New Hampshire, Vermont and upstate New York ( and hoping we won't miss the fall colours but I think we will be too late for the best of them) and then 2 more weeks for Charleston/Savannah/Atlanta before a rest in LA to catch up with friends on the way home. Very excited! I love the planning part of a trip almost as much as the real thing! If anyone has any suggestions for must see places on our trip, I'd love to hear your suggestions.
> 
> Margaret, loved the early scans of your grandchild. How exciting this must be for you.
> 
> ...


Hoping that your friend has a speedy recovery, sounds like it will be a good week though of just enjoying your friends company and that is never a bad thing. 
Sounds like the trip planning is going very well. :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Spider said:


> Good morning all.my coffee this morning is out of my knitting cup, which one of my faborite yarn store gave out at Christmas and graham crackers. Not as gourmet and beautiful as Carens. But it will do.
> Home today, had the shots in both feet yesterday for the second time and decided to give them a rest today. We aren't busy at work really so home today it is. But plenty to do here.
> Wrote a long answer to where we live and our lake area last night and it never appeared. So will try again, my husband and I grew up in the state of North Dakota which borders Canada. We grew up on the border of North Dakota so we say we are from Middle East part of the state, directly to our east is the state of Minneasota. Which again comes up with the twin cities idea, but one is in one state and on in another. Then ninety miles pretty much straight east of us and alittle North is the central part of the state of Minnesota. And that is where our lake is. We are surrounded by lakes. Not much for business, just lakes. Some small hobby farming but lakes. The big Twin Cities of Minneapolis and St Paul Sam talked about are three and half hours from us. There are lakes around there also, and straight North of where we leave is referred to the Northern Minnesota. So when we moved back three years ago, we moved back to our lake, we had lived there for 19 years full time. My husband was not ready to retire and we had lost touch with our life there, so we got an apt and found jobs here in North Dakota right on the border so we were back home near family, friends. So the drive to the lake takes about an hour and half to get there. But for me worth it. That is where my home is and room to walk around and remember my children growing up. Someday we will see it and move closer to where we are now but we just don't know for sure where., life gives us many different things to deal with and for me this last move took a long time to get over, but my blood pressure is now down back to normal, my interest has returned to many things. I kinda like my job, but I think I will have to cut hours. I am sixty and somedays this body just wants to feel older, and now with DH having RA , I want to be the strong one and help him out and keep is spirits up. Will send more pictures, they turned out a little grainery with my iPod but you can see. I always love to see where you all live, it is all wonderful to me.
> Kate that baby girl Si so pretty, gwen wonderful proposal for you SD and Betty slow down. I would love to clean for you all if you would all cook for me. Or grocery shop.
> Dh is struggling, but we are trying to change his diet some and I am pushing for more rest , but yet keeping him busy. This new job is turning out to a blessing. His old job would have killed with all the stress and traveling he was doing. So things work out how they should in time. I am not in charge. Have a good day.


Thank you for the pictures of your lovely home. I'm glad things are working out for you and your DH. Praying he can get the pain from the RA under control and that the shots help with the pain in your feet.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Got to body surf at Isle of Palms beach this morning. Sweet. Visited with my twin, had lunch and then we napped. Going to niece's for dinner.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: And mine just stands at the door assuming I can read his mind and appear so the door will open. Silly dog.


LOL! Ryssa does that too, and when I open the door to see if she's ready to come in, she just looks at me like she's saying "it's about time". :roll:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well the Brownies in oranges were a great success. Vicky said that Dad kept laughing at my niece for wanting Brownies- and then proceeded to eat 3!


Those look good.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Another photo of Caitlin, this time wearing some of Gran's knitting!


Awe, she's so precious!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from an overcast drizzly Great Bend.I am now posting from a new house. I no longer have my farm. I am very glad to have Amy (Allykat1198) as a friend.
> 
> Today's coffee and a view of part of the back of where i am living now.
> 
> Healing energy to those in need HUGS to all!!!!!!!!!


Wow Caren, you have certainly been busy haven't you. Love the looks of the new place. HUGS!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Spider said:


> Good morning all.my coffee this morning is out of my knitting cup, which one of my faborite yarn store gave out at Christmas and graham crackers. Not as gourmet and beautiful as Carens. But it will do.
> Home today, had the shots in both feet yesterday for the second time and decided to give them a rest today. We aren't busy at work really so home today it is. But plenty to do here.
> Wrote a long answer to where we live and our lake area last night and it never appeared. So will try again, my husband and I grew up in the state of North Dakota which borders Canada. We grew up on the border of North Dakota so we say we are from Middle East part of the state, directly to our east is the state of Minneasota. Which again comes up with the twin cities idea, but one is in one state and on in another. Then ninety miles pretty much straight east of us and alittle North is the central part of the state of Minnesota. And that is where our lake is. We are surrounded by lakes. Not much for business, just lakes. Some small hobby farming but lakes. The big Twin Cities of Minneapolis and St Paul Sam talked about are three and half hours from us. There are lakes around there also, and straight North of where we leave is referred to the Northern Minnesota. So when we moved back three years ago, we moved back to our lake, we had lived there for 19 years full time. My husband was not ready to retire and we had lost touch with our life there, so we got an apt and found jobs here in North Dakota right on the border so we were back home near family, friends. So the drive to the lake takes about an hour and half to get there. But for me worth it. That is where my home is and room to walk around and remember my children growing up. Someday we will see it and move closer to where we are now but we just don't know for sure where., life gives us many different things to deal with and for me this last move took a long time to get over, but my blood pressure is now down back to normal, my interest has returned to many things. I kinda like my job, but I think I will have to cut hours. I am sixty and somedays this body just wants to feel older, and now with DH having RA , I want to be the strong one and help him out and keep is spirits up. Will send more pictures, they turned out a little grainery with my iPod but you can see. I always love to see where you all live, it is all wonderful to me.
> Kate that baby girl Si so pretty, gwen wonderful proposal for you SD and Betty slow down. I would love to clean for you all if you would all cook for me. Or grocery shop.
> Dh is struggling, but we are trying to change his diet some and I am pushing for more rest , but yet keeping him busy. This new job is turning out to a blessing. His old job would have killed with all the stress and traveling he was doing. So things work out how they should in time. I am not in charge. Have a good day.


Looks like such a comfortable place. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you Amy and I have been friends for 20+ years now. She is a kindred spirt, I am glad to have her as a friend.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, caught up so off to get the fish tanks clean, and get started on the rest of my list. 
Have a great day everyone!! 
HUGS!!!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Better still, just bring a jar over :thumbup:


I wish it were that easy, I'd be on my way!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I have a small amount left from what you sent me.


Just let me know when you need some and where to send it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> So sorry to hear this....thankfully the pill is working. Stress can do so much to our bodies and not for the good. The weather is also causing all kinds of havoc with the sinus for headaches...more storms tonight.


You have that so right. 2 days now with no migraine, so YAY!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks Gwen and June for your lovely words. I've rather lost track so if I've thanked you twice I am doubly thankful.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Fantastic news that your mom is getting to move back home, that she is doing so well, hopes that she continues to do so well.


Thanks Poledra. I am amazed. The doctor had us doing the last things one does before a loved one dies. I was accepting and in denial at the same time. Strange place to be. One never knows, even the doctors.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, like Kaye, I hope Cindy gets the job and Marianne can still to to KAP.
> Daralene, so happy your Mom has improved enough to live at home. I have about three quilt tops as UFO's. Someday I hope to get the quilt bug again and finish them. One top is a Christmas bear paw and I even have started the hand quilting.


Thank you. Sure hope you are having a great visit with your sister. Please let us know how she is.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I accidentally posted these on last weeks Tea Party- Bronwen's shrug- the abandoned project- now completely undone- but one of the most badly written patterns I have encountered- and what I have started, in replacement.


Love the replacement Julie. Frustrating I'm sure to have to start over but I am learning patience from all of you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Talking of frustrating. I'm not going to get any further with KTP right now. Need to accomplish some things before I take off on Saturday. Will say that I made some pancakes today from plantains. Just put 2 in blender with 1 T vanilla, 1/4 t cinnamon, 4 eggs, 1/4 t baking powder, 1/8 t salt, 3 T melted coconut oil and blend the whole thing. Then cook in frying pan with coconut oil. I then blended 3/4 carton of fresh strawberries into chunks and put on top with dark amber maple syrup. Delicious.
All the cooking I had done that I thought would be good while I was gone has now been eaten. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> great pictures daralene - thanks for the "bathing beauty" - what is the young couple doing now? --- sam


They are leaving for Indonesia. First will be 2 wks. without the children to get set up and then they will move there for 2 yrs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Every photo was more beautiful than the one before.....lovely scenery!
> Junek


 :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil wrote:
Well here I am for th efirst time today- at just after 9.
Spent th emorning finsihing a commisioned cardigan that I had provised for today. Finsihe dit on the way to the football in the train! She conventiently lives near the fottball ground.
We lost the footy again. Playing a good team but we had a big led at one time and let it go. Wouldn't have minded losing by the amount we did if we hadn't had such agood lead.
SOme of those recieps look good. Tomorrow going to go and buy brownie mix and oranges- as David,and Vicky are taking my niece camping and she likes Brownies figured she would like to try this. She certainly liked the sound of it. SO they can try it tomorrow night or Monday.



thewren said:


> Margaret - please let us know what they thought of them - I thought I would try them at one of our campfires. --- sam


Darowil, are brownies new to where you live? I know people hadn't had them in Germany till my friend baked them for her son to take to school.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh my, I'm still on here. :shock: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Good bye again.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh my, I'm still on here. :shock: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> Good bye again.


Well before you go, here's a big hug from me xxx


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Hello Julie, trying to keep up now things have slowed down a little bit here. The cucumbers never came up so bought seedlings will have to do this year. Still time for other plants like beans, peas and such.


Hi Caren, I've PM'd you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> New Zealand is still on my bucket list of must see one day.


That would be great, just let me know when you are coming!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Got to body surf at Isle of Palms beach this morning. Sweet. Visited with my twin, had lunch and then we napped. Going to niece's for dinner.


Sounds like you are having fun Joy . I like the nap idea after the day I have had I could do with one about now 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nittergma said:


> The NZ pics are beautiful such a beautiful place to live Julie!
> Sassafrass it sounds like you're having so much fun.
> I have be on my feet an incredibly long time today at cashiering so prayers would be appreciated. I hope the schedule changes.
> Take care everyone and I'll try to catch up more later. nittergma


Except where I am is seriously urban - I have to travel an hour and a half by jet to get to the South Island. I moved here because of my dad living here- then married Fale so sort of got stuck- occasionally I do get to see things country.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> those are super great Sonja - love the shorts pants using the sweater pattern. --- sam


Thank you Sam


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Yep, that is exactly what they told me would happen... but it hasnt happened. :-( I will definately be hunting down a physio today.! I am on a mission at the hospital today.


I hope your mission was accomplished and you got some physio sorted out for your mum
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's looking good though, I like the way the cuff has the lace edge, then the ribbing. :thumbup:


I find that quite effective- and I think it stops it from getting too much into the washing up water! Although it should not be that long!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I dug out a Pumpkin Soup Recipe:
1 6lb (approx.) pumpkin
3 -4 oz Gruyere Cheese
grated nutmeg
3 tsp sugar
handful of croutons
cream and milk
1 tsp salt
1 large clove garlic

Carefully trim the base of the pumpkin so it will sit straight, and cut off and keep the top for a lid. Remove the pulpy part and the pips. But be very careful not to tear the bottom, or you will have a mess to clean up in your oven.
Quarter fill the pumpkin with croutons (cubed pieces of bread dried out in a low oven) then sprinkle the grated cheese over. Add to this a little cream and milk, in equal quantities, until 3/4 full. Grate some nutmeg into the mixture and add salt and sugar. then the whole clove of garlic. Cook at 350F for about 3 hours, stirring regularly. To check that the pumpkin is cooked poke a knife into the flesh, when it is soft, the soup is ready.
This recipe is best with an Autumn Pumpkin with a solid skin- we have a variety that is an orangey/red that works really well, although I have done it with our grey/green Whanga pumpkins.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> June, great photos as always, your sister sure has an eye for what will be da great picture
> 
> Kate, thanks for sharing your vacation with us.
> 
> ...


I'm sat on my bed with my feet up as I have walked for miles and feet are so hot . I have one of them foot spas in the cupboard that my niece gave me a couple of year back I think it would feel nice if I could just be bothered to move and get it , think I will just stay were I am 
I'm forever sweeping and cleaning the floors as I too can't stand walking on bits when I'm barefoot 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Another photo of Caitlin, this time wearing some of Gran's knitting!


She is beautiful , she looks as if she's thinking . I wonder what about ? 
Sonja


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Great soup recipe, Julie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Great soup recipe, Julie.


 :thumbup: It is great for entertaining!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I hope everyone is having. Good day. I've spent most of the morning working around the yard again, we had another 6 or 7 hr power outage, I'm not sure when it came on, 

Kate, great photo & sweater, such a cutie! I'm amazed by the head of hair each time I see her, I think my kids were almost in school before their hair was so thick.

Caren, I hope you will like. Your new home once you are settled in, so you had to move so unexpectedly.

Spider, thanks for sharing photos of your place. Hope the RA settles down with treatment & your DH gets feeling better. Hope the shots help your feet.

Julie, I would love to see NZ but can't see that happening anytime soon, just too far.

Well, must move my butt & fix some luck before DH comes in, talk later


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from an overcast drizzly Great Bend.I am now posting from a new house. I no longer have my farm. I am very glad to have Amy (Allykat1198) as a friend.
> 
> Today's coffee and a view of part of the back of where i am living now.
> 
> Healing energy to those in need HUGS to all!!!!!!!!!


Your new house looks lovely Caren but I'm sorry you don't have your farm , sounds like you are having a tough time I'm glad you have a best friend who is there for you and I will send healing hugs right back to you 
Hope you find lots of happiness in your new home 
Take care 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope everyone is having. Good day. I've spent most of the morning working around the yard again, we had another 6 or 7 hr power outage, I'm not sure when it came on,
> 
> Kate, great photo & sweater, such a cutie! I'm amazed by the head of hair each time I see her, I think my kids were almost in school before their hair was so thick.
> 
> ...


We are a long way from anywhere!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> I get on when I can and post when my iPad/laptop cooperates. I think it is neat you say them in Swedish. It would be net to learn how to one day. Maybe next time I'm over I can meet up with you.
> No gardening yet but looks to be clearing up so I might be able to get out there this evening.


Fika is a Swedish tradition that we do at least once a day . It's coffee (swedes drink lots of coffee ) and something to eat mainly sweet cakes or open sandwiches usually both . It's a time to get together with family or friends and chat while eating and drinking coffee even at work people will have Fika. It's not just a coffee break ..it's like a nice happy chatty meeting can't explain it any better 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Those spots all look cozy...glad things are working out in some areas; just sorry about your DH's RA diagnosis. Hope that gets better with changes in diet and medication.


Love the pictures of your home . Looks nice and cosy . Hope your husband starts to feel better soon 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon, just back from my first post op swim. Managed 20 gentle lengths, it felt so good to be back in the water. Had fun with the coven this morning. I am now sitting down and having a cup of coffee and a scone and I think that is about it for today.


I'm not moving either I am hoping someone is going to offer to make coffee soon but I don't think my chances are good
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Amy has been my friend through lots of life's trials and tribulations. I couldn't ask for any better. I was had plans to leave the farm at some point was just not prepared for it to be now.


Sorry you had to move before you were ready Caren , hopefully you will get settled soon 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Those are adorable. :thumbup:


Thank you Kaye


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm sat on my bed with my feet up as I have walked for miles and feet are so hot . I have one of them foot spas in the cupboard that my niece gave me a couple of year back I think it would feel nice if I could just be bothered to move and get it , think I will just stay were I am
> I'm forever sweeping and cleaning the floors as I too can't stand walking on bits when I'm barefoot
> Sonja


Rest yourself, Sonja. You have so much on you with your DH and sons. You deserve to rest as often and much as you possibly can.
You're always in my heart and prayers.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Opposite the Pumpkin Soup recipe, was this old favoutite:

Corn Chowder:

450 gr (1 lb) potatoes
1 stick celery
2 cups milk
pinch salt
1 cup grated cheese
1 onion
25 gr (1 oz) butter
1 x 450 gr (1 lb) tin creamed sweetcorn
pinch fresh ground pepper
1 TBspn chopped Parsley

Cube potatoes and cook in boiling salted water till tender.
Drain, but reserve the cooking water. Slice the onion, chop the Celery. Heat butter in a large saucepan, cook onion and celery till tender. Add potato cubes, milk and corn. Season with salt and pepper. Cook through without boiling. Can be frozen at this point. Stir in cheese, and return to a low heat to melt the cheese, stir and remove from the heat. Garnish with parsley.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Opposite the Pumpkin Soup recipe, was this old favoutite:
> 
> Corn Chowder:
> 
> ...


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

I added Julie that sounds wonderful, where did that go.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Home made Almond Milk:

Makes 5 cups:
3/4 cup raw almonds
4 cups filtered water
8 dates soaked in boiling water for 5 minutes, to sweeten, can be omitted.
1 pinch salt
optional : 1 drop Vanilla Essence

Put all ingredients in a Blender. A Food Processor or Stick Blender work but it is not as creamy.
Blend for around 2 minutes or until creamy, using as high a speed as possible. You want creamy milk not water and small pieces of almond.
You can use straight away or store in Fridge for around 5 days, but it will separate so shake or stir before use.
Use as you would any other milk.
If the brown flecks bother you, use blanched almonds or pour through a fine sieve or muslin. 

You can also use Brazil Nuts or Cashew Nuts- see which you like best.
If in a hurry use 2 TBspns Honey to sweeten.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Spider said:


> I added Julie that sounds wonderful, where did that go.


Indeed I wonder where it ended up!!!!! It is a good stand by!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Almost Pumpernickel Bread

1 cup coarse Rye Meal
1 cup wheat wholemeal, ground.
1 handful rolled oats (wholegrain if possible)
1/4 cup Quinoa, ground
1/4 cup Buckwheat, ground
1/4 cup Amaranth, ground

2 TBspn heaped of Molasses
1 tspn salt
2 Tbspn Virgin Olive Oil
1 TBspn Yeast (or 1 pkt)
I measure 1/2 cup less tepid water by weight than I have in flour, stir well, put into a parchment paper lined bread tin. Prove, and bake 1 hour starting at 450* F 210* C, for 15 minutes then lowering to 325* F 150*C for the remaining time.
Cool on a rack removing from tin if you want a crisp crust.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jknappva said:


> Rest yourself, Sonja. You have so much on you with your DH and sons. You deserve to rest as often and much as you possibly can.
> You're always in my heart and prayers.
> Junek


Thanks June I've been at the hospital this afternoon with the youngest they are classing his seizure as epilepsy. He has to go for more tests then back to the consultant to see what treatment he needs so I can now add more hospital appointments to my already long list of hospital appointments . I think we will just move in 
Sonja


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Caren, hugs, you are a treasured KAPer.
Sonja, so happy you can swim again.
Slept in, walked around Charleston and took a carriage tour, short swim and nap time. Nice rest day.
Dairy, Carol, my twin, has dementia. So remembers some things and not others. She did know me but when lunch time came she abruptly got up got her walker and walked to the dining room. One has to remember meal times can be the highlight of their days. It is good to see her, just said to see what a limited life she has.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Thank you for the recipes Julie. I have a big flytying order to do and finish in 2 weeks, so will try them after that is done. Once again, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thank you for the recipes Julie. I have a big flytying order to do and finish in 2 weeks, so will try them after that is done. Once again, thanks for sharing.


Finally got around to typing them up- you will be busy with the flytying and work and all!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thanks June I've been at the hospital this afternoon with the youngest they are classing his seizure as epilepsy. He has to go for more tests then back to the consultant to see what treatment he needs so I can now add more hospital appointments to my already long list of hospital appointments . I think we will just move in
> Sonja


Sonja, my friend's daughter started with epilepsy at the age of 17. It took a while to get her on the right meds and into a regular routine but she is now doing grwat, has a lovely job and has just turned 21. There is light at the end if the tunnel. Sending you and your famiky lots of healing hugs xx


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Caren, hugs, you are a treasured KAPer.
> Sonja, so happy you can swim again.
> Slept in, walked around Charleston and took a carriage tour, short swim and nap time. Nice rest day.
> Dairy, Carol, my twin, has dementia. So remembers some things and not others. She did know me but when lunch time came she abruptly got up got her walker and walked to the dining room. One has to remember meal times can be the highlight of their days. It is good to see her, just said to see what a limited life she has.


Sorry to hear about your twin sister . I'm glad that she did know you and that she still remembers some things
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Sonja, my friend's daughter started with epilepsy at the age of 17. It took a while to get her on the right meds and into a regular routine but she is now doing grwat, has a lovely job and has just turned 21. There is light at the end if the tunnel. Sending you and your famiky lots of healing hugs xx


Thank you Josephine there was talk of just trying the medication for some years and then slowly coming of it to see if he had grown out of it . But will know more after MRI scan and EEG . At least we now know it's nothing to do with heart although he does want an in depth look at his brain from all angles 
Which made us smile as I often wonder if he's got one 😄
Sonja
Talk about being nosy now getting pop up adds about 7 common seizure triggers


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sounds delightful! Keep having fun.


sassafras123 said:


> Got to body surf at Isle of Palms beach this morning. Sweet. Visited with my twin, had lunch and then we napped. Going to niece's for dinner.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Only if you foot the bill Sam.....lovely places and a dream trip it would be.


thewren said:


> maybe we should all go visit Julie and see the sights. --- sam
> 
> http://www.ba-bamail.com/content.aspx?emailid=15851&memberid=982839


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Josephine there was talk of just trying the medication for some years and then slowly coming of it to see if he had grown out of it . But will know more after MRI scan and EEG . At least we now know it's nothing to do with heart although he does want an in depth look at his brain from all angles
> Which made us smile as I often wonder if he's got one 😄
> Sonja
> Talk about being nosy now getting pop up adds about 7 common seizure triggers


I'm still getting ads for surgical socks, I have another 2 weeks of the damn things x


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> I'm still getting ads for surgical socks, I have another 2 weeks of the damn things x


Are you ready to throw them out the window . Are they tights or long stockings no better still I know they are instruments of torture . I hate tights I think that's one of the reasons I will only wear dress/skirt in the summer and then very rarely 
Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

She is so beautiful; my one niece had hair like that. Love her complexion.


KateB said:


> Another photo of Caitlin, this time wearing some of Gran's knitting!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Are you ready to throw them out the window . Are they tights or long stockings no better still I know they are instruments of torture . I hate tights I think that's one of the reasons I will only wear dress/skirt in the summer and then very rarely
> Sonja


They are knee high socks. They are not tight on my skinny legs and they make them itch, but the worst thing is they are bottle green and NOT PURPLE!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You have such a lovely place.


Spider said:


> Good morning all.my coffee this morning is out of my knitting cup, which one of my faborite yarn store gave out at Christmas and graham crackers. Not as gourmet and beautiful as Carens. But it will do.
> Home today, had the shots in both feet yesterday for the second time and decided to give them a rest today. We aren't busy at work really so home today it is. But plenty to do here.
> Wrote a long answer to where we live and our lake area last night and it never appeared. So will try again, my husband and I grew up in the state of North Dakota which borders Canada. We grew up on the border of North Dakota so we say we are from Middle East part of the state, directly to our east is the state of Minneasota. Which again comes up with the twin cities idea, but one is in one state and on in another. Then ninety miles pretty much straight east of us and alittle North is the central part of the state of Minnesota. And that is where our lake is. We are surrounded by lakes. Not much for business, just lakes. Some small hobby farming but lakes. The big Twin Cities of Minneapolis and St Paul Sam talked about are three and half hours from us. There are lakes around there also, and straight North of where we leave is referred to the Northern Minnesota. So when we moved back three years ago, we moved back to our lake, we had lived there for 19 years full time. My husband was not ready to retire and we had lost touch with our life there, so we got an apt and found jobs here in North Dakota right on the border so we were back home near family, friends. So the drive to the lake takes about an hour and half to get there. But for me worth it. That is where my home is and room to walk around and remember my children growing up. Someday we will see it and move closer to where we are now but we just don't know for sure where., life gives us many different things to deal with and for me this last move took a long time to get over, but my blood pressure is now down back to normal, my interest has returned to many things. I kinda like my job, but I think I will have to cut hours. I am sixty and somedays this body just wants to feel older, and now with DH having RA , I want to be the strong one and help him out and keep is spirits up. Will send more pictures, they turned out a little grainery with my iPod but you can see. I always love to see where you all live, it is all wonderful to me.
> Kate that baby girl Si so pretty, gwen wonderful proposal for you SD and Betty slow down. I would love to clean for you all if you would all cook for me. Or grocery shop.
> Dh is struggling, but we are trying to change his diet some and I am pushing for more rest , but yet keeping him busy. This new job is turning out to a blessing. His old job would have killed with all the stress and traveling he was doing. So things work out how they should in time. I am not in charge. Have a good day.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> maybe we should all go visit Julie and see the sights. --- sam
> 
> http://www.ba-bamail.com/content.aspx?emailid=15851&memberid=982839


Such beautiful scenery. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> They are knee high socks. They are not tight on my skinny legs and they make them itch, but the worst thing is they are bottle green and NOT PURPLE!


I totally sympathise . I'm surprised you haven't added your own touch to them . Although you would really need a good imagination to make bottle green socks look nice


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I totally sympathise . I'm surprised you haven't added your own touch to them . Although you would really need a good imagination to make bottle green socks look nice


I just cover them with ankle length skirts or dresses or trousers :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> I just cover them with ankle length skirts or dresses or trousers :thumbup:


Good idea out of sight out of mind

Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto to what Sonja has said. Hugs to you and so glad Amy is there for you.


Swedenme said:


> Your new house looks lovely Caren but I'm sorry you don't have your farm , sounds like you are having a tough time I'm glad you have a best friend who is there for you and I will send healing hugs right back to you
> Hope you find lots of happiness in your new home
> Take care
> Sonja


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ditto to what Sonja has said. Hugs to you and so glad Amy is there for you.


Same from me.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for this recipe Julie. I'll hae to get some buckwheat and amaranth before I can give it a try.



Lurker 2 said:


> Almost Pumpernickel Bread
> 
> 1 cup coarse Rye Meal
> 1 cup wheat wholemeal, ground.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well you must look like a beautiful purple iris and your legs in green are the stem....


PurpleFi said:


> They are knee high socks. They are not tight on my skinny legs and they make them itch, but the worst thing is they are bottle green and NOT PURPLE!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Fika is a Swedish tradition that we do at least once a day . It's coffee (swedes drink lots of coffee ) and something to eat mainly sweet cakes or open sandwiches usually both . It's a time to get together with family or friends and chat while eating and drinking coffee even at work people will have Fika. It's not just a coffee break ..it's like a nice happy chatty meeting can't explain it any better
> Sonja


Sounds an excellent occasion!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thanks June I've been at the hospital this afternoon with the youngest they are classing his seizure as epilepsy. He has to go for more tests then back to the consultant to see what treatment he needs so I can now add more hospital appointments to my already long list of hospital appointments . I think we will just move in
> Sonja


Oh!,no, I was hoping it would be from a fever or something & would be a one-time thing. I guess at least it is treatable & once the med's have been regulated he should be able to get his drivers licence back. Sorry you have more appointments to add to your list.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Caren, hugs, you are a treasured KAPer.
> Sonja, so happy you can swim again.
> Slept in, walked around Charleston and took a carriage tour, short swim and nap time. Nice rest day.
> Dairy, Carol, my twin, has dementia. So remembers some things and not others. She did know me but when lunch time came she abruptly got up got her walker and walked to the dining room. One has to remember meal times can be the highlight of their days. It is good to see her, just said to see what a limited life she has.


I'm sorry your sister has dementia, so sad to see the people we love fade away.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

We've had very dramatic thunderstorms several times today. Loud booming thunder which makes the smallest of our dogs jump into our laps...or since I'm here alone should say my lap and the larger dogs laying at my feet. Saves me having to water the garden but keeps me from putting out the eggplants and peppers I bought. 

Haven't felt good since Saturday; stomach/intestinal issues. Had RA appointment today and they've taken me off the prednione because I've also been experiencing shaky hands quite a bit. The are putting on another drug but can't start it until I go to general physician to check out why I am having such stomach/intestinal issues. Got in to see Gen. doctor this afternoon and he's prescribed an antibiotic for stomach and has taken me off the Lisinapril saying it may be what is making me shake and that my BP was actually low considering what it usually is. Also drew blood to check thyroid levels. I feel like I'm just crumbling aparat the past few days. Ridiculous. I know it too will pass but just sick and tired of being sick and tired. Know many of you feel the same way. 

Purly do hope DH's surgery today went well. Have him as well as other here in prayer. Martina also have Judy in prayer.

Betty I'm going to come over there and give you lessons in doing nothing! Sweetie you need to quit overdoing. The housework will always be there and if it bothers anyone let them do it. You are too precious to keep putting your self last.......take care of BETTY. Okay, I've said my 2 cents worth.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> We've had very dramatic thunderstorms several times today. Loud booming thunder which makes the smallest of our dogs jump into our laps...or since I'm here alone should say my lap and the larger dogs laying at my feet. Saves me having to water the garden but keeps me from putting out the eggplants and peppers I bought.
> 
> Haven't felt good since Saturday; stomach/intestinal issues. Had RA appointment today and they've taken me off the prednione because I've also been experiencing shaky hands quite a bit. The are putting on another drug but can't start it until I go to general physician to check out why I am having such stomach/intestinal issues. Got in to see Gen. doctor this afternoon and he's prescribed an antibiotic for stomach and has taken me off the Lisinapril saying it may be what is making me shake and that my BP was actually low considering what it usually is. Also drew blood to check thyroid levels. I feel like I'm just crumbling aparat the past few days. Ridiculous. I know it too will pass but just sick and tired of being sick and tired. Know many of you feel the same way.
> 
> ...


Gwen have you already got thyroid problems or will it be something new because that's ho w I found out . My hands were shaking that much I couldn't pick up small coins out of my purse and my heart raced so fast I could feel it constantly turned out I had an over active thyroid and had to have it killed off or bombed as my son liked to say 
Sonja


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Caren...So surprised to hear of the move so soon. I hope all is well with you.

Thinking of everyone and keeping you in my prayers. I have been keeping quite busy lately so when I come home, I am usually tired. I read on, but sometimes fall asleep at the computer. Take care.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Oh!,no, I was hoping it would be from a fever or something & would be a one-time thing. I guess at least it is treatable & once the med's have been regulated he should be able to get his drivers licence back. Sorry you have more appointments to add to your list.


No driving for 6 months as long as he does not have any more and I'm back at same hospital in the morning with husband . Hospital s for some reason make me feel so tired I suppose it's the waiting about 
Sonja


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well you must look like a beautiful purple iris and your legs in green are the stem....


Love it, funny you didn't die them purple!!


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> No driving for 6 months as long as he does not have any more and I'm back at same hospital in the morning with husband . Hospital s for some reason make me feel so tired I suppose it's the waiting about
> Sonja


Sometimes a person feels like they should just move in next door to one. You have had your share.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thanks June I've been at the hospital this afternoon with the youngest they are classing his seizure as epilepsy. He has to go for more tests then back to the consultant to see what treatment he needs so I can now add more hospital appointments to my already long list of hospital appointments . I think we will just move in
> Sonja


I guess it's good to have a diagnosis so you can move forward with a treatment plan. Wishing you the best and sending hugs...your car will know the way to the hospital by heart.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Caren, hugs, you are a treasured KAPer.
> Sonja, so happy you can swim again.
> Slept in, walked around Charleston and took a carriage tour, short swim and nap time. Nice rest day.
> Dairy, Carol, my twin, has dementia. So remembers some things and not others. She did know me but when lunch time came she abruptly got up got her walker and walked to the dining room. One has to remember meal times can be the highlight of their days. It is good to see her, just said to see what a limited life she has.


I'm so glad you're with her, but I'm sure it can be very distressing for you...sending gentle hugs.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Spider said:


> Love it, funny you didn't die them purple!!


Elastic is hard to dye and I would gave probably ended up with purple legs :roll:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> We've had very dramatic thunderstorms several times today. Loud booming thunder which makes the smallest of our dogs jump into our laps...or since I'm here alone should say my lap and the larger dogs laying at my feet. Saves me having to water the garden but keeps me from putting out the eggplants and peppers I bought.
> 
> Haven't felt good since Saturday; stomach/intestinal issues. Had RA appointment today and they've taken me off the prednione because I've also been experiencing shaky hands quite a bit. The are putting on another drug but can't start it until I go to general physician to check out why I am having such stomach/intestinal issues. Got in to see Gen. doctor this afternoon and he's prescribed an antibiotic for stomach and has taken me off the Lisinapril saying it may be what is making me shake and that my BP was actually low considering what it usually is. Also drew blood to check thyroid levels. I feel like I'm just crumbling aparat the past few days. Ridiculous. I know it too will pass but just sick and tired of being sick and tired. Know many of you feel the same way.
> 
> ...


Lisinapril can cause all kinds of side effects...if you start developing a dry annoying cough, be sure you bring it to your Dr's attention...also look for tingling or loss of sensation in your feet or hands. Great drug for some...not so much for others.

Sorry you're feeling so bad, hope the change in meds will fix the stomach and have you feeling better.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for this recipe Julie. I'll hae to get some buckwheat and amaranth before I can give it a try.


Gwen, you can use what ever other grains you have to hand- does not have to be that precise mix- even ordinary standard (all purpose ) flour if it is all you have!


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Elastic is hard to dye and I would gave probably ended up with purple legs :roll:


With some of the veins on my legs I look like I have purple legs someday.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> maybe we should all go visit Julie and see the sights. --- sam
> 
> http://www.ba-bamail.com/content.aspx?emailid=15851&memberid=982839


I'm packin my bags. When do we leave? The photos are just gorgeous. It's hard to believe that there are such beautiful sights in this world.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well the Brownies in oranges were a great success. Vicky said that Dad kept laughing at my niece for wanting Brownies- and then proceeded to eat 3!


That must have been interesting :lol:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Another photo of Caitlin, this time wearing some of Gran's knitting!


And Gran did a lovely job too. She's so cute.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Spider. Thanks for the pictures. Everything looks so cozy, living room, sunroom, beach. Just perfect.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

We are rather upset at this point in time.DH just got a call from our realitor and we are unable to buy the house we have been looking at. The seller's realitor didn't do his job correctly and the house can't be sold at this time. Some legal reason that I don't understand. We are looking at another house tomorrow. 
We had hoped to be moved by now. Hopefully we will not lose our loan. Time will tell.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I had 1/2 my thyroid removed for a biopsy several years ago. Fortunately is was benign.


Swedenme said:


> Gwen have you already got thyroid problems or will it be something new because that's ho w I found out . My hands were shaking that much I couldn't pick up small coins out of my purse and my heart raced so fast I could feel it constantly turned out I had an over active thyroid and had to have it killed off or bombed as my son liked to say
> Sonja


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thanks June I've been at the hospital this afternoon with the youngest they are classing his seizure as epilepsy. He has to go for more tests then back to the consultant to see what treatment he needs so I can now add more hospital appointments to my already long list of hospital appointments . I think we will just move in
> Sonja


I kind of thought it was the hospital again. But didn't want to be nosy. I knew if you wanted to tell us, you would with no prompting.
But I'm glad they at least have a diagnosis....not knowing is hard. But I'm so sorry you have more hospital/doctor's appointments to look forward to.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So sorry to hear about epilepsy diagnosis but also glad it wasn't his heart and that this is treatable. I know he is probably diappointed about no driving. Prayers for you and your family daily. {{{HUGS}}}}


Swedenme said:


> No driving for 6 months as long as he does not have any more and I'm back at same hospital in the morning with husband . Hospital s for some reason make me feel so tired I suppose it's the waiting about
> Sonja


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I just cover them with ankle length skirts or dresses or trousers :thumbup:


That's probably the only way they'd look good!! Plus they're so darn hot....but then your temperatures are probably cooler than here. We're having days with high 80'sF and the next several will be in the low 90'sF...coupled with 70% humidity...being outside is like trying to breath through water!
Glad the end is in sight! And that you managed to have a leisurely swim!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The coughing that I've had since Feb. according to general doc could be caused by it just as you stated which is a second reason for taking me off it.



RookieRetiree said:


> Lisinapril can cause all kinds of side effects...if you start developing a dry annoying cough, be sure you bring it to your Dr's attention...also look for tingling or loss of sensation in your feet or hands. Great drug for some...not so much for others.
> 
> Sorry you're feeling so bad, hope the change in meds will fix the stomach and have you feeling better.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm sorry your sister has dementia, so sad to see the people we love fade away.


I know that's doubly hard for you, Joy, as she's your twin. 
But I'm so glad you're managing to do some special things while you're there.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I thought I remembered you saying that and glad you posted this now. I I know I have some whole wheat, maybe some rye, and all purpose flour on hand. Maybe I can give this a go this week. I will let you know if I do.


Lurker 2 said:


> Gwen, you can use what ever other grains you have to hand- does not have to be that precise mix- even ordinary standard (all purpose ) flour if it is all you have!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> We've had very dramatic thunderstorms several times today. Loud booming thunder which makes the smallest of our dogs jump into our laps...or since I'm here alone should say my lap and the larger dogs laying at my feet. Saves me having to water the garden but keeps me from putting out the eggplants and peppers I bought.
> 
> Haven't felt good since Saturday; stomach/intestinal issues. Had RA appointment today and they've taken me off the prednione because I've also been experiencing shaky hands quite a bit. The are putting on another drug but can't start it until I go to general physician to check out why I am having such stomach/intestinal issues. Got in to see Gen. doctor this afternoon and he's prescribed an antibiotic for stomach and has taken me off the Lisinapril saying it may be what is making me shake and that my BP was actually low considering what it usually is. Also drew blood to check thyroid levels. I feel like I'm just crumbling aparat the past few days. Ridiculous. I know it too will pass but just sick and tired of being sick and tired. Know many of you feel the same way.
> 
> ...


Gwen, I'm so sorry you're having stomach problems....they sure make you feel miserable. My daughter just told me she thinks she's picked up a tummy bug...she's been in and out of the bathroom all afternoon. I sure hope she doesn't decide to be generous and share! If it's just a tummy bug, they're usually over in about 24 hours. But sounds like yours is really hanging in there. Does the dr think some of your medicines might be part of the cause?
Hugs, dear friend,
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How disappointing Marilyn. Let's hope that this is a blessing in disguise and that the next house will be even better for you.



Railyn said:


> We are rather upset at this point in time.DH just got a call from our realitor and we are unable to buy the house we have been looking at. The seller's realitor didn't do his job correctly and the house can't be sold at this time. Some legal reason that I don't understand. We are looking at another house tomorrow.
> We had hoped to be moved by now. Hopefully we will not lose our loan. Time will tell.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Railyn said:


> We are rather upset at this point in time.DH just got a call from our realitor and we are unable to buy the house we have been looking at. The seller's realitor didn't do his job correctly and the house can't be sold at this time. Some legal reason that I don't understand. We are looking at another house tomorrow.
> We had hoped to be moved by now. Hopefully we will not lose our loan. Time will tell.


That is such a shame. I had hoped you weren't joining in because you were moving. Praying things will still work out for the new house.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Boy your description of breathing in the south's humidity was spot on! I usually like the feeling after rain but not when the temps are in the low 90s. Might as well just take a bar of soap outside and shower there....LOL....might cause a stir in the neighborhood though!


jknappva said:


> That's probably the only way they'd look good!! Plus they're so darn hot....but then your temperatures are probably cooler than here. We're having days with high 80'sF and the next several will be in the low 90'sF...coupled with 70% humidity...being outside is like trying to breath through water!
> Glad the end is in sight! And that you managed to have a leisurely swim!
> Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Boy your description of breathing in the south's humidity was spot on! I usually like the feeling after rain but not when the temps are in the low 90s. Might as well just take a bar of soap outside and shower there....LOL....might cause a stir in the neighborhood though!


the only comfortable time to be outside is early morning. So I usually have my (st)roll around before 9 am. And since I'm usually wide awake by 4 am, I feel as if I've been up a half day!
That's what happens when you fall asleep so early in the night!
It seems the rain just makes it more humid these days.
And just think, it was only about 60 days ago, I was complaining about being cold!! So now it's different weather to complain about! LOL!
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> WOW!! Did I miss something? What a surprise!!
> I hope you love your new house!
> Junek


No you didn't miss anything I never said anything onshore until today. 
I love the new house It is Amy's I am staying with her for now.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Ooh, I like that table, and now I'm hungry.
> Have a great day!Hi Seth, if he's over there today.


I am going to suggest it to my sweetie. Seth was here today and will be back on Friday so I will say hi when I see him. He is loving the new place lots, he really likes to talk to the chickens when it isn't raining out.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Wow Caren, you have certainly been busy haven't you. Love the looks of the new place. HUGS!!!!


Yes I have been and it is a good busy. I still have things to get from the other house mostly stored in the barn at the moment. I can go back to get it any time it feels like stop raining out. 
Amy thanks you it is her place.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just let me know when you need some and where to send it.


Okay I will do that :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> You have that so right. 2 days now with no migraine, so YAY!!!


YIppie for no migraines for 2 days :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm packin my bags. When do we leave? The photos are just gorgeous. It's hard to believe that there are such beautiful sights in this world.


How wonderful! with all this gathering at Defiance it will be great to think of an alternative- even if only in our dreams!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Railyn said:


> We are rather upset at this point in time.DH just got a call from our realitor and we are unable to buy the house we have been looking at. The seller's realitor didn't do his job correctly and the house can't be sold at this time. Some legal reason that I don't understand. We are looking at another house tomorrow.
> We had hoped to be moved by now. Hopefully we will not lose our loan. Time will tell.


So sorry to hear this- praying you will be able to keep that loan.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I thought I remembered you saying that and glad you posted this now. I I know I have some whole wheat, maybe some rye, and all purpose flour on hand. Maybe I can give this a go this week. I will let you know if I do.


In my opinion it is the rye and Molasses that makes it special. I must get one started. I just got in from the Ministry, and the Library, via the Supermarket. Ringo and I have had a slap up treat for lunch- nice to have a bit extra protein.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That would be great, just let me know when you are coming!


We will be sure to let you know when :-D


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> We will be sure to let you know when :-D


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope everyone is having. Good day. I've spent most of the morning working around the yard again, we had another 6 or 7 hr power outage, I'm not sure when it came on,
> 
> Kate, great photo & sweater, such a cutie! I'm amazed by the head of hair each time I see her, I think my kids were almost in school before their hair was so thick.
> 
> ...


I am happy at Amy's it is really nice and not near the stress of the farm.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Your new house looks lovely Caren but I'm sorry you don't have your farm , sounds like you are having a tough time I'm glad you have a best friend who is there for you and I will send healing hugs right back to you
> Hope you find lots of happiness in your new home
> Take care
> Sonja


Amy's house is really quite cozy and I like it here. We have been friends for a long time and have always gotten along. 
Thank you I have already found lots of happiness here. Amy's has always been my safe place to go when stressed out or just needing a day away. There are chickens here and lovely garden we are working in slowly between rainy days. Thank you and sending hugs and love back to you


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No driving for 6 months as long as he does not have any more and I'm back at same hospital in the morning with husband . Hospital s for some reason make me feel so tired I suppose it's the waiting about
> Sonja


I always find waiting around very tiring.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Fika is a Swedish tradition that we do at least once a day . It's coffee (swedes drink lots of coffee ) and something to eat mainly sweet cakes or open sandwiches usually both . It's a time to get together with family or friends and chat while eating and drinking coffee even at work people will have Fika. It's not just a coffee break ..it's like a nice happy chatty meeting can't explain it any better
> Sonja


Sounds like a nice way to spend break time, the sweet cakes and open sandwiches would be good too. I would likely forget to eat and just chat.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Railyn said:


> We are rather upset at this point in time.DH just got a call from our realitor and we are unable to buy the house we have been looking at. The seller's realitor didn't do his job correctly and the house can't be sold at this time. Some legal reason that I don't understand. We are looking at another house tomorrow.
> We had hoped to be moved by now. Hopefully we will not lose our loan. Time will tell.


Good grief, how can they leave you hanging after all this time :roll: 
I hope you find a new place soon.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry you had to move before you were ready Caren , hopefully you will get settled soon
> Sonja


I am okay with my plans being moved forward it makes life much less stressful. i am settling in nicely, it helps that Amy and I are good friends and like many of the same things.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Caren, hugs, you are a treasured KAPer.
> Sonja, so happy you can swim again.
> Slept in, walked around Charleston and took a carriage tour, short swim and nap time. Nice rest day.
> Dairy, Carol, my twin, has dementia. So remembers some things and not others. She did know me but when lunch time came she abruptly got up got her walker and walked to the dining room. One has to remember meal times can be the highlight of their days. It is good to see her, just said to see what a limited life she has.


Thank you Sending hugs to you, you are a treasured KAPer as well. When one we love has dementia it is hard to see the way they are when you remember how they were.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Hello everyone. I am just getting here for the week. I have 55 pages to read to catch up. Saturday was my nephew's graduation party, so that took up all afternoon, but I got to see family, so that is always good! Unfortunately, there was a wedding that day also for a relative by marriage, so some of the family was there instead. Tons of yummy food, and I ate way too many desserts. DH worked the weekend, and it looks like he will be working again this coming weekend, and I will be going to Michigan for a 55th anniversary party by myself. 3 hour drive one way. Well worth the drive, as they are almost like second parents. I have known them 37 years. It will be an honor to spend the day with them.

Little Arianna has gotten her mother's cold. Poor thing has the yucky nose to go with it. She has not wanted to eat for about 3 days, but must be feeling better as she started eating this morning and is back to her busy, sassy little self! I may be baby sitting tomorrow, as mom has a baby wearing meeting, and doesn't want to spread germs to the newborns that will be in attendance. We took her big brother to the orthodontist this morning, and I sat in the car with her while there so we didn't share germs there. The waiting room is very tiny. Then stopped at the LYS and the bakery right next door. In the several years I have been going there, I have never been in the bakery. I made a big mistake doing so today, as it was very good! LOL. Then to Trader Joe's for some dairy free cheese that had recommended by a friend that is supposed to taste good and melt well. Then home to make a baby wearing sling for a friend's new DGGS. DD is trying it out tomorrow at her meeting. 

Thank you Sam, for the great start, and Julie and Margaret for the summary. Now I am off to try and catch up with you all.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Caren...So surprised to hear of the move so soon. I hope all is well with you.
> 
> Thinking of everyone and keeping you in my prayers. I have been keeping quite busy lately so when I come home, I am usually tired. I read on, but sometimes fall asleep at the computer. Take care.


All is well with me. It has been a long time since I have slept so well and not stressed out bout things. I am good with it happening now though.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Know there is so much more I need to respond to, but hands are so swollen so am going to stop for now.
> 
> Saying prayers for all those in need. Please remember my DH as he will have another surgery in Pittsburgh this Monday. This will be his 10th surgery for his esophagus.
> 
> Blessings sent to all.


Pearlone, praying that your DH's surgery went well yesterday.

Have you been eating potatoes and tomatoes lately? It might help if you cut them out for a while, as they are in the nightshade family and will contribute to the inflamation. Praying that the Dr.'s can get your RA under control with out using that horrendously expensive medicine.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Hello everyone, I have had quite the day. I could not sleep last night so just got up in the wee hours and knitted. Think I frogged everything I knitted. I dont know if it is the thread but my stitches dont look like they usually do. Will post a picture when I get back to where I was. I have to finish the edging on Gerrys Pineapple shawl and get it blocked and to her daughter before I can return to my socks.
> Anywhoo, I shampooed my hair and got ready and was out the door by ten. I stopped at Belks to pick up some presale makeup and look at their t shirts. Got a few. Left there and ran to pharmacy to get my prescription for my blood thinner, stopped by church to pick up new SS books for Jim and I since we had to miss last Sunday, then stopped at Bovina Café (the best little restaurant in Vicksburg) and picked Jim and I up some Jambalaya and pie. As soon as I ate, I decided to start cleaning as I cant stand it any more. I really cleaned our bedroom and bath well and have run the washer and dryer all day. I finished about nine and now my leg is just killing me. Just dont understand it.
> I really did enjoy knitting with the ladies. I cant go this week though as I have to go with Jim to a heart Seminar but I plan to be there the next week.
> JUNE, I remember Moma putting beets in potato salad occasionally and it was good.
> ...


Betty, you had a very busy day! No wonder your legs hurt so bad. You really need to take a break in between tasks and put your feet up for a bit. And take a big glass of water with you with a bit of lemon or lime juice in it to help rehydrate you while you sit. I am sorry you had to frog everything you knitted when you couldn't sleep. Perhaps for those times you could knit a dish cloth instead of working on an important project.

Have you been to an endocrinologist for your thyroid, or are you just going to your regular doctor for it? Perhaps the endocrinologist would be more help to you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, thank you for great recipes.
> Well, I am all packed. We leave for LAX at 2 p.m. tomorrow. Im excited. We fly out 6.a.m. Sunday. We get into Charleston around 3 p.m. My niece is having us to dinner on Monday.


Hope you have a wonderful, well deserved trip!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all! Had a good day with market stall, slow but steady. Finally sold a knitted headband with crochet rose and a pair of handbag slippers as well as several fridge towels.
> 
> Lovely recipes, as usual, Sam, glad to hear you are picking uup healthwise.
> 
> ...


I am so glad you had a good market day!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> I'm back, a very restless time. Can't seem to settle in on anything. It's very hot and humid outside, glad I can stay in where it is cooler. Doctor took all the packing out yesterday and said everything looks great. That's good news. Seems to be feeling better each day, I know it will take time. Thank you each one for the many kind and encouraging words. Yes, this too shall pass...VA Sharon


I am glad to hear you are slowly improving. Keeping you in my prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. The show is over and I am having a sit down and a glass of wine. Everything went well, lots of cakes, lots of crafts and brilliant singing (I know I am biased but the audience said so too)
> 
> Here's a few photos


It looks like you had a great day! Lots of cakes, a nice size group singing, and a beautiful you. Love that hat.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Loved the pictures from all of you. Did enjoy trying to understand Julie's shrug..better now I've seen what she is knitting, but still having a bit of a problem getting it sorted in my mind.
> A beautiful day here, paid the next installment on income taxes, but am waiting for the plumber. I think there is a piece of veggie stuck in one of the bends and I'm not capable of taking it apart and putting it back together without leaking. The plumber will be here in 2 hours, and I'll wait to start tomorrow's lunch until after he is gone. I'm trying a blackberry roasted pork roast with fruit bars for dessert. Both are recipes I got on the internet, so it is anybody's guess how they will turn out. Thinking of those with problems.


I hope your plumbing issue is straightened out by now, and didn't take much to fix. That blackberry roast pork sounds really good.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's awhole new meaning to biker babes


I love it! They look like they are having fun.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> She has 90 days with insurance so it is that she has improved. Here is a picture of mom in younger days and I must say Hubba Hubba. What a beauty she was.


Wonderful pictures. Thank you for sharing. Your mom is a lovely woman.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Wasn't asked to her 12 week scan- she has a very involved husband, but the photos are amazing as they had 3D ones done.
> WHile they have said no photos on line I don't think this counts
> As they had her full name on them I deleted them. WIll see if I can edit her name off. As you can see I managed it. SO her is my grandchild at 12 weeks


Oh, my! I have never seen such detailed scans as these 3D! DD just had regular sonograms/ultrasounds. These really make it real!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, am on late as, yet again, one 15yo niece has been sent off in ambulance for zone out and violent twitching. Now to wait to see what happens. DSF has gone with her this trip, mainly because DM is already in pjs. Friday night is not a good night to have to go to the ED, they get a lot of interesting patients in interesting conditions from alcohol and drugs. Each time this happens, the twitching is getting more and more violent, but we found out that she is in there, just unable to verbally respond. Thought I was imagining it, but she had focused on me before retreating again. Wish we could get an answer on what it is, as one of us may get hurt if it keeps progressing. Good news also, the paramedics do not think it is epileptic seizures, even if it somewhat resembles one. The big unknown is if it is related to her heart conditions and being triggered by the valve that is blocking and to be repaired during summer hols. Due to the violence of the twitching, niece is unable to have a head scan safely while in the middle of one of these episodes, wish she could, it would probably provide some answers.
> 
> DS is sitting by the phone, waiting to find out if she needs to get over to mainland. Can understand the feelings of helplessness that the waiting produces, combined, in her case, with bad timing, these things are happening late at night when the ferries are due to stop running.
> 
> ...


I am in agreement that if the scans could be safely done while your DN is having an episode that it would provide some answers.

I hope she will be well enough to safely show her heffer, and the camping trip and show goes well.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Of course! Quite satisfying knowing it came from the garden. Going to make a squash casserole tonight.


Do you have a recipe to share for the squash casserole? Please?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> JUst popping in quickly to share some good news. My DstepD just called and her boyfriend proposed yesterday. She is going to try and drop by later this afternoon to show us the ring. She said that he had planned with the owners of an antique shop they go to frequently and had hidden the ring inside a special cup (he purchased the cup) that she had been hunting for. The cup had a "sold tag" on it and she was disappointed to see it had been sold (not knowing he had bought it). He said well let's at least look at it and when she took it down she saw this ring inside the cup., When she turned around he was on his knees and asked her to marry him. The shop owners (unbeknowstThey've been together for over 2 years. She said they are going to wait until it cools down some so looking toward a Sept/Oct wedding. She has been married before he has not.


Congratulations! It sounds like he put a lot of thought into his proposal.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > Enjoyed all the chatter, photos
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Kaye Jo! I am wondering about knitting the original one up conventionally, rather than being defeated by it. Meantime I had this, last night- a bit further on now!


Very pretty.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hey Gwen, thank you. I about fell off the chair when sis said they were sending mom home. I'm with you on this and was thrilled to eventually find out that mom is doing much better. I just couldn't imagine them sending her home as she was thinking it would be on a stretcher. She walked the length of the hall with her walker :!:


That is good news!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I loved the pictures of knitting progress..so neat to see these ideas come to life.
> Asking the prayer warriors for help at this time. My sister Judy has a terribly painful nephritis, has been to the doctors x2 and a kidney stone is ruled out on CAT scan. Prayers for her would be much appreciated. She still looks rough after 3 days on meds and rest. Thanks so much.


I will add Judy to my prayers. Hope she is feeling better by now.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Caren, I'm glad you are having a restful weekend. I'm looking forward to seeing the snowflakes.
> 
> Nittergma, I hope your sale if perennials goes well, I would love to see them but probably many wouldn't grow here, according to the seed catalogue nothing should grow here, we are zone 2 & almost every perennial say hardy to zone 3
> 
> ...


Bonnie, as long as you can get the stain out with your remedies, put a dish of regular charcoal under one of the beds to absorb any odor and bacteria that is left behind.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Creative Chaos group here this morning and I'm off to physio after lunch. Walking ok around the house and just using a walking stick outside. Am beginning to do the stairs both up and down, but need to hold onto the bannister. I feel I'm doing ok as it was a month ago today I'm had my op.
> 
> Here's a photo l took looking out of the lounge window yesterday evening.
> 
> Healing vibes and hugs to all.


Beautiful! I am glad you are doing so well.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I am only average I am afraid. Diverticulitis is playing up :thumbdown:
> Yes, I am very lucky and it is a beautiful day here. :thumbup:


Feel better soon .


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This is what I've been making with odd balls of yarn I had lying around


Very nice!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Morning Julie, sleep well! We're just about to go and see Caitlin....can't wait! This is a studio portrait that they had done....look at those chubby cheeks!


Caitlin is just beautiful!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hi everyone. Just popping to say Hi even though most people are probably asleep right now. Have been missing in action again!! No real reason - just busy. Have been spending a lot of time doing research for our trip. Problem is that the more you research, the more wonderful places you find to explore and we don't have time to do it all! I'll be asking for advice from locals on here before we finalise our plans. At the moment we have allowed two weeks for New Hampshire, Vermont and upstate New York ( and hoping we won't miss the fall colours but I think we will be too late for the best of them) and then 2 more weeks for Charleston/Savannah/Atlanta before a rest in LA to catch up with friends on the way home. Very excited! I love the planning part of a trip almost as much as the real thing! If anyone has any suggestions for must see places on our trip, I'd love to hear your suggestions.
> 
> Margaret, loved the early scans of your grandchild. How exciting this must be for you.
> 
> ...


If you are coming in mid October, you should be catching some of the nice leaf color. Mostly it will depend on how wet a summer and fall we have. And if it is a wet fall, the leaves will take a beating in the rain. Oh, and how fast it starts getting cold at night makes a difference.

Have a nice visit with your friend, and hope her recovery is swift.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jknappva said:


> My sister and her DH went to the Outer Banks to their beach house over the weekend. So, of course, she has pictures of the Corolla Wild horses. And, of course, I'm sharing them.
> After all the dreariness of last week, we had a beautiful weekend even with a brief storm Sat. afternoon.
> Junek


The horses are beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I will add Judy to my prayers. Hope she is feeling better by now.


 I appreciate all your prayers. Judy now is slowly overcoming her kidney infections and partial GI obstruction but today has been diagnosed and treated for shingles..wouldn't you know it, she didn't get the shot. Her MD told her that she is now building her own immunity..the hard way. Kindly continue your prayers as they are, indeed, helping.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend, where it is overcast and very wet. There was thunder storms over night and into the early morning hours. If it dries up a little Seth and I will be out working in the garden, it is coming a long nicely except for the cucumbers. I think Amy and I will be buying some plants to put in, in place of the seeds we planted. I'll get a photo of the garden today if the weather clear up some.
> 
> today's coffee and a neat idea for this that want a picnic table but have limited space.
> 
> Healing energy going out to those in need and Hugs to all.


What a neat idea for a picnic table!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon. Just back from seeing the physio minus the crutches. She is p,eased wiyh what I am doing, I can now go swimming and walk as much as I feel able. It's a month ago today since the op. Knee is bending and steaightening fine and I can do the stairs. Now where have they hidden my roller skates? X


I am glad you have done so well with healing and movement! But I think the roller skates need to stay hidden for a while until you finish healing!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

martina said:


> Great news about the knee. However no roller skating allowed until you have written permission from the Dr. , physio, Mr P , the insurance company, a psychiatrist, counsellor, the police, fire and ambulance services, children, grandchildren, in laws, out laws , the WI and all your friends iNcluding those on here!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Good thinking!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hey with all you super cooks here I'm hoping someone can help me. I couldn't resist purchasing some lovely pork chops the other day however I have not been successful cooking pork chops so that they are moist. I can not swallow the dry porkchops that I've fixed, Does anyone have a fail proof recipe that is simple for a moist pork chop,


I sometimes use the Adolf's marinade packets to marinate them in. The biggest thing is to not over cook them. Try the marinade and grill them. If they are about 3/4" thick, grill them for about a total of 12-15 minutes or until an instant read thermometer says they are done. I don't remember the temperature off the top of my head, but I think it is 165°F.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Managed to e-mail myself some of the holiday photos from the laptop as it wouldn't send them to KTP for some reason known only to itself. :roll: I'll send these 2 at a time.


Kate, those are amazing photos. Thank you for sharing. I know I will never get to see them in person.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Bonnie, as long as you can get the stain out with your remedies, put a dish of regular charcoal under one of the beds to absorb any odor and bacteria that is left behind.


I would get, and use, some pet urine and stain remover. I love that made by Bissell as it works well, as does Simple Magic. Urine of pets and urine of people responds well to these products. Good luck on it's removal. I find that it usually takes several applications to finish off the smell and stain.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hello everyone. I am just getting here for the week. I have 55 pages to read to catch up. Saturday was my nephew's graduation party, so that took up all afternoon, but I got to see family, so that is always good! Unfortunately, there was a wedding that day also for a relative by marriage, so some of the family was there instead. Tons of yummy food, and I ate way too many desserts. DH worked the weekend, and it looks like he will be working again this coming weekend, and I will be going to Michigan for a 55th anniversary party by myself. 3 hour drive one way. Well worth the drive, as they are almost like second parents. I have known them 37 years. It will be an honor to spend the day with them.
> 
> Little Arianna has gotten her mother's cold. Poor thing has the yucky nose to go with it. She has not wanted to eat for about 3 days, but must be feeling better as she started eating this morning and is back to her busy, sassy little self! I may be baby sitting tomorrow, as mom has a baby wearing meeting, and doesn't want to spread germs to the newborns that will be in attendance. We took her big brother to the orthodontist this morning, and I sat in the car with her while there so we didn't share germs there. The waiting room is very tiny. Then stopped at the LYS and the bakery right next door. In the several years I have been going there, I have never been in the bakery. I made a big mistake doing so today, as it was very good! LOL. Then to Trader Joe's for some dairy free cheese that had recommended by a friend that is supposed to taste good and melt well. Then home to make a baby wearing sling for a friend's new DGGS. DD is trying it out tomorrow at her meeting.
> 
> Thank you Sam, for the great start, and Julie and Margaret for the summary. Now I am off to try and catch up with you all.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Very pretty.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well the Brownies in oranges were a great success. Vicky said that Dad kept laughing at my niece for wanting Brownies- and then proceeded to eat 3!


Interesting!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from an overcast drizzly Great Bend.I am now posting from a new house. I no longer have my farm. I am very glad to have Amy (Allykat1198) as a friend.
> 
> Today's coffee and a view of part of the back of where i am living now.
> 
> Healing energy to those in need HUGS to all!!!!!!!!!


Good to see more of you Caren. I hope this is a happy move. No wonder you have not been able to post much. I am glad you have Amy, too. It is a beautiful stone house.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Spider said:


> Good morning all.my coffee this morning is out of my knitting cup, which one of my faborite yarn store gave out at Christmas and graham crackers. Not as gourmet and beautiful as Carens. But it will do.
> Home today, had the shots in both feet yesterday for the second time and decided to give them a rest today. We aren't busy at work really so home today it is. But plenty to do here.
> Wrote a long answer to where we live and our lake area last night and it never appeared. So will try again, my husband and I grew up in the state of North Dakota which borders Canada. We grew up on the border of North Dakota so we say we are from Middle East part of the state, directly to our east is the state of Minneasota. Which again comes up with the twin cities idea, but one is in one state and on in another. Then ninety miles pretty much straight east of us and alittle North is the central part of the state of Minnesota. And that is where our lake is. We are surrounded by lakes. Not much for business, just lakes. Some small hobby farming but lakes. The big Twin Cities of Minneapolis and St Paul Sam talked about are three and half hours from us. There are lakes around there also, and straight North of where we leave is referred to the Northern Minnesota. So when we moved back three years ago, we moved back to our lake, we had lived there for 19 years full time. My husband was not ready to retire and we had lost touch with our life there, so we got an apt and found jobs here in North Dakota right on the border so we were back home near family, friends. So the drive to the lake takes about an hour and half to get there. But for me worth it. That is where my home is and room to walk around and remember my children growing up. Someday we will see it and move closer to where we are now but we just don't know for sure where., life gives us many different things to deal with and for me this last move took a long time to get over, but my blood pressure is now down back to normal, my interest has returned to many things. I kinda like my job, but I think I will have to cut hours. I am sixty and somedays this body just wants to feel older, and now with DH having RA , I want to be the strong one and help him out and keep is spirits up. Will send more pictures, they turned out a little grainery with my iPod but you can see. I always love to see where you all live, it is all wonderful to me.
> Kate that baby girl Si so pretty, gwen wonderful proposal for you SD and Betty slow down. I would love to clean for you all if you would all cook for me. Or grocery shop.
> Dh is struggling, but we are trying to change his diet some and I am pushing for more rest , but yet keeping him busy. This new job is turning out to a blessing. His old job would have killed with all the stress and traveling he was doing. So things work out how they should in time. I am not in charge. Have a good day.


Nice. Thank you for sharing your lake home with us.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

nittergma said:


> The NZ pics are beautiful such a beautiful place to live Julie!
> Sassafrass it sounds like you're having so much fun.
> I have be on my feet an incredibly long time today at cashiering so prayers would be appreciated. I hope the schedule changes.
> Take care everyone and I'll try to catch up more later. nittergma


Definitely sending prayers. Standing so long in spot is so hard on the feet and back.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I appreciate all your prayers. Judy now is slowly overcoming her kidney infections and partial GI obstruction but today has been diagnosed and treated for shingles..wouldn't you know it, she didn't get the shot. Her MD told her that she is now building her own immunity..the hard way. Kindly continue your prayers as they are, indeed, helping.


I hope she is feeling better soon. Bad enough to have UTI or obstruction without adding Shingles, poor woman. Did she get the antiviral med's in time to help with the Shingles? I know if you don't get it within 3 days it doesn't help. Such a nasty disease. I have to remember to ask to get that vaccine, I forgot when I went to the doctor last week.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks Poledra. I am amazed. The doctor had us doing the last things one does before a loved one dies. I was accepting and in denial at the same time. Strange place to be. One never knows, even the doctors.


God does work miracles. And if you have done the last things as was suggested, that is one less worry you have when the time finally comes. I think pre-planning funerals is one of the best gifts our families can be given. Now if I could just convince DH of that......

I am so glad that your mom has improved so much, and that your migraine has finally gone away.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I would get, and use, some pet urine and stain remover. I love that made by Bissell as it works well, as does Simple Magic. Urine of pets and urine of people responds well to these products. Good luck on it's removal. I find that it usually takes several applications to finish off the smell and stain.


Thank goodness there doesn't seem to be a stain, maybe because most of it was in the sleeping bag. I used vinegar & water, then baking soda ( I found those ideas on the Internet ) & I don't smell anything now, hopefully it doesn't come back. Lesson learned, I have an old plastic tablecloth I will certainly put under the sleeping bag in future.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thanks June I've been at the hospital this afternoon with the youngest they are classing his seizure as epilepsy. He has to go for more tests then back to the consultant to see what treatment he needs so I can now add more hospital appointments to my already long list of hospital appointments . I think we will just move in
> Sonja


Sorry to hear that the seizures are classified as epilepsy. Hope they can keep it controlled with meds.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> We've had very dramatic thunderstorms several times today. Loud booming thunder which makes the smallest of our dogs jump into our laps...or since I'm here alone should say my lap and the larger dogs laying at my feet. Saves me having to water the garden but keeps me from putting out the eggplants and peppers I bought.
> 
> Haven't felt good since Saturday; stomach/intestinal issues. Had RA appointment today and they've taken me off the prednione because I've also been experiencing shaky hands quite a bit. The are putting on another drug but can't start it until I go to general physician to check out why I am having such stomach/intestinal issues. Got in to see Gen. doctor this afternoon and he's prescribed an antibiotic for stomach and has taken me off the Lisinapril saying it may be what is making me shake and that my BP was actually low considering what it usually is. Also drew blood to check thyroid levels. I feel like I'm just crumbling aparat the past few days. Ridiculous. I know it too will pass but just sick and tired of being sick and tired. Know many of you feel the same way.
> 
> ...


I hope you start feeling better very soon.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Spider said:


> Love it, funny you didn't die them purple!!


Or cover them with purple socks!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Railyn said:


> We are rather upset at this point in time.DH just got a call from our realitor and we are unable to buy the house we have been looking at. The seller's realitor didn't do his job correctly and the house can't be sold at this time. Some legal reason that I don't understand. We are looking at another house tomorrow.
> We had hoped to be moved by now. Hopefully we will not lose our loan. Time will tell.


Marilyn I am so sorry to hear this. Maybe you weren't supposed to have that house. I hope that you quickly find the perfect one, and can get moved soon.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thank goodness there doesn't seem to be a stain, maybe because most of it was in the sleeping bag. I used vinegar & water, then baking soda ( I found those ideas on the Internet ) & I don't smell anything now, hopefully it doesn't come back. Lesson learned, I have an old plastic tablecloth I will certainly put under the sleeping bag in future.


I would still suggest putting a dish of charcoal under a bed or somewhere out of the way. It not only absorbs any odor, but also the bacteria that causes the odor, so if there is any lingering, it will be taken care of.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Page 58 and I am caught up, all in one evening. It is 12:13 AM. DH went to bed 2 hours ago! Oops. At least I made his lunch before I sat down to catch up here, or I would have that to do yet. Good night everyone. Prayers for all.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I appreciate all your prayers. Judy now is slowly overcoming her kidney infections and partial GI obstruction but today has been diagnosed and treated for shingles..wouldn't you know it, she didn't get the shot. Her MD told her that she is now building her own immunity..the hard way. Kindly continue your prayers as they are, indeed, helping.


I hope that it's just a mild case of shingles....such horrible pain and discomfort. Glad the kidney infection and other issues are getting cleared up. Continuing prayers and sending hugs.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thanks June I've been at the hospital this afternoon with the youngest they are classing his seizure as epilepsy. He has to go for more tests then back to the consultant to see what treatment he needs so I can now add more hospital appointments to my already long list of hospital appointments . I think we will just move in
> Sonja


At least now, if it is epilepsy, it is fairly easily controlled with meds, and maybe it will fade with time, just the finding which meds work the best for him will be the main pain. Hugs and hopes that they get him on the right plan quickly.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Sonja, my friend's daughter started with epilepsy at the age of 17. It took a while to get her on the right meds and into a regular routine but she is now doing grwat, has a lovely job and has just turned 21. There is light at the end if the tunnel. Sending you and your famiky lots of healing hugs xx


My cousin also had epilepsy, but she was finally able to get her drivers license and has done very well on the medication. She was 16 I think when she was diagnosed, it was really bad for a while, she had an attack while getting on the school bus.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Joy, body surfing? Do we need to give you a warning label like we do PurpleFi about her rollerskating? lolol Just be safe and have fun!! Both of you!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> They are knee high socks. They are not tight on my skinny legs and they make them itch, but the worst thing is they are bottle green and NOT PURPLE!


You could bleach them, then dye them purple. :lol:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No driving for 6 months as long as he does not have any more and I'm back at same hospital in the morning with husband . Hospital s for some reason make me feel so tired I suppose it's the waiting about
> Sonja


The waiting and all the beds, seeing rooms with beds makes me want a nap.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Elastic is hard to dye and I would gave probably ended up with purple legs :roll:


And you would mind having purple legs? :XD:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Railyn said:


> We are rather upset at this point in time.DH just got a call from our realitor and we are unable to buy the house we have been looking at. The seller's realitor didn't do his job correctly and the house can't be sold at this time. Some legal reason that I don't understand. We are looking at another house tomorrow.
> We had hoped to be moved by now. Hopefully we will not lose our loan. Time will tell.


Oh no, I hope you find another house that you love soon and can get everything closed and finalized quickly, I know that that has to be so disappointing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I am going to suggest it to my sweetie. Seth was here today and will be back on Friday so I will say hi when I see him. He is loving the new place lots, he really likes to talk to the chickens when it isn't raining out.


 :thumbup:

Seth just makes me smile.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes I have been and it is a good busy. I still have things to get from the other house mostly stored in the barn at the moment. I can go back to get it any time it feels like stop raining out.
> Amy thanks you it is her place.


If finally stopped raining here, now we're in the 90's F, but supposed to have a thunderstorm tomorrow afternoon and evening for the next couple days, can't complain though, the farmers and ranchers need it, and it's good for our garden. 
David would like chickens, thank goodness we can't have them in city limits, I'm allergic to the feces and ammonia in the urine, and chickens and I just have a mutual dislike of each other from when dad and Marla had chickens, we agreed to just leave each other alone and I'll just eat them after others raise them. lol 
You are welcome Amy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hello everyone. I am just getting here for the week. I have 55 pages to read to catch up. Saturday was my nephew's graduation party, so that took up all afternoon, but I got to see family, so that is always good! Unfortunately, there was a wedding that day also for a relative by marriage, so some of the family was there instead. Tons of yummy food, and I ate way too many desserts. DH worked the weekend, and it looks like he will be working again this coming weekend, and I will be going to Michigan for a 55th anniversary party by myself. 3 hour drive one way. Well worth the drive, as they are almost like second parents. I have known them 37 years. It will be an honor to spend the day with them.
> 
> Little Arianna has gotten her mother's cold. Poor thing has the yucky nose to go with it. She has not wanted to eat for about 3 days, but must be feeling better as she started eating this morning and is back to her busy, sassy little self! I may be baby sitting tomorrow, as mom has a baby wearing meeting, and doesn't want to spread germs to the newborns that will be in attendance. We took her big brother to the orthodontist this morning, and I sat in the car with her while there so we didn't share germs there. The waiting room is very tiny. Then stopped at the LYS and the bakery right next door. In the several years I have been going there, I have never been in the bakery. I made a big mistake doing so today, as it was very good! LOL. Then to Trader Joe's for some dairy free cheese that had recommended by a friend that is supposed to taste good and melt well. Then home to make a baby wearing sling for a friend's new DGGS. DD is trying it out tomorrow at her meeting.
> 
> Thank you Sam, for the great start, and Julie and Margaret for the summary. Now I am off to try and catch up with you all.


Poor Arianna, glad she's feeling more herself, it's awful when any of our kids are sick but with little ones, you can't explain to them why they feel yucky. Now don't you come down with it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, a page with just me on it, I think that that is my cue to GO TO BED, I headed there an hour ago but I'm still here, but I'm caught up. 
Night all, sweet dreams!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah! --- sam



darowil said:


> Well the Brownies in oranges were a great success. Vicky said that Dad kept laughing at my niece for wanting Brownies- and then proceeded to eat 3!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> The coughing that I've had since Feb. according to general doc could be caused by it just as you stated which is a second reason for taking me off it.


That's the problem with medications they might cure you of one thing but they give you half a dozen other problems to deal with 
I hope your doctors  can sort something out that works well for you so that you can start feeling well again and soon 
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

somewhere I think I read that they had stabilized it somehow - that is not to say that it won't eventually fall down. --- sam



darowil said:


> They look good- wonder how long till the tower falls over? Looks more of a lean than when i saw it 40 years ago-it is continuing to lean more isn't it? or is just my memory


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you could start a zoo in your back yard Josephine. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> 20 species of birds, dragonfliy, bats, frogs, toads, newts, mice, squirrel, hedgehog, fox, deer and badger


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

nice vest kate - look at that hair - she is going to need a hair cut soon. lol a very cute baby. what color are her eyes? --- sam



KateB said:


> Another photo of Caitlin, this time wearing some of Gran's knitting!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is this amy's house or do you live there alone? what lives in the little cages? --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from an overcast drizzly Great Bend.I am now posting from a new house. I no longer have my farm. I am very glad to have Amy (Allykat1198) as a friend.
> 
> Today's coffee and a view of part of the back of where i am living now.
> 
> Healing energy to those in need HUGS to all!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that looks like a lovely place to live - any place near water is so restful and peaceful. love your "quiet" chair. --- sam



Spider said:


> Good morning all.my coffee this morning is out of my knitting cup, which one of my faborite yarn store gave out at Christmas and graham crackers. Not as gourmet and beautiful as Carens. But it will do.
> Home today, had the shots in both feet yesterday for the second time and decided to give them a rest today. We aren't busy at work really so home today it is. But plenty to do here.
> Wrote a long answer to where we live and our lake area last night and it never appeared. So will try again, my husband and I grew up in the state of North Dakota which borders Canada. We grew up on the border of North Dakota so we say we are from Middle East part of the state, directly to our east is the state of Minneasota. Which again comes up with the twin cities idea, but one is in one state and on in another. Then ninety miles pretty much straight east of us and alittle North is the central part of the state of Minnesota. And that is where our lake is. We are surrounded by lakes. Not much for business, just lakes. Some small hobby farming but lakes. The big Twin Cities of Minneapolis and St Paul Sam talked about are three and half hours from us. There are lakes around there also, and straight North of where we leave is referred to the Northern Minnesota. So when we moved back three years ago, we moved back to our lake, we had lived there for 19 years full time. My husband was not ready to retire and we had lost touch with our life there, so we got an apt and found jobs here in North Dakota right on the border so we were back home near family, friends. So the drive to the lake takes about an hour and half to get there. But for me worth it. That is where my home is and room to walk around and remember my children growing up. Someday we will see it and move closer to where we are now but we just don't know for sure where., life gives us many different things to deal with and for me this last move took a long time to get over, but my blood pressure is now down back to normal, my interest has returned to many things. I kinda like my job, but I think I will have to cut hours. I am sixty and somedays this body just wants to feel older, and now with DH having RA , I want to be the strong one and help him out and keep is spirits up. Will send more pictures, they turned out a little grainery with my iPod but you can see. I always love to see where you all live, it is all wonderful to me.
> Kate that baby girl Si so pretty, gwen wonderful proposal for you SD and Betty slow down. I would love to clean for you all if you would all cook for me. Or grocery shop.
> Dh is struggling, but we are trying to change his diet some and I am pushing for more rest , but yet keeping him busy. This new job is turning out to a blessing. His old job would have killed with all the stress and traveling he was doing. So things work out how they should in time. I am not in charge. Have a good day.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Marilyn I am so sorry to hear this. Maybe you weren't supposed to have that house. I hope that you quickly find the perfect one, and can get moved soon.


That's terrible Marilyn .I hope you find a more perfect house soon and the move goes swiftly and smoothly 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> At least now, if it is epilepsy, it is fairly easily controlled with meds, and maybe it will fade with time, just the finding which meds work the best for him will be the main pain. Hugs and hopes that they get him on the right plan quickly.


Thanks Kaye he seems to be coping fine with it , just have to get the rest of the tests done and see what they say 
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> They are leaving for Indonesia. First will be 2 wks. without the children to get set up and then they will move there for 2 yrs.


Whereabouts in Indonesia?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> darowil wrote:
> Well here I am for th efirst time today- at just after 9.
> Spent th emorning finsihing a commisioned cardigan that I had provised for today. Finsihe dit on the way to the football in the train! She conventiently lives near the fottball ground.
> We lost the footy again. Playing a good team but we had a big led at one time and let it go. Wouldn't have minded losing by the amount we did if we hadn't had such agood lead.
> ...


Newish, we didn't have them as kids but fairly common now. I have a recipe that is so nice an American friend got it from me. Don't know how traditional they are. In a kids cookbook from when the girls were kids


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thanks June I've been at the hospital this afternoon with the youngest they are classing his seizure as epilepsy. He has to go for more tests then back to the consultant to see what treatment he needs so I can now add more hospital appointments to my already long list of hospital appointments . I think we will just move in
> Sonja


Thats not a surprising outcome. Usually this can be well controlled now with the various medications availble now- praying that this will the case for him.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Thats not a surprising outcome. Usually this can be well controlled now with the various medications availble now- praying that this will the case for him.


Thank you Margaret


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well you must look like a beautiful purple iris and your legs in green are the stem....


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Margaret


Hi Sonja, are you feeling any more energetic than I've been reading about you feeling? But I guess that was yesterday.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> We've had very dramatic thunderstorms several times today. Loud booming thunder which makes the smallest of our dogs jump into our laps...or since I'm here alone should say my lap and the larger dogs laying at my feet. Saves me having to water the garden but keeps me from putting out the eggplants and peppers I bought.
> 
> Haven't felt good since Saturday; stomach/intestinal issues. Had RA appointment today and they've taken me off the prednione because I've also been experiencing shaky hands quite a bit. The are putting on another drug but can't start it until I go to general physician to check out why I am having such stomach/intestinal issues. Got in to see Gen. doctor this afternoon and he's prescribed an antibiotic for stomach and has taken me off the Lisinapril saying it may be what is making me shake and that my BP was actually low considering what it usually is. Also drew blood to check thyroid levels. I feel like I'm just crumbling aparat the past few days. Ridiculous. I know it too will pass but just sick and tired of being sick and tired. Know many of you feel the same way.
> 
> ...


Thats the trouble with so many different medications -it can be hard to work out if one is causing a poblem and if so whihc , or whether it the mix of two of them. Mind you long term Prednislone is not good if it can be avoided.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Railyn said:


> We are rather upset at this point in time.DH just got a call from our realitor and we are unable to buy the house we have been looking at. The seller's realitor didn't do his job correctly and the house can't be sold at this time. Some legal reason that I don't understand. We are looking at another house tomorrow.
> We had hoped to be moved by now. Hopefully we will not lose our loan. Time will tell.


How really frustating it isfor things to fall through at this late stage.
I never fail to be stunned by how many people have major issues when buying and selling houses (including us in England) and am so grateful for our system over here. These issues have to be sorted out by the seller before selling and the buyer has a couple of business days to check that thigs are as said and no problems exist. The the contract is binding including the settlement date (though this can on mutual agreement be changed). The contract can be subject to a number of points being sorted out like finance, building inspection and whatever but these include dates. And if you don't notify then before that date that the sale goes ahead.
Once the contract is signed the seller can't change his mind and after the 2 days cooling off period the buyer only if one of the already specified issues is not satisfactory. If you fail to settle you face charges etc unless it has been a mutual decision to delay for any reason which does happen sometimes.
This is in South Australia- other states didn't have this system though I believe some were going to adopt it or a similar one.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Oh, my! I have never seen such detailed scans as these 3D! DD just had regular sonograms/ultrasounds. These really make it real!


I think they are fairly new which is why I posted. They are just so amazing with the details in them.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> And you would mind having purple legs? :XD:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Hi Sonja, are you feeling any more energetic than I've been reading about you feeling? But I guess that was yesterday.


Yes thanks Margaret doctor upped the dose on my thyroxine have to go back in a months time because I was on a high dose to begin with but I have stopped shivering and my legs are not cramping as much when I stretch them on the mornings which is not a very nice way to wake up , off on my travels again which will surely get me yawning again but hopefully will be in the garden this afternoon as it's beautiful here this morning 
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes thanks Margaret doctor upped the dose on my thyroxine have to go back in a months time because I was on a high dose to begin with but I have stopped shivering and my legs are not cramping as much when I stretch them on the mornings which is not a very nice way to wake up , off on my travels again which will surely get me yawning again but hopefully will be in the garden this afternoon as it's beautiful here this morning
> Sonja


At least it is good that you are feeling mor energetic. Do you see on endocrinologist? As you are on a high dose it might be worth while just seeing they have any advice


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, glad you are not having head aches.
Marilyn, so disappointing about your home. Hope you find one you like even better.
Flyty, healing energy sent your way. Shingles are a bummer.
I think I will take my friend Betty to a plantation this morning and stop in to see Carol again.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> How disappointing Marilyn. Let's hope that this is a blessing in disguise and that the next house will be even better for you.


Well said Gwen.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Goodmmorning from Surrey, a bit of sun, bit of cloud and windy.

Off to get my hair trimmed this morning and then on school pick up later. This evening is WI and somewhere in the day l must tidy my craft room.

Healing vibes and hugs to all xx


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> nice vest kate - look at that hair - she is going to need a hair cut soon. lol a very cute baby. what color are her eyes? --- sam


At the moment they are very dark blue.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

20 Pages behind! I had no success finding a doctor to talk to yesterday however I actually got to speak to one of the ortho docs today. I requested that the Celebrex be given back on board and asked if maybe she could have a higher dose of pain patch (which has been used at home at previous times). He had a look at her chart and says... so she is currently having the 12mg patch? NOOOO! She has been having a 25mg for THREE years I say. Oh, well I will chart it for 25mg and see if that makes a difference. Too many different doctors changing things all the time. Good grief! So mum has been having LESS pain relief than she has AT HOME. :roll: Any wonder she is in too much pain. 

I am still on a mission chasing physio....... to be continued....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> 20 Pages behind! I had no success finding a doctor to talk to yesterday however I actually got to speak to one of the ortho docs today. I requested that the Celebrex be given back on board and asked if maybe she could have a higher dose of pain patch (which has been used at home at previous times). He had a look at her chart and says... so she is currently having the 12mg patch? NOOOO! She has been having a 25mg for THREE years I say. Oh, well I will chart it for 25mg and see if that makes a difference. Too many different doctors changing things all the time. Good grief! So mum has been having LESS pain relief than she has AT HOME. :roll: Any wonder she is in too much pain.
> 
> I am still on a mission chasing physio....... to be continued....


Oh my goodness! No wonder she's had so much difficulty. Here's hoping you manage better progress tomorrow!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Another photo of Caitlin, this time wearing some of Gran's knitting!


Aaaw Gorgeous. Look at those chubby cheeks... love them.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh my goodness! No wonder she's had so much difficulty. Here's hoping you manage better progress tomorrow!


Well surely it has made a difference. I am not happy about it at all. When they roll her to go on a bed pan for instance , she is saying the whole time... no no please no more, its too painfull, I cant stand it. 
Breaks my heart. It shouldnt hurt that much.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well surely it has made a difference. I am not happy about it at all. When they roll her to go on a bed pan for instance , she is saying the whole time... no no please no more, its too painfull, I cant stand it.
> Breaks my heart. It shouldnt hurt that much.


Not for something that necessary!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Amy has been my friend through lots of life's trials and tribulations. I couldn't ask for any better. I was had plans to leave the farm at some point was just not prepared for it to be now.


I am glad you have such a good friend. I hope it is all working out for you.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> No you didn't miss anything I never said anything onshore until today.
> I love the new house It is Amy's I am staying with her for now.


As long as you're happy, that's what matters.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks Poledra. I am amazed. The doctor had us doing the last things one does before a loved one dies. I was accepting and in denial at the same time. Strange place to be. One never knows, even the doctors.


Thats for sure. Take care. Hugs for you and your mum.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> We are a long way from anywhere!


 :thumbup: We sure are.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> is this amy's house or do you live there alone? what lives in the little cages? --- sam


Yes this is Amy's house, I live here with her and her daughter. Seth comes over three days a week, he is liking it a lot and is learning that Amy has mostly the same house rules as I did. Those are chicken coups for the chickens, as soon as they grow up there will be fresh eggs again.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thanks June I've been at the hospital this afternoon with the youngest they are classing his seizure as epilepsy. He has to go for more tests then back to the consultant to see what treatment he needs so I can now add more hospital appointments to my already long list of hospital appointments . I think we will just move in
> Sonja


Oh dear, I hope they get to the bottom of those problems and with treatment he will be fine. I can sympathise with time spent at the hospital... the staff including tea ladies on mums ward all know me by name.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> 20 Pages behind! I had no success finding a doctor to talk to yesterday however I actually got to speak to one of the ortho docs today. I requested that the Celebrex be given back on board and asked if maybe she could have a higher dose of pain patch (which has been used at home at previous times). He had a look at her chart and says... so she is currently having the 12mg patch? NOOOO! She has been having a 25mg for THREE years I say. Oh, well I will chart it for 25mg and see if that makes a difference. Too many different doctors changing things all the time. Good grief! So mum has been having LESS pain relief than she has AT HOME. :roll: Any wonder she is in too much pain.
> 
> I am still on a mission chasing physio....... to be continued....


Most of the time, it seems as if you're chasing raindrops when trying to talk with doctors/physios in a hospital setting!!
Good luck...still keeping your mum in my prayers.
Junek


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Railyn said:


> We are rather upset at this point in time.DH just got a call from our realitor and we are unable to buy the house we have been looking at. The seller's realitor didn't do his job correctly and the house can't be sold at this time. Some legal reason that I don't understand. We are looking at another house tomorrow.
> We had hoped to be moved by now. Hopefully we will not lose our loan. Time will tell.


I am so sorry. What a terrible thing to happen. I hope you like the house you are swing tomorrow.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Railyn said:


> We are rather upset at this point in time.DH just got a call from our realitor and we are unable to buy the house we have been looking at. The seller's realitor didn't do his job correctly and the house can't be sold at this time. Some legal reason that I don't understand. We are looking at another house tomorrow.
> We had hoped to be moved by now. Hopefully we will not lose our loan. Time will tell.


Oh no... I hope you find an even better house and everything goes quickly and smoothly.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I am happy at Amy's it is really nice and not near the stress of the farm.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

The problem with us buying the house is that the seller's agent did not do his job correctly. The seller is in bankrupsie and diivorce and we knew it but the agent didn'ycheck the details. Our agent is very unhappy with him too. There was plenty of time to do his work and he just didn't do it. End of rant,


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from Great Bend where the sun is peeking through the clouds for the first time in what seems like days. Which translates into it has stopped raining for a while. 

Today's coffee I need to find this mug :-D 

Healing thoughts going out to those in need of them. (((((((((((((((HUGS for everyone))))))))))))))))


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Morning /afternoon here Caren I like the cup and seating too , when I decide to runaway I'll get one of those mins caravans or a camper van and just take off. There was a story in the papers here about a married man who wanted to travel Europe on a motorbike when he retired and wife didn't so off he went for a month and eight years later he's still travelling wife goes to visit him in some countries and he sometimes comes home before setting off in another direction apparently they are happily married &#128516;


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Railyn, my sympathies for your house buying problem. I am still waiting for my new place. The sellers solicitor has left so mine is now chasing round for answers to her questions and now has to chase round to find who has taken over on the sellers side. I could scream!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

thewren said:


> somewhere I think I read that they had stabilized it somehow - that is not to say that it won't eventually fall down. --- sam


Yes, it has been stabilised and should be ok for several hundred years. It was a team led by a British scientist that fixed it in the end. We can still do some things right in this country.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

martina said:


> Railyn, my sympathies for your house buying problem. I am still waiting for my new place. The sellers solicitor has left so mine is now chasing round for answers to her questions and now has to chase round to find who has taken over on the sellers side. I could scream!


Good luck to both of you. It seems like everything we try and do now days just gets more complicated. Now I sound like my mother and grandmother. 
Caren,loved the coffee cup. Am drinking mine now. Soon will get up for work.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I really dont have a recipe. I just dumped in the cooked squash that was mashed up, a couple of eggs, chopped onion (cooked w/ the squash), Panko like bread crumbs, salt substitute, pepper, and some other spice that right now I don't even remember. Topped with more cheese & bread crumbs, dotted it with butter and baked for about 40 min. I tend to make up recipes instead of following one; call it scoop and dump cooking! LOL



tami_ohio said:


> Do you have a recipe to share for the squash casserole? Please?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Bless her heart. Shingles looks so painful from the ads on tv. I mentioned I had her in prayer but connected her with Martina...sorry....at least I have been praying for Judy. Will continue to do so also.



flyty1n said:


> I appreciate all your prayers. Judy now is slowly overcoming her kidney infections and partial GI obstruction but today has been diagnosed and treated for shingles..wouldn't you know it, she didn't get the shot. Her MD told her that she is now building her own immunity..the hard way. Kindly continue your prayers as they are, indeed, helping.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I so agree with the pre-planning of funerals. Having done my Dad's and Mom's funeral I preplanned Mom's and not only did it lock in a price it made the time when it was needed so much more peaceful and less stress. DH and I both plan on being cremated. I need to see if that service can be pre-purchased and locked in at the funeral home. Kids already know our wishes concerning it.



tami_ohio said:


> God does work miracles. And if you have done the last things as was suggested, that is one less worry you have when the time finally comes. I think pre-planning funerals is one of the best gifts our families can be given. Now if I could just convince DH of that......
> 
> I am so glad that your mom has improved so much, and that your migraine has finally gone away.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

If you have a chance do try to go to the Market Square thee in Charleston. Also try to go see the fountain. It sure sounds like you are having a wonderful time. Oh yes, at least drive around the battery and see all the beautiful homes. I just love Charleston. So wish I could hav met up with you.  Enjoy yourself!


sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, glad you are not having head aches.
> Marilyn, so disappointing about your home. Hope you find one you like even better.
> Flyty, healing energy sent your way. Shingles are a bummer.
> I think I will take my friend Betty to a plantation this morning and stop in to see Carol again.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Morning /afternoon here Caren I like the cup and seating too , when I decide to runaway I'll get one of those mins caravans or a camper van and just take off. There was a story in the papers here about a married man who wanted to travel Europe on a motorbike when he retired and wife didn't so off he went for a month and eight years later he's still travelling wife goes to visit him in some countries and he sometimes comes home before setting off in another direction apparently they are happily married 😄


I used to say I was going to travel when i was older as long as I had some place to come home to. Get the camper van they are easier no worries about if it is set up solid or not Just park of rt. night. Get one that has the top that lifts up when you park, gives you more head room. Even for short me it is more comfortable. I would be right there with him on the bike, can't imagine staying behind.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the mug and I would LOVE to have the garden swing set up with the fire pit. That is just awesome. Doesn't look like it would be too difficult to build but in my case the hard part would be convincing DH that we should have it! LOL Work on the screened in part of the patio/deck has ground to a halt the past couple of weeks. Got to get that done first before suggesting any other project. Oh, picked the first tomatoes today. They Boys or Purple Cherokee within a week; they are still green. Also some of the remaining cabbage are heading up finally. We've had so much rain the past few days. I just came in from sprinkling with sevin dust. I try to do do organic but have seen way to many hungry bugs so gave in to the sevin dust. Also got a couple of eggplants and red & yellow bell peppers put in today. My beans (bush & pole) look pityful. Watermelon and cantelope are starting to trellis.

I'm feeling much better today; stomach not hurting thank goodness. In a little bit will be meeting DD at the garage to have her car fixed (groan; there goes $500) Also need to go to the post office today. Needed to get there last week and it just didn't happen. If I'm going to get the P.O visit in then I need to get off of here and get my package to mail ready. Going to finish catching up and then sign off for awhile. {{{HUGS}}} to all.


NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where the sun is peeking through the clouds for the first time in what seems like days. Which translates into it has stopped raining for a while.
> 
> Today's coffee I need to find this mug :-D
> 
> Healing thoughts going out to those in need of them. (((((((((((((((HUGS for everyone))))))))))))))))


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is ridiculous! You and Marilyn have really had realtors from H--- to deal with.


martina said:


> Railyn, my sympathies for your house buying problem. I am still waiting for my new place. The sellers solicitor has left so mine is now chasing round for answers to her questions and now has to chase round to find who has taken over on the sellers side. I could scream!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where the sun is peeking through the clouds for the first time in what seems like days. Which translates into it has stopped raining for a while.
> 
> Today's coffee I need to find this mug :-D
> 
> Healing thoughts going out to those in need of them. (((((((((((((((HUGS for everyone))))))))))))))))


I would like one of each of those. The small trailer reminds me of the ones that my brother in Oregon put on his property for the overflow of people from the main house. They were darling and were all set up around a campfire on the ranch. I'll pull some photos and post...reminds me of a wonderful time.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

martina said:


> Railyn, my sympathies for your house buying problem. I am still waiting for my new place. The sellers solicitor has left so mine is now chasing round for answers to her questions and now has to chase round to find who has taken over on the sellers side. I could scream!


I'm so sad to hear of the buying a house woes. How very disappointing. I hope that it ends up being a good thing in the long run.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

That's terrible, don't they have her records or did they just choose not to look at them? I hope the increased dose will have her more comfortable soon.
Hope you can catch physio soon.



sugarsugar said:


> 20 Pages behind! I had no success finding a doctor to talk to yesterday however I actually got to speak to one of the ortho docs today. I requested that the Celebrex be given back on board and asked if maybe she could have a higher dose of pain patch (which has been used at home at previous times). He had a look at her chart and says... so she is currently having the 12mg patch? NOOOO! She has been having a 25mg for THREE years I say. Oh, well I will chart it for 25mg and see if that makes a difference. Too many different doctors changing things all the time. Good grief! So mum has been having LESS pain relief than she has AT HOME. :roll: Any wonder she is in too much pain.
> 
> I am still on a mission chasing physio....... to be continued....


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where the sun is peeking through the clouds for the first time in what seems like days. Which translates into it has stopped raining for a while.
> 
> Today's coffee I need to find this mug :-D
> 
> Healing thoughts going out to those in need of them. (((((((((((((((HUGS for everyone))))))))))))))))


Good morning, Caren. So good to be sharing coffee with you again.
I hope things are going well with you and Amy this morning.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

A couple of funnies that were on FB this morning. I thought they were too good not to share.
Hope they come through ok.
Junek


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Morning /afternoon here Caren I like the cup and seating too , when I decide to runaway I'll get one of those mins caravans or a camper van and just take off. There was a story in the papers here about a married man who wanted to travel Europe on a motorbike when he retired and wife didn't so off he went for a month and eight years later he's still travelling wife goes to visit him in some countries and he sometimes comes home before setting off in another direction apparently they are happily married 😄


When the kids were younger, DH went off every July for a motorcycle trip with his cousins, starting about 20 yrs ago, I stayed home with the kids. Eventually our youngest son went with him for a few years & then there were a few years he thought he was too big to ride with Dad but still to young to stay home alone. When he was 16 I started going as I wanted to see the country too, I'm the only wife that goes but I still like it.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I so agree with the pre-planning of funerals. Having done my Dad's and Mom's funeral I preplanned Mom's and not only did it lock in a price it made the time when it was needed so much more peaceful and less stress. DH and I both plan on being cremated. I need to see if that service can be pre-purchased and locked in at the funeral home. Kids already know our wishes concerning it.


When my mom went into the nursing home, my sister and I pre-planned her funeral. The funeral director was a friend so it helped make the arrangements less painful. I'm so glad we did it as when she did pass away, neither of us were in any condition to plan anything.
I've already arranged to be cremated. I made the arrangement several years ago and made a down payment so the price is set. 
junek


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

martina said:


> Railyn, my sympathies for your house buying problem. I am still waiting for my new place. The sellers solicitor has left so mine is now chasing round for answers to her questions and now has to chase round to find who has taken over on the sellers side. I could scream!


That's crazy, how can they leave you in limbo for so long? Don't the sellers want things completed so they can get their money? Or is this another divorce sale? Good thing you have your sister to stay with in the meantime.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's crazy, how can they leave you in limbo for so long? Don't the sellers want things completed so they can get their money? Or is this another divorce sale? Good thing you have your sister to stay with in the meantime.


I am moving into a flat for over 50's only. I have no idea who the previous owner was as they had already moved out. So whether it is an estate sale or what I don't know but am now , as I said ready to move into my own place and my sister does want her place back to being just her's. My son is doing his best to sort this out.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I won't have any tomoatoes for quite a while, my biggest plant that had flowers on it froze even under the tarp about 10 days ago & then the hail beat it nearly to death so will have to wait until the smaller ones come. Our local greenhouse has a midnight madness sale this Friday night from 6-12, they have entertainment, dancing, etc, maybe I'll go & see what's left & get a big tomatoe if there is one.
I quit growing cabbage, broccoli, etc for many years because I refused to eat the bug powder, last year I bought like a mesh tent to put over them, I had beautiful vegetables with no pesticides, I've got about 3 dozen plants under it this year, red & green cabbages, both early & storage varieties & broccoli. I like cauliflower but no one else eats it so didn't plant any. 
This is what I bought if anyone is curious.
http://www.leevalley.com/en/garden/page.aspx?p=71882&cat=2,51555



Gweniepooh said:


> Love the mug and I would LOVE to have the garden swing set up with the fire pit. That is just awesome. Doesn't look like it would be too difficult to build but in my case the hard part would be convincing DH that we should have it! LOL Work on the screened in part of the patio/deck has ground to a halt the past couple of weeks. Got to get that done first before suggesting any other project. Oh, picked the first tomatoes today. They Boys or Purple Cherokee within a week; they are still green. Also some of the remaining cabbage are heading up finally. We've had so much rain the past few days. I just came in from sprinkling with sevin dust. I try to do do organic but have seen way to many hungry bugs so gave in to the sevin dust. Also got a couple of eggplants and red & yellow bell peppers put in today. My beans (bush & pole) look pityful. Watermelon and cantelope are starting to trellis.
> 
> I'm feeling much better today; stomach not hurting thank goodness. In a little bit will be meeting DD at the garage to have her car fixed (groan; there goes $500) Also need to go to the post office today. Needed to get there last week and it just didn't happen. If I'm going to get the P.O visit in then I need to get off of here and get my package to mail ready. Going to finish catching up and then sign off for awhile. {{{HUGS}}} to all.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I always find waiting around very tiring.


The waiting is hard, and also hospital air seems very dry. That coupled with not paying attention to drinking, I think I get dehydrated when spending long days at a hospital.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, I'm glad your stomach is doing better today.

June, great cartoons, I lovee Betty White, what a woman, can't believe she's still going strong & over 90

Caren, cute mug & what a great idea for a fire pit. I like fire pits but seems here the Mosquitos are so bad most night they almost carry you away. We still have fire bans because of the drought so no fires until we get more rains.( some of you could share)

Sonja, I hope things go well with your DH at the hospital today, take care.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

machriste said:


> The waiting is hard, and also hospital air seems very dry. That coupled with not paying attention to drinking, I think I get dehydrated when spending long days at a hospital.


Add in the boredom, the noise, the uncomfortable waiting areas along with the large number off people and the reason you are there in the first place I agree hospital visits are exhausting


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh my goodness! No wonder she's had so much difficulty. Here's hoping you manage better progress tomorrow!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love the mug and I would LOVE to have the garden swing set up with the fire pit. That is just awesome. Doesn't look like it would be too difficult to build but in my case the hard part would be convincing DH that we should have it! LOL Work on the screened in part of the patio/deck has ground to a halt the past couple of weeks. Got to get that done first before suggesting any other project. Oh, picked the first tomatoes today. They Boys or Purple Cherokee within a week; they are still green. Also some of the remaining cabbage are heading up finally. We've had so much rain the past few days. I just came in from sprinkling with sevin dust. I try to do do organic but have seen way to many hungry bugs so gave in to the sevin dust. Also got a couple of eggplants and red & yellow bell peppers put in today. My beans (bush & pole) look pityful. Watermelon and cantelope are starting to trellis.
> 
> I'm feeling much better today; stomach not hurting thank goodness. In a little bit will be meeting DD at the garage to have her car fixed (groan; there goes $500) Also need to go to the post office today. Needed to get there last week and it just didn't happen. If I'm going to get the P.O visit in then I need to get off of here and get my package to mail ready. Going to finish catching up and then sign off for awhile. {{{HUGS}}} to all.


 Glad you are feeling better to day Gwen 
Garden sounds as if it's growing really well, love the smell and taste of home grown tomatoes reminds me of growing them in the greenhouse with my dad when I was little . I also like watermelon wonder if you can grow them here ? 
Will have to find out 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> When the kids were younger, DH went off every July for a motorcycle trip with his cousins, starting about 20 yrs ago, I stayed home with the kids. Eventually our youngest son went with him for a few years & then there were a few years he thought he was too big to ride with Dad but still to young to stay home alone. When he was 16 I started going as I wanted to see the country too, I'm the only wife that goes but I still like it.


I'm glad you get to see the country too Bonnie .think I would like to see a bit more of this country than I have . Used to go home when I had holidays it was just as easy and cheaper 
Sonja


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Caren lovely coffee and that grouping of swings looks wonderful :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, I'm glad your stomach is doing better today.
> 
> June, great cartoons, I lovee Betty White, what a woman, can't believe she's still going strong & over 90
> 
> ...


 We didn't have to wait long before we were seen this morning so that was good and we got a shock and some better news . The shock was that my husbands heart was only working at 7% when he was in hospital and the better news is it's now working at 30%but that is as good as it gets . After looking at his most recent scan they don't think any more procedures will help 
So other than fitting a ICD that will help if his heart stops and keeping him on the medication he is on there is nothing else they can do . So no more to to and fro to that hospital department apart from 6 monthly checks 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: We sure are.


 :thumbup: And it is a heck of a distance from here to you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Railyn, my sympathies for your house buying problem. I am still waiting for my new place. The sellers solicitor has left so mine is now chasing round for answers to her questions and now has to chase round to find who has taken over on the sellers side. I could scream!


Oh no. And there was I thinking things were moving at last.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

martina said:


> Railyn, my sympathies for your house buying problem. I am still waiting for my new place. The sellers solicitor has left so mine is now chasing round for answers to her questions and now has to chase round to find who has taken over on the sellers side. I could scream!


I can't believe that you and Railyn are having such difficulties buying a house. I would have thought that the solicitor would have someone else in the office to cover for him in case of illness so the seller wouldn't be left without help. I guess there isn't much you can do if the agent doesn't do his homework but it sure doesn't make you feel any better.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We didn't have to wait long before we were seen this morning so that was good and we got a shock and some better news . The shock was that my husbands heart was only working at 7% when he was in hospital and the better news is it's now working at 30%but that is as good as it gets . After looking at his most recent scan they don't think any more procedures will help
> So other than fitting a ICD that will help if his heart stops and keeping him on the medication he is on there is nothing else they can do . So no more to to and fro to that hospital department apart from 6 monthly checks
> Sonja


Oh my dear- it is a good thing you discovered knitting and crochet to keep you sane. You are needing several miracles.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We didn't have to wait long before we were seen this morning so that was good and we got a shock and some better news . The shock was that my husbands heart was only working at 7% when he was in hospital and the better news is it's now working at 30%but that is as good as it gets . After looking at his most recent scan they don't think any more procedures will help
> So other than fitting a ICD that will help if his heart stops and keeping him on the medication he is on there is nothing else they can do . So no more to to and fro to that hospital department apart from 6 monthly checks
> Sonja


That is good news, but I wish it was better. Careful monitoring and meds will be easier than going back and forth to the hospital.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I am rapidly approaching my 70 cm's on the shrug. It is a good feeling. 
We need a great big group hug for all those with which ever problem.

{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{All of Us}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sonja, that is mixed news so I am in on the (((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))) for all.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Sonja, that is mixed news so I am in on the (((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))) for all.


 Definitly mixed news but I think most of us need a hug for one reason or another this week so I am in on the group hug too ((((((((((hugs))))))))) 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Sonja, that is mixed news so I am in on the (((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))) for all.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Definitly mixed news but I think most of us need a hug for one reason or another this week so I am in on the group hug too ((((((((((hugs)))))))))
> Sonja


We all need hugs, for whatever reason! That is for real!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I won't have any tomoatoes for quite a while, my biggest plant that had flowers on it froze even under the tarp about 10 days ago & then the hail beat it nearly to death so will have to wait until the smaller ones come. Our local greenhouse has a midnight madness sale this Friday night from 6-12, they have entertainment, dancing, etc, maybe I'll go & see what's left & get a big tomatoe if there is one.
> I quit growing cabbage, broccoli, etc for many years because I refused to eat the bug powder, last year I bought like a mesh tent to put over them, I had beautiful vegetables with no pesticides, I've got about 3 dozen plants under it this year, red & green cabbages, both early & storage varieties & broccoli. I like cauliflower but no one else eats it so didn't plant any.
> This is what I bought if anyone is curious
> http://www.leevalley.com/en/garden/page.aspx?p=71882&cat=2,51555[/quote
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Bonnie7591 said:
> 
> 
> > I won't have any tomoatoes for quite a while, my biggest plant that had flowers on it froze even under the tarp about 10 days ago & then the hail beat it nearly to death so will have to wait until the smaller ones come. Our local greenhouse has a midnight madness sale this Friday night from 6-12, they have entertainment, dancing, etc, maybe I'll go & see what's left & get a big tomatoe if there is one.
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, I'm glad your stomach is doing better today.
> 
> June, great cartoons, I lovee Betty White, what a woman, can't believe she's still going strong & over 90
> 
> ...


I heard on our noon weather forecast that we had a hazy sky because of the Canada fires.
Are the ones you told us about earlier still burning?
Junek


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Hugs for all who need or want them.
Gwen, glad your tummy is doing better. We will probably stroll down to the Battery after our nap. We're staying at the Mills house so it isn't far.
Visited with Carol and toured Boone Hall today. Also drove through Snee Farm to show were my twin used to live. Had yummy oyster poor boy for lunch at Shem Creek.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think I live at slug and snail head-quarters here! I am afraid I do resort to eco-friendly baits.


I always say that my garden is like Piccadilly train station for snails there are so many of them and they all come out at night yuk 
Sonja


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We didn't have to wait long before we were seen this morning so that was good and we got a shock and some better news . The shock was that my husbands heart was only working at 7% when he was in hospital and the better news is it's now working at 30%but that is as good as it gets . After looking at his most recent scan they don't think any more procedures will help
> So other than fitting a ICD that will help if his heart stops and keeping him on the medication he is on there is nothing else they can do . So no more to to and fro to that hospital department apart from 6 monthly checks
> Sonja


I know you feel that even a little good news is welcome. That's a great improvement even if it's less than 50%. I hope that bit of improvement is helping the way he feels.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am rapidly approaching my 70 cm's on the shrug. It is a good feeling.
> We need a great big group hug for all those with which ever problem.
> 
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{All of Us}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


I'm in on the hugs...we can never have enough hugs, love and prayers!!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I always say that my garden is like Piccadilly train station for snails there are so many of them and they all come out at night yuk
> Sonja


With that distinctive crunch if you walk!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I'm in on the hugs...we can never have enough hugs, love and prayers!!
> Junek


That is so true!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love both of these cartoons but especially the one with Betty White; she is quite the character. Thanks for sharing.


jknappva said:


> A couple of funnies that were on FB this morning. I thought they were too good not to share.
> Hope they come through ok.
> Junek


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

DH and I just got home from looking at 2 houses. We liked the second one and put a bid on it. It has 5 bedrooms so DH and I can each have as room, a room for an extra bedroom and I think we will use one room for storage. I don't like the location as well as some of the other houses we looked at but it is still within the area we wanted. Will see howit goes this time. I am ready to get this move over and done. Will keep you posted. Need to get busy. Our grandson and his family are coming over for dinner tonite so I need to get cooking. Hugs and love to all, Marilyn


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Bonnie this plant guard tent is fasinating. Does it really keep of the bugs? We get inundated with Japanese Beetles, Cabbage worms, etc. and I do hate using the sevin dust.



Bonnie7591 said:


> I won't have any tomoatoes for quite a while, my biggest plant that had flowers on it froze even under the tarp about 10 days ago & then the hail beat it nearly to death so will have to wait until the smaller ones come. Our local greenhouse has a midnight madness sale this Friday night from 6-12, they have entertainment, dancing, etc, maybe I'll go & see what's left & get a big tomatoe if there is one.
> I quit growing cabbage, broccoli, etc for many years because I refused to eat the bug powder, last year I bought like a mesh tent to put over them, I had beautiful vegetables with no pesticides, I've got about 3 dozen plants under it this year, red & green cabbages, both early & storage varieties & broccoli. I like cauliflower but no one else eats it so didn't plant any.
> This is what I bought if anyone is curious.
> http://www.leevalley.com/en/garden/page.aspx?p=71882&cat=2,51555


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

In on the group hug. We have a power cut, maybe over by 8 or not till 4am tomorrow. We will just have to wait.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

DH and I used to talk about having a Gold Wing when retired and touring the country but unfortunately that was a pipe dream. Many, many, many years ago he had a Norton. I still think it would be wonderful to be able to do it. 


Swedenme said:


> I'm glad you get to see the country too Bonnie .think I would like to see a bit more of this country than I have . Used to go home when I had holidays it was just as easy and cheaper
> Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is wonderful news that your DH's heart is working so much better. Praise God for such healing! And who knows.....doctors don't always know and more miracles can happen. Will still pray that it gets even better. I am so happy for you both! Happiness and joy are long overdue!


Swedenme said:


> We didn't have to wait long before we were seen this morning so that was good and we got a shock and some better news . The shock was that my husbands heart was only working at 7% when he was in hospital and the better news is it's now working at 30%but that is as good as it gets . After looking at his most recent scan they don't think any more procedures will help
> So other than fitting a ICD that will help if his heart stops and keeping him on the medication he is on there is nothing else they can do . So no more to to and fro to that hospital department apart from 6 monthly checks
> Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

!


Lurker 2 said:


> I am rapidly approaching my 70 cm's on the shrug. It is a good feeling.
> We need a great big group hug for all those with which ever problem.
> 
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{All of Us}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh I know you will love the Battery. And you have e drooling over the oyster po' boy (note po' not poor.....it's the southern way...LOL). I love them!



sassafras123 said:


> Hugs for all who need or want them.
> Gwen, glad your tummy is doing better. We will probably stroll down to the Battery after our nap. We're staying at the Mills house so it isn't far.
> Visited with Carol and toured Boone Hall today. Also drove through Snee Farm to show were my twin used to live. Had yummy oyster poor boy for lunch at Shem Creek.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ewwwww......be sure you aren't barefoot! YUCK!


Lurker 2 said:


> With that distinctive crunch if you walk!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I bet your house smells wonderful. --- sam



Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, everyone! I'm not missing just much busier than usual. The past 2 weeks have been pretty much non-stop. We went to Virginia and met with our ham radio group on Fri.-Sun. When we left Lynchburg on Sun. we decided to stop in Staunton to visit friends who live there. We were going to stay for an hour, and ended up staying for 3! When we got back on the road it was 4 o'clock and home was 8 hours away. We decided to stay overnight at a motel and start off fresh in the morning. Glad we did, we were in bed about 8:30 and up at 6 a.m. - home at 2 p.m. on Mon.
> 
> On Wed. DD#1 had her surgery - there was more work to do than the Dr. thought, but she came home on Sat. morning and is just taking over-the-counter medication for pain. She is one tough girl. I've had to be her driver, because she isn't allowed to drive until Thursday.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Is the power cut intentional or has there been a problem requiring it? Hope it comes back on sooner than later.


martina said:


> In on the group hug. We have a power cut, maybe over by 8 or not till 4am tomorrow. We will just have to wait.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> In on the group hug. We have a power cut, maybe over by 8 or not till 4am tomorrow. We will just have to wait.


Oh dear- how long will your battery last? It obviously has not cut your internet connection!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ewwwww......be sure you aren't barefoot! YUCK!


I have been known to be out there deliberately, but NEVER barefoot!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

as long as you are handing it out - I would take some please. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Of course. I just sent the last jar of the za'atar batch that I made for last year's KAP off with my brother as well as the bitter orange spice blend that I used for the salmon dinner last night. So time, to make up some more....anyone need some? I can send off a zip lock bag for you to refill your spice jar.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have some catching up to do I see - not sure what I have been doing but haven't gotten much done at anything. the children have gone swimming so it is very quiet here. it's about 85° with 50% humidity which isn't too bad. they will feel good getting in the pool. I am just comfortable. 

now to catch up. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

are they looking at a lifetime of mission work? good for them - we need people like them. didn't they have a blog the last time - will they have one this time? --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> They are leaving for Indonesia. First will be 2 wks. without the children to get set up and then they will move there for 2 yrs.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that sounds good. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I dug out a Pumpkin Soup Recipe:
> 1 6lb (approx.) pumpkin
> 3 -4 oz Gruyere Cheese
> grated nutmeg
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds good to me. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Fika is a Swedish tradition that we do at least once a day . It's coffee (swedes drink lots of coffee ) and something to eat mainly sweet cakes or open sandwiches usually both . It's a time to get together with family or friends and chat while eating and drinking coffee even at work people will have Fika. It's not just a coffee break ..it's like a nice happy chatty meeting can't explain it any better
> Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that sounds good. --- sam


It is, and it looks good too!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I love soup - even during the summer. Phyllis came over the other night and brought black bean chili - it was so good. think I could do soup every day. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Opposite the Pumpkin Soup recipe, was this old favoutite:
> 
> Corn Chowder:
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> I love soup - even during the summer. Phyllis came over the other night and brought black bean chili - it was so good. think I could do soup every day. --- sam


It warms the stomach in cold weather- but cold like Gazpacho is wonderful in Summer!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I sorry about the diagnosis but at least epilepsy can be controlled. you really do not need more on your plate. hope you are taking good care of yourself. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Thanks June I've been at the hospital this afternoon with the youngest they are classing his seizure as epilepsy. He has to go for more tests then back to the consultant to see what treatment he needs so I can now add more hospital appointments to my already long list of hospital appointments . I think we will just move in
> Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds like you are having a good time - yeah - you needed some good times - sorry about your sister. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Caren, hugs, you are a treasured KAPer.
> Sonja, so happy you can swim again.
> Slept in, walked around Charleston and took a carriage tour, short swim and nap time. Nice rest day.
> Dairy, Carol, my twin, has dementia. So remembers some things and not others. She did know me but when lunch time came she abruptly got up got her walker and walked to the dining room. One has to remember meal times can be the highlight of their days. It is good to see her, just said to see what a limited life she has.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> With that distinctive crunch if you walk!


I've done it barefoot , My toes are curling now just thinking about it


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm surprised you haven't embroidered something in purple all over them. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> They are knee high socks. They are not tight on my skinny legs and they make them itch, but the worst thing is they are bottle green and NOT PURPLE!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> In on the group hug. We have a power cut, maybe over by 8 or not till 4am tomorrow. We will just have to wait.


Is it just your house or has something happened in the area? 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've done it barefoot , My toes are curling now just thinking about it


Accidentally?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Poor Arianna, glad she's feeling more herself, it's awful when any of our kids are sick but with little ones, you can't explain to them why they feel yucky. Now don't you come down with it.


I kept her and her almost 12 year old brother. Damien you would never know was here. Arianna is busy. She has been so good about getting her nose wiped. She hardly cried at all. She did miss mom a few times, then fell asleep just before DD got here! She slept for an hour, then when she woke up, the poor nose, and cough! All the drainage of course. I am definitely not sharing a glass with her! Hands have been washed many times. I really don't need to get it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> I think they are fairly new which is why I posted. They are just so amazing with the details in them.


We have them here, but cost a lot. Usually the regular ultrasounds are covered by insurance, but we have to pay for the 3D, is my understanding. I had never seen one.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Accidentally?


Definitly got halfway down the drive late at night stood on one and when I looked down the whole drive was covered in them. I had to tip toe back up the drive 
Sonja


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Just popping in to say Hi All! I have been working all last week and this week and had very little time to keep up on here. This job will be finished by the end of this week and I think this will be the last time I take on a two week job. I'm just too kn.....ed to do anything but eat and go to bed! In a moment of weakness I said yes I'd do it for an old friend but it's really too much these days. I think I should retire and stay retired! Besides I find work interferes too much with my social life!
I have been skimming through and enjoyed everyones pictures of holidays and babies. Kate, little Caitlin is just gorgeous! Glad to see Purple is recovering well but I think I'll keep those roller skates hidden for a bit longer!
Caren I was surprised to hear you had moved but I'm sure you're having a great time with Amy. Say Hi from me. 
I know there are lots I should mention but just sending lots of healing hugs for all who need them. x


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you tons of healing energy gwen to wrap you up in warm heaing goodness. sorry you have been not feeling good. hopefully the med changes will help - sometimes the side effects are worse than the disease. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> We've had very dramatic thunderstorms several times today. Loud booming thunder which makes the smallest of our dogs jump into our laps...or since I'm here alone should say my lap and the larger dogs laying at my feet. Saves me having to water the garden but keeps me from putting out the eggplants and peppers I bought.
> 
> Haven't felt good since Saturday; stomach/intestinal issues. Had RA appointment today and they've taken me off the prednione because I've also been experiencing shaky hands quite a bit. The are putting on another drug but can't start it until I go to general physician to check out why I am having such stomach/intestinal issues. Got in to see Gen. doctor this afternoon and he's prescribed an antibiotic for stomach and has taken me off the Lisinapril saying it may be what is making me shake and that my BP was actually low considering what it usually is. Also drew blood to check thyroid levels. I feel like I'm just crumbling aparat the past few days. Ridiculous. I know it too will pass but just sick and tired of being sick and tired. Know many of you feel the same way.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

at least it gives you lots of knitting time. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> No driving for 6 months as long as he does not have any more and I'm back at same hospital in the morning with husband . Hospital s for some reason make me feel so tired I suppose it's the waiting about
> Sonja


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I really dont have a recipe. I just dumped in the cooked squash that was mashed up, a couple of eggs, chopped onion (cooked w/ the squash), Panko like bread crumbs, salt substitute, pepper, and some other spice that right now I don't even remember. Topped with more cheese & bread crumbs, dotted it with butter and baked for about 40 min. I tend to make up recipes instead of following one; call it scoop and dump cooking! LOL


Thanks.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> If you have a chance do try to go to the Market Square thee in Charleston. Also try to go see the fountain. It sure sounds like you are having a wonderful time. Oh yes, at least drive around the battery and see all the beautiful homes. I just love Charleston. So wish I could hav met up with you.  Enjoy yourself!


And check out the sea grass baskets at the market! They are beautiful.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

there is always a trade off to get what you want - I would think purple legs would be right up your alley. lol -- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Elastic is hard to dye and I would gave probably ended up with purple legs :roll:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is too bad railyn - smack that realitor. --- sam



Railyn said:


> We are rather upset at this point in time.DH just got a call from our realitor and we are unable to buy the house we have been looking at. The seller's realitor didn't do his job correctly and the house can't be sold at this time. Some legal reason that I don't understand. We are looking at another house tomorrow.
> We had hoped to be moved by now. Hopefully we will not lose our loan. Time will tell.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love the mug and I would LOVE to have the garden swing set up with the fire pit. That is just awesome. Doesn't look like it would be too difficult to build but in my case the hard part would be convincing DH that we should have it! LOL Work on the screened in part of the patio/deck has ground to a halt the past couple of weeks. Got to get that done first before suggesting any other project. Oh, picked the first tomatoes today. They Boys or Purple Cherokee within a week; they are still green. Also some of the remaining cabbage are heading up finally. We've had so much rain the past few days. I just came in from sprinkling with sevin dust. I try to do do organic but have seen way to many hungry bugs so gave in to the sevin dust. Also got a couple of eggplants and red & yellow bell peppers put in today. My beans (bush & pole) look pityful. Watermelon and cantelope are starting to trellis.
> 
> I'm feeling much better today; stomach not hurting thank goodness. In a little bit will be meeting DD at the garage to have her car fixed (groan; there goes $500) Also need to go to the post office today. Needed to get there last week and it just didn't happen. If I'm going to get the P.O visit in then I need to get off of here and get my package to mail ready. Going to finish catching up and then sign off for awhile. {{{HUGS}}} to all.


Have you tried mixing up some water with a few drops of dish soap in a spray bottle and spraying your plants with that to get rid of the bugs?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We didn't have to wait long before we were seen this morning so that was good and we got a shock and some better news . The shock was that my husbands heart was only working at 7% when he was in hospital and the better news is it's now working at 30%but that is as good as it gets . After looking at his most recent scan they don't think any more procedures will help
> So other than fitting a ICD that will help if his heart stops and keeping him on the medication he is on there is nothing else they can do . So no more to to and fro to that hospital department apart from 6 monthly checks
> Sonja


That is a big improvement! 30% is more than my dad had for years. The ICD will help. I am sorry that they can't do anything more for your DH tho. I will continue to keep all of you in my prayers.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

didn't he just buy a new car? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Thanks Kaye he seems to be coping fine with it , just have to get the rest of the tests done and see what they say
> Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well - it probably wouldn't look good if she decided to wear orange for a day. --- sam



darowil said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

kate - your avatar is such a special picture luke - I love looking at it - it makes me smile. --- sam



KateB said:


> At the moment they are very dark blue.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

too many cooks in the kitchen --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> 20 Pages behind! I had no success finding a doctor to talk to yesterday however I actually got to speak to one of the ortho docs today. I requested that the Celebrex be given back on board and asked if maybe she could have a higher dose of pain patch (which has been used at home at previous times). He had a look at her chart and says... so she is currently having the 12mg patch? NOOOO! She has been having a 25mg for THREE years I say. Oh, well I will chart it for 25mg and see if that makes a difference. Too many different doctors changing things all the time. Good grief! So mum has been having LESS pain relief than she has AT HOME. :roll: Any wonder she is in too much pain.
> 
> I am still on a mission chasing physio....... to be continued....


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We didn't have to wait long before we were seen this morning so that was good and we got a shock and some better news . The shock was that my husbands heart was only working at 7% when he was in hospital and the better news is it's now working at 30%but that is as good as it gets . After looking at his most recent scan they don't think any more procedures will help
> So other than fitting a ICD that will help if his heart stops and keeping him on the medication he is on there is nothing else they can do . So no more to to and fro to that hospital department apart from 6 monthly checks
> Sonja


That's quite an improvement, does he feel the difference? I would think at only 7% he would hardly feel like moving around. Poor man, bad enough when you are very old but he's too young for this


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am rapidly approaching my 70 cm's on the shrug. It is a good feeling.
> We need a great big group hug for all those with which ever problem.
> 
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{All of Us}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


I'm in! And glad that you are almost finished with the shrug.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I'm in on the hugs...we can never have enough hugs, love and prayers!!
> Junek


 :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the cup - buy two. that is a great fire pit area. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where the sun is peeking through the clouds for the first time in what seems like days. Which translates into it has stopped raining for a while.
> 
> Today's coffee I need to find this mug :-D
> 
> Healing thoughts going out to those in need of them. (((((((((((((((HUGS for everyone))))))))))))))))


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

now what else could possibly go wrong? --- sam



martina said:


> Railyn, my sympathies for your house buying problem. I am still waiting for my new place. The sellers solicitor has left so mine is now chasing round for answers to her questions and now has to chase round to find who has taken over on the sellers side. I could scream!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks all for the wishes for the new place and concern re. the electricity. It came back about 1 hour ago, just as my eldest son phoned. There was a power outage affecting a large are but it was a fairly quick fix. Fortunately I keep my I-pad mini charged up so it lasts quite a long time. It was a cup of tea that we needed. Sitting here with one now. Take care all. Prayers for those in need.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

martina said:


> Railyn, my sympathies for your house buying problem. I am still waiting for my new place. The sellers solicitor has left so mine is now chasing round for answers to her questions and now has to chase round to find who has taken over on the sellers side. I could scream!


Martina and Railyn you both have my sympathies. Buying and selling a house is no picnic (ask me how I know). I'm staying where I am until they carry me out in a box!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> didn't he just buy a new car? --- sam


Yes used his savings had it for 2 weeks now his brother is driving it so he gets lifts now and again 
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I keep telling the children that they could just lay me on the burn pile - the thing is huge - have hot dogs, etc and watch daddy burn. my dark humor at work again. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I so agree with the pre-planning of funerals. Having done my Dad's and Mom's funeral I preplanned Mom's and not only did it lock in a price it made the time when it was needed so much more peaceful and less stress. DH and I both plan on being cremated. I need to see if that service can be pre-purchased and locked in at the funeral home. Kids already know our wishes concerning it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I had never even seen a slug until 4 yrs ago, I have seen a few but they are promptly dusted with salt. Others nearby have quite a few, I think they have come to the area with imported (from BC) bedding plants. Our winters are not quite as cold as they used to be so I think that is why they survive.
One of the women I worked with didn't want me to retire & said she would put slugs in my garden if I did, later thst year I found the first ones but know they didn't come from her.
I was looking at some plants in Superstore a few years back & saw a huge one in the pot, needless to say I bought no plants there.



Swedenme said:


> Bonnie7591 said:
> 
> 
> > I won't have any tomoatoes for quite a while, my biggest plant that had flowers on it froze even under the tarp about 10 days ago & then the hail beat it nearly to death so will have to wait until the smaller ones come. Our local greenhouse has a midnight madness sale this Friday night from 6-12, they have entertainment, dancing, etc, maybe I'll go & see what's left & get a big tomatoe if there is one.
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> have some catching up to do I see - not sure what I have been doing but haven't gotten much done at anything. the children have gone swimming so it is very quiet here. it's about 85° with 50% humidity which isn't too bad. they will feel good getting in the pool. I am just comfortable.
> 
> now to catch up. --- sam


Has the wind kicked up there Sam? It was nice, if a little warm, earlier, and now it's blowing to beat the band! The wind is out of the west, and as I walked out to get the mail and garbage can, I could hear the scraping sound of the can scootching on the cement as the wind tried to move it. The A/C is on and the ceiling fan is going so it is really nice in the house. I am in jeans and t-shirt. M is going to cut the grass. He should have done it yesterday when it was cooler!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Definitly got halfway down the drive late at night stood on one and when I looked down the whole drive was covered in them. I had to tip toe back up the drive
> Sonja


Yuck. Get out the salt or beer!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is this a condo or what we would call a condo martina - you buy it but pay a monthly stipend. --- sam



martina said:


> I am moving into a flat for over 50's only. I have no idea who the previous owner was as they had already moved out. So whether it is an estate sale or what I don't know but am now , as I said ready to move into my own place and my sister does want her place back to being just her's. My son is doing his best to sort this out.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I heard on our noon weather forecast that we had a hazy sky because of the Canada fires.
> Are the ones you told us about earlier still burning?
> Junek


Last I heard the one near my sons work was 70% contained & they were letting workers back into the area.
The fire reports says 32 fires uncontrolled burning in Alberta (79000 hectares burned)& 17 in Saskatchewan (940000 hectares burned). So I can see why we still have fire bans in effect.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those look great bonnie - too bad you can't cover the whole garden with them. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I won't have any tomoatoes for quite a while, my biggest plant that had flowers on it froze even under the tarp about 10 days ago & then the hail beat it nearly to death so will have to wait until the smaller ones come. Our local greenhouse has a midnight madness sale this Friday night from 6-12, they have entertainment, dancing, etc, maybe I'll go & see what's left & get a big tomatoe if there is one.
> I quit growing cabbage, broccoli, etc for many years because I refused to eat the bug powder, last year I bought like a mesh tent to put over them, I had beautiful vegetables with no pesticides, I've got about 3 dozen plants under it this year, red & green cabbages, both early & storage varieties & broccoli. I like cauliflower but no one else eats it so didn't plant any.
> This is what I bought if anyone is curious.
> http://www.leevalley.com/en/garden/page.aspx?p=71882&cat=2,51555


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I always say that my garden is like Piccadilly train station for snails there are so many of them and they all come out at night yuk
> Sonja


Oh, gross, I hate seeing them. :roll:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending dh tons of healing energy to keep him wrapped up in warm healing goodness - is he able to be up and around? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> We didn't have to wait long before we were seen this morning so that was good and we got a shock and some better news . The shock was that my husbands heart was only working at 7% when he was in hospital and the better news is it's now working at 30%but that is as good as it gets . After looking at his most recent scan they don't think any more procedures will help
> So other than fitting a ICD that will help if his heart stops and keeping him on the medication he is on there is nothing else they can do . So no more to to and fro to that hospital department apart from 6 monthly checks
> Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Bonnie this plant guard tent is fasinating. Does it really keep of the bugs? We get inundated with Japanese Beetles, Cabbage worms, etc. and I do hate using the sevin dust.


I didn't have a single cabbage worm last year in my stuff. It has little flaps at the bottom, I lay 2X4s along it & throw a little dirt on top. It says just use dirt but I thought that might rot it more quickly. One year I used a row cover, like a big roll of pelon interfacing, it worked OK until we went away for a few days, while we were away rabbits ate holes in it & by the time we got home the fabric was moving there were so many cabbage butterflies inside it. :roll: That was my last attempt to grow them until last year.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorry to hear about the fires...DH is headed up to Canada for the annual fishing trip with his brother and friends. They'll be headed out next Thursday night.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

isn't one supposed to downsize as they get older - ooh - I said the no-no words - aging - it's just that five bedrooms seems like an awfully lot of house to take care of. --- sam



Railyn said:


> DH and I just got home from looking at 2 houses. We liked the second one and put a bid on it. It has 5 bedrooms so DH and I can each have as room, a room for an extra bedroom and I think we will use one room for storage. I don't like the location as well as some of the other houses we looked at but it is still within the area we wanted. Will see howit goes this time. I am ready to get this move over and done. Will keep you posted. Need to get busy. Our grandson and his family are coming over for dinner tonite so I need to get cooking. Hugs and love to all, Marilyn


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have been known to be out there deliberately, but NEVER barefoot!


It would drive me crazy to have so many, I go barefoot in the yard from the last snow until it comes again. Needless to say, I sometimes have a hard time getting my feet clean enough to be presentable when I go somewhere :roll: :roll:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> We didn't have to wait long before we were seen this morning so that was good and we got a shock and some better news . The shock was that my husbands heart was only working at 7% when he was in hospital and the better news is it's now working at 30%but that is as good as it gets . After looking at his most recent scan they don't think any more procedures will help
> So other than fitting a ICD that will help if his heart stops and keeping him on the medication he is on there is nothing else they can do . So no more to to and fro to that hospital department apart from 6 monthly checks
> Sonja


At least that's some good news. Just having to go to the hospital once every six months is better than now. Hope he stays well.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> love the cup - buy two. that is a great fire pit area. --- sam


If i can find one I will I will get two.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it is very windy - I think there is something loose on the basketball net backboard because it keeps humming from the wind. my wind chime has been chiming away. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Has the wind kicked up there Sam? It was nice, if a little warm, earlier, and now it's blowing to beat the band! The wind is out of the west, and as I walked out to get the mail and garbage can, I could hear the scraping sound of the can scootching on the cement as the wind tried to move it. The A/C is on and the ceiling fan is going so it is really nice in the house. I am in jeans and t-shirt. M is going to cut the grass. He should have done it yesterday when it was cooler!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Bonnie7591 said:
> 
> 
> > I won't have any tomoatoes for quite a while, my biggest plant that had flowers on it froze even under the tarp about 10 days ago & then the hail beat it nearly to death so will have to wait until the smaller ones come. Our local greenhouse has a midnight madness sale this Friday night from 6-12, they have entertainment, dancing, etc, maybe I'll go & see what's left & get a big tomatoe if there is one.
> ...


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> I'm surprised you haven't embroidered something in purple all over them. --- sam


Just what I was thinking. I think purple daisy chains winding their way up would look great!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Have you tried mixing up some water with a few drops of dish soap in a spray bottle and spraying your plants with that to get rid of the bugs?


That will work for mites & aphids but don't think it will do for cabbage butterflies.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> I keep telling the children that they could just lay me on the burn pile - the thing is huge - have hot dogs, etc and watch daddy burn. my dark humor at work again. --- sam


You're just bad :lol: :lol:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> it is very windy - I think there is something loose on the basketball net backboard because it keeps humming from the wind. my wind chime has been chiming away. --- sam


Yes, here too. Too windy to cook on the grill, so I am trying to figure out what I want to make for dinner. :-(


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That will work for mites & aphids but don't think it will do for cabbage butterflies.


Ok. Can you tell I don't garden? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, I'm glad your stomach is doing better today.
> 
> June, great cartoons, I lovee Betty White, what a woman, can't believe she's still going strong & over 90
> 
> ...


I did read that you can spray Listerine around the area you are sitting in to keep mosquitoes away. I have also read that you can put sage directly into your fire to keep mosquitoes away. Might be worth a try.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sometimes I Think my DH is afraid now that I don't work I will get bored. I just spent about 90 minutes digging a trench in my lawn to bury the garden hose that runs to the big flower bed, Delbert says he is sick of moving it to mow the grass. It was like digging in cement.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> I did read that you can spray Listerine around the area you are sitting in to keep mosquitoes away. I have also read that you can put sage directly into your fire to keep mosquitoes away. Might be worth a try.


I read on facebook that you mix mouthwash, stale beer & epson salts & it's supposed to keep them away for months. My friend & I are supposed to get together tonight & mix some up, she has old beer & I have the mouthwash, it should make quite alot so we wil share.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> We didn't have to wait long before we were seen this morning so that was good and we got a shock and some better news . The shock was that my husbands heart was only working at 7% when he was in hospital and the better news is it's now working at 30%but that is as good as it gets . After looking at his most recent scan they don't think any more procedures will help
> So other than fitting a ICD that will help if his heart stops and keeping him on the medication he is on there is nothing else they can do . So no more to to and fro to that hospital department apart from 6 monthly checks
> Sonja


So happy to hear that things are a bit better and less visits to the hospital is always a relief. You can spend more days enjoying life and doing the things you enjoy doing.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I read on facebook that you mix mouthwash, stale beer & epson salts & it's supposed to keep them away for months. My friend & I are supposed to get together tonight & mix some up, she has old beer & I have the mouthwash, it should make quite alot so we wil share.


Let us know how it works out for you.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> sending dh tons of healing energy to keep him wrapped up in warm healing goodness - is he able to be up and around? --- sam


Yes just gets very breathless and some tightening in the chest it's weird because his hands and feet are so white and icy cold . Climbing 13 stairs and he has to sit for a few minutes before going back down them


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It would drive me crazy to have so many, I go barefoot in the yard from the last snow until it comes again. Needless to say, I sometimes have a hard time getting my feet clean enough to be presentable when I go somewhere :roll: :roll:


I too go barefoot all the time 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> How lovely to have a family of hedgehogs visiting. I used to have two but haven't seen them for several years now. Heard on the radio a week or two back about how the numbers of hedgehogs are rapidly diminishing, partly because peoples gardens are much tidier now and they have nowhere to nest , the use of slug killers and fencing in gardens. They say you should leave hole in a fence or under the gate to let hedgehogs into your garden.


Always had hedgehogs round here . I accidentally disturbed one a couple of years ago as I picked up what I thought was dead leaves Got the shock of my life when they wriggled tried to cover it back up but when I looked later it had gone I felt awful but it wasn't to early so I was hoping it was alright

Sonja


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sending hugs to everyone as well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Definitly got halfway down the drive late at night stood on one and when I looked down the whole drive was covered in them. I had to tip toe back up the drive
> Sonja


oo err


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I'm in! And glad that you are almost finished with the shrug.


I am doing the ribbing, now!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

kate - anyone with granddaughters - Sonja - hey - hey --- sam

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knitting-for-Babies/Sweet-and-Simple-Baby-Dress-from-Bernat


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

may we have the recipe please. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I read on facebook that you mix mouthwash, stale beer & epson salts & it's supposed to keep them away for months. My friend & I are supposed to get together tonight & mix some up, she has old beer & I have the mouthwash, it should make quite alot so we wil share.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It would drive me crazy to have so many, I go barefoot in the yard from the last snow until it comes again. Needless to say, I sometimes have a hard time getting my feet clean enough to be presentable when I go somewhere :roll: :roll:


 :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I so identify except mine is not my heart. tell him we should get scooters and race each other. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Yes just gets very breathless and some tightening in the chest it's weird because his hands and feet are so white and icy cold . Climbing 13 stairs and he has to sit for a few minutes before going back down them


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sitting at the funny Bone at the Destiny Mall in Syracuse with Amy. Her brother is appearing here tonight. This is the first time she has seen him
Performing, same for me.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Quick vent....last week I purchased some new sandals....a real splurge but found a great sale....bought 4 pair!. I put the two bags each with 2 boxes on the table and chest in them dining room when I came home because I had my hands full. Yesterday I went to get the to put them away....could only find one of the bags. I asked DD if she had moved the other bag. Nope...she had not. Asked DH this morning.....he thought they were empty and took them to the recycling center and dumped them!!!!! The boxes were light weight and the knucklehead didn't bother to open the boxes!!!! I am so pissed!!! He finally apologized but I am so irrated. Iknow, it was a mistake but good golly Miss Molly!!!! It is so hard for me to find shoes that give me the support and comfort.....grrrrrrrrr.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Sitting at the funny Bone at the Destiny Mall in Syracuse with Amy. Her brother is appearing here tonight. This is the first time she has seen him
> Performing, same for me.


Sounds like a fun time.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Railyn said:


> DH and I just got home from looking at 2 houses. We liked the second one and put a bid on it. It has 5 bedrooms so DH and I can each have as room, a room for an extra bedroom and I think we will use one room for storage. I don't like the location as well as some of the other houses we looked at but it is still within the area we wanted. Will see howit goes this time. I am ready to get this move over and done. Will keep you posted. Need to get busy. Our grandson and his family are coming over for dinner tonite so I need to get cooking. Hugs and love to all, Marilyn


Good luck with this house, Marilyn. I hope things can work out for you. 
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Last I heard the one near my sons work was 70% contained & they were letting workers back into the area.
> The fire reports says 32 fires uncontrolled burning in Alberta (79000 hectares burned)& 17 in Saskatchewan (940000 hectares burned). So I can see why we still have fire bans in effect.


Since you hadn't mentioned the fires lately, I was hoping your son and his work area were no longer in danger. 70% contained is great!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Sitting at the funny Bone at the Destiny Mall in Syracuse with Amy. Her brother is appearing here tonight. This is the first time she has seen him
> Performing, same for me.


How exciting to see her brother performing. I take it he's a stand-up comedian?
You'll have to tell us how he does!
Junek


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Since 1.30 p.m., there have been tornado warnings to the areas north of me. It covers the area where I previously lived. Am I ever glad I'm not there now. I sure hope all the people in the area are safe. I haven't heard any more on the news. Even here, the sky is getting black. Hope it's just rain and nothing more.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Quick vent....last week I purchased some new sandals....a real splurge but found a great sale....bought 4 pair!. I put the two bags each with 2 boxes on the table and chest in them dining room when I came home because I had my hands full. Yesterday I went to get the to put them away....could only find one of the bags. I asked DD if she had moved the other bag. Nope...she had not. Asked DH this morning.....he thought they were empty and took them to the recycling center and dumped them!!!!! The boxes were light weight and the knucklehead didn't bother to open the boxes!!!! I am so pissed!!! He finally apologized but I am so irrated. Iknow, it was a mistake but good golly Miss Molly!!!! It is so hard for me to find shoes that give me the support and comfort.....grrrrrrrrr.


One word. Men!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Just popping in again, had read to page 20 on Sunday, trying to catch up tonight. Went to page 20 and thought hmmmm! think I've read this page... and so on it went till I reached page 30, lol! Now at page 33.

Have been busy, time seems to fly, really don't know where it goes, seems now that I am alone there just aren't enough hours in the day or days in the week.

Just finished making 16 Marshmallows, dipped them in dark chocolate and placed 1/2 a strawberry on the top. These are for our Breakfast Club tomorrow, not really something one would have so early in the morning but I saw them in a magazine and thought to myself, "why not". Ha! Will be interesting to see if anyone eats them, lol! Oh calories galore too I might add.

Made myself a cup of hot chocolate from the leftover melted chocolate.......hope I can sleep tonight..

Hugs to all, healing vibes coming your way for those in need. Love, love the photo's that I've seen up till now.

Back to reading, lets see how far I get before my bedtime.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Just popping in again, had read to page 20 on Sunday, trying to catch up tonight. Went to page 20 and thought hmmmm! think I've read this page... and so on it went till I reached page 30, lol! Now at page 33.
> 
> Have been busy, time seems to fly, really don't know where it goes, seems now that I am alone there just aren't enough hours in the day or days in the week.
> 
> ...


Good to see you!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Good to see you!


Thanks. I do read some of the pages weekly, I'm always sitting in the background (at KTP) enjoying all the exciting things that so many of you all seem to be doing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Thanks. I do read some of the pages weekly, I'm always sitting in the background (at KTP) enjoying all the exciting things that so many of you all seem to be doing.


 :thumbup: I think there is quite a few there in the background!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam and Gwen, thank you.
Gwen, we did walk down to and around the Battery but I think I overdid it. We had dinner at Poogan's Porch right across the street. I am exhausted, hopefully I'll recover tonight.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> may we have the recipe please. --- sam


Mosquito & bug repellant
1 large bottle cheap blue mouth wash
3 -12 ounce bottles stale beer
3 cups Epson salts

Mix together until salts dissolve. Spray outside anywhere you sit, will not harm plants.
Will keep Mosquitos away for about 80 days. Spray all sitting areas about twice each summer.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Where I am up to, with the shrug- still to have the ends worked in, and the beginning of the long lace edging for the top and bottom.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes just gets very breathless and some tightening in the chest it's weird because his hands and feet are so white and icy cold . Climbing 13 stairs and he has to sit for a few minutes before going back down them


And I bet bending over takes his breath away, doesn't it? It did Dad. His hands and feet are so cold because of lack of circulation. 13 stairs is a lot of stairs in his condition. Prayers continue.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am doing the ribbing, now!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

some humour:

BRITISH HUMOR IS DIFFERENT



These are classified ads which were actually placed in U.K. newspapers:
FREE YORKSHIRE TERRIER.
8 years old, Hateful little bastard. Bites!
___________________________________________
FREE PUPPIES
1/2 Cocker Spaniel, 1/2 sneaky neighbor's dog.
________________________________________________
FREE PUPPIES. Mother is a Kennel Club registered German Shepherd.
Father is a Super Dog, able to leap tall fences in a single bound.
_______________________________________________________
COWS, CALVES: NEVER BRED. Also 1 gay bull for sale.
________________________________________________________
JOINING NUDIST COLONY!
Must sell washer and dryer £100.
_____________________________________________________________
WEDDING DRESS FOR SALE.
Worn once by mistake.
Call Stephanie.
__________________________________________________________
And the WINNER is...
FOR SALE BY OWNER. Complete set of Encyclopedia Britannica, 45 volumes.
Excellent condition, £200 or best offer.
No longer needed, got married, wife knows everything.
(Statement of the Century)
___________________________________________________________
Thought from the Greatest Living Scottish Thinker -- Billy Connolly.
"If women are so bloody perfect at multitasking,
How come they can't have a headache and sex at the same time?"
____________________________________________________________
Children Are Quick
TEACHER: Why are you late?
STUDENT: Class started before I got here.
____________________________________
TEACHER: John, why are you doing your math multiplication on the floor?
JOHN: You told me to do it without using tables.
__________________________________________
TEACHER: Glenn, how do you spell 'crocodile?'
GLENN: K-R-O-K-O-D-I-A-L'
TEACHER: No, that's wrong
GLENN: Maybe it is wrong, but you asked me how I spell it.
(I Love this child)
____________________________________________
TEACHER: Donald, what is the chemical formula for water?
DONALD: H I J K L M N O.
TEACHER: What are you talking about?
DONALD: Yesterday you said it's H to O.
__________________________________
TEACHER: Winnie, name one important thing we have today that we didn't have ten years ago.
WINNIE: Me!
__________________________________________
TEACHER: Glen, why do you always get so dirty?
GLEN: Well, I'm a lot closer to the ground than you are.
_______________________________________
TEACHER: Millie, give me a sentence starting with ' I. '
MILLIE: I is.
TEACHER: No, Millie..... Always say, 'I am.'
MILLIE: All right... 'I am the ninth letter of the alphabet.'
________________________________
TEACHER: George Washington not only chopped down his father's cherry tree,
but also admitted it. Now, Louie, do you know why his father didn't punish him?
LOUIS: Because George still had the axe in his hand.....
______________________________________
TEACHER: Now, Simon, tell me frankly, do you say prayers before eating?
SIMON: No sir, I don't have to, my Mom is a good cook.
______________________________
TEACHER: Clyde, your composition on 'My Dog' is exactly the same as your brother's. Did you copy his?
CLYDE: No, sir. It's the same dog.
(I want to adopt this kid!!!)
___________________________________
TEACHER: Harold, what do you call a person who keeps on talking when people are no longer interested?
HAROLD: A teacher.
__________________________________
PASS IT AROUND AND MAKE SOMEONE LAUGH


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> kate - anyone with granddaughters - Sonja - hey - hey --- sam
> 
> http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knitting-for-Babies/Sweet-and-Simple-Baby-Dress-from-Bernat


Thanks Sam


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Quick vent....last week I purchased some new sandals....a real splurge but found a great sale....bought 4 pair!. I put the two bags each with 2 boxes on the table and chest in them dining room when I came home because I had my hands full. Yesterday I went to get the to put them away....could only find one of the bags. I asked DD if she had moved the other bag. Nope...she had not. Asked DH this morning.....he thought they were empty and took them to the recycling center and dumped them!!!!! The boxes were light weight and the knucklehead didn't bother to open the boxes!!!! I am so pissed!!! He finally apologized but I am so irrated. Iknow, it was a mistake but good golly Miss Molly!!!! It is so hard for me to find shoes that give me the support and comfort.....grrrrrrrrr.


Did you send him back to the recycling center to see if he could get them back?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Since 1.30 p.m., there have been tornado warnings to the areas north of me. It covers the area where I previously lived. Am I ever glad I'm not there now. I sure hope all the people in the area are safe. I haven't heard any more on the news. Even here, the sky is getting black. Hope it's just rain and nothing more.


Hope everyone is safe.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Just popping in again, had read to page 20 on Sunday, trying to catch up tonight. Went to page 20 and thought hmmmm! think I've read this page... and so on it went till I reached page 30, lol! Now at page 33.
> 
> Have been busy, time seems to fly, really don't know where it goes, seems now that I am alone there just aren't enough hours in the day or days in the week.
> 
> ...


Those look delicious! Good to see you again!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Where I am up to, with the shrug- still to have the ends worked in, and the beginning of the long lace edging for the top and bottom.


It's going to be beautiful, Julie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> It's going to be beautiful, Julie!


Thank you, Tami!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> some humour:
> 
> BRITISH HUMOR IS DIFFERENT
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Quick vent....last week I purchased some new sandals....a real splurge but found a great sale....bought 4 pair!. I put the two bags each with 2 boxes on the table and chest in them dining room when I came home because I had my hands full. Yesterday I went to get the to put them away....could only find one of the bags. I asked DD if she had moved the other bag. Nope...she had not. Asked DH this morning.....he thought they were empty and took them to the recycling center and dumped them!!!!! The boxes were light weight and the knucklehead didn't bother to open the boxes!!!! I am so pissed!!! He finally apologized but I am so irrated. Iknow, it was a mistake but good golly Miss Molly!!!! It is so hard for me to find shoes that give me the support and comfort.....grrrrrrrrr.


Oh, no, could you go to the recycle & possibly get them back?


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Wow, those strawberry chocolate marshmallows look delicious. Julie, thanks for the updated picture. You are making fantastic progress.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Wow, those strawberry chocolate marshmallows look delicious. Julie, thanks for the updated picture. You are making fantastic progress.


 :thumbup: Thanks Joyce!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love these Julie; had heard some of them before but good enough to hear them again!


Lurker 2 said:


> some humour:
> 
> BRITISH HUMOR IS DIFFERENT
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kiwi, the chocolate strawberries look so good, I'm sure they will disappear quickly.

Julie, the shrug looks very pretty, can't wait to see it done. I'm sure Bronwen will love it.
Great joke, sometimes it's amazing what comes from people's mouths.

Budasha, hope the tornados stay away.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

He took it several days ago so he said it was futile to go there now. Wanted to send HIM to a recycling bin


tami_ohio said:


> Did you send him back to the recycling center to see if he could get them back?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I am exhausted tonight! I had two of the grands today while mom went to a meeting. They were very good. Then, later, they came back for the evening. DSIL called DD on her way home from the meeting, asking if she was interested in a bunny rescue. It is a black female, 4 years old. Not only was it free, DD was given a house, litter, bedding, food, hay, and toys! She won't have to buy any supplies for several months!!!!! It had been rescued by a lady that kennels and grooms dogs, not far from where I grew up. They had had the bunny for about 4 months, and had only taken it because no one else would at the time. Her name is Ellie, unless DGS changes it, and she loves to be cuddled. Arianna has been very good with her. She has been learning how to be gentle while petting their cats. DD stopped by to show Ellie to us, then volunteered to cook dinner for me. All I had to do was thaw the hamburger, and find the noodles and corn. She made salisbury steak, buttered noodles, and corn. Yum! 

I went downstairs to get the clothes out of the dryer when they left, only to find that the dryer hadn't stayed running after I started it, so it is running now. Well, at least I hope it is. I need to go check it again. It was still running when DH came in a bit ago. I am ready for bed!

Prayers for every one. Good night.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The bin had already been emptied so they are gone, gone, gone. He did say to go buy some more bo maybe I will. Just hope I can find a good sale again.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Oh, no, could you go to the recycle & possibly get them back?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kiwi, the chocolate strawberries look so good, I'm sure they will disappear quickly.
> 
> Julie, the shrug looks very pretty, can't wait to see it done. I'm sure Bronwen will love it.
> Great joke, sometimes it's amazing what comes from people's mouths.
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Rest well Tami.



tami_ohio said:


> I am exhausted tonight! I had two of the grands today while mom went to a meeting. They were very good. Then, later, they came back for the evening. DSIL called DD on her way home from the meeting, asking if she was interested in a bunny rescue. It is a black female, 4 years old. Not only was it free, DD was given a house, litter, bedding, food, hay, and toys! She won't have to buy any supplies for several months!!!!! It had been rescued by a lady that kennels and grooms dogs, not far from where I grew up. They had had the bunny for about 4 months, and had only taken it because no one else would at the time. Her name is Ellie, unless DGS changes it, and she loves to be cuddled. Arianna has been very good with her. She has been learning how to be gentle while petting their cats. DD stopped by to show Ellie to us, then volunteered to cook dinner for me. All I had to do was thaw the hamburger, and find the noodles and corn. She made salisbury steak, buttered noodles, and corn. Yum!
> 
> I went downstairs to get the clothes out of the dryer when they left, only to find that the dryer hadn't stayed running after I started it, so it is running now. Well, at least I hope it is. I need to go check it again. It was still running when DH came in a bit ago. I am ready for bed!
> 
> Prayers for every one. Good night.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> The bin had already been emptied so they are gone, gone, gone. He did say to go buy some more bo maybe I will. Just hope I can find a good sale again.


None the less, very frustrating, and the chances are slim that you will get as good a bargain.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Rest well Tami.


Ditto


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm headed to bed also. DH's surgery is at 7:45 and we have to be there at 7:30 so it will be an erly morning. Should be home by noon at the latest.
TTYL. Sending hugs to eeryone.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm headed to bed also. DH's surgery is at 7:45 and we have to be there at 7:30 so it will be an erly morning. Should be home by noon at the latest.
> TTYL. Sending hugs to eeryone.


Get a good rest, Gwen!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> He took it several days ago so he said it was futile to go there now. Wanted to send HIM to a recycling bin


LOL! Oh dear! I'm pretty sure you will keep him though.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm headed to bed also. DH's surgery is at 7:45 and we have to be there at 7:30 so it will be an erly morning. Should be home by noon at the latest.
> TTYL. Sending hugs to eeryone.


Sending prayers for Brantley and surgery.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> some humour:
> 
> BRITISH HUMOR IS DIFFERENT
> 
> Going to bed laughing. Night all!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm headed to bed also. DH's surgery is at 7:45 and we have to be there at 7:30 so it will be an erly morning. Should be home by noon at the latest.
> TTYL. Sending hugs to eeryone.


Hope the surgery goes well.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> kate - anyone with granddaughters - Sonja - hey - hey --- sam
> 
> http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knitting-for-Babies/Sweet-and-Simple-Baby-Dress-from-Bernat


Already stored in one of my long to do pattern folders


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Sitting at the funny Bone at the Destiny Mall in Syracuse with Amy. Her brother is appearing here tonight. This is the first time she has seen him
> Performing, same for me.


Hope you had a good time 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Quick vent....last week I purchased some new sandals....a real splurge but found a great sale....bought 4 pair!. I put the two bags each with 2 boxes on the table and chest in them dining room when I came home because I had my hands full. Yesterday I went to get the to put them away....could only find one of the bags. I asked DD if she had moved the other bag. Nope...she had not. Asked DH this morning.....he thought they were empty and took them to the recycling center and dumped them!!!!! The boxes were light weight and the knucklehead didn't bother to open the boxes!!!! I am so pissed!!! He finally apologized but I am so irrated. Iknow, it was a mistake but good golly Miss Molly!!!! It is so hard for me to find shoes that give me the support and comfort.....grrrrrrrrr.


Oh no that's so annoying but I must sympathise with husband as in my house I'm the one who is always in trouble for throwing things away even when I haven't . 
Hope all goes well with husband surgery to day 
Take care 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Since 1.30 p.m., there have been tornado warnings to the areas north of me. It covers the area where I previously lived. Am I ever glad I'm not there now. I sure hope all the people in the area are safe. I haven't heard any more on the news. Even here, the sky is getting black. Hope it's just rain and nothing more.


I hope them tornadoes stayed away and if you did get rain a nice gentle refreshing rain 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Where I am up to, with the shrug- still to have the ends worked in, and the beginning of the long lace edging for the top and bottom.


The shrug is looking very nice Julie . Can't wait to see it finished 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> And I bet bending over takes his breath away, doesn't it? It did Dad. His hands and feet are so cold because of lack of circulation. 13 stairs is a lot of stairs in his condition. Prayers continue.


Thank you Tammi


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The shrug is looking very nice Julie . Can't wait to see it finished
> Sonja


I am just stitching on the first lace edging, so almost certainly one more day's work!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Those look delicious! Good to see you again!


They certainly do .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am just stitching on the first lace edging, so almost certainly one more day's work!


I wondered if it was nearly finished 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I wondered if it was nearly finished
> Sonja


I was determined to work only on this- to get it done quickly!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Time for a nana -nap!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> kate - anyone with granddaughters - Sonja - hey - hey --- sam
> 
> http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knitting-for-Babies/Sweet-and-Simple-Baby-Dress-from-Bernat


Gorgeous!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Just popping in again, had read to page 20 on Sunday, trying to catch up tonight. Went to page 20 and thought hmmmm! think I've read this page... and so on it went till I reached page 30, lol! Now at page 33.
> 
> Have been busy, time seems to fly, really don't know where it goes, seems now that I am alone there just aren't enough hours in the day or days in the week.
> 
> ...


I'd eat them anytime!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm headed to bed also. DH's surgery is at 7:45 and we have to be there at 7:30 so it will be an erly morning. Should be home by noon at the latest.
> TTYL. Sending hugs to eeryone.


Best wishes to Brantley for the surgery.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was determined to work only on this- to get it done quickly!


It's looking good! :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Thanks for al the 'advice' on how to decorate my green socks, but there's only 9 days left to go so I shall just put up with them. 

Julie, your shrug is looking gorgeous and I just live the jokes, will send them to GS2 as he is a 10 yr old that knows everything!

Gwen, l know how you feel over the shoes, Mr P is forever tidying things away and getting rid of my rubbish! Hope DH'S surgery goes ok.

Sonja, hoping the meds help you DH.

Kiwifrau, if you have any marshmallows left over can l come to breakfast, they look delicious.

Sending healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all xx..


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We didn't have to wait long before we were seen this morning so that was good and we got a shock and some better news . The shock was that my husbands heart was only working at 7% when he was in hospital and the better news is it's now working at 30%but that is as good as it gets . After looking at his most recent scan they don't think any more procedures will help
> So other than fitting a ICD that will help if his heart stops and keeping him on the medication he is on there is nothing else they can do . So no more to to and fro to that hospital department apart from 6 monthly checks
> Sonja


At least it will be good not having many hospital visits for him. But it must be concerning that nothing can be done for him more than is happening. But that at elast things are a little better.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We have them here, but cost a lot. Usually the regular ultrasounds are covered by insurance, but we have to pay for the 3D, is my understanding. I had never seen one.


Could well have paid extra, I didn't ask!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> It's looking good! :thumbup:


We've just had a crisis of 'is it going to fit?' , so everything is on hold, until we can discuss it - the problems of being so far away.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Thanks for al the 'advice' on how to decorate my green socks, but there's only 9 days left to go so I shall just put up with them.
> 
> Julie, your shrug is looking gorgeous and I just live the jokes, will send them to GS2 as he is a 10 yr old that knows everything!
> 
> ...


Thank you, as I mentioned in the last post, Bronwen is uncertain that it will fit- one of the problems of no longer living around the corner- I must hold my horses, although I may start knitting the second edging.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, as I mentioned in the last post, Bronwen is uncertain that it will fit- one of the problems of no longer living around the corner- I must hold my horses, although I may start knitting the second edging.


Oops, do you know her measurements?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Oops, do you know her measurements?


I was working between a shrug she made for herself and the 10 year old size in the pattern, and scaled it up to what should be a size 14 -16.

I keep saying it at the moment, what will be will be!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes just gets very breathless and some tightening in the chest it's weird because his hands and feet are so white and icy cold . Climbing 13 stairs and he has to sit for a few minutes before going back down them


I assume you have stairs at home?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was working between a shrug she made for herself and the 10 year old size in the pattern, and scaled it up to what should be a size 14 -16.
> 
> I keep saying it at the moment, what will be will be!


Being a shrug it should accomodate a bit of variation. :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Here's a link to some more photos of our wartime bake off and craft event.

http://surreyheath-residents.co.uk/2015/06/09/wartime-bake-off-competition-celebrating-the-womens-institute-centenary-photo-blog


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Being a shrug it should accomodate a bit of variation. :thumbup:


She wants to be able to get it off, without too much difficulty.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a link to some more photos of our wartime bake off and craft event.
> 
> http://surreyheath-residents.co.uk/2015/06/09/wartime-bake-off-competition-celebrating-the-womens-institute-centenary-photo-blog


Spotted you there with your purple hat!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Julie, you made me laugh :XD:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Gwennie, your binned sandals are such a shame. I agree... I would have wanted to recycle him too.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a link to some more photos of our wartime bake off and craft event.
> 
> http://surreyheath-residents.co.uk/2015/06/09/wartime-bake-off-competition-celebrating-the-womens-institute-centenary-photo-blog


Interesting photos, everyone seems to have enjoyed themselves.

I'm awake so early lately, 5.20am or so, as it's daylight outside.

Wish they wouldn't change the clocks around, oh well, now to get ready for our Coffee Club. Will let you know if there are any Marshmallows left, ha!

enjoy your day everyone.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Purple, those photos look as though everyone was having fun :thumbup:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Up early, feeling better but I think I will plan an easy day.
Loved the jokes.
Gwen, healing energy sent for your DH.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Quick vent....last week I purchased some new sandals....a real splurge but found a great sale....bought 4 pair!. I put the two bags each with 2 boxes on the table and chest in them dining room when I came home because I had my hands full. Yesterday I went to get the to put them away....could only find one of the bags. I asked DD if she had moved the other bag. Nope...she had not. Asked DH this morning.....he thought they were empty and took them to the recycling center and dumped them!!!!! The boxes were light weight and the knucklehead didn't bother to open the boxes!!!! I am so pissed!!! He finally apologized but I am so irrated. Iknow, it was a mistake but good golly Miss Molly!!!! It is so hard for me to find shoes that give me the support and comfort.....grrrrrrrrr.


Oh no- what a loss.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> some humour:
> 
> BRITISH HUMOR IS DIFFERENT
> 
> ...


I'm almost deaf now- Maryanne was laughing madly in my ear!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

The shrug is coming along greatly, Julie.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Where I am up to, with the shrug- still to have the ends worked in, and the beginning of the long lace edging for the top and bottom.


It's going to be beautiful. I'm looking forward to seeing it completed!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> some humour:
> 
> BRITISH HUMOR IS DIFFERENT
> 
> ...


Thanks...this is just what I need this morning!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm headed to bed also. DH's surgery is at 7:45 and we have to be there at 7:30 so it will be an erly morning. Should be home by noon at the latest.
> TTYL. Sending hugs to eeryone.


I'm praying that Brantley's eye surgery is as easy and painless as mine with the same wonderful results!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a link to some more photos of our wartime bake off and craft event.
> 
> http://surreyheath-residents.co.uk/2015/06/09/wartime-bake-off-competition-celebrating-the-womens-institute-centenary-photo-blog


Loved the photos. It sure looks like everyone is having fun!! So glad you were able to participate!
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a link to some more photos of our wartime bake off and craft event.
> 
> http://surreyheath-residents.co.uk/2015/06/09/wartime-bake-off-competition-celebrating-the-womens-institute-centenary-photo-blog


Loved seeing the photos....love your display and your outfit is even prettier close up.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Up early, feeling better but I think I will plan an easy day.
> Loved the jokes.
> Gwen, healing energy sent for your DH.


Hope you can have a nice relaxing day.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Rookie, thank you.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Gweenie best wishes for your DH's surgery. Hope he regains wonderful vision. Sorry he accidently threw out your new shoes. Hope you can find replacements you like as well for the same price.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gwen, I hope all goes well for your husband's surgery.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sounds like a fun time.


It was fun I haven't been to a comedy show in long time. Amy's brother was one of the better ones, they were amateurs. I felt sorry for the one he was not feeling well and it was obvious.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> How exciting to see her brother performing. I take it he's a stand-up comedian?
> You'll have to tell us how he does!
> Junek


Yes he is. the audience got to vote for the winner last night, we left before we found out who won. He did really good I think.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Where I am up to, with the shrug- still to have the ends worked in, and the beginning of the long lace edging for the top and bottom.


Looks good can't wait to see it all finished :thumbup: :thumbup: :-D


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm headed to bed also. DH's surgery is at 7:45 and we have to be there at 7:30 so it will be an erly morning. Should be home by noon at the latest.
> TTYL. Sending hugs to eeryone.


Hope things go well with DH's surgery today. Hugs and healing thoughts.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, as I mentioned in the last post, Bronwen is uncertain that it will fit- one of the problems of no longer living around the corner- I must hold my horses, although I may start knitting the second edging.


OH NO!!! I hope it does fit you after the work you have put into it.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a link to some more photos of our wartime bake off and craft event.
> 
> http://surreyheath-residents.co.uk/2015/06/09/wartime-bake-off-competition-celebrating-the-womens-institute-centenary-photo-blog


Love the photos!! Looks like a good time was had by all. Love your hat and dress. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Tami, Martina, Purlone, Bonnie, Sonja, Purple, Darowil, Julie and anyone I've missed unintentionally. We got home about 10:45; surgery went well. We go back tomorrow for doctor to check. DH is a bit disappointed because today they told him he couldn't pick up anything over 20 lbs or bend over for any length of time for a week and he is scheduled to start a job on Monday. He's got to let his buddy he was planning to work with on this project know. Other than that all is good. I told him he can ask if the job could start next Wed or Thurs. since it will have been a week by then and it only i a couple of days delay. We shall see.



tami_ohio said:


> Sending prayers for Brantley and surgery.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for the link; loved looking at all the photos. What a delightful event.


PurpleFi said:


> Here's a link to some more photos of our wartime bake off and craft event.
> 
> http://surreyheath-residents.co.uk/2015/06/09/wartime-bake-off-competition-celebrating-the-womens-institute-centenary-photo-blog


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Pearlone how did did your DH's surgery go on Monday....if you posted I missed it.


pearlone said:


> Gweenie best wishes for your DH's surgery. Hope he regains wonderful vision. Sorry he accidently threw out your new shoes. Hope you can find replacements you like as well for the same price.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> I assume you have stairs at home?


Yes he has to have a rest before going back down


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good almost afternoon from Sunny Great Bend where we are having a breezy day. much better than the lightening, wind and rain that was going on during the drive back from Syracuse last night. The comedy show was fabulous and Amy's brother was a hit. In my opinion any ways. 

No coffee today instead a couple neat DIY photos. 


Healing hugs to those in need and HUG for all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Julie, you made me laugh :XD:


Did I? How?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm almost deaf now- Maryanne was laughing madly in my ear!


I am glad she saw the humour!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> The shrug is coming along greatly, Julie.


We have hit a speed wobble, though, Martina!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> It's going to be beautiful. I'm looking forward to seeing it completed!
> Junek


I thought I was nearly there, but Bronwen wants me to slow down while she checks it for fit.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Thanks...this is just what I need this morning!
> Junek


Glad it helped lift your morning!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Always had hedgehogs round here . I accidentally disturbed one a couple of years ago as I picked up what I thought was dead leaves Got the shock of my life when they wriggled tried to cover it back up but when I looked later it had gone I felt awful but it wasn't to early so I was hoping it was alright
> 
> Sonja


I did the same thing and the hedgehog left and never came back. Maybe that's why they're giving me the cold shoulder!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Looks good can't wait to see it all finished :thumbup: :thumbup: :-D


Won't be for a few days now- Bronwen wants to try and figure out IF it is fitting or not.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> OH NO!!! I hope it does fit you after the work you have put into it.


Definitely too small for me!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Won't be for a few days now- Bronwen wants to try and figure out IF it is fitting or not.


Good idea to make sure before it is finished and ends are all tucked in.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Quick vent....last week I purchased some new sandals....a real splurge but found a great sale....bought 4 pair!. I put the two bags each with 2 boxes on the table and chest in them dining room when I came home because I had my hands full. Yesterday I went to get the to put them away....could only find one of the bags. I asked DD if she had moved the other bag. Nope...she had not. Asked DH this morning.....he thought they were empty and took them to the recycling center and dumped them!!!!! The boxes were light weight and the knucklehead didn't bother to open the boxes!!!! I am so pissed!!! He finally apologized but I am so irrated. Iknow, it was a mistake but good golly Miss Molly!!!! It is so hard for me to find shoes that give me the support and comfort.....grrrrrrrrr.


Oh Gwen, how frustrating for you. Bet DH feels bad now too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good idea to make sure before it is finished and ends are all tucked in.


Agreed!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> Just popping in again, had read to page 20 on Sunday, trying to catch up tonight. Went to page 20 and thought hmmmm! think I've read this page... and so on it went till I reached page 30, lol! Now at page 33.
> 
> Have been busy, time seems to fly, really don't know where it goes, seems now that I am alone there just aren't enough hours in the day or days in the week.
> 
> ...


They look divine! Bet they were a big hit at your Breakfast Club!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good almost afternoon from Sunny Great Bend where we are having a breezy day. much better than the lightening, wind and rain that was going on during the drive back from Syracuse last night. The comedy show was fabulous and Amy's brother was a hit. In my opinion any ways.
> 
> No coffee today instead a couple neat DIY photos.
> 
> Healing hugs to those in need and HUG for all.


Hi Caren! Glad you and Amy had a good night out. Great DIY photos. There's a lady on the main forum who upcycles all sorts of things and does a fantastic job. Wish I had that sort of imagination.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

he has a twin gwen - if it isn't tied down or otherwise it goes in the trash. the first thing gary does when he gets home is to empty the trash. it about kills him that I don't empty mine until it is really full - I figure why waste a plastic bag on two or three objects. sorry about your sandals. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Quick vent....last week I purchased some new sandals....a real splurge but found a great sale....bought 4 pair!. I put the two bags each with 2 boxes on the table and chest in them dining room when I came home because I had my hands full. Yesterday I went to get the to put them away....could only find one of the bags. I asked DD if she had moved the other bag. Nope...she had not. Asked DH this morning.....he thought they were empty and took them to the recycling center and dumped them!!!!! The boxes were light weight and the knucklehead didn't bother to open the boxes!!!! I am so pissed!!! He finally apologized but I am so irrated. Iknow, it was a mistake but good golly Miss Molly!!!! It is so hard for me to find shoes that give me the support and comfort.....grrrrrrrrr.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hmmm - those look good - wonder if she would miss one? --- sam



kiwifrau said:


> Just popping in again, had read to page 20 on Sunday, trying to catch up tonight. Went to page 20 and thought hmmmm! think I've read this page... and so on it went till I reached page 30, lol! Now at page 33.
> 
> Have been busy, time seems to fly, really don't know where it goes, seems now that I am alone there just aren't enough hours in the day or days in the week.
> 
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Today was another lovely sunny day , and youngest wasn't at college so packed everybody in car and oldest drove us to Whitby which is about 25 minutes from where I live .the moors were very dry and practically white in places . The Heather and bracken was just brown proves what a dry winter we had . Husband couldn't walk so we had to keep getting back in the car and driving everywhere but it was worth it . Think very narrow steep roads with room for only one car and now you know why son drove


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks bonnie - this would be good out at our fire pit. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Mosquito & bug repellant
> 1 large bottle cheap blue mouth wash
> 3 -12 ounce bottles stale beer
> 3 cups Epson salts
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that looks lovely Julie - I really like the pattern. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Where I am up to, with the shrug- still to have the ends worked in, and the beginning of the long lace edging for the top and bottom.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a link to some more photos of our wartime bake off and craft event.
> 
> http://surreyheath-residents.co.uk/2015/06/09/wartime-bake-off-competition-celebrating-the-womens-institute-centenary-photo-blog


Lovely pictures Josephine love the one of the lady at the mend and make do table 😄
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

surgery? did I miss something? --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I'm headed to bed also. DH's surgery is at 7:45 and we have to be there at 7:30 so it will be an erly morning. Should be home by noon at the latest.
> TTYL. Sending hugs to eeryone.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pearlone said:


> Gweenie best wishes for your DH's surgery. Hope he regains wonderful vision. Sorry he accidently threw out your new shoes. Hope you can find replacements you like as well for the same price.


Pearlone I hope your husbands surgery went well too 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Tami, Martina, Purlone, Bonnie, Sonja, Purple, Darowil, Julie and anyone I've missed unintentionally. We got home about 10:45; surgery went well. We go back tomorrow for doctor to check. DH is a bit disappointed because today they told him he couldn't pick up anything over 20 lbs or bend over for any length of time for a week and he is scheduled to start a job on Monday. He's got to let his buddy he was planning to work with on this project know. Other than that all is good. I told him he can ask if the job could start next Wed or Thurs. since it will have been a week by then and it only i a couple of days delay. We shall see.


So glad everything went well . Hopefully they can put the job back so he can still do it 
Sonja


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Did I? How?


It was you that shared the jokes? If not


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> I did the same thing and the hedgehog left and never came back. Maybe that's why they're giving me the cold shoulder!


The poor things no wonder they are declining in numbers when we keep disturbing them . But I bet you like me nearly jumped out of your skin
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Josephine - the lady with the polka dot bow on her hat - what is she making? great pictures - thanks for sharing --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Here's a link to some more photos of our wartime bake off and craft event.
> 
> http://surreyheath-residents.co.uk/2015/06/09/wartime-bake-off-competition-celebrating-the-womens-institute-centenary-photo-blog


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Hi Caren! Glad you and Amy had a good night out. Great DIY photos. There's a lady on the main forum who upcycles all sorts of things and does a fantastic job. Wish I had that sort of imagination.


I'm glad too that you had a good time Caren 
I look out for her posts too she does do some good upcycles doesn't she
I think she is called nitnurse


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I would just find me a shady spot and sit and knit. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Up early, feeling better but I think I will plan an easy day.
> Loved the jokes.
> Gwen, healing energy sent for your DH.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, enjoyed pics.
Gwen, glad surgery done, DH ok.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how is she going to do that? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I thought I was nearly there, but Bronwen wants me to slow down while she checks it for fit.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds like a good day trip - thanks for the pictures. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Today was another lovely sunny day , and youngest wasn't at college so packed everybody in car and oldest drove us to Whitby which is about 25 minutes from where I live .the moors were very dry and practically white in places . The Heather and bracken was just brown proves what a dry winter we had . Husband couldn't walk so we had to keep getting back in the car and driving everywhere but it was worth it . Think very narrow steep roads with room for only one car and now you know why son drove


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, enjoyed pics.
> Gwen, glad surgery done, DH ok.


Thank you Joy whitby named in Viking times means white village or settlement 
Also it's were Dracula came ashore in the book , and captain cook set sail from there and that's enough history . We had a lovely day 
Sonja


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sonja, I really enjoyed your photos. I have spent many happy holidays when my children were small in Pickering. Whitby was always a must do. :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Today was another lovely sunny day , and youngest wasn't at college so packed everybody in car and oldest drove us to Whitby which is about 25 minutes from where I live .the moors were very dry and practically white in places . The Heather and bracken was just brown proves what a dry winter we had . Husband couldn't walk so we had to keep getting back in the car and driving everywhere but it was worth it . Think very narrow steep roads with room for only one car and now you know why son drove


Looks like a great outing. I think I've heard of this place from PurpleFi...looks like a good place to visit.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gwen, hope DH heals quickly and that surgery was very succesful. It's very important that he follow the doctor's orders. Maybe friend could get a helper for a couple of day's while your DH recuperates or is able to delay the job a few days.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sonja, lovely photos, glad you had a nice outing. 

Purple, thanks for sharing more photos from your event. Looks like everyone had fun.

We are having a very dreary cool day, praying for rain but it sure if it's going to happen.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Sonja, I really enjoyed your photos. I have spent many happy holidays when my children were small in Pickering. Whitby was always a must do. :thumbup:


I like Pickering too so lovely along the river or a visit to just up the road at goathland to the steam trains were they filmed the Harry Potter scenes 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Looks like a great outing. I think I've heard of this place from PurpleFi...looks like a good place to visit.


Yes she has been there a few times I think she was there at the beginning of the year sometime
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, lovely photos, glad you had a nice outing.
> 
> Purple, thanks for sharing more photos from your event. Looks like everyone had fun.
> 
> We are having a very dreary cool day, praying for rain but it sure if it's going to happen.


Just thought while the weather was cooperating we might as well try to take our minds of everything else and just enjoy a few hours out of the house and not at a hospital sure made a change 
Sonja


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes she has been there a few times I think she was there at the beginning of the year sometime
> Sonja


I was there in February with Londy, grandma Susan and Saxon Lady and tiy can see where we stsyed in the first photo. X


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a link to some more photos of our wartime bake off and craft event.
> 
> http://surreyheath-residents.co.uk/2015/06/09/wartime-bake-off-competition-celebrating-the-womens-institute-centenary-photo-blog


Looks like it was a very enjoyable and tasty event! Love your outfit and some of the headgear!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> Josephine - the lady with the polka dot bow on her hat - what is she making? great pictures - thanks for sharing --- sam


Lace making


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Today was another lovely sunny day , and youngest wasn't at college so packed everybody in car and oldest drove us to Whitby which is about 25 minutes from where I live .the moors were very dry and practically white in places . The Heather and bracken was just brown proves what a dry winter we had . Husband couldn't walk so we had to keep getting back in the car and driving everywhere but it was worth it . Think very narrow steep roads with room for only one car and now you know why son drove


That looks like it was a lovely day out! Glad you enjoyed yourselves!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that looks lovely Julie - I really like the pattern. --- sam


I have struck a bit of a snag, though Sam- Bronwen is uncertain it will fit her, so all work has halted.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> It was you that shared the jokes? If not


Guilty!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Today was another lovely sunny day , and youngest wasn't at college so packed everybody in car and oldest drove us to Whitby which is about 25 minutes from where I live .the moors were very dry and practically white in places . The Heather and bracken was just brown proves what a dry winter we had . Husband couldn't walk so we had to keep getting back in the car and driving everywhere but it was worth it . Think very narrow steep roads with room for only one car and now you know why son drove


I know you enjoyed the outing. It's a beautiful area!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> how is she going to do that? --- sam


With a tape measure Sam- she has the one I knitted for DGD years ago.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have struck a bit of a snag, though Sam- Bronwen is uncertain it will fit her, so all work has halted.


So will you have to undo all your hard work if it does not fit
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> So will you have to undo all your hard work if it does not fit
> Sonja


Hopefully we can do it by adjusting the sleeve. but it has felt a bit that this yarn is doomed!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hopefully we can do it by adjusting the sleeve. but it has felt a bit that this yarn is doomed!


I will cross my fingers for you and the yarn . It's a shame because it is a lovely colour 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I will cross my fingers for you and the yarn . It's a shame because it is a lovely colour
> Sonja


Thank you, Sonja!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

A lovely day today, we went for a walk up the village, had a coffee and some lovely home made lemon meringue pie. A phone call from my son later telling me that the sellers are meeting with their solicitor on Monday afternoon and so we should hear about completion date on about Wednesday, if all goes well. So please keep your fingers crossed for me. Take care all, prayers for those in need and after all that work Julie the shrug Must fit!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Today was another lovely sunny day , and youngest wasn't at college so packed everybody in car and oldest drove us to Whitby which is about 25 minutes from where I live .the moors were very dry and practically white in places . The Heather and bracken was just brown proves what a dry winter we had . Husband couldn't walk so we had to keep getting back in the car and driving everywhere but it was worth it . Think very narrow steep roads with room for only one car and now you know why son drove


Glad you had a good day out. I have heard from so many people how picturesque Whitby is I really must get there one of these days.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

martina said:


> A lovely day today, we went for a walk up the village, had a coffee and some lovely home made lemon meringue pie. A phone call from my son later telling me that the sellers are meeting with their solicitor on Monday afternoon and so we should hear about completion date on about Wednesday, if all goes well. So please keep your fingers crossed for me. Take care all, prayers for those in need and after all that work Julie the shrug Must fit!


Fingers crossed for you Martina. Hope you get a completion date soon.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

martina said:


> A lovely day today, we went for a walk up the village, had a coffee and some lovely home made lemon meringue pie. A phone call from my son later telling me that the sellers are meeting with their solicitor on Monday afternoon and so we should hear about completion date on about Wednesday, if all goes well. So please keep your fingers crossed for me. Take care all, prayers for those in need and after all that work Julie the shrug Must fit!


Fingers crossed for you Martina. Hope you get a completion date soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> A lovely day today, we went for a walk up the village, had a coffee and some lovely home made lemon meringue pie. A phone call from my son later telling me that the sellers are meeting with their solicitor on Monday afternoon and so we should hear about completion date on about Wednesday, if all goes well. So please keep your fingers crossed for me. Take care all, prayers for those in need and after all that work Julie the shrug Must fit!


This will be Monday and Wednesday of next week? Fingers and toes crossed for you! And Prayers!
I won't know the decision about the shrug till tomorrow afternoon. Meantime I need to do some study.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Glad you had a good day out. I have heard from so many people how picturesque Whitby is I really must get there one of these days.


The whole area round there is worth seeing . I particularly like robin hoods bay

Martina I have my fingers crossed for you too 
Sonja


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> This will be Monday and Wednesday of next week? Fingers and toes crossed for you! And Prayers!
> I won't know the decision about the shrug till tomorrow afternoon. Meantime I need to do some study.


Yes, it will Julie. What studying are you doing?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Martina, fingers, toes, and eyes crossed. Good luck.
Leisurely day. Just toured Nathaniel Russell home. My twin was a docent there at one time. Hoping to have lunch at Poogan's Porch but they are closed from 2:30 p.m. til dinner time. Nap time now.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hopefully we can do it by adjusting the sleeve. but it has felt a bit that this yarn is doomed!


I sure hope you can work something out without having to start over. It's a lovely pattern and a beautiful, soft color.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

martina said:


> A lovely day today, we went for a walk up the village, had a coffee and some lovely home made lemon meringue pie. A phone call from my son later telling me that the sellers are meeting with their solicitor on Monday afternoon and so we should hear about completion date on about Wednesday, if all goes well. So please keep your fingers crossed for me. Take care all, prayers for those in need and after all that work Julie the shrug Must fit!


That sounds like a lovely outing. I sure hope everything goes well so you can soon move into your home. You've surely gone through so much with selling your old home and trying to purchase a new place!
Junek


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a link to some more photos of our wartime bake off and craft event.
> 
> http://surreyheath-residents.co.uk/2015/06/09/wartime-bake-off-competition-celebrating-the-womens-institute-centenary-photo-blog


Looks like a lot of fun was had. Your choir group appears to be a group that could do well in the mischievous aspect of life. So glad you could have so much fun and to do it with such wonderful friends.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

angelam said:


> Fingers crossed for you Martina. Hope you get a completion date soon.


My fingers are firmly crossed.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gwen...I hope Brantley heals well. Glad the surgery went well for him.

Sonja...What a lovely outing for you and your family. It is nice to have children who can drive.

Julie...Hoping the shrug will work after all that time and energy put into it. Thanks for the jokes.

Martina...So hoping you get the home settled to that you can finally settle down again.

Railyn...What an awful situation you and your DH have had to deal with. I do hope you can get a home that you are happy with and in an area that works well for both of you.

Kiwifrau...Your treats looked wonderful. Can't wait to hear if the group liked them.

Matthew starts his summer art class tonight. I will need to get him some dinner and then take him to town.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Great pictures Sonja. Glad you and family were able to get out together.


Swedenme said:


> Today was another lovely sunny day , and youngest wasn't at college so packed everybody in car and oldest drove us to Whitby which is about 25 minutes from where I live .the moors were very dry and practically white in places . The Heather and bracken was just brown proves what a dry winter we had . Husband couldn't walk so we had to keep getting back in the car and driving everywhere but it was worth it . Think very narrow steep roads with room for only one car and now you know why son drove


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

He had cataract surgery on his left eye. Will have other eye done in a few weeks. He did great.


thewren said:


> surgery? did I miss something? --- sam


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Hi Caren! Glad you and Amy had a good night out. Great DIY photos. There's a lady on the main forum who upcycles all sorts of things and does a fantastic job. Wish I had that sort of imagination.


Hi Angela! It was just what was needed. My mum has an imagination like that, she would repurpose all kinds of things, still does.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Today was another lovely sunny day , and youngest wasn't at college so packed everybody in car and oldest drove us to Whitby which is about 25 minutes from where I live .the moors were very dry and practically white in places . The Heather and bracken was just brown proves what a dry winter we had . Husband couldn't walk so we had to keep getting back in the car and driving everywhere but it was worth it . Think very narrow steep roads with room for only one car and now you know why son drove


Lovely photos thanks for sharing. reminds me of when we were there last November. Was likely a bit more chill than today though.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Yes, it will Julie. What studying are you doing?


Just for a lesson I have agreed to teach at Church.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm glad too that you had a good time Caren
> I look out for her posts too she does do some good upcycles doesn't she
> I think she is called nitnurse


Thank you Sonja. I will have to look her up and see her work.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I sure hope you can work something out without having to start over. It's a lovely pattern and a beautiful, soft color.
> Junek


Thanks June!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Gwen...I hope Brantley heals well. Glad the surgery went well for him.
> 
> Sonja...What a lovely outing for you and your family. It is nice to have children who can drive.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: I hope so too!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Nearly everything was eaten this morning at our Breakfast Club. All the Marshmallows were gone very quickly. I was asked how I made them. Very simple I told them, just dip the marshmallows in melted dark chocolate, add 1/2 a strawberry or whatever else you have available, leave in the refrigerator overnight or several hours for the chocolate to set.
Will add a photo in a few minutes.

Gweniepooh, good to hear the surgery went well this morning for your DH.

Everyone else Hugs where needed etc., etc.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Tammi


You are most welcome.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Could well have paid extra, I didn't ask!


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a link to some more photos of our wartime bake off and craft event.
> 
> http://surreyheath-residents.co.uk/2015/06/09/wartime-bake-off-competition-celebrating-the-womens-institute-centenary-photo-blog


Thank you for sharing. It looks like everyone had a great time.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Up early, feeling better but I think I will plan an easy day.
> Loved the jokes.
> Gwen, healing energy sent for your DH.


I am glad you are felling better, and hope you have had a nice restful day.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Tami, Martina, Purlone, Bonnie, Sonja, Purple, Darowil, Julie and anyone I've missed unintentionally. We got home about 10:45; surgery went well. We go back tomorrow for doctor to check. DH is a bit disappointed because today they told him he couldn't pick up anything over 20 lbs or bend over for any length of time for a week and he is scheduled to start a job on Monday. He's got to let his buddy he was planning to work with on this project know. Other than that all is good. I told him he can ask if the job could start next Wed or Thurs. since it will have been a week by then and it only i a couple of days delay. We shall see.


Good to hear surgery is over and went well. Put a leash on him so he can't do anything he isn't supposed to. Hope the job can be delayed so he doesn't miss out.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Today was another lovely sunny day , and youngest wasn't at college so packed everybody in car and oldest drove us to Whitby which is about 25 minutes from where I live .the moors were very dry and practically white in places . The Heather and bracken was just brown proves what a dry winter we had . Husband couldn't walk so we had to keep getting back in the car and driving everywhere but it was worth it . Think very narrow steep roads with room for only one car and now you know why son drove


Beautiful photos, and a nice day out as a family.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just thought while the weather was cooperating we might as well try to take our minds of everything else and just enjoy a few hours out of the house and not at a hospital sure made a change
> Sonja


I'm sure it recharged everyone's energies!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hopefully we can do it by adjusting the sleeve. but it has felt a bit that this yarn is doomed!


I hope it's not doomed!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

martina said:


> A lovely day today, we went for a walk up the village, had a coffee and some lovely home made lemon meringue pie. A phone call from my son later telling me that the sellers are meeting with their solicitor on Monday afternoon and so we should hear about completion date on about Wednesday, if all goes well. So please keep your fingers crossed for me. Take care all, prayers for those in need and after all that work Julie the shrug Must fit!


That seems more encouraging that your last post about it. Crossing everything possible, and keeping prayers going.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I hope it's not doomed!


I do, too!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

martina said:


> A lovely day today, we went for a walk up the village, had a coffee and some lovely home made lemon meringue pie. A phone call from my son later telling me that the sellers are meeting with their solicitor on Monday afternoon and so we should hear about completion date on about Wednesday, if all goes well. So please keep your fingers crossed for me. Take care all, prayers for those in need and after all that work Julie the shrug Must fit!


Glad you had lovely day out. Very good news about your place, my goodness you have been waiting a long time to get things finalized.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Nearly everything was eaten this morning at our Breakfast Club. All the Marshmallows were gone very quickly. I was asked how I made them. Very simple I told them, just dip the marshmallows in melted dark chocolate, add 1/2 a strawberry or whatever else you have available, leave in the refrigerator overnight or several hours for the chocolate to set.
> Will add a photo in a few minutes.
> 
> Gweniepooh, good to hear the surgery went well this morning for your DH.
> ...


Glad your marshmallows went down well. I have got some wild strawberries ripening in the garden, they are very small and sweet so could put them on mini marshmallows.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Glad your marshmallows went down well. I have got some wild strawberries ripening in the garden, they are very small and sweet so could put them on mini marshmallows.


Great idea!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> I'm sure it recharged everyone's energies!


Everyone is fast asleep apart from me and as it is now 11.30 pm I think I will join them goodnight 🌛🌟
Sonja


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

This is what I have been doing today.
Of course I no longer have a beautiful garden so have to make do with hanging baskets etc. 
Have planted a beautiful RED rose along the garage wall, guess I won't have flowers till next year, thats OK though.

Oh! I have added 1 tomato plant near the little bench near the garage doors, plus 1 curly parsley and 1 red Basil Herb. Hopefully I will get to eat them and not the rabbits, lol!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> This is what I have been doing today.
> Of course I no longer have a beautiful garden so have to make do with hanging baskets etc.
> Have planted a beautiful RED rose along the garage wall, guess I won't have flowers till next year, thats OK though.


Your flowers are lovely. Im off to bed too. Night night x


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Your flowers are lovely. Im off to bed too. Night night x


Night all, need to eat supper and enjoy a glass of wine........ :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> This is what I have been doing today.
> Of course I no longer have a beautiful garden so have to make do with hanging baskets etc.
> Have planted a beautiful RED rose along the garage wall, guess I won't have flowers till next year, thats OK though.
> 
> Oh! I have added 1 tomato plant near the little bench near the garage doors, plus 1 curly parsley and 1 red Basil Herb. Hopefully I will get to eat them and not the rabbits, lol!


Your flowers are lovely....they do add a lot to the scenery, don't they? I miss having even the small garden I had at my townhouse. But wouldn't be able to tend it now anyway. But I sure do miss those fresh veggies especially tomatoes and cucumbers.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Your flowers are lovely. Im off to bed too. Night night x


Have a good night. Look forward to seeing you tomorrow.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Send bubble wrap.....it started to rain (again) and I went out to move one of my hanging baskets so it would get wet and managed to fall down the steps. Will be bruised for sure; hurt like the dickens but will just be bruised.
Just call me Grace...LOL


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Your baskets are beautiful. 


kiwifrau said:


> This is what I have been doing today.
> Of course I no longer have a beautiful garden so have to make do with hanging baskets etc.
> Have planted a beautiful RED rose along the garage wall, guess I won't have flowers till next year, thats OK though.
> 
> Oh! I have added 1 tomato plant near the little bench near the garage doors, plus 1 curly parsley and 1 red Basil Herb. Hopefully I will get to eat them and not the rabbits, lol!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh, sugested to DH that maybe they could pstpone starting the job a couple of days but they can't because it is a restaurant and they have already schedule to be closed those days and some other crew will also be working their. He is going to talk to Dr. tomorrow when we go in seeing how it would almost be a week (5 day instead of 7). Can't tell what to do so just hope all goes well.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

jknappva said:


> Your flowers are lovely....they do add a lot to the scenery, don't they? I miss having even the small garden I had at my townhouse. But wouldn't be able to tend it now anyway. But I sure do miss those fresh veggies especially tomatoes and cucumbers.
> Junek


Yes I love flowers and do miss my garden also, but as we age guess one should be thankful with what we have. At least I am!

I hardly buy fresh cut flowers anymore as I really have no place to put them, so........ I splurge on the baskets for the spring/summer.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh, sugested to DH that maybe they could pstpone starting the job a couple of days but they can't because it is a restaurant and they have already schedule to be closed those days and some other crew will also be working their. He is going to talk to Dr. tomorrow when we go in seeing how it would almost be a week (5 day instead of 7). Can't tell what to do so just hope all goes well.


One of my neighbors had his right eye operated on 2 weeks ago, wasn't just the cataract, something else behind the eyeball. Yes, he did tell me but can't remember exactly. He had to lay in bed for 3 days, was told not to move or lower his eye downwards. He needed stitches as well! Anyway, like most men he was out doing little tiny things within 3 - 4 days. So, am hoping your DH is able to do the same. NOT that I recommend it, I would do as I was told by the doctor....... :roll: :thumbup:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

kiwifrau said:


> Nearly everything was eaten this morning at our Breakfast Club. All the Marshmallows were gone very quickly. I was asked how I made them. Very simple I told them, just dip the marshmallows in melted dark chocolate, add 1/2 a strawberry or whatever else you have available, leave in the refrigerator overnight or several hours for the chocolate to set.
> Will add a photo in a few minutes.
> 
> Gweniepooh, good to hear the surgery went well this morning for your DH.
> ...


Looks wonderful and I am so glad that you have such wonderful friends to get together with.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Glad your marshmallows went down well. I have got some wild strawberries ripening in the garden, they are very small and sweet so could put them on mini marshmallows.


Good idea!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Everyone is fast asleep apart from me and as it is now 11.30 pm I think I will join them goodnight 🌛🌟
> Sonja


Rest well!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> This is what I have been doing today.
> Of course I no longer have a beautiful garden so have to make do with hanging baskets etc.
> Have planted a beautiful RED rose along the garage wall, guess I won't have flowers till next year, thats OK though.
> 
> Oh! I have added 1 tomato plant near the little bench near the garage doors, plus 1 curly parsley and 1 red Basil Herb. Hopefully I will get to eat them and not the rabbits, lol!


Beautiful and welcoming! Hope you get the herbs before the rabbits.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Your flowers are lovely. Im off to bed too. Night night x


Good night!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks purplefi. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Lace making


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Send bubble wrap.....it started to rain (again) and I went out to move one of my hanging baskets so it would get wet and managed to fall down the steps. Will be bruised for sure; hurt like the dickens but will just be bruised.
> Just call me Grace...LOL


Oh Gwen! Wrapping you in healing prayers. You did not need that on top of everything else. Next time just water it yourself instead of moving it so God can water it! If you can get to Vitamin World or GNC, you might want to get a tube of Arnica ointment. It works great for bruises. Even for some muscle ache and doesn't stink.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

pacer said:


> Looks wonderful and I am so glad that you have such wonderful friends to get together with.


You are so right regarding friends. Sometimes I feel I have more friends now than I did as a child. Ha! Another reason I love KTP and living where I am now.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh, sugested to DH that maybe they could pstpone starting the job a couple of days but they can't because it is a restaurant and they have already schedule to be closed those days and some other crew will also be working their. He is going to talk to Dr. tomorrow when we go in seeing how it would almost be a week (5 day instead of 7). Can't tell what to do so just hope all goes well.


I understand why he wants to push it, but I hope it won't be too soon. It might depend on how much more weight he wants clearance to lift, as to what the Dr. will allow.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> Beautiful and welcoming! Hope you get the herbs before the rabbits.


Ha me too!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> You are so right regarding friends. Sometimes I feel I have more friends now than I did as a child. Ha! Another reason I love KTP and living where I am now.


I don't sometimes fell that way, I KNOW I have more friends now than I did as a child, thanks to KTP!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have my toes crossed too. --- sam



martina said:


> A lovely day today, we went for a walk up the village, had a coffee and some lovely home made lemon meringue pie. A phone call from my son later telling me that the sellers are meeting with their solicitor on Monday afternoon and so we should hear about completion date on about Wednesday, if all goes well. So please keep your fingers crossed for me. Take care all, prayers for those in need and after all that work Julie the shrug Must fit!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely flowers kiwifrau - always nice to have some color outside. --- sam



kiwifrau said:


> This is what I have been doing today.
> Of course I no longer have a beautiful garden so have to make do with hanging baskets etc.
> Have planted a beautiful RED rose along the garage wall, guess I won't have flowers till next year, thats OK though.
> 
> Oh! I have added 1 tomato plant near the little bench near the garage doors, plus 1 curly parsley and 1 red Basil Herb. Hopefully I will get to eat them and not the rabbits, lol!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you tons of healing energy gwen so you aren't so achy in the morning. get out the arnica gell. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Send bubble wrap.....it started to rain (again) and I went out to move one of my hanging baskets so it would get wet and managed to fall down the steps. Will be bruised for sure; hurt like the dickens but will just be bruised.
> Just call me Grace...LOL


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> This is what I have been doing today.
> Of course I no longer have a beautiful garden so have to make do with hanging baskets etc.
> Have planted a beautiful RED rose along the garage wall, guess I won't have flowers till next year, thats OK though.
> 
> Oh! I have added 1 tomato plant near the little bench near the garage doors, plus 1 curly parsley and 1 red Basil Herb. Hopefully I will get to eat them and not the rabbits, lol!


Looks like you have a really nice place. Hope your beautiful plants do well


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Send bubble wrap.....it started to rain (again) and I went out to move one of my hanging baskets so it would get wet and managed to fall down the steps. Will be bruised for sure; hurt like the dickens but will just be bruised.
> Just call me Grace...LOL


Take care, Gwen, don't want to undo your surgery.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Martina, hope all goes well with the losing on the new home.

Gwen, I hope Brantleys job works out maybe he can do the light work for a couple of days & let his partner do the heavier stuff.

We are under a severe storm watch tonight, the radar shows lots coming our way, I hope we get a good rain out of this as things are so dry. DH finished seeding his hay today so a rain would be wonderful. The canola that froze us coming back so a good soaking would sure help.
I just came in from the garden, dribbled some liquid nitrogen fertilizer along my rows of corn to give it a boost.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Good evening, it is a wonderful night, the perfect temperature out for me, windows are open and nice breeze.
Being lazy tonight, Tuesday night, the girl that used to live with us, spent the night, worked We'd, ran and got groceries and cooked a big dinner for DH and our oldest son who drove in and spent the night. 
Hoping my flowers at the lake have not all dried up. They were looking so good last weekend and we have had some warm days. But over planted in some areas so if one or two don't make it the others should fill in.
Youngest son and his wife are coming for the weekend. So will be busy but fun.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> This is what I have been doing today.
> Of course I no longer have a beautiful garden so have to make do with hanging baskets etc.
> 
> Your baskets are beautiful!!!
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> he has a twin gwen - if it isn't tied down or otherwise it goes in the trash. the first thing gary does when he gets home is to empty the trash. it about kills him that I don't empty mine until it is really full - I figure why waste a plastic bag on two or three objects. sorry about your sandals. --- sam


I'm with you Sam- we put it out rubbish day unless it fills up before then. When it is just the two of us it normally lasts a week (the food scraps go separately as does the recycling) but while we are 4 it goes nowhere near as long.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Joy whitby named in Viking times means white village or settlement
> Also it's were Dracula came ashore in the book , and captain cook set sail from there and that's enough history . We had a lovely day
> Sonja


Whitby is a lovely town. Did you go there Caren when you were in the area? Very relevant to Australians because of all the Captain Cook links.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The whole area round there is worth seeing . I particularly like robin hoods bay
> 
> Martina I have my fingers crossed for you too
> Sonja


As people may have gathered by now Robin Hoods Bay is one of my favourite spots. WHen I get the time I want to do a Robin Hood Gansey that Julie me the details for. But I will keep taking up other things to knit!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Whitby is a lovley ten. Did you go there Caren when you were in the area? Very relevant to Australians because of all the Captain Cook links.


He circumnavigated and mapped us too!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Good to hear surgery is over and went well. Put a leash on him so he can't do anything he isn't supposed to. Hope the job can be delayed so he doesn't miss out.


Yes it's very important that he does as heis told. Could undo all the work done if he puts too much pressure on the eye by lifting etc. So sit on him if you need to. But I see you might be a bit uncomfortable yourself to sit on him. Do hope it is nothing more than a few bruises.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> One of my neighbors had his right eye operated on 2 weeks ago, wasn't just the cataract, something else behind the eyeball. Yes, he did tell me but can't remember exactly. He had to lay in bed for 3 days, was told not to move or lower his eye downwards. He needed stitches as well! Anyway, like most men he was out doing little tiny things within 3 - 4 days. So, am hoping your DH is able to do the same. NOT that I recommend it, I would do as I was told by the doctor....... :roll: :thumbup:


5 days flat on the back with no moving was the post-op care for cataracts in the late 70s- chnaged just a little since then :-D :-D :-D


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I don't sometimes fell that way, I KNOW I have more friends now than I did as a child, thanks to KTP!


Me too- well knitting generally as I have made some frinds through my other groups as well. While not an issue for me yet for those who can't get out KP is great way to 'socialise'


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> He circumnavigated and mapped us too!


And a far number of the Pacific Islands as well- before being cooked in Hawaii. However it seems he wasn't eaten as I had thought was the case. They just cooked him so they could get nice clean bones from him.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> He had cataract surgery on his left eye. Will have other eye done in a few weeks. He did great.


That is great news!!
Edit Further down I read you had a fall. I hope you are not too stiff and sore today..


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you for the photos, Kiwifrau. The food looks yummy and all the flowers are beautiful.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Send bubble wrap.....it started to rain (again) and I went out to move one of my hanging baskets so it would get wet and managed to fall down the steps. Will be bruised for sure; hurt like the dickens but will just be bruised.
> Just call me Grace...LOL


Ouch, Gwen, please please please stop trying to do too much, you have just had surgery. Ask me how l know, tidied my craft room yesterday and my knee is protesting LOUDLY! If you do not behave l will come and sit on you, then at least l would be sitting and you couldn't get up to mischief! Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a warm and cloudy Surrey. It's going to be hot for us here today, although heavy rain is forecast later.

Today is Grandparents Day at LMs school. We are invited to a show first, LM is singing a solo, then a visit to her classroom to see her work and finishing with afternoon tea and cakes in the dining room. Then this evening the whole family ard going out for a meal, thats both srts of GPs, DD, SIL, GS2 and LM. We will be celebrating Fathers Day a week early as SIL will be in France next week on a school trip, and our wedding anniversary on Monday. Just can't believe its 47 years. Where did the time go?

sending healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all x


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Josephine, that sounds like a wonderful day. Enjoy!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kiwifrau said:


> This is what I have been doing today.
> Of course I no longer have a beautiful garden so have to make do with hanging baskets etc.
> Have planted a beautiful RED rose along the garage wall, guess I won't have flowers till next year, thats OK though.
> 
> Oh! I have added 1 tomato plant near the little bench near the garage doors, plus 1 curly parsley and 1 red Basil Herb. Hopefully I will get to eat them and not the rabbits, lol!


Your hanging baskets and flowers are lovely. I do hope them greedy rabbits stay away 
Sonja


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Josephine, that sounds like a wonderful day. Enjoy!


Good morning Norma, we are really looking forward to it. GS2 is taking part in a tennis tornament today, so we'll hear all about that.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning Sonja, how are you all today?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Send bubble wrap.....it started to rain (again) and I went out to move one of my hanging baskets so it would get wet and managed to fall down the steps. Will be bruised for sure; hurt like the dickens but will just be bruised.
> Just call me Grace...LOL


Oh no I hope you are alright Gwen . I hope you got a good nights sleep and everything is ok today . Do take care 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Martina, hope all goes well with the losing on the new home.
> 
> Gwen, I hope Brantleys job works out maybe he can do the light work for a couple of days & let his partner do the heavier stuff.
> 
> ...


Hope you get the rain you need Bonnie A nice steady downpour over night followed by a nice day and then maybe some more rain at night 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> As people may have gathered by now Robin Hoods Bay is one of my favourite spots. WHen I get the time I want to do a Robin Hood Gansey that Julie me the details for. But I will keep taking up other things to knit!


It is a lovely place . So picturesque and peaceful


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning Sonja, how are you all today?


Good morning just caught up . Doing ok here just read about your grandparents day sounds like fun . How old is LM ? 
Congratulations on your wedding anniversary 💐🎉
And I know you will have a lovely time with all your family . 
Weather looks beautiful here too so any rain you get can you keep hold of it till about 10 ish tonight and then send it this way . Overnight rain is the best kind in the summer 
Sonja


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Good morning just caught up . Doing ok here just read about your grandparents day sounds like fun . How old is LM ?
> Congratulations on your wedding anniversary 💐🎉
> And I know you will have a lovely time with all your family .
> Weather looks beautiful here too so any rain you get can you keep hold of it till about 10 ish tonight and then send it this way . Overnight rain is the best kind in the summer
> Sonja


LM is 7. It has just started raining not supposed to until this afternoon. Hope it doesn't stop GS2s tennis.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> LM is 7. It has just started raining not supposed to until this afternoon. Hope it doesn't stop GS2s tennis.


Must be lovely to see her sing solo remember your tissues 
Here's hoping the tennis goes ahead and you get to hear all about it 
I hope your knee is feeling a bit better 
I know when I damaged mine it got to feeling like normal then I would just do something and the ache would be right back

Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a warm and cloudy Surrey. It's going to be hot for us here today, although heavy rain is forecast later.
> 
> Today is Grandparents Day at LMs school. We are invited to a show first, LM is singing a solo, then a visit to her classroom to see her work and finishing with afternoon tea and cakes in the dining room. Then this evening the whole family ard going out for a meal, thats both srts of GPs, DD, SIL, GS2 and LM. We will be celebrating Fathers Day a week early as SIL will be in France next week on a school trip, and our wedding anniversary on Monday. Just can't believe its 47 years. Where did the time go?
> 
> sending healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all x


Sounds a good but busy day- make sure you sit down for a while whenever you get the chance (even if you don't have Gwen to sit on).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> LM is 7. It has just started raining not supposed to until this afternoon. Hope it doesn't stop GS2s tennis.


I was going to say about 6 but they do grow up oddly enough.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Well before you go, here's a big hug from me xxx


Oh Purple, thank you!!!! Hugs back. xxx

Love your avatar. So stylish!!!
Just realized you would love my nails. Made it in to get my hair colored and they had a special on manicures so I got my nails polished. They are a very light purple. Light because of all the very fine sparkles in the polish. Quite fun really. Wait till mom sees them. Maybe that will finally make her smile. :wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That would be great, just let me know when you are coming!


On my bucket list too as you already know and believe me, I will call and let you know and if DH and I make it over there we will take you out to a lovely restaurant and you can take us to the alpaca farm if we rent a car. Oh it is fun dreaming, but dreams to have a way of coming true if one is lucky.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh Purple, thank you!!!! Hugs back. xxx
> 
> Love your avatar. So stylish!!!
> Just realized you would love my nails. Made it in to get my hair colored and they had a special on manicures so I got my nails polished. They are a very light purple. Light because of all the very fine sparkles in the polish. Quite fun really. Wait till mom sees them. Maybe that will finally make her smile. :wink:


When do you travel? Hoping all goes smoothly for you! Hugs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> On my bucket list too as you already know and believe me, I will call and let you know and if DH and I make it over there we will take you out to a lovely restaurant and you can take us to the alpaca farm if we rent a car. Oh it is fun dreaming, but dreams to have a way of coming true if one is lucky.


There's three local Alpaca Farms to choose from- but I like the view of the one up in the Hunua Hills! Dream on, lass!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> LM is 7. It has just started raining not supposed to until this afternoon. Hope it doesn't stop GS2s tennis.


LM is the same age as our little Katiclaire. What a lovely age. Hope the tennis game is ok.

See that you had or are having an anniversary. How wonderful. Have a special and wonderful celebration.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> There's three local Alpaca Farms to choose from- but I like the view of the one up in the Hunua Hills! Dream on, lass!


 :wink: I will!!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> I was going to say about 6 but they do grow up oddly enough.


She was 7 in May, acting more like a teenager already x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh Purple, thank you!!!! Hugs back. xxx
> 
> Love your avatar. So stylish!!!
> Just realized you would love my nails. Made it in to get my hair colored and they had a special on manicures so I got my nails polished. They are a very light purple. Light because of all the very fine sparkles in the polish. Quite fun really. Wait till mom sees them. Maybe that will finally make her smile. :wink:


If that doesn't make her smile, paint each one a different colour :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Must be lovely to see her sing solo remember your tissues
> Here's hoping the tennis goes ahead and you get to hear all about it
> I hope your knee is feeling a bit better
> I know when I damaged mine it got to feeling like normal then I would just do something and the ache would be right back
> ...


Tissues and camera in my bag. X


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> When do you travel? Hoping all goes smoothly for you! Hugs.


Leaving tomorrow. Has been nice to see DH. I took him out for an early Father's Day celebration last night. Wanted to leave tonight after the boys play is done but too hard to drive at night with the glare, so will try and get a good night's sleep and head out tomorrow. Got the news that mom is just lying there and not talking. I told sis that I know mom has been severely depressed for years and has managed to keep herself from going under but she can't do it on her own now and I believe needs medication. She talked with them and they gave her meds for anxiety but I think she needs an anti-depressant. She'll refuse it and I don't think they can force her so guess we will see how the anxiety meds do. Don't know how I will ever get through to mom as sis is the only one mom relates to but I will hold her hand occasionally and talk to her about times long ago when we were in Toronto, just the two of us, and see if she will respond. I've gone through over 20 migraine pills this month, but truly not surprising. I knew this would have its impact on me. Just after I told Sam my pain level was 0, I had an attack of RA again that was so painful that night. Lasted a short time but now certain parts aren't working as good as they were. :shock: I'm not surprised as not eating normally and the emotional impact of things takes a toll for sure, as all of you know. This is life and we do the best we can. I'll be fine though and hoping the weather will be too. Wow, I sure went on and on. I wish all of you who are going through things good health. Hugs to all. Thank you Julie.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> If that doesn't make her smile, paint each one a different colour :thumbup:


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: 
Yes, maybe I should do silly things like that.
Wonder if I could get a clowns nose somewhere.
Wouldn't it be fun to go into the nursing home in a clown's outfit and hand out balloons. Of course, I'd probably scare half of them.
DH gave a concert at this very nursing home once and the one lady left immediately as she apparently didn't like music and she was his aunt's friend and his aunt, near the piano said it was painful as it hurt her ears with her hearing aids. LOL It was a great concert though and many did enjoy the old time tunes. His aunt made sure to tell him, don't play jazz. :XD: :XD: :XD: (He didn't)


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> I was going to say about 6 but they do grow up oddly enough.


Boy do they!!!!

I know you will treasure each moment with your future grandchildren as you can see on here with the wee ones, how quickly they grow.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Well, have to get off and see what I can get done today. Been awake since 2:30am and trying to get back to sleep. Finally got up at 4am and thought I'd get some work done since I'll probably need a nap today. Need to find some knitting to take with me this time as I'm thinking if I can pull my spirits up and knit it will help mom to see me doing something. Even watching knitting will be good for her. Thinking either socks or slippers to be felted.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

47 yrs. Purple. That is wonderful. Many, many more. 
I know I said something already but I didn't know how many years.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, so sorry you took a tumble. Hope you slept well and wake up not too sore. Sounds like something I would do.
June, my niece, is taking us to lunch on Kiawah today. Then she will show us several homes they are designing. The weather has been great. High 80's and humid but nice sea breezes. Betty had her first sweet tea last night. I warned her not to sip too deeply and quickly. Southerners tend to have a little tea over there sugar rather than sugars in there tea. A deep draught feels like a combo of instant sugar high and diabetic coma.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's terrible, don't they have her records or did they just choose not to look at them? I hope the increased dose will have her more comfortable soon.
> Hope you can catch physio soon.


They didnt just have her records, I brought the medications in with us!! Someone in their wisdom decided at some point to reduce the pain patch.... why?.... who knows.

SO the latest is that mum has been moved to transitional care! Yesterday.. Thurs. After telling us that it would be at least another week the nurse got a call at 2.20pm, bed ready, ambulance transport booked for 2pm.!! :shock: I was glad I was still there with her so I arrived at the new place about the same time. It seems quite nice, so far the staff have been nice. Physio came to chat within half hour of arriving, gave me some excersises to try to get mum to do and is coming back to her on Monday.  AND GUESS WHAT?? So far NO nasty pain now she is back on her normal pain relief!! Fancy that. :roll:  She is still really sleepy and pretty weak but already able to pull herself into a better position when in chair where as up till now hasnt had strength or energy. Anyway one day at a time.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, so sorry you took a tumble. Hope you slept well and wake up not too sore. Sounds like something I would do.
> June, my niece, is taking us to lunch on Kiawah today. Then she will show us several homes they are designing. The weather has been great. High 80's and humid but nice sea breezes. Betty had her first sweet tea last night. I warned her not to sip too deeply and quickly. Southerners tend to have a little tea over there sugar rather than sugars in there tea. A deep draught feels like a combo of instant sugar high and diabetic coma.


What a nice photo for yo to take backwith you.
You sound like you are having a lovely time- and staying well (or shouldn't I mention that?)


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Leaving tomorrow. Has been nice to see DH. I took him out for an early Father's Day celebration last night. Wanted to leave tonight after the boys play is done but too hard to drive at night with the glare, so will try and get a good night's sleep and head out tomorrow. Got the news that mom is just lying there and not talking. I told sis that I know mom has been severely depressed for years and has managed to keep herself from going under but she can't do it on her own now and I believe needs medication. She talked with them and they gave her meds for anxiety but I think she needs an anti-depressant. She'll refuse it and I don't think they can force her so guess we will see how the anxiety meds do. Don't know how I will ever get through to mom as sis is the only one mom relates to but I will hold her hand occasionally and talk to her about times long ago when we were in Toronto, just the two of us, and see if she will respond. I've gone through over 20 migraine pills this month, but truly not surprising. I knew this would have its impact on me. Just after I told Sam my pain level was 0, I had an attack of RA again that was so painful that night. Lasted a short time but now certain parts aren't working as good as they were. :shock: I'm not surprised as not eating normally and the emotional impact of things takes a toll for sure, as all of you know. This is life and we do the best we can. I'll be fine though and hoping the weather will be too. Wow, I sure went on and on. I wish all of you who are going through things good health. Hugs to all. Thank you Julie.


Hi there, just saw that you are online. Travel safe and please try not to stress yourself too much. I hope you find your mum in better spirits and are able to get medication for her depression. Poor thing. Take care and I hope your migraines settle down. HUGS


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Leaving tomorrow. Has been nice to see DH. I took him out for an early Father's Day celebration last night. Wanted to leave tonight after the boys play is done but too hard to drive at night with the glare, so will try and get a good night's sleep and head out tomorrow. Got the news that mom is just lying there and not talking. I told sis that I know mom has been severely depressed for years and has managed to keep herself from going under but she can't do it on her own now and I believe needs medication. She talked with them and they gave her meds for anxiety but I think she needs an anti-depressant. She'll refuse it and I don't think they can force her so guess we will see how the anxiety meds do. Don't know how I will ever get through to mom as sis is the only one mom relates to but I will hold her hand occasionally and talk to her about times long ago when we were in Toronto, just the two of us, and see if she will respond. I've gone through over 20 migraine pills this month, but truly not surprising. I knew this would have its impact on me. Just after I told Sam my pain level was 0, I had an attack of RA again that was so painful that night. Lasted a short time but now certain parts aren't working as good as they were. :shock: I'm not surprised as not eating normally and the emotional impact of things takes a toll for sure, as all of you know. This is life and we do the best we can. I'll be fine though and hoping the weather will be too. Wow, I sure went on and on. I wish all of you who are going through things good health. Hugs to all. Thank you Julie.


So sorry about your situation. I am wondering if perhaps a change in your migraine medication might be helpful as I see no way to undo your stress. Take care of you in so far as possible. Prayers.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:
> Yes, maybe I should do silly things like that.
> Wonder if I could get a clowns nose somewhere.
> Wouldn't it be fun to go into the nursing home in a clown's outfit and hand out balloons. Of course, I'd probably scare half of them.
> DH gave a concert at this very nursing home once and the one lady left immediately as she apparently didn't like music and she was his aunt's friend and his aunt, near the piano said it was painful as it hurt her ears with her hearing aids. LOL It was a great concert though and many did enjoy the old time tunes. His aunt made sure to tell him, don't play jazz. :XD: :XD: :XD: (He didn't)


What about singing some old time songs to her. We had some old people listrning to us on Saturday and they really loved the old songs


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, so sorry you took a tumble. Hope you slept well and wake up not too sore. Sounds like something I would do.
> June, my niece, is taking us to lunch on Kiawah today. Then she will show us several homes they are designing. The weather has been great. High 80's and humid but nice sea breezes. Betty had her first sweet tea last night. I warned her not to sip too deeply and quickly. Southerners tend to have a little tea over there sugar rather than sugars in there tea. A deep draught feels like a combo of instant sugar high and diabetic coma.


I too hope Gwen will be alright. Tumbles are never good! Hugs Gwen.

Sassafrass, what a beautiful lady you are with that lovely smile. I know the time with your sister is precious. Sounds like a great visit. Oh my, that tea sounds like dessert.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> What about singing some old time songs to her. We had some old people listrning to us on Saturday and they really loved the old songs


I lost my singing voice with the muscle problems I have had but it has been coming back. Haven't sung now for so many years. Great suggestion though. Will try and find some nice songs and maybe I can make her laugh when the voice doesn't come out. Used to be a soloist so it is hard to believe I lost it, but life happens. I just go with it though. Life sure is quite an adventure.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> So sorry about your situation. I am wondering if perhaps a change in your migraine medication might be helpful as I see no way to undo your stress. Take care of you in so far as possible. Prayers.


Thanks for the suggestion. I know they changed me to the generic and perhaps something is less effective??


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi there, just saw that you are online. Travel safe and please try not to stress yourself too much. I hope you find your mum in better spirits and are able to get medication for her depression. Poor thing. Take care and I hope your migraines settle down. HUGS


Thanks Hon. Thinking of you and your mom too. Here you are dealing with so much with your mom and thinking of me. There sure is a bond between us even if we are separated by thousands of miles.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> 20 Pages behind! I had no success finding a doctor to talk to yesterday however I actually got to speak to one of the ortho docs today. I requested that the Celebrex be given back on board and asked if maybe she could have a higher dose of pain patch (which has been used at home at previous times). He had a look at her chart and says... so she is currently having the 12mg patch? NOOOO! She has been having a 25mg for THREE years I say. Oh, well I will chart it for 25mg and see if that makes a difference. Too many different doctors changing things all the time. Good grief! So mum has been having LESS pain relief than she has AT HOME. :roll: Any wonder she is in too much pain.
> 
> I am still on a mission chasing physio....... to be continued....


What a job making sure our loved ones are properly cared for. What a shame she had to go through that pain when there was no need!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> They didnt just have her records, I brought the medications in with us!! Someone in their wisdom decided at some point to reduce the pain patch.... why?.... who knows.
> 
> SO the latest is that mum has been moved to transitional care! Yesterday.. Thurs. After telling us that it would be at least another week the nurse got a call at 2.20pm, bed ready, ambulance transport booked for 2pm.!! :shock: I was glad I was still there with her so I arrived at the new place about the same time. It seems quite nice, so far the staff have been nice. Physio came to chat within half hour of arriving, gave me some excersises to try to get mum to do and is coming back to her on Monday.  AND GUESS WHAT?? So far NO nasty pain now she is back on her normal pain relief!! Fancy that. :roll:  She is still really sleepy and pretty weak but already able to pull herself into a better position when in chair where as up till now hasnt had strength or energy. Anyway one day at a time.


Glad you were able to be at the new place when your mom got there and that she is having no nasty pain. Hope her strength increases now that she is in less pain. That takes a toll on ones energy and healing. Yes, one day at a time and one foot in front of the other. Hugs dear friend.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sure is hard to get off here. LOL Think I usually say good-bye about 3 times when on the phone and it's getting that way, or more on here. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Here is a photo DD just sent me from today.... Gosh I miss this kid.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:
> Yes, maybe I should do silly things like that.
> Wonder if I could get a clowns nose somewhere.
> Wouldn't it be fun to go into the nursing home in a clown's outfit and hand out balloons. Of course, I'd probably scare half of them.
> DH gave a concert at this very nursing home once and the one lady left immediately as she apparently didn't like music and she was his aunt's friend and his aunt, near the piano said it was painful as it hurt her ears with her hearing aids. LOL It was a great concert though and many did enjoy the old time tunes. His aunt made sure to tell him, don't play jazz. :XD: :XD: :XD: (He didn't)


Travel safely Daralene and hopefully when you see your mom again some of the stress will hopefully let go of you 
As for singing just do it doesn't really matter how it sounds if it cheers you and your mom up . I sing all the time round the house and I use the word sing very loosely or I whistle whatever song /tune comes into my head . Have a lot of sixties songs in my head from when I used to watch my big sisters get ready and the record player was playing in the corner . Still remember them 
Take care of yourself 
Sonja


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> We didn't have to wait long before we were seen this morning so that was good and we got a shock and some better news . The shock was that my husbands heart was only working at 7% when he was in hospital and the better news is it's now working at 30%but that is as good as it gets . After looking at his most recent scan they don't think any more procedures will help
> So other than fitting a ICD that will help if his heart stops and keeping him on the medication he is on there is nothing else they can do . So no more to to and fro to that hospital department apart from 6 monthly checks
> Sonja


Oh dear, I gather they are going to fit a ICD though?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, so sorry you took a tumble. Hope you slept well and wake up not too sore. Sounds like something I would do.
> June, my niece, is taking us to lunch on Kiawah today. Then she will show us several homes they are designing. The weather has been great. High 80's and humid but nice sea breezes. Betty had her first sweet tea last night. I warned her not to sip too deeply and quickly. Southerners tend to have a little tea over there sugar rather than sugars in there tea. A deep draught feels like a combo of instant sugar high and diabetic coma.


Lovely picture Joy sounds like you are having a great time so glad you got to go and the weather is behaving itself for you 
Just got to say I would have to pass on the tea especially with sugar in it 
Sonja


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Here is a photo DD just sent me from today.... Gosh I miss this kid.


Isn't she precious. I'll bet you miss that sweetie pie. Hope you get to see her soon. A hug and a kiss from her and it will be magic.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Cashmeregma, this must be so painful for you. I am so sorry.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Travel safely Daralene and hopefully when you see your mom again some of the stress will hopefully let go of you
> As for singing just do it doesn't really matter how it sounds if it cheers you and your mom up . I sing all the time round the house and I use the word sing very loosely or I whistle whatever song /tune comes into my head . Have a lot of sixties songs in my head from when I used to watch my big sisters get ready and the record player was playing in the corner . Still remember them
> Take care of yourself
> Sonja


Thank you. Ok, I'll use my shower voice. :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Travel safely Daralene and hopefully when you see your mom again some of the stress will hopefully let go of you
> As for singing just do it doesn't really matter how it sounds if it cheers you and your mom up . I sing all the time round the house and I use the word sing very loosely or I whistle whatever song /tune comes into my head . Have a lot of sixties songs in my head from when I used to watch my big sisters get ready and the record player was playing in the corner . Still remember them
> Take care of yourself
> Sonja


How nice to think of me when you are going through so much. Prayers and hugs for you and keep singing special lady.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am rapidly approaching my 70 cm's on the shrug. It is a good feeling.
> We need a great big group hug for all those with which ever problem.
> 
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{All of Us}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


Count me in for sure....


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh dear, I gather they are going to fit a ICD though?


Hello Cathy yes they are going to fit an ICD and hopefully it will do its job

Read about your mum being moved and the mix up with pain relief . Don't you just want to scream sometimes even if it's just in your head . Actually if I ever see the 2 doctors who misdiagnosed my son for 3 years I think I will do more than scream . I think I will be headlines in the local paper 
I'm glad your mum seems to be doing better now . Hopefully with the help from physio she will get back to her old self again

Ps your granddaughter mis lovely what a gorgeous cheeky grin 
Sonja


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Joy, that was a lovely photo to see. Thank you..


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> With that distinctive crunch if you walk!


Re snails.... UGH :shock: it is horrid isnt it?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sugarsugar said:


> Here is a photo DD just sent me from today.... Gosh I miss this kid.


So beautiful. I am glad you managed to get your mother's. Pain relief sort out. I hope she settles in the new place.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I've done it barefoot , My toes are curling now just thinking about it


 :shock:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Norma, Sonja, Daralene, thank you. Wish I could have gotten Carol to smile.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Here is a photo DD just sent me from today.... Gosh I miss this kid.


This is so funny. When I saw this post I thought that you meant I had sent it to you since we have been communicating by PM. :XD: :XD: :XD: Of course it is your darling daughter and not my initials. Your sweet little one is making me smile and I'm making me laugh. :lol: :lol:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> She was 7 in May, acting more like a teenager already x


Well she is a little madam so what so you expect? MAybe you had better change your name for LM2. Maybe try baby maybe she will stay a baby. Not that my baby stayed a baby. I still call her that so now I greet her with how are the babies? Almost 30 years difference in age but still both babies.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> They didnt just have her records, I brought the medications in with us!! Someone in their wisdom decided at some point to reduce the pain patch.... why?.... who knows.
> 
> SO the latest is that mum has been moved to transitional care! Yesterday.. Thurs. After telling us that it would be at least another week the nurse got a call at 2.20pm, bed ready, ambulance transport booked for 2pm.!! :shock: I was glad I was still there with her so I arrived at the new place about the same time. It seems quite nice, so far the staff have been nice. Physio came to chat within half hour of arriving, gave me some excersises to try to get mum to do and is coming back to her on Monday.  AND GUESS WHAT?? So far NO nasty pain now she is back on her normal pain relief!! Fancy that. :roll:  She is still really sleepy and pretty weak but already able to pull herself into a better position when in chair where as up till now hasnt had strength or energy. Anyway one day at a time.


MIssed this first time round- saw Daralene's response to it so went looking.
Glad she is transistional care. Hopefully they will be able to build up her strength so she can get home.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I lost my singing voice with the muscle problems I have had but it has been coming back. Haven't sung now for so many years. Great suggestion though. Will try and find some nice songs and maybe I can make her laugh when the voice doesn't come out. Used to be a soloist so it is hard to believe I lost it, but life happens. I just go with it though. Life sure is quite an adventure.


My voice went when I was teaching swimming for so many years, but now it's back, a bit lowere but ok. I know some good comic songs too xx


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Send bubble wrap.....it started to rain (again) and I went out to move one of my hanging baskets so it would get wet and managed to fall down the steps. Will be bruised for sure; hurt like the dickens but will just be bruised.
> Just call me Grace...LOL


Sure hope you're not too sore this morning. I'm sure you'll have some colorful spots from the fall like I did last year!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Oh Gwen! Wrapping you in healing prayers. You did not need that on top of everything else. Next time just water it yourself instead of moving it so God can water it! If you can get to Vitamin World or GNC, you might want to get a tube of Arnica ointment. It works great for bruises. Even for some muscle ache and doesn't stink.


Arnica cream is wonderful....I wish I'd had some when I fell last spring!
Junek


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Last I heard the one near my sons work was 70% contained & they were letting workers back into the area.
> The fire reports says 32 fires uncontrolled burning in Alberta (79000 hectares burned)& 17 in Saskatchewan (940000 hectares burned). So I can see why we still have fire bans in effect.


That sounds like here in the Summer. Fires are so scary and destroy so much so fast. I hope they get them all under control very soon.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Great picture. LOL....have to laugh at your description of southern sweet tea. 


sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, so sorry you took a tumble. Hope you slept well and wake up not too sore. Sounds like something I would do.
> June, my niece, is taking us to lunch on Kiawah today. Then she will show us several homes they are designing. The weather has been great. High 80's and humid but nice sea breezes. Betty had her first sweet tea last night. I warned her not to sip too deeply and quickly. Southerners tend to have a little tea over there sugar rather than sugars in there tea. A deep draught feels like a combo of instant sugar high and diabetic coma.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> 5 days flat on the back with no moving was the post-op care for cataracts in the late 70s- chnaged just a little since then :-D :-D :-D


I don't remember being restricted after my cataract surgery 10 years ago. Just had to put drops in my eyes before and after.
Junek


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi there, just saw that you are online. Travel safe and please try not to stress yourself too much. I hope you find your mum in better spirits and are able to get medication for her depression. Poor thing. Take care and I hope your migraines settle down. HUGS


 :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Glad to hear the move to transitional care seems to have gone smoothly even if it did happen rather suddenly. Good to hear she seems to be getting more strength back too. 


sugarsugar said:


> They didnt just have her records, I brought the medications in with us!! Someone in their wisdom decided at some point to reduce the pain patch.... why?.... who knows.
> 
> SO the latest is that mum has been moved to transitional care! Yesterday.. Thurs. After telling us that it would be at least another week the nurse got a call at 2.20pm, bed ready, ambulance transport booked for 2pm.!! :shock: I was glad I was still there with her so I arrived at the new place about the same time. It seems quite nice, so far the staff have been nice. Physio came to chat within half hour of arriving, gave me some excersises to try to get mum to do and is coming back to her on Monday.  AND GUESS WHAT?? So far NO nasty pain now she is back on her normal pain relief!! Fancy that. :roll:  She is still really sleepy and pretty weak but already able to pull herself into a better position when in chair where as up till now hasnt had strength or energy. Anyway one day at a time.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a warm and cloudy Surrey. It's going to be hot for us here today, although heavy rain is forecast later.
> 
> Today is Grandparents Day at LMs school. We are invited to a show first, LM is singing a solo, then a visit to her classroom to see her work and finishing with afternoon tea and cakes in the dining room. Then this evening the whole family ard going out for a meal, thats both srts of GPs, DD, SIL, GS2 and LM. We will be celebrating Fathers Day a week early as SIL will be in France next week on a school trip, and our wedding anniversary on Monday. Just can't believe its 47 years. Where did the time go?
> 
> sending healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all x


Sounds as if you have lots of fun planned!
Hugs back,
Junek


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Here is a photo DD just sent me from today.... Gosh I miss this kid.


Love the hairstyle!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Precious!


sugarsugar said:


> Here is a photo DD just sent me from today.... Gosh I miss this kid.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Quick vent....last week I purchased some new sandals....a real splurge but found a great sale....bought 4 pair!. I put the two bags each with 2 boxes on the table and chest in them dining room when I came home because I had my hands full. Yesterday I went to get the to put them away....could only find one of the bags. I asked DD if she had moved the other bag. Nope...she had not. Asked DH this morning.....he thought they were empty and took them to the recycling center and dumped them!!!!! The boxes were light weight and the knucklehead didn't bother to open the boxes!!!! I am so pissed!!! He finally apologized but I am so irrated. Iknow, it was a mistake but good golly Miss Molly!!!! It is so hard for me to find shoes that give me the support and comfort.....grrrrrrrrr.


Oh no.... MEN! (sorry Sam) :thumbdown:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

My dear Daralene. I'm so sorry to hear that your mom has more problems. It's very hard to take care of yourself when you're so worried about her but I'm so sorry it's taking such a toll on your health and well-being.
I continue to pray for your and your mom's health and well being.
Hugs, dear friend,
Junek


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Where I am up to, with the shrug- still to have the ends worked in, and the beginning of the long lace edging for the top and bottom.


Wow! You have been knitting up a storm. :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I don't remember being restricted after my cataract surgery 10 years ago. Just had to put drops in my eyes before and after.
> Junek


DOn't know when it moved from 5 days lying still to now but they went home the same day by the mid-ninties. I was doing District NUrsing for a few years and we would get a few who couldn't manage there own drops. No real restrictions that I remember but not lifting heavy weights makes sense.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Well, have to get off and see what I can get done today. Been awake since 2:30am and trying to get back to sleep. Finally got up at 4am and thought I'd get some work done since I'll probably need a nap today. Need to find some knitting to take with me this time as I'm thinking if I can pull my spirits up and knit it will help mom to see me doing something. Even watching knitting will be good for her. Thinking either socks or slippers to be felted.


I had the same kind of night....I think I did nothing but doze off and on from midnight until I finally got up at 5 am. Now I'm starting to get that "not enough sleep" headache I tend to get and a nap will probably be out of the question but I may try for one this afternoon.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Page 73. Bedtime for me. Take care everyone.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, so sorry you took a tumble. Hope you slept well and wake up not too sore. Sounds like something I would do.
> June, my niece, is taking us to lunch on Kiawah today. Then she will show us several homes they are designing. The weather has been great. High 80's and humid but nice sea breezes. Betty had her first sweet tea last night. I warned her not to sip too deeply and quickly. Southerners tend to have a little tea over there sugar rather than sugars in there tea. A deep draught feels like a combo of instant sugar high and diabetic coma.


I so understand about Southern sweet tea....a little tea with the sugar is a perfect description....I grew up drinking it. But now I can't stand the taste of tea hot or iced. And only use a little sweetner. Isn't it amazing how our tastes change over the years?
I love Charleston. My DH and I went several times before he passed away. And my daughter and I went again about 25 years ago. It's a beautiful city.
Junek


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Page 73. Bedtime for me. Take care everyone.


Me too. Just post the summary to Kate and of I go.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> They didnt just have her records, I brought the medications in with us!! Someone in their wisdom decided at some point to reduce the pain patch.... why?.... who knows.
> 
> SO the latest is that mum has been moved to transitional care! Yesterday.. Thurs. After telling us that it would be at least another week the nurse got a call at 2.20pm, bed ready, ambulance transport booked for 2pm.!! :shock: I was glad I was still there with her so I arrived at the new place about the same time. It seems quite nice, so far the staff have been nice. Physio came to chat within half hour of arriving, gave me some excersises to try to get mum to do and is coming back to her on Monday.  AND GUESS WHAT?? So far NO nasty pain now she is back on her normal pain relief!! Fancy that. :roll:  She is still really sleepy and pretty weak but already able to pull herself into a better position when in chair where as up till now hasnt had strength or energy. Anyway one day at a time.


So glad you finally have some good news to report. Take care of yourself,too!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Meant to ask from Sonja's post...what is an ICD?

Not too sore this morning thank goodness. 

Safe travels to you Daralene. So sorry to hear the toll all this is tking on your health. Keeping you ad mom in prayers.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Meant to ask from Sonja's post...what is an ICD?
> 
> Not too sore this morning thank goodness.
> 
> Safe travels to you Daralene. So sorry to hear the toll all this is tking on your health. Keeping you ad mom in prayers.


An implantable cardioverter defibrillator. They put it under the skin and connect it to the heart and when the heart stops it shocks it back into rhythm 
Sonja


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, so sorry you took a tumble. Hope you slept well and wake up not too sore. Sounds like something I would do.
> June, my niece, is taking us to lunch on Kiawah today. Then she will show us several homes they are designing. The weather has been great. High 80's and humid but nice sea breezes. Betty had her first sweet tea last night. I warned her not to sip too deeply and quickly. Southerners tend to have a little tea over there sugar rather than sugars in there tea. A deep draught feels like a combo of instant sugar high and diabetic coma.


Good looking ladies!!! Sounds like you're having fun. The heat and humidity can be oppressive, but it sounds like the sea breezes are keeping it comfortable.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Get well soon all those with illnesses , either themselves or loved ones. 
My friend Val has moved to the rehab unit, done so well with her physio that she could have been discharged last week but the family are still waiting for the home care people to visit the house in case they need another hand rail on the stairs. The Doctors have been pushing as much as possible but all they get is the very busy, she is on the list, financial restrictions excuse. Just what they said 15 years ago to a former neighbour of mine. Seems that nothing changes! 
We had a call from the agent re my new place, they are going to follow up with the vendor so hopefully after Monday things should move. So still keep everything crossed all those of you kind enough to do so. I appreciate it. And the prayers for Val. A great group here. So glad I found you.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from Great Bend where it is overcast and we are expecting thunderstorms this afternoon. 

Coffee today 

Healing hugs for everyone today. Smile even when you don't think you can. Take a deep breath as you let it out picture your worries flowing out with it.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> If that doesn't make her smile, paint each one a different colour :thumbup:


My granddaughters paint my nails different colours overtime I see them. We take turns pampering each other the while time they are here.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Leaving tomorrow. Has been nice to see DH. I took him out for an early Father's Day celebration last night. Wanted to leave tonight after the boys play is done but too hard to drive at night with the glare, so will try and get a good night's sleep and head out tomorrow. Got the news that mom is just lying there and not talking. I told sis that I know mom has been severely depressed for years and has managed to keep herself from going under but she can't do it on her own now and I believe needs medication. She talked with them and they gave her meds for anxiety but I think she needs an anti-depressant. She'll refuse it and I don't think they can force her so guess we will see how the anxiety meds do. Don't know how I will ever get through to mom as sis is the only one mom relates to but I will hold her hand occasionally and talk to her about times long ago when we were in Toronto, just the two of us, and see if she will respond. I've gone through over 20 migraine pills this month, but truly not surprising. I knew this would have its impact on me. Just after I told Sam my pain level was 0, I had an attack of RA again that was so painful that night. Lasted a short time but now certain parts aren't working as good as they were. :shock: I'm not surprised as not eating normally and the emotional impact of things takes a toll for sure, as all of you know. This is life and we do the best we can. I'll be fine though and hoping the weather will be too. Wow, I sure went on and on. I wish all of you who are going through things good health. Hugs to all. Thank you Julie.


HUGS to you lady and please take care of yourself as well. I know it is hard to do when dealing with everything you are with your mum. Remember deep breaths and calming thoughts. Sending healing thoughts to you and yours.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, wrapping you in healing light. This has been such a hard time for you.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, so sorry you took a tumble. Hope you slept well and wake up not too sore. Sounds like something I would do.
> June, my niece, is taking us to lunch on Kiawah today. Then she will show us several homes they are designing. The weather has been great. High 80's and humid but nice sea breezes. Betty had her first sweet tea last night. I warned her not to sip too deeply and quickly. Southerners tend to have a little tea over there sugar rather than sugars in there tea. A deep draught feels like a combo of instant sugar high and diabetic coma.


What a lovely photo of the two of you. My daughter loves sweet tea, she got used to it when she was living in North Carolina. It would definitely put me into a diabetic coma.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I lost my singing voice with the muscle problems I have had but it has been coming back. Haven't sung now for so many years. Great suggestion though. Will try and find some nice songs and maybe I can make her laugh when the voice doesn't come out. Used to be a soloist so it is hard to believe I lost it, but life happens. I just go with it though. Life sure is quite an adventure.


I am sure your mother will enjoy your singing even if it isn't what it used to be. I do know what you mean about losing your singing voice with muscle problems. Safe travels for you


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Here is a photo DD just sent me from today.... Gosh I miss this kid.


What a sweetheart she is. I can just imagine how much you miss her.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope you get the rain you need Bonnie A nice steady downpour over night followed by a nice day and then maybe some more rain at night
> Sonja


That is a wonderful thought but.. most of the storm missed us, we got about 1/2 inch of rain thanks goodness & there is more showers in the forecast for the next 3 days. Farming is not for the faint hearted as your income depends on watching the sky & praying :roll:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Travel safely Daralene and hopefully when you see your mom again some of the stress will hopefully let go of you
> As for singing just do it doesn't really matter how it sounds if it cheers you and your mom up . I sing all the time round the house and I use the word sing very loosely or I whistle whatever song /tune comes into my head . Have a lot of sixties songs in my head from when I used to watch my big sisters get ready and the record player was playing in the corner . Still remember them
> Take care of yourself
> Sonja


I sing and whistle too mostly when I'm thinking or cleaning though. Music was always a big part of my life and is becoming again.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorry things are not going well with your mom, I had thought things were a little improved but sometimes it seems people just give up after they have been sick for a while.
I hope your RA eases soon, I'm sure the unsettled weather probably doesn't help too. 
It's good you got to spend some quality time with your DH before having to go back to your moms. 
Take care of yourself & safe travels.



Cashmeregma said:


> Leaving tomorrow. Has been nice to see DH. I took him out for an early Father's Day celebration last night. Wanted to leave tonight after the boys play is done but too hard to drive at night with the glare, so will try and get a good night's sleep and head out tomorrow. Got the news that mom is just lying there and not talking. I told sis that I know mom has been severely depressed for years and has managed to keep herself from going under but she can't do it on her own now and I believe needs medication. She talked with them and they gave her meds for anxiety but I think she needs an anti-depressant. She'll refuse it and I don't think they can force her so guess we will see how the anxiety meds do. Don't know how I will ever get through to mom as sis is the only one mom relates to but I will hold her hand occasionally and talk to her about times long ago when we were in Toronto, just the two of us, and see if she will respond. I've gone through over 20 migraine pills this month, but truly not surprising. I knew this would have its impact on me. Just after I told Sam my pain level was 0, I had an attack of RA again that was so painful that night. Lasted a short time but now certain parts aren't working as good as they were. :shock: I'm not surprised as not eating normally and the emotional impact of things takes a toll for sure, as all of you know. This is life and we do the best we can. I'll be fine though and hoping the weather will be too. Wow, I sure went on and on. I wish all of you who are going through things good health. Hugs to all. Thank you Julie.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, so sorry you took a tumble. Hope you slept well and wake up not too sore. Sounds like something I would do.
> June, my niece, is taking us to lunch on Kiawah today. Then she will show us several homes they are designing. The weather has been great. High 80's and humid but nice sea breezes. Betty had her first sweet tea last night. I warned her not to sip too deeply and quickly. Southerners tend to have a little tea over there sugar rather than sugars in there tea. A deep draught feels like a combo of instant sugar high and diabetic coma.


Lovely photo, I'm glad you are having a good vacation.
I wouldn't do well with their tea, I'm afraid, I just like plain tea, even cold I only add a little lemon.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

That transfer sounds so typical, unfortunately, it seems the right had doesn't know what the left is doing many times.
It's great they have finally got her on the proper pain med's & she is more comfortable.
If I were you I would write & complain, there is no excuse for leaving someone in pain..


sugarsugar said:


> They didnt just have her records, I brought the medications in with us!! Someone in their wisdom decided at some point to reduce the pain patch.... why?.... who knows.
> 
> SO the latest is that mum has been moved to transitional care! Yesterday.. Thurs. After telling us that it would be at least another week the nurse got a call at 2.20pm, bed ready, ambulance transport booked for 2pm.!! :shock: I was glad I was still there with her so I arrived at the new place about the same time. It seems quite nice, so far the staff have been nice. Physio came to chat within half hour of arriving, gave me some excersises to try to get mum to do and is coming back to her on Monday.  AND GUESS WHAT?? So far NO nasty pain now she is back on her normal pain relief!! Fancy that. :roll:  She is still really sleepy and pretty weak but already able to pull herself into a better position when in chair where as up till now hasnt had strength or energy. Anyway one day at a time.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Here is a photo DD just sent me from today.... Gosh I miss this kid.


Such a cutie!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I sing and whistle too mostly when I'm thinking or cleaning though. Music was always a big part of my life and is becoming again.


I often sing as I work around the house & yard when I am alone but never when anyone is around.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

It's good to hear you are finally having some good news about your new home, fingers crossed.
It's good Val is improving & hopefully they will get her house checked soon, but if it's like here, the hand rails will have to be ordered in & that will take another week too.



martina said:


> Get well soon all those with illnesses , either themselves or loved ones.
> My friend Val has moved to the rehab unit, done so well with her physio that she could have been discharged last week but the family are still waiting for the home care people to visit the house in case they need another hand rail on the stairs. The Doctors have been pushing as much as possible but all they get is the very busy, she is on the list, financial restrictions excuse. Just what they said 15 years ago to a former neighbour of mine. Seems that nothing changes!
> We had a call from the agent re my new place, they are going to follow up with the vendor so hopefully after Monday things should move. So still keep everything crossed all those of you kind enough to do so. I appreciate it. And the prayers for Val. A great group here. So glad I found you.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Sugar, I'm praying for you and Daralene for the care of your moms. It is stressful I know. 
Desert Joy, I love your photo it sounds like you're having a nice time.
I think today is our first really HOT day and the air is real heavy and storms are expected somewhere around this afternoon. I still love Summer!
Take care everybody and Gwen did I read right that you fell? and give your DH a good tongue lashing for getting rid of your new shoes!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Martina, hope all goes well with the losing on the new home.
> 
> Gwen, I hope Brantleys job works out maybe he can do the light work for a couple of days & let his partner do the heavier stuff.
> 
> ...


I hope you get a nice gentle but soaking rain, and not anything severe. Good news on the canola. We are to have heavy storms also. Right now the sun is shining and the wind is blowing and it is 83°F (28°C).


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Ouch, Gwen, please please please stop trying to do too much, you have just had surgery. Ask me how l know, tidied my craft room yesterday and my knee is protesting LOUDLY! If you do not behave l will come and sit on you, then at least l would be sitting and you couldn't get up to mischief! Xx


Please come sit on Gwen, and then ride up for KAP with her!

Don't forget you use your ice packs and elevate for a while today to help your knee feel better after yesterday's cleaning spree. Hope it is much better now.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a warm and cloudy Surrey. It's going to be hot for us here today, although heavy rain is forecast later.
> 
> Today is Grandparents Day at LMs school. We are invited to a show first, LM is singing a solo, then a visit to her classroom to see her work and finishing with afternoon tea and cakes in the dining room. Then this evening the whole family ard going out for a meal, thats both srts of GPs, DD, SIL, GS2 and LM. We will be celebrating Fathers Day a week early as SIL will be in France next week on a school trip, and our wedding anniversary on Monday. Just can't believe its 47 years. Where did the time go?
> 
> sending healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all x


Have a great time at grandparent's day, and the celebrations this evening. Happy Anniversary early! Congratulations!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Leaving tomorrow. Has been nice to see DH. I took him out for an early Father's Day celebration last night. Wanted to leave tonight after the boys play is done but too hard to drive at night with the glare, so will try and get a good night's sleep and head out tomorrow. Got the news that mom is just lying there and not talking. I told sis that I know mom has been severely depressed for years and has managed to keep herself from going under but she can't do it on her own now and I believe needs medication. She talked with them and they gave her meds for anxiety but I think she needs an anti-depressant. She'll refuse it and I don't think they can force her so guess we will see how the anxiety meds do. Don't know how I will ever get through to mom as sis is the only one mom relates to but I will hold her hand occasionally and talk to her about times long ago when we were in Toronto, just the two of us, and see if she will respond. I've gone through over 20 migraine pills this month, but truly not surprising. I knew this would have its impact on me. Just after I told Sam my pain level was 0, I had an attack of RA again that was so painful that night. Lasted a short time but now certain parts aren't working as good as they were. :shock: I'm not surprised as not eating normally and the emotional impact of things takes a toll for sure, as all of you know. This is life and we do the best we can. I'll be fine though and hoping the weather will be too. Wow, I sure went on and on. I wish all of you who are going through things good health. Hugs to all. Thank you Julie.


Keeping you and your mom in my prayers for better health, and safe driving for you. I hope you are using your cold laser treatments. Can you take your machine with you? Please be careful driving tomorrow. We are to have storms today, and rain in the morning. It might miss near your mom's and east, so you may not run into any. Hope not. Sending you gentle hugs.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, so sorry you took a tumble. Hope you slept well and wake up not too sore. Sounds like something I would do.
> June, my niece, is taking us to lunch on Kiawah today. Then she will show us several homes they are designing. The weather has been great. High 80's and humid but nice sea breezes. Betty had her first sweet tea last night. I warned her not to sip too deeply and quickly. Southerners tend to have a little tea over there sugar rather than sugars in there tea. A deep draught feels like a combo of instant sugar high and diabetic coma.


Two lovely ladies! It's nice to see a picture of you. I am so glad you are feeling so much better! And, yes, it does seem as if they like a little tea with their sugar! I call it tea flavored syrup! I never learned to like tea with anything in it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> They didnt just have her records, I brought the medications in with us!! Someone in their wisdom decided at some point to reduce the pain patch.... why?.... who knows.
> 
> SO the latest is that mum has been moved to transitional care! Yesterday.. Thurs. After telling us that it would be at least another week the nurse got a call at 2.20pm, bed ready, ambulance transport booked for 2pm.!! :shock: I was glad I was still there with her so I arrived at the new place about the same time. It seems quite nice, so far the staff have been nice. Physio came to chat within half hour of arriving, gave me some excersises to try to get mum to do and is coming back to her on Monday.  AND GUESS WHAT?? So far NO nasty pain now she is back on her normal pain relief!! Fancy that. :roll:  She is still really sleepy and pretty weak but already able to pull herself into a better position when in chair where as up till now hasnt had strength or energy. Anyway one day at a time.


Oh Cathy! What wonderful news! I wish the dr.s' in the hospitals wouldn't decide they know better than the patient's regular dr. I am so glad that your mom is relatively pain free now that she is back on her normal dosage. And once she starts the physio she will start building strength.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> What about singing some old time songs to her. We had some old people listrning to us on Saturday and they really loved the old songs


Or even playing cd's of her favorite music.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Here is a photo DD just sent me from today.... Gosh I miss this kid.


She is so cute! You were tagged on face book with this pic and I responded to it there. I'd like to scoop Serena up and snuggle and kiss her, just as I do Arianna!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

martina said:


> Get well soon all those with illnesses , either themselves or loved ones.
> My friend Val has moved to the rehab unit, done so well with her physio that she could have been discharged last week but the family are still waiting for the home care people to visit the house in case they need another hand rail on the stairs. The Doctors have been pushing as much as possible but all they get is the very busy, she is on the list, financial restrictions excuse. Just what they said 15 years ago to a former neighbour of mine. Seems that nothing changes!
> We had a call from the agent re my new place, they are going to follow up with the vendor so hopefully after Monday things should move. So still keep everything crossed all those of you kind enough to do so. I appreciate it. And the prayers for Val. A great group here. So glad I found you.


So glad things are moving along hopefully to a conclusion with your new home!! 
It's great news that your friend is doing so well...will continue to keep both of you in my prayers.
Junek


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Great picture. LOL....have to laugh at your description of southern sweet tea.


Hope you are not hurting this morning.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

martina said:


> Get well soon all those with illnesses , either themselves or loved ones.
> My friend Val has moved to the rehab unit, done so well with her physio that she could have been discharged last week but the family are still waiting for the home care people to visit the house in case they need another hand rail on the stairs. The Doctors have been pushing as much as possible but all they get is the very busy, she is on the list, financial restrictions excuse. Just what they said 15 years ago to a former neighbour of mine. Seems that nothing changes!
> We had a call from the agent re my new place, they are going to follow up with the vendor so hopefully after Monday things should move. So still keep everything crossed all those of you kind enough to do so. I appreciate it. And the prayers for Val. A great group here. So glad I found you.


Val has been in my prayers. I am glad to hear such good news about her. Hopefully the home health visit is very soon, so she can go home.

Keeping things crossed that you can get moved soon.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That is a wonderful thought but.. most of the storm missed us, we got about 1/2 inch of rain thanks goodness & there is more showers in the forecast for the next 3 days. Farming is not for the faint hearted as your income depends on watching the sky & praying :roll:


I am glad you got the 1/2" at least! And that it wasn't damaging weather. Hope you continue to get the helpful showers you need.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

thewren said:


> hmmm - those look good - wonder if she would miss one? --- sam


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Well, I am all caught up. I haven't gotten a thing done this morning except to eat breakfast, and stuff on the computer. I guess it's time to get moving. Time to go out to the RV and do another search for my missing notebook, so I can get a few things done for KAP. Hope all in the path of severe weather stay safe. I'll be back in a bit.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I often sing as I work around the house & yard when I am alone but never when anyone is around.


I don't mind much if others are around I am just more quiet than if I was alone.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

thewren said:


> lovely flowers kiwifrau - always nice to have some color outside. --- sam


Thanks Sam. Just finished brunch, had eggs with tomatoes, red basil & parsley. Was delicous! Sadly, when I was nearly finished cooking I realised I hadn't added any garlic. Also need to buy a small pot of chives and plant those. Should be enough for my meals throughout the Summer, nothing like fresh herbs etc.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> I don't mind much if others are around I am just more quiet than if I was alone.


I just sing any time . The sons laugh because sometimes they can tell what I'm cooking by my singing for instance pasta anything to do with Italy in Swedish means recipes from my sister 😜
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Leaving tomorrow. Has been nice to see DH. I took him out for an early Father's Day celebration last night. Wanted to leave tonight after the boys play is done but too hard to drive at night with the glare, so will try and get a good night's sleep and head out tomorrow. Got the news that mom is just lying there and not talking. I told sis that I know mom has been severely depressed for years and has managed to keep herself from going under but she can't do it on her own now and I believe needs medication. She talked with them and they gave her meds for anxiety but I think she needs an anti-depressant. She'll refuse it and I don't think they can force her so guess we will see how the anxiety meds do. Don't know how I will ever get through to mom as sis is the only one mom relates to but I will hold her hand occasionally and talk to her about times long ago when we were in Toronto, just the two of us, and see if she will respond. I've gone through over 20 migraine pills this month, but truly not surprising. I knew this would have its impact on me. Just after I told Sam my pain level was 0, I had an attack of RA again that was so painful that night. Lasted a short time but now certain parts aren't working as good as they were. :shock: I'm not surprised as not eating normally and the emotional impact of things takes a toll for sure, as all of you know. This is life and we do the best we can. I'll be fine though and hoping the weather will be too. Wow, I sure went on and on. I wish all of you who are going through things good health. Hugs to all. Thank you Julie.


As we are now the 13th, I guess that may mean you are on the road. Praying for an uneventful trip, and answers to Mom's depression. Been there, know that one, although it was a long time ago, and unlike yourself I was the only sister, and did it without support from family. Not grumbling, just a statement of fact.
All the very best, dear!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Looks like you have a really nice place. Hope your beautiful plants do well


Thank you Bonnie7591.
Love where I am now, downsized after my husband passed. If I'm fortunate and need to downsize again, it will be into a 1 bedroom condo. But am truly loving it here.

14 years earlier we downsized from a 4500 sq ft home to a little bit smaller home in WB.

I would never have been able to manage our big house in WB either.

Just hard giving and selling all of the furniture, nick knacks etc., etc. Once it's done though, one moves on with life, or at least I do.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I just sing any time . The sons laugh because sometimes they can tell what I'm cooking by my singing for instance pasta anything to do with Italy in Swedish means recipes from my sister 😜
> Sonja


Seth was always telling me not to sing because he wanted to, now he realizes we can both sing the same song. Today Seth was helping me garden and stopped singing when we went through the gate. that was so the dog wouldn't find him. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> They didnt just have her records, I brought the medications in with us!! Someone in their wisdom decided at some point to reduce the pain patch.... why?.... who knows.
> 
> SO the latest is that mum has been moved to transitional care! Yesterday.. Thurs. After telling us that it would be at least another week the nurse got a call at 2.20pm, bed ready, ambulance transport booked for 2pm.!! :shock: I was glad I was still there with her so I arrived at the new place about the same time. It seems quite nice, so far the staff have been nice. Physio came to chat within half hour of arriving, gave me some excersises to try to get mum to do and is coming back to her on Monday.  AND GUESS WHAT?? So far NO nasty pain now she is back on her normal pain relief!! Fancy that. :roll:  She is still really sleepy and pretty weak but already able to pull herself into a better position when in chair where as up till now hasnt had strength or energy. Anyway one day at a time.


That all sounds rather better. As it is now the weekend, hope all goes well for the next two days.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

machriste said:


> kiwifrau said:
> 
> 
> > This is what I have been doing today.
> ...


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

darowil said:


> 5 days flat on the back with no moving was the post-op care for cataracts in the late 70s- chnaged just a little since then :-D :-D :-D


Hopefully I never need an operation on my eyes. Gives me goose bumps just thinking about it. 
 :wink:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Here is a photo DD just sent me from today.... Gosh I miss this kid.


Who is growing up so fast!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Count me in for sure....


 :thumbup: 
And why not another for good measure!

[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[ All of Us]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Seth was always telling me not to sing because he wanted to, now he realizes we can both sing the same song. Today Seth was helping me garden and stopped singing when we went through the gate. that was so the dog wouldn't find him. :thumbup:


I could have done with his help today as I was also doing some weeding . For some reason there is more grass growing in my borders than in the lawns 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Re snails.... UGH :shock: it is horrid isnt it?


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbdown:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Wow! You have been knitting up a storm. :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh Purple, thank you!!!! Hugs back. xxx
> 
> Love your avatar. So stylish!!!
> Just realized you would love my nails. Made it in to get my hair colored and they had a special on manicures so I got my nails polished. They are a very light purple. Light because of all the very fine sparkles in the polish. Quite fun really. Wait till mom sees them. Maybe that will finally make her smile. :wink:


Wish I had nails worth polishing, lol! Maybe in a week or two when I've finished making a tiny garden where the A/C is.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you for the photos, Kiwifrau. The food looks yummy and all the flowers are beautiful.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Your hanging baskets and flowers are lovely. I do hope them greedy rabbits stay away
> Sonja


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Get well soon all those with illnesses , either themselves or loved ones.
> My friend Val has moved to the rehab unit, done so well with her physio that she could have been discharged last week but the family are still waiting for the home care people to visit the house in case they need another hand rail on the stairs. The Doctors have been pushing as much as possible but all they get is the very busy, she is on the list, financial restrictions excuse. Just what they said 15 years ago to a former neighbour of mine. Seems that nothing changes!
> We had a call from the agent re my new place, they are going to follow up with the vendor so hopefully after Monday things should move. So still keep everything crossed all those of you kind enough to do so. I appreciate it. And the prayers for Val. A great group here. So glad I found you.


So glad to hear this! Will continue prayers.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Leaving tomorrow. Has been nice to see DH. I took him out for an early Father's Day celebration last night. Wanted to leave tonight after the boys play is done but too hard to drive at night with the glare, so will try and get a good night's sleep and head out tomorrow. Got the news that mom is just lying there and not talking. I told sis that I know mom has been severely depressed for years and has managed to keep herself from going under but she can't do it on her own now and I believe needs medication. She talked with them and they gave her meds for anxiety but I think she needs an anti-depressant. She'll refuse it and I don't think they can force her so guess we will see how the anxiety meds do. Don't know how I will ever get through to mom as sis is the only one mom relates to but I will hold her hand occasionally and talk to her about times long ago when we were in Toronto, just the two of us, and see if she will respond. I've gone through over 20 migraine pills this month, but truly not surprising. I knew this would have its impact on me. Just after I told Sam my pain level was 0, I had an attack of RA again that was so painful that night. Lasted a short time but now certain parts aren't working as good as they were. :shock: I'm not surprised as not eating normally and the emotional impact of things takes a toll for sure, as all of you know. This is life and we do the best we can. I'll be fine though and hoping the weather will be too. Wow, I sure went on and on. I wish all of you who are going through things good health. Hugs to all. Thank you Julie.


WOW! Big Hugs sent your way. Difficult situation with your Mother, would be wonderful if they could find the right medication for her. Hate knowing and seeing people sad. I try to be positive with life, yes hard at times but would rather have a smile on my face than a tear.
Sorry to hear about your migraines. Another condition I wish the scientists could find a solution for.

Hugs again.

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Seth was always telling me not to sing because he wanted to, now he realizes we can both sing the same song. Today Seth was helping me garden and stopped singing when we went through the gate. that was so the dog wouldn't find him. :thumbup:


Such a good helper!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> Seth was always telling me not to sing because he wanted to, now he realizes we can both sing the same song. Today Seth was helping me garden and stopped singing when we went through the gate. that was so the dog wouldn't find him. :thumbup:


Love your photo, Seth seems so serious pulling the weeds out.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Seth was always telling me not to sing because he wanted to, now he realizes we can both sing the same song. Today Seth was helping me garden and stopped singing when we went through the gate. that was so the dog wouldn't find him. :thumbup:


So good to see Seth again. Happy gardening, Seth....love your red outfit!
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I could have done with his help today as I was also doing some weeding . For some reason there is more grass growing in my borders than in the lawns
> Sonja


There is a lot of grass and weeds after lithe rain we have had. Seth and I had to stop when the rain started. I am sure Seth would have loved to help out. He helped me plant some thyme in a few little rips in the landscape fabric. We are hoping to deter any weeds from growing through.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Such a good helper!


Yes he is a very good helper with nearly everything. to so good at helping me pack a few things for camp as he knows he is not going just yet.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Love your photo, Seth seems so serious pulling the weeds out.


Thank you, he was very serious and had to point out that not all the weeds were just green, some had purple on them.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> So good to see Seth again. Happy gardening, Seth....love your red outfit!
> Junek


He is adjusted very well to the move. Has mentioned i should have brought the pool with me and the hot tub cause he likes them. There is still room for him to go outdoors when ever he wants to here as well, just a bit smaller. Jack (Amy's dog) and Seth have fun running around. He gets into the garden any chance he can and seems to love it.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, so sorry you took a tumble. Hope you slept well and wake up not too sore. Sounds like something I would do.
> June, my niece, is taking us to lunch on Kiawah today. Then she will show us several homes they are designing. The weather has been great. High 80's and humid but nice sea breezes. Betty had her first sweet tea last night. I warned her not to sip too deeply and quickly. Southerners tend to have a little tea over there sugar rather than sugars in there tea. A deep draught feels like a combo of instant sugar high and diabetic coma.


I am so happy that you have been able to make this vacation. It is good for you and your sister. Enjoy your time with family and friends.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just had an email from Sandi (AZSticks) who sends her love to all here. They are doing well, but have not yet replaced the kitten. Hot of course!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> This is what I have been doing today.
> Of course I no longer have a beautiful garden so have to make do with hanging baskets etc.
> Have planted a beautiful RED rose along the garage wall, guess I won't have flowers till next year, thats OK though.
> 
> Oh! I have added 1 tomato plant near the little bench near the garage doors, plus 1 curly parsley and 1 red Basil Herb. Hopefully I will get to eat them and not the rabbits, lol!


Beautiful baskets and tubs Kiwi, you've put a lot of work in to them. Did you grow the flowers from seed?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Send bubble wrap.....it started to rain (again) and I went out to move one of my hanging baskets so it would get wet and managed to fall down the steps. Will be bruised for sure; hurt like the dickens but will just be bruised.
> Just call me Grace...LOL


Oh Gwen. I'm so sorry to hear this. I'm sure you'll be black and blue by now but hope it's nothing worse.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Has anyone heard how our dear Melody is doing?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> 5 days flat on the back with no moving was the post-op care for cataracts in the late 70s- chnaged just a little since then :-D :-D :-D


My grandfather had his cataracts operated on back in the 1940s. He spent two weeks flat on his back with a couple of brick like objects on either side of his head to stop him moving it!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I often sing as I work around the house & yard when I am alone but never when anyone is around.


You should whistle then Bonnie. So what do you sing when you are all on your own 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Has anyone heard how our dear Melody is doing?


I've just PM'd her friend Nikki (Bikerbaby101) hopefully we will hear back!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've just PM'd her friend Nikki (Bikerbaby101) hopefully we will hear back!


Thank you, Julie. I didn't think of doing that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Thank you, Julie. I didn't think of doing that.


Nikki's response came very quickly! :-

Mel is coming along pretty good. Some spots in her brain have started to heal. The "cyst" they thought was there is now gone. It wasn't a cyst it was a blood clot which was where her major stroke was. They are thinking that she has MS and is being tested for it right now.

Nikki.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

angelam said:


> Beautiful baskets and tubs Kiwi, you've put a lot of work in to them. Did you grow the flowers from seed?


Oh no, wouldn't have the room or patience to wait for them to grow. Besides in Ontario our growing season is very short.

I have to comment that I've received so many compliments these past 2 days that I'm truly delighted, lol!

Even our landscaping/maintenance manager knocked on the door this morning to say how lovely it looked. Also told me, now the neighbors will have to beautify their homes as well.

Must be honest and fair though, as many in this development also have stunning flower baskets hanging in their area's.

Lovely for others when they drive or walk through to see what we seniors do to keep the neighborhood beautiful.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Nikki is going to give her our love and a great big hug from us all when she next sees her!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

angelam said:


> My grandfather had his cataracts operated on back in the 1940s. He spent two weeks flat on his back with a couple of brick like objects on either side of his head to stop him moving it!


Goodness, I would call that "Mid Evil Times". Thank goodness Medical Technics have changed considerably.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Nikki's response came very quickly! :-
> 
> Mel is coming along pretty good. Some spots in her brain have started to heal. The "cyst" they thought was there is now gone. It wasn't a cyst it was a blood clot which was where her major stroke was. They are thinking that she has MS and is being tested for it right now.
> 
> Nikki.


WOW! Glad they weren't cysts, but hoping that she doesn't have MS.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Leaving tomorrow. Has been nice to see DH. I took him out for an early Father's Day celebration last night. Wanted to leave tonight after the boys play is done but too hard to drive at night with the glare, so will try and get a good night's sleep and head out tomorrow. Got the news that mom is just lying there and not talking. I told sis that I know mom has been severely depressed for years and has managed to keep herself from going under but she can't do it on her own now and I believe needs medication. She talked with them and they gave her meds for anxiety but I think she needs an anti-depressant. She'll refuse it and I don't think they can force her so guess we will see how the anxiety meds do. Don't know how I will ever get through to mom as sis is the only one mom relates to but I will hold her hand occasionally and talk to her about times long ago when we were in Toronto, just the two of us, and see if she will respond. I've gone through over 20 migraine pills this month, but truly not surprising. I knew this would have its impact on me. Just after I told Sam my pain level was 0, I had an attack of RA again that was so painful that night. Lasted a short time but now certain parts aren't working as good as they were. :shock: I'm not surprised as not eating normally and the emotional impact of things takes a toll for sure, as all of you know. This is life and we do the best we can. I'll be fine though and hoping the weather will be too. Wow, I sure went on and on. I wish all of you who are going through things good health. Hugs to all. Thank you Julie.[/quote
> 
> Julie, please take care of yourself and drive carefully. You have a lot on your plate at the moment. I'm sure your Mom will love your nails. Sending lots of healing hugs for you and your Mom.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Cashmeregma said:
> 
> 
> > Leaving tomorrow. Has been nice to see DH. I took him out for an early Father's Day celebration last night. Wanted to leave tonight after the boys play is done but too hard to drive at night with the glare, so will try and get a good night's sleep and head out tomorrow. Got the news that mom is just lying there and not talking. I told sis that I know mom has been severely depressed for years and has managed to keep herself from going under but she can't do it on her own now and I believe needs medication. She talked with them and they gave her meds for anxiety but I think she needs an anti-depressant. She'll refuse it and I don't think they can force her so guess we will see how the anxiety meds do. Don't know how I will ever get through to mom as sis is the only one mom relates to but I will hold her hand occasionally and talk to her about times long ago when we were in Toronto, just the two of us, and see if she will respond. I've gone through over 20 migraine pills this month, but truly not surprising. I knew this would have its impact on me. Just after I told Sam my pain level was 0, I had an attack of RA again that was so painful that night. Lasted a short time but now certain parts aren't working as good as they were. :shock: I'm not surprised as not eating normally and the emotional impact of things takes a toll for sure, as all of you know. This is life and we do the best we can. I'll be fine though and hoping the weather will be too. Wow, I sure went on and on. I wish all of you who are going through things good health. Hugs to all. Thank you Julie.
> ...


Very gently, dear Angela- you mean Daralene, not me, although I will be out shortly being driven to do some visiting!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

are schools in session there? have a great time at school and dinner out. watch your knee - no rash cleaning. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a warm and cloudy Surrey. It's going to be hot for us here today, although heavy rain is forecast later.
> 
> Today is Grandparents Day at LMs school. We are invited to a show first, LM is singing a solo, then a visit to her classroom to see her work and finishing with afternoon tea and cakes in the dining room. Then this evening the whole family ard going out for a meal, thats both srts of GPs, DD, SIL, GS2 and LM. We will be celebrating Fathers Day a week early as SIL will be in France next week on a school trip, and our wedding anniversary on Monday. Just can't believe its 47 years. Where did the time go?
> 
> sending healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all x


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have we heard anything about the cello exam? --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning Norma, we are really looking forward to it. GS2 is taking part in a tennis tornament today, so we'll hear all about that.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, so sorry you took a tumble. Hope you slept well and wake up not too sore. Sounds like something I would do.
> June, my niece, is taking us to lunch on Kiawah today. Then she will show us several homes they are designing. The weather has been great. High 80's and humid but nice sea breezes. Betty had her first sweet tea last night. I warned her not to sip too deeply and quickly. Southerners tend to have a little tea over there sugar rather than sugars in there tea. A deep draught feels like a combo of instant sugar high and diabetic coma.


Lovely picture Sassafras. One for the album.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Nikki's response came very quickly! :-
> 
> Mel is coming along pretty good. Some spots in her brain have started to heal. The "cyst" they thought was there is now gone. It wasn't a cyst it was a blood clot which was where her major stroke was. They are thinking that she has MS and is being tested for it right now.
> 
> Nikki.


Many prayers for Melody.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Here is a photo DD just sent me from today.... Gosh I miss this kid.


What a cutie, she's growing so fast. Love the two little bunches!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorry - I am a little early. --- sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-343061-1.html#7470853


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

going to be sending you a constant supply of healing energy for YOU - please do not over do. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Leaving tomorrow. Has been nice to see DH. I took him out for an early Father's Day celebration last night. Wanted to leave tonight after the boys play is done but too hard to drive at night with the glare, so will try and get a good night's sleep and head out tomorrow. Got the news that mom is just lying there and not talking. I told sis that I know mom has been severely depressed for years and has managed to keep herself from going under but she can't do it on her own now and I believe needs medication. She talked with them and they gave her meds for anxiety but I think she needs an anti-depressant. She'll refuse it and I don't think they can force her so guess we will see how the anxiety meds do. Don't know how I will ever get through to mom as sis is the only one mom relates to but I will hold her hand occasionally and talk to her about times long ago when we were in Toronto, just the two of us, and see if she will respond. I've gone through over 20 migraine pills this month, but truly not surprising. I knew this would have its impact on me. Just after I told Sam my pain level was 0, I had an attack of RA again that was so painful that night. Lasted a short time but now certain parts aren't working as good as they were. :shock: I'm not surprised as not eating normally and the emotional impact of things takes a toll for sure, as all of you know. This is life and we do the best we can. I'll be fine though and hoping the weather will be too. Wow, I sure went on and on. I wish all of you who are going through things good health. Hugs to all. Thank you Julie.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> My grandfather had his cataracts operated on back in the 1940s. He spent two weeks flat on his back with a couple of brick like objects on either side of his head to stop him moving it!


I remember visiting my uncle in the '50s - he had small sandbags around his head to keep it from moving.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great picture joy - thanks for sharing. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, so sorry you took a tumble. Hope you slept well and wake up not too sore. Sounds like something I would do.
> June, my niece, is taking us to lunch on Kiawah today. Then she will show us several homes they are designing. The weather has been great. High 80's and humid but nice sea breezes. Betty had her first sweet tea last night. I warned her not to sip too deeply and quickly. Southerners tend to have a little tea over there sugar rather than sugars in there tea. A deep draught feels like a combo of instant sugar high and diabetic coma.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

continuous healing energy to surround your mum with warm healing goodness. --- sam --- good news about her ability to change positions in a chair - she will be up and running before you know it.



sugarsugar said:


> They didnt just have her records, I brought the medications in with us!! Someone in their wisdom decided at some point to reduce the pain patch.... why?.... who knows.
> 
> SO the latest is that mum has been moved to transitional care! Yesterday.. Thurs. After telling us that it would be at least another week the nurse got a call at 2.20pm, bed ready, ambulance transport booked for 2pm.!! :shock: I was glad I was still there with her so I arrived at the new place about the same time. It seems quite nice, so far the staff have been nice. Physio came to chat within half hour of arriving, gave me some excersises to try to get mum to do and is coming back to her on Monday.  AND GUESS WHAT?? So far NO nasty pain now she is back on her normal pain relief!! Fancy that. :roll:  She is still really sleepy and pretty weak but already able to pull herself into a better position when in chair where as up till now hasnt had strength or energy. Anyway one day at a time.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Nikki's response came very quickly! :-
> 
> Mel is coming along pretty good. Some spots in her brain have started to heal. The "cyst" they thought was there is now gone. It wasn't a cyst it was a blood clot which was where her major stroke was. They are thinking that she has MS and is being tested for it right now.
> 
> Nikki.


So good to hear that Me is progressing. I hope she doesn't have MS. Glad that she knows we care and that she has such a good friend by her side.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cute. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Here is a photo DD just sent me from today.... Gosh I miss this kid.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> So good to hear that Me is progressing. I hope she doesn't have MS. Glad that she knows we care and that she has such a good friend by her side.


Nikki is determined to be there for Mel!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here that would not have happened without a doctor's order. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> That transfer sounds so typical, unfortunately, it seems the right had doesn't know what the left is doing many times.
> It's great they have finally got her on the proper pain med's & she is more comfortable.
> If I were you I would write & complain, there is no excuse for leaving someone in pain..


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Nikki's response came very quickly! :-
> 
> Mel is coming along pretty good. Some spots in her brain have started to heal. The "cyst" they thought was there is now gone. It wasn't a cyst it was a blood clot which was where her major stroke was. They are thinking that she has MS and is being tested for it right now.
> 
> Nikki.


Thanks for letting us know Julie. I'm glad she is making progress but poor girl doesn't need MS. Hope the tests come back negative.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Nikki is going to give her our love and a great big hug from us all when she next sees her!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Julie, please take care of yourself and drive carefully. You have a lot on your plate at the moment. I'm sure your Mom will love your nails. Sending lots of healing hugs for you and your Mom.[/quote]

Oops!! of course I meant Daralene!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Just popping in again, had read to page 20 on Sunday, trying to catch up tonight. Went to page 20 and thought hmmmm! think I've read this page... and so on it went till I reached page 30, lol! Now at page 33.
> 
> Have been busy, time seems to fly, really don't know where it goes, seems now that I am alone there just aren't enough hours in the day or days in the week.
> 
> ...


I think my friend regrets not moving to your area. I think she would have had a lot of fun there judging by your strawberry/choc/marshmallows. Yummy.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> some humour:
> 
> BRITISH HUMOR IS DIFFERENT
> 
> ...


I love all British humour.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I hope them tornadoes stayed away and if you did get rain a nice gentle refreshing rain
> Sonja


I didn't hear that there was any damage anywhere so I guess everyone was safe. My SIL and I got caught in a downpour today. Saw the sky getting blacker and blacker and didn't make it back to the car before the sky opened up. The temperature dropped considerably, so much so that the steam was rising from the pavement. I guess the pavement was still hot. Glad to be home.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a link to some more photos of our wartime bake off and craft event.
> 
> http://surreyheath-residents.co.uk/2015/06/09/wartime-bake-off-competition-celebrating-the-womens-institute-centenary-photo-blog


Great pictures. Looks like everyone had a great time, and the food looked delicious.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Tami, Martina, Purlone, Bonnie, Sonja, Purple, Darowil, Julie and anyone I've missed unintentionally. We got home about 10:45; surgery went well. We go back tomorrow for doctor to check. DH is a bit disappointed because today they told him he couldn't pick up anything over 20 lbs or bend over for any length of time for a week and he is scheduled to start a job on Monday. He's got to let his buddy he was planning to work with on this project know. Other than that all is good. I told him he can ask if the job could start next Wed or Thurs. since it will have been a week by then and it only i a couple of days delay. We shall see.


 Glad the surgery went well.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sonja, thanks for the pics.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> This is what I have been doing today.
> Of course I no longer have a beautiful garden so have to make do with hanging baskets etc.
> Have planted a beautiful RED rose along the garage wall, guess I won't have flowers till next year, thats OK though.
> 
> Oh! I have added 1 tomato plant near the little bench near the garage doors, plus 1 curly parsley and 1 red Basil Herb. Hopefully I will get to eat them and not the rabbits, lol!


Very nice. I've got rabbits too. Is there anywhere they don't live?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Send bubble wrap.....it started to rain (again) and I went out to move one of my hanging baskets so it would get wet and managed to fall down the steps. Will be bruised for sure; hurt like the dickens but will just be bruised.
> Just call me Grace...LOL


Thank goodness, you're only bruised. Must be more careful so you don't break anything.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

budasha said:


> I think my friend regrets not moving to your area. I think she would have had a lot of fun there judging by your strawberry/choc/marshmallows. Yummy.


Yes this is truly fantastic here, older development yes but such fantastic neighbors.

My next door neighbor's ex husband just moved into the same development as you friend. (I think)!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Yes this is truly fantastic here, older development yes but such fantastic neighbors.
> 
> My next door neighbor's ex husband just moved into the same development as you friend. (I think)!


Maybe they will meet. Maria's having some health issues so she hasn't been out too much but once she's back to normal, I'm sure she'll be knocking on doors to meet her neighbours.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You should whistle then Bonnie. So what do you sing when you are all on your own
> Sonja


Usually I just sing along to the music on my IPod which has quite a mixture from county, 70s rock & bluegrass. A few of my favorites are Bon Jovi, Michael Jackson, the Zack Brown Band,& Tim McGraw


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> My grandfather had his cataracts operated on back in the 1940s. He spent two weeks flat on his back with a couple of brick like objects on either side of his head to stop him moving it!


Thank goodness things have come a long way since then.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Nikki's response came very quickly! :-
> 
> Mel is coming along pretty good. Some spots in her brain have started to heal. The "cyst" they thought was there is now gone. It wasn't a cyst it was a blood clot which was where her major stroke was. They are thinking that she has MS and is being tested for it right now.
> 
> Nikki.


Thanks for the news of Melody, I hope she doesn't have MS, such a devastating disease. Seems very strange they couldn't tell a clot from a cyst.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

angelam said:


> My grandfather had his cataracts operated on back in the 1940s. He spent two weeks flat on his back with a couple of brick like objects on either side of his head to stop him moving it![/wquote]
> 
> When I was a child, an acquaintance had cataract surgery and ended up totally blind!!! Scary to a child and then as an adult to learn I had cataracts. Of course, my childhood was a million or so years ago!!
> Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Nikki's response came very quickly! :-
> 
> Mel is coming along pretty good. Some spots in her brain have started to heal. The "cyst" they thought was there is now gone. It wasn't a cyst it was a blood clot which was where her major stroke was. They are thinking that she has MS and is being tested for it right now.
> 
> Nikki.


If she does have MS, I hope it's a mild case like my nephew has. You'd never know looking him that he has it. He has to give himself a shot several times a week but he is no worse now than he was when he was diagnosed several years ago.
I keep her in my prayers.
thanks for the update.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> I remember visiting my uncle in the '50s - he had small sandbags around his head to keep it from moving.


I hope you and yours are safe, Paula. I saw on the news that your area was under a tornado watch/warning a few hours ago.
Junek


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes he is a very good helper with nearly everything. to so good at helping me pack a few things for camp as he knows he is not going just yet.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you, he was very serious and had to point out that not all the weeds were just green, some had purple on them.


He is very observant!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just had an email from Sandi (AZSticks) who sends her love to all here. They are doing well, but have not yet replaced the kitten. Hot of course!


Thanks for letting us know. I miss her!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Nikki's response came very quickly! :-
> 
> Mel is coming along pretty good. Some spots in her brain have started to heal. The "cyst" they thought was there is now gone. It wasn't a cyst it was a blood clot which was where her major stroke was. They are thinking that she has MS and is being tested for it right now.
> 
> Nikki.


Thank you Julie, and BikerBaby! Prayers for Melody continue.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> He is very observant!


Yes he is and things have to be precise in detail. He s so much like his father was.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes he is and things have to be precise in detail. He s so much like his father was.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Thanks for letting us know Julie. I'm glad she is making progress but poor girl doesn't need MS. Hope the tests come back negative.


I am sure MS is one diagnosis no-one wants to hear- hopefully it will prove negative.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Julie, please take care of yourself and drive carefully. You have a lot on your plate at the moment. I'm sure your Mom will love your nails. Sending lots of healing hugs for you and your Mom.


Oops!! of course I meant Daralene![/quote]

I am sure we all realised it was one of those moments!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I love all British humour.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks for the news of Melody, I hope she doesn't have MS, such a devastating disease. Seems very strange they couldn't tell a clot from a cyst.


I always think of Jacqueline du Pres. 
You would have thought the Consultant could read the scans.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> If she does have MS, I hope it's a mild case like my nephew has. You'd never know looking him that he has it. He has to give himself a shot several times a week but he is no worse now than he was when he was diagnosed several years ago.
> I keep her in my prayers.
> thanks for the update.
> Junek


Not good ultimately that he has MS, but good to know it can be mild- poor Mel needs a break.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thanks for letting us know. I miss her!


She is good value- I like her take on life.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you Julie, and BikerBaby! Prayers for Melody continue.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> She is good value- I like her take on life.


 :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> My grandfather had his cataracts operated on back in the 1940s. He spent two weeks flat on his back with a couple of brick like objects on either side of his head to stop him moving it!


Wonder how many ended up with other problems but good eyesight. Yes we used sandbags to keep th head still but I'm sure by the '70s it was 'only' 5 days.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> here that would not have happened without a doctor's order. --- sam


Here the doctor makes the order- but when it happens often depends on when a bed becomes available for a transfer and so can occur suddenly-especially if the bed had been for someone else who doesn't take it up. They want someone in th ebed ASAP as the funding for these places depends on occupancy while hospitals want them out ASAP so when a bed is availbe it can be sudden like this. SOunds like they were expecting a bed in a week butwhen one came availble sooner she was next in line and was medically ready so off whe went. And once medically ready better to get out of a hospital ASAP as well. So overall much better- just a shock at first.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> If she does have MS, I hope it's a mild case like my nephew has. You'd never know looking him that he has it. He has to give himself a shot several times a week but he is no worse now than he was when he was diagnosed several years ago.
> I keep her in my prayers.
> thanks for the update.
> Junek


I've a friend much the same- her daughter who is around 30 was only about 5 and my friend who is my age (in fact 60 in a few months) is still working up to full-time.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

darowil said:


> Wonder how many ended up with other problems but good eyesight. Yes we used sandbags to keep th head still but I'm sure by the '70s it was 'only' 5 days.


How neat it is that now the patient is wheel chaired out of the operating room, conversant and ready for Goldfish crackers and juice, then, with nothing but a clear patch on the eye, in 20 minutes or two blood pressure checks, is out the door to go home with family. Usually no stitch is even needed and the new lenses are amazing! No anesthesia is needed except the numbing eye drops, though many prefer a bit of sedation. We live in a wonderful age of technology.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> How neat it is that now the patient is wheel chaired out of the operating room, conversant and ready for Goldfish crackers and juice, then, with nothing but a clear patch on the eye, in 20 minutes or two blood pressure checks, is out the door to go home with family. Usually no stitch is even needed and the new lenses are amazing! No anesthesia is needed except the numbing eye drops, though many prefer a bit of sedation. We live in a wonderful age of technology.


Ours don't go quite that quickly- think they have sedation as well so stay for a while till that is cleared a bit. BUt they dohome taht same day.
But they are done your way in developing countries I guess as they can be done anywhere and very quickly.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

darowil said:


> Ours don't go quite that quickly- think they have sedation as well so stay for a while till that is cleared a bit. BUt they dohome taht same day.
> But they are done your way in developing countries I guess as they can be done anywhere and very quickly.


The timing depends on the sedation given. The sedation we use is gone in 10-15 minutes after the surgery is done, so though they can't drive home, can't drive for 24 hours, they are alert by the time they go out the door.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Is there a new KAL that I have missed?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Is there a new KAL that I have missed?


http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-343061-1.html#7470853
I assume you meant KTP and not KAL!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Yes, thanks for the link.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Cool. I haven't been to Brookfield in probably 20 years. I have been to the zoo there and really liked it then. I'll let yoiu know the closer it gets to August about my plans.


~~~I might be in town, too...can I join the party?


----------

